# Calling all RMA Ladies (1st page updates)



## BlueStorm

I have run across a few ladies that go to RMA-NJ. I thought it would be nice to start a thread for those of us who go to that clinic. I always wonder when I'm sitting in the waiting room if anyone is hooked on BNB like me :blush:

Here is a little back ground on me:

I am 31 and have been diagnosed with stage III endo after a Lap in November of 2011. My DH is 31 and has very low morphology (below 1%) Before we were diagnosed with these infertility issues we had been ttc for about a year and a half so we are going on two years now.
We have done 2 IUI's both resulting in BFN and are now moving onto IVF in May once my new insurance kicks in. :happydance:

I mainly go to the somerset office but of course also go to Morristown on weekends. 

Hope to see some NJ girls on here so we can compare stories and give eachother some support during our journey's :hugs:

_________________________________________________________________

RMA Members:

Jchic - RMA Morristown - Lap 5/21 then onto IVF after Lab reopens

Helena_Lynn - 1st appointment in April RMA NJ

Marie 44 - RMA NY - :bfp: It's Twins!

Bluestorm - RMA Somerset - IVF start stims May 21st - ER 5/31

Jerseygirl412 - RMA PA- Allentown - IUI 4/3 & 4/4 - BFN onto IVF

tryinginNJ - RMA West Orange - IUI 4/27 & 4/28 = ?

DaisyQ - RMA NY - IVF May = converted to IUI in TWW

Kins - RMA PA IUI May = cancelled too many mature follicles

Faithful96 - RMA West Orange - IVF # 3 in mid April

ashknowsbest - RMA NY - Manhattan - IUI 5/4 = BFN onto IUI with injectables

Stinas - RMA NJ - Englewood


----------



## jchic

YAYYYY! RMA girlies :)

Intro: I am Jessica, 30 and my DH is 28. We have been ttc for 8 months with no luck! Just went to RMA as I have heard wonderful things and am hoping to have a little bundle thanks to RMA soon :)

Now what offices is everyone going to?! I am in Morristown!


----------



## Helena_

hi :wave:

I'm Helena, OH and I have been trying for a little over 2 years. I have diagnosed with pcos. I'll be going to the West Orange office. I have my first appointment mid April


----------



## jchic

SO we got DH's SA back and it seems that his morphology is 2%....his last sample had him way over that so I am alittle upset.....


----------



## BlueStorm

:hi: Hey girls. Thanks for joining the thread, hopefully we can get some more ladies to join. 

Jchic I'm sorry about DH's results, It's hard to get those numbers back :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Ugh I know....its brutal. I am curious as to why we still have to do IUI with injectables before IVF. I assume ICSI is the way to go though. Thats what you are doing too, right? That solves the problem!


----------



## BlueStorm

Yes we are doing ICSI - There was no question about it when we went for our IVF consult.


----------



## jchic

I just called my nurse and left a message - I want to know if the game plan changes at all with that number, ya know?


----------



## BlueStorm

It's a good idea to ask that question, they may want to re-evaluate the plan for sure.


----------



## marie44

Hi Ladies! I just found this thread. I am with the RMA in NYC & I'm just excited to see there are people in the vicinity. I've had a good experience with RMA so far, they seem like they know what they are doing. Just waiting for that BFP like everyone else :)


----------



## jchic

HI Marie! YAY for the RMA ladies! Is this your first IVF? 

Blue - Nurse says we are sticking to the IUI with injectables since the count and motility were good, so they arent "overly concerned". Then she said we can move to IVF, but doesnt want to discuss that until after this IUI cycle. We will start the medications for IVF after this IUI cycle coming up and then the IVF. I guess they start you a cycle before on the meds....
I am 7DPO today and have cramps which is normal for me. Just want AF to show so I can move on to this IUI. Discouraged today a bit!
How is everyone?


----------



## BlueStorm

:hi: Welcome Marie! I'm glad to see you found this thread. We are hoping to find some more RMA ladies to join our little group! 

I see you are in your TWW after IVF. You must be going crazy. Is this your first cycle with RMA or have you cycled with them before this IVF?

Jchic- I'm glad they are not too concerned and it is true that if his count and motility are good that makes the picture look much better. My DH's count was high but motility was borderline. Don't that :witch: will be here before you know it and you can start stimming.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi ladies!! I'm a former Jersey Girl, now transplanted in PA I go to RMA of PA in Allentown, PA
I'm in my TWW after my first IUI I didn't use Clomid, they chose injectibles for me Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger, DH's counts were very high they told me I should give him a prize. I had HSG everything was good, only thing they found was an underactive thyroid, which I was put on Synthroid for. I'm keeping you ladies in my thoughts and prayers and wish tons and tons of :dust: to you all.


----------



## jchic

Hi Jersey! YAY for another RMA'er ! 
I have an underactive thyroid too that they found! I was put on Synthroid a few months ago. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Jchic!! :flower: I have been TTC for a very long time, naturally. I have unexplained secondary infertility. My son is going to be 17 next month. DN has 2 girls from a previous relationship. 
OBGYN did HSG everything was good, still nothing. With my age being a major factor ( 38) RE went straight for injectibles, told me I can try one round of IUI then it will be on to IVF if the IUI fails. Which I'm praying it doesn't. I didn't have a problem with the injectibles, I was able to do the shots in my belly and responded very well, my Gonal F pen started at 220 and they asked me to lower the dose to 150, everything seemed to be working rather quickly CD 1 was 3-3 and first IUI was on 3-13 second on 3-14 with BW on 3/17 and had very high progesterone levels. Just keeping positive thoughts and trying to keep my mind off of feeling every little pain or twinge so I don't go nuts...easier said than done though!!


----------



## tryinginNJ

Hi Ladies - West Orange and Morristown RMA girl here. I'm 33 DH is 31, We went through testing in Sept - everything including semen came back normal. Fast forward 6 months later and still not pregnant. I called RMA yesterday to schedule an appointment to start talking about IUI. Hopefully it works!


----------



## jchic

I am sure the IUI will work and if not, IVF definitely will. I am doing my first cycle of injectables with an IUI this upcoming cycle, then like you, onto IVF. Did the injections hurt? Any side effects? I am a bit nervous about them! I am doing Follistim at 150 I think they wrote down, but I will know more once the cycle starts after day 3. 
When do you go in for your beta test?


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic, you will do fine with the injectibles, they honestly didn't hurt at all, my mom is an RN and she told me to do the injection in the belly not the thigh that it hurts there, so I rotated from one side of the belly to the other I had no side effects from the meds, I have had cramping and sore BB's since the 2nd IUI onn 3/14, don't know if that's just a side effect of the trigger shot. My trigger shot was on 3/12 I had my appointment on 3-13 for the 1st IUI at 9:30 AM DH had his appointment at the lab at 8:00 AM same day, they told me trigger shot 12 hours before my appointment. 2nd IUI DH had to be there at 7:30 AM and my appointment was at 9 AM. This TWW is horrible though, I know they said not to do a HPT because of the trigger meds you can get a false positive, my Beta is scheduled on 3-28.. almost another week I wish you tons and tons of :dust: and a successful IUI cycle. 
TryinginNJ lots of :dust: to you as well


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm actually going to RMA NY (more convenient for us) but live in NJ. GL to us all!


----------



## DaisyQ

marie44 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just found this thread. I am with the RMA in NYC & I'm just excited to see there are people in the vicinity. I've had a good experience with RMA so far, they seem like they know what they are doing. Just waiting for that BFP like everyone else :)

Marie! So glad to find another NY RMA goer. :dust:

When do we find out if you have some sticky beans in there??


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just found this thread. I am with the RMA in NYC & I'm just excited to see there are people in the vicinity. I've had a good experience with RMA so far, they seem like they know what they are doing. Just waiting for that BFP like everyone else :)
> 
> Marie! So glad to find another NY RMA goer. :dust:
> 
> When do we find out if you have some sticky beans in there??Click to expand...

YAY! Dukers found us :)



jerseygirl412 said:


> jchic, you will do fine with the injectibles, they honestly didn't hurt at all, my mom is an RN and she told me to do the injection in the belly not the thigh that it hurts there, so I rotated from one side of the belly to the other I had no side effects from the meds, I have had cramping and sore BB's since the 2nd IUI onn 3/14, don't know if that's just a side effect of the trigger shot. My trigger shot was on 3/12 I had my appointment on 3-13 for the 1st IUI at 9:30 AM DH had his appointment at the lab at 8:00 AM same day, they told me trigger shot 12 hours before my appointment. 2nd IUI DH had to be there at 7:30 AM and my appointment was at 9 AM. This TWW is horrible though, I know they said not to do a HPT because of the trigger meds you can get a false positive, my Beta is scheduled on 3-28.. almost another week I wish you tons and tons of :dust: and a successful IUI cycle.
> TryinginNJ lots of :dust: to you as well

Jersey - thanks for that :flower: Its so hard not to do an hpt isnt it? I find that its harder each time to do one and see a negative, but I need to do it, LOL. The things we put ourselves through. The sore BB's sound like a good sign!

TryinginNJ - I go to the Morristown one too! What doc are you seeing? I have Dr. Jamie Morris


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - Yes this is my first IVF. I've had 3 IUIs through RMA which were BFN. All along we knew IVF was probably the only option as the success rates of IUI with my dh sa #'s were not good. We figured it was worth a few shots though. Our dr said 5-10% chance of BFP with IUI in our circumstance. 

jchic - GL with the IUI...it's worth a shot! Some women have a lot of success with it. 

Daisy - Yes good to see another NY RMAer here!

I actually grew up in South Jersey (Vineland area) and moved to NY after college. My family still lives in NJ so I'm technically still a Jersey Girl. And YES, I am going crazy on this 2WW. There is so much more at stake than ever before, financially, emotionally, physically. It's so much of a sacrifice, but our clinic has a 60% success rate with 2 embies transferred with IVF so that is pretty substantial. I'm worried that I feel "too good" no symptoms yet but I'm going to remain positive. I test next week 3/27...hoping for a BFP :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Marie! Everything crossed for your bfp. Daisy also goes to RMA in NY :)

What was your DH's specific issue? Mine was diagnosed with low morphology (2%). We just got the test results. Count and motility were fine, but morphology, not so much.


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just found this thread. I am with the RMA in NYC & I'm just excited to see there are people in the vicinity. I've had a good experience with RMA so far, they seem like they know what they are doing. Just waiting for that BFP like everyone else :)
> 
> Marie! So glad to find another NY RMA goer. :dust:
> 
> When do we find out if you have some sticky beans in there??Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! Dukers found us :)
> 
> 
> 
> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> jchic, you will do fine with the injectibles, they honestly didn't hurt at all, my mom is an RN and she told me to do the injection in the belly not the thigh that it hurts there, so I rotated from one side of the belly to the other I had no side effects from the meds, I have had cramping and sore BB's since the 2nd IUI onn 3/14, don't know if that's just a side effect of the trigger shot. My trigger shot was on 3/12 I had my appointment on 3-13 for the 1st IUI at 9:30 AM DH had his appointment at the lab at 8:00 AM same day, they told me trigger shot 12 hours before my appointment. 2nd IUI DH had to be there at 7:30 AM and my appointment was at 9 AM. This TWW is horrible though, I know they said not to do a HPT because of the trigger meds you can get a false positive, my Beta is scheduled on 3-28.. almost another week I wish you tons and tons of :dust: and a successful IUI cycle.
> TryinginNJ lots of :dust: to you as wellClick to expand...
> 
> Jersey - thanks for that :flower: Its so hard not to do an hpt isnt it? I find that its harder each time to do one and see a negative, but I need to do it, LOL. The things we put ourselves through. The sore BB's sound like a good sign!
> 
> TryinginNJ - I go to the Morristown one too! What doc are you seeing? I have Dr. Jamie MorrisClick to expand...

 jchic...not taking an HPT is defiitely the hardest thing to do, the waiting is driving me crazy!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie, I didn't know our clinic's success rate is 60% with 2 embies - that's great!! Ugh, I almost can't wait for IVF now. This process feels like a slow death sometimes! OK, that might be a little melodramatic, but you know what I mean. Marie, which doc do you go to? I'm going to Copperman.

Us - unexplained (DH's morph is 6% but count and motility are good)

My treatment plan:

Currently in TWW after 1st IUI on Clomid, 100 mg (2 follies, one on each side), ovidrel trigger and endometrin. IUI was not well timed. 

Next - same as above- but I'm going to ask for 2 back to back. 

After that - IUI with injectables

If all 3 IUIs fail, onto IVF.


----------



## marie44

jchic said:


> Marie! Everything crossed for your bfp. Daisy also goes to RMA in NY :)
> 
> What was your DH's specific issue? Mine was diagnosed with low morphology (2%). We just got the test results. Count and motility were fine, but morphology, not so much.

His count ranges from 8 mil to 18 mil (it improved when he quit smoking) but morph & motility are about half of what they should be so when you add it all up, probably about 5 mil perfect sperm. I've heard of women getting BFP with under 3 mil sperm in IUI but it is kind of a long shot. If your dh count is high, it might help even things out a bit. My dr always told me I should be grateful he is at least producing some sperm because there are always options, some men have none and then there is no hope. GL to you!


----------



## BlueStorm

jerseygirl412 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm a former Jersey Girl, now transplanted in PA I go to RMA of PA in Allentown, PA
> I'm in my TWW after my first IUI I didn't use Clomid, they chose injectibles for me Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger, DH's counts were very high they told me I should give him a prize. I had HSG everything was good, only thing they found was an underactive thyroid, which I was put on Synthroid for. I'm keeping you ladies in my thoughts and prayers and wish tons and tons of :dust: to you all.

Welcome Jerseygirl! Where abouts in PA is your RMA office. I forgot they have offices in PA as well. Good luck in your TWW I hope this results in your BFP



tryinginNJ said:


> Hi Ladies - West Orange and Morristown RMA girl here. I'm 33 DH is 31, We went through testing in Sept - everything including semen came back normal. Fast forward 6 months later and still not pregnant. I called RMA yesterday to schedule an appointment to start talking about IUI. Hopefully it works!

TryingNJ - I know a girl on here who goes to West Orange office and she just got her BFP on her first cycle. She got in the IVF clinical study they have at RMA. Good luck at your appointment. Let us know how it goes.



DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm actually going to RMA NY (more convenient for us) but live in NJ. GL to us all!

Welcome DaisyQ!


----------



## marie44

DaisyQ said:


> Marie, I didn't know our clinic's success rate is 60% with 2 embies - that's great!! Ugh, I almost can't wait for IVF now. This process feels like a slow death sometimes! OK, that might be a little melodramatic, but you know what I mean. Marie, which doc do you go to? I'm going to Copperman.
> 
> Us - unexplained (DH's morph is 6% but count and motility are good)
> 
> My treatment plan:
> 
> Currently in TWW after 1st IUI on Clomid, 100 mg (2 follies, one on each side), ovidrel trigger and endometrin. IUI was not well timed.
> 
> Next - same as above- but I'm going to ask for 2 back to back.
> 
> After that - IUI with injectables
> 
> If all 3 IUIs fail, onto IVF.

I go to Dr. Klein. He is in both the White Plains office & NYC. I do most of my b/w & u/s in White Plains but have to got to NYC for certain procedures and if anything falls on a weekend. No..."slow death" is pretty accurate lol. I don't know if they told you but my dr is big on statistics & he said IUI has a 20% success rate which is pretty good as long as the woman is on fertility meds and dh has no major problems. I think it's good to try 3 IUIs before going to IVF so you are on the right track & maybe you will be one of the lucky ones :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

BlueStorm said:


> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! I'm a former Jersey Girl, now transplanted in PA I go to RMA of PA in Allentown, PA
> I'm in my TWW after my first IUI I didn't use Clomid, they chose injectibles for me Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger, DH's counts were very high they told me I should give him a prize. I had HSG everything was good, only thing they found was an underactive thyroid, which I was put on Synthroid for. I'm keeping you ladies in my thoughts and prayers and wish tons and tons of :dust: to you all.
> 
> Welcome Jerseygirl! Where abouts in PA is your RMA office. I forgot they have offices in PA as well. Good luck in your TWW I hope this results in your BFP
> 
> 
> 
> tryinginNJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - West Orange and Morristown RMA girl here. I'm 33 DH is 31, We went through testing in Sept - everything including semen came back normal. Fast forward 6 months later and still not pregnant. I called RMA yesterday to schedule an appointment to start talking about IUI. Hopefully it works!Click to expand...
> 
> TryingNJ - I know a girl on here who goes to West Orange office and she just got her BFP on her first cycle. She got in the IVF clinical study they have at RMA. Good luck at your appointment. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm actually going to RMA NY (more convenient for us) but live in NJ. GL to us all!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome DaisyQ!Click to expand...

Thank you BlueStorm :flower: The PA location is in Allentown PA it's an hour and 10 minute drive from where I live


----------



## BlueStorm

I am always thankful that my DH at least has sperm like your doc said. I have a friend whose DH has no sperm and they had to use donor. At least they have that option but I feel lucky even though his morphology is below 1% I know that ICSI will work!

Yes during our IVF consult they told me that they have a 60% success rate which I think is great. They also said they have a 98% success rate when they thaw frozen embies. Just some more information I thougth was pretty good. 

Marie - I was going to do a third IUI but couldn't really swing it financially so now just waitng for insurance to kick in so we can move onto IVF. I dont think I could go thru one more IUI TWW and turn up with a BFN :cry:

DasiyQ - I would def ask for a b2b IUI next time, I thought that seemed like normal protocol for RMA but I guess each case is different.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie - I love the statistics! I was figuring a ~12-15% chance of success (each attempt) with Clomid and 2 eggs - I think the higher rate of success is with injectables because they produce better quality eggs, and more of them. I wonder if the 20% is a general number he quoted, or specific to RMA. Did you do IUI with clomid or injectables?


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow over an hour drive! That's a long drive for morning monitoring :coffee:


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> DasiyQ - I would def ask for a b2b IUI next time, I thought that seemed like normal protocol for RMA but I guess each case is different.

I had asked my doctor about it initially, but he said that the success rate of one well timed IUI is about the same as 2 back to back, so he prefers just to do the one. I said OK, assuming it would be well timed like he said!

I did the trigger 24 hours before the IUI, not 36 like a lot of other ladies. It's because they triggered me in the office, right after my ultrasound. I went in the next day and the IUI was exactly 25 hours after trigger. He did not do an ultra sound that day to confirm I was ovulating (but honestly, I don't know how much they can tell from the US when you are in the process of ovulating?). The next day, I did not get my temperature rise. I went in that morning (freaking out) for blood work and another US. From the US, the doc said I had ovulated. However, my progesterone came back so low (1.2) that the nurse said I had not yet ovulated at the time of the blood work, and that I must be ovulating that day. Sure enough, the next day (two days after the IUI), I got my temp shift, indicating that my IUI preceeded ovulation by a day or so. I know that it's not so grim, we did BD the night of the IUI and for a few days after, but still, it's not like the IUI was even peformed on my O day. Blech. The reason they do the IUI 24 hours after trigger, is that they say ovulation occurs 36 hours after trigger. Apparently not for me! For me, it's more like 48 hours after trigger. :grr:


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> Wow over an hour drive! That's a long drive for morning monitoring :coffee:

I have to commute into NY too for monitoring and it takes me 60-90 minutes! Arughghgh! At least it's convenient for DH when it's IUI time.


----------



## BlueStorm

The whole timing of the IUI's is very stressful. I was always obsessed with trying to figure out if I ovlulated at the right time or not. The first time I was convinced that I didn't ovulate and then my progesterone came back on the low side so then I convinced myself that I must not have ovulated until 2 days after the IUI. Ughhh..


----------



## DaisyQ

See!!! OMG. Totally. So stressful!!!


----------



## jchic

I agree. My first back to back werent timed right at all....its such stress, isnt it? I told my doc now that I am at RMA that I was worried about this and she specifically told me to stop temping/monitoring since it will be completely in their hands. I am excited to do this injectable cycle but hoping that its timed right. The stress is beyond, so I totally can relate. GRRRRR


----------



## DaisyQ

It's beyond the beyond. I haven't had a chance yet to discuss the conflicting results (ovulation on US, but not on blood work), but you can bet I will, next time I see him for an US!!


----------



## jchic

I KNOW you will, ha! You will get that doc to do whatever you say! I love love love it.


----------



## DaisyQ

:thumbup: He better, if he knows whats good for him. I can always bring in the big guns. My DH! :bodyb:


----------



## marie44

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Marie - I love the statistics! I was figuring a ~12-15% chance of success (each attempt) with Clomid and 2 eggs - I think the higher rate of success is with injectables because they produce better quality eggs, and more of them. I wonder if the 20% is a general number he quoted, or specific to RMA. Did you do IUI with clomid or injectables?

I was on clomid for the IUIs & i got 3,5,5 mature eggs in each cycle but i guess it wasn't enough :( Now that i did injectibles with the ivf, the side effects are actually not as bad as the clomid. I had horrible mood swings & was so emotional on the clomid. Now, only a small fraction of that. With this cycle, i had 30 folllies growing but the dr thought that was too many & so cut down my meds & i ended up with 13 eggs. They don't want to put u at risk for ohss but i really wanted more...still waiting to see if i will have any frosties from the remaining 3 embies but doubtful. 
The timing of the iui was stressful but my dr assured me u have a 48 hour window & it doesn't matter if the sperm are waiting for the egg or they have to chase it. I always ov after my iui but usually sometime that day. I try to believe in my dr but it is in my nature to question everything!


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too sister, me too! I question EVERYTHING. Thanks for the all info. Wow, you really had a great response to Clomid! Lots of follies!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - i agree to skip the 3rd iui (just my opinion). I wanted to go right to ivf but dh insisted to try a 3rd iui 1st. it's easy for him but we're the ones who have to obsess over the symptoms or lack there of for another month. I actually never wanted to do any iuis since our success rates were so low for our situation butc when dh count went up a little, we cancelled the ivf and tried the iuis. Are u doing iui #2 now or it already happened?


----------



## BlueStorm

I already did 2nd iui in feb. I am now waiting to start ivf in may once my new insurance starts. I know what u mean about dh not really understanding how hard the tww is on us. I wish they could experience it just once!


----------



## Helena_

finally finished all the paperwork and will send it out tomorrow. It wasn't a lot of paperwork, but I just kept putting it off.


----------



## BlueStorm

Helena - when is your appointment again? Glad you got the paperwork out of the way


----------



## POSIBILITY

Hello ladies, i am a graduate of RMA. I first went to them in 2007. I was going to the office in west orange. I wenzt straight to IVF. 1 failed cycle and 1 frozen cycle. I found the frozen cycle to be much less complicated. It was much more gentle on the body. Less bloating. I ended up pregnant with twin boys. RMA has a very friendly staff and they are very professional. I would refer them to anyone who's TTC


----------



## Helena_

April 16th! Coming sooner than I thought it would...


----------



## DaisyQ

Posibility thank you for writing in. I'm sure this will give all of us a boost. :flower:


----------



## jchic

Possibility thanks for that positive review! I think it makes all of us RMA'ers feel much better!


----------



## marie44

Yes, thanks posibility! I started at a different clinic and felt like I was being ripped off and they would be disappointed if I got pg bc then the money making for them would be over. I really feel like they are trying all in their power at RMA to get you pg and the prices are a little high but fair. I would definitely recommend them to anybody.


----------



## jchic

Marie, I agree! I went to another RE before I went to RMA and he was not that great. I came in every week for b/w and my IUI was not monitored or timed well. To say the least, he was just after the $$ I think!


----------



## jerseygirl412

BlueStorm said:


> Wow over an hour drive! That's a long drive for morning monitoring :coffee:

BlueStorm
It's definitely a long ride, but worth it's worth it, when I do morning monitoring I leave my house by 5:30 AM to get there for 7 to get back on the road and be at work by 9!! Then I'm usually falling asleep those nights on the couch by 8pm!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I caved and tested early. Bfn. Feel devastated, desolate. Wish dh was around to comfort me, but he's in Chicago until tomorrow night. :cry:


----------



## BlueStorm

Posibility - Thanks so much for the encouraging words. It's nice to hear girls that have had sucess for sure. 

Helena - Yay April 16th will be here before you know it. 

Jerseygirl - No worries I am usually asleep on the couch at 8 and I don't have to do that long drive :dohh:


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> I caved and tested early. Bfn. Feel devastated, desolate. Wish dh was around to comfort me, but he's in Chicago until tomorrow night. :cry:

Aww DaisyQ :hugs: maybe it was too early


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> I caved and tested early. Bfn. Feel devastated, desolate. Wish dh was around to comfort me, but he's in Chicago until tomorrow night. :cry:

Daisy how many dpiui are you? I'm sorry your DH is not around to comfort you but you aren't out until AF shows up.

Btw - I changed the title of this thread to just RMA since we have more then jersey girls on here :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

Dukers - hugs for you....I am sorry. You are not out yet, but if for some reason it is negative, you will be moving onto your 2nd IUI and one step closer....its a hard journey sometimes, but we are here to comfort you in DH's absence. Let it all out girl


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I caved and tested early. Bfn. Feel devastated, desolate. Wish dh was around to comfort me, but he's in Chicago until tomorrow night. :cry:


Oh, Daisy, Im so sorry!! Maybe it is too early. How many dpiui are you? :hugs:


----------



## marie44

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Wow over an hour drive! That's a long drive for morning monitoring :coffee:
> 
> I have to commute into NY too for monitoring and it takes me 60-90 minutes! Arughghgh! At least it's convenient for DH when it's IUI time.Click to expand...

Sorry about the BFN, try again tomorrow with another test just to be sure. Are you from upstate NY bc you could do your monitoring in White Plains, it would save you about 30 minutes depending on where you are from. I'm not sure how it works but they let me go to either WP or NYC. GL!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm 13 dpiui, 12 dpo according to my chart. 

AF won't show on her own because I'm taking progesterone suppositories. I'm supposed to test on Friday (15 dpiui, 14 dpo) and stop the progesterone then, if its negative. AF should show ~36 hours later. 

I do all my monitoring in NYC, because I work in NYC. It's just a long commute from nj. 

:cry: 

I know there is still a chance, but it's pretty small.


----------



## Kins

Hi all,
First time posting on any TTC forums I usually just read the posts and compare them to myself BUT I felt I just had to reply here because:

I am a fellow RMA'er in PA I go to multiple offices depending on available appts. There are four offices offiliated with my doctors in the Philadelphia area.

Anyway all these terms even after I look them up are so confusing.

At this point my husband and I have been officially trying for about 9mths. 11mths since off birth control.

We have been going to RMA since December. So far Clomid failed me and the doctors started me on Lotrizole no results the first try. Not sure if they are going to increase the dose or try injectibles.

My gut is telling me they want to switch to injectibles. I am currently taking my provera pills to bring on my AF. But mean while the NP said my doctor wants to have a "conference" yikes that doesnt sound good.

Anyway my DH still needs to get his tests done. I guess we were delaying it b/c I clear was the issue. I dont get AF's so I assume I never have ovulated never have unless I was on birthcontrol.

Anyway that is my story.

We shall see wha the next step is. 

Everyone on here keeps mentioning that IUI is very expensive. Anyone have a guestimate of cost?

I dont think I will do IVF. Just a personal thing for me.


----------



## marie44

Kins - A "conference" is a good thing. That is your game plan for getting pregnant. DH should be tested bc it is so easy for them to do a SA and find out if he had any issues. If he does, he can start working on them with a urologist or vitamins or whatever they advise. I don't find the IUI's to be that expensive. For us, it was $300 for the IUI, $300 for the BW and U/S and another $150 for the meds. If it works, it is not a crazy price to pay. It is possible they will move to injectibles as the next step but not sure. Sounds like you're on the right path and taking action. GL!


----------



## Kins

Thanks Marie. So far I have been lucky and only had to pay $10 per doctor visit for b/w and u/s and my prescriptions for pills have be $5 or less. I did get the ovidrel inj they said to have it on hand in case. That was $15.


I'm glad there are discussion boards like this, I havent told our friends/family we are trying because i dont want the "so hows it going..." questions all the time.


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Kins!

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I also agree that a conference is good because you can figure out a game plan and after DH has his SA you can have an even better idea of what the game plan might be. 

It seems like the next step would be injectable meds. For me (In NJ) we did not have any insurance coverage for our IUI's so we had to pay totally out of pocket. For everything excluding meds it was $2400. That includes all the u/s bloodwork and back 2 back IUI's. Our insurance covered some of the meds but if it didn't it would have been another $2000.00. Hopefully your insurance covers something. If you are not interested in doing IVF I would say IUI would be a good choice, expecially if your DH has no issues then the chance should be pretty good.


----------



## marie44

BlueStorm said:


> Welcome Kins!
> 
> I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I also agree that a conference is good because you can figure out a game plan and after DH has his SA you can have an even better idea of what the game plan might be.
> 
> It seems like the next step would be injectable meds. For me (In NJ) we did not have any insurance coverage for our IUI's so we had to pay totally out of pocket. For everything excluding meds it was $2400. That includes all the u/s bloodwork and back 2 back IUI's. Our insurance covered some of the meds but if it didn't it would have been another $2000.00. Hopefully your insurance covers something. If you are not interested in doing IVF I would say IUI would be a good choice, expecially if your DH has no issues then the chance should be pretty good.

Wow, our prices were a lot different. I did skip a few of the "recommended" appointments like Day 3 bw and I really only had 1 u/s and the iui. I was out of pocket for my first 2 IUIs so I tried to do the minimum. My cycles are really regular so I think he let me slide. I agree, huge difference in price from clomid to injectibles as I'm finding out with this IVF. My insurance is going to cover 1/2 of the first IVF and then nothing after that so I will probably be out 10K from this cycle & if it is a BFN, we're screwed!


----------



## jchic

marie44 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kins!
> 
> I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I also agree that a conference is good because you can figure out a game plan and after DH has his SA you can have an even better idea of what the game plan might be.
> 
> It seems like the next step would be injectable meds. For me (In NJ) we did not have any insurance coverage for our IUI's so we had to pay totally out of pocket. For everything excluding meds it was $2400. That includes all the u/s bloodwork and back 2 back IUI's. Our insurance covered some of the meds but if it didn't it would have been another $2000.00. Hopefully your insurance covers something. If you are not interested in doing IVF I would say IUI would be a good choice, expecially if your DH has no issues then the chance should be pretty good.
> 
> Wow, our prices were a lot different. I did skip a few of the "recommended" appointments like Day 3 bw and I really only had 1 u/s and the iui. I was out of pocket for my first 2 IUIs so I tried to do the minimum. My cycles are really regular so I think he let me slide. I agree, huge difference in price from clomid to injectibles as I'm finding out with this IVF. My insurance is going to cover 1/2 of the first IVF and then nothing after that so I will probably be out 10K from this cycle & if it is a BFN, we're screwed!Click to expand...

Marie, when do you go for your beta? Have hope! I am sure it worked :) all my fingers and toes crossed for you :flower:


----------



## marie44

Thank jchic! I am hoping it worked! I'm surprisingly feeling pretty positive and excited despite having no pg symptoms whatsoever. There's no need to be miserable right now when I have no reason to be. My beta is Tuesday 3/27. I'm hoping to get the best news of my life! GL with testing!


----------



## jchic

you definitely will :) Keep your positive attitude and keep yourself busy this weekend!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Marie - I wanted to ask you about your IVF cycle Were you on long protocol? I am still confused about the long and short protocol. My re told me I would start BCP and then Lupron injections. Did you do this?


----------



## marie44

BlueStorm said:


> Marie - I wanted to ask you about your IVF cycle Were you on long protocol? I am still confused about the long and short protocol. My re told me I would start BCP and then Lupron injections. Did you do this?

I'm not completely sure the difference but I think if you take a cycle b4 to prepare, it is considered long protocol. I tried to talk them out of this bc I didn't want to wait an extra month when my cycles are so regular but in the end, I ended up going on BCP for a month. It helps them with scheduling and takes some of the guesswork out of it. No Lupron injections though. There are a lot of appts for monitoring bc they like to keep changing your dosage which was really annoying but I guess important.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Marie! I'm just trying to get it all figured out and am still confused about the Lupron injections. I guess I will just find out when I start but I have nothing else to concentrate on right now since I'm waiting to start so I just keep day dreaming about the whole process!


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - I think Lupron injections do kind of the same thing as BCP (suppress ovulation) and is part of down-regging. I don't know why sometimes they give both. Are your cycles pretty regular bc if not, they may need extra DR drugs? Just a guess though :) I never understood DR anyway. I did some research and found it doesn't help or hurt, just makes scheduling easier for the dr and patient.

I'm still trying to stay sane during this 2ww & so far, so good!


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> Thanks Marie! I'm just trying to get it all figured out and am still confused about the Lupron injections. I guess I will just find out when I start but I have nothing else to concentrate on right now since I'm waiting to start so I just keep day dreaming about the whole process!

Isnt Lupron good for endo too? :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys. I've been blathering on in my journal about all this, but in a nutshell, I'm going back to see the Doc in April to discuss when we might move to IVF. After this first failed IUI, I just don't want to delay too much, especially as we have a limited fertility benefit. So I'm going to do another IUI with clomid this cycle (although I'm going to ask for back to back this time), but the cycle after next I'm actually going to ask about IVF. I realize this is somewhat aggressive but we have all these travel plans which makes planning for IVF very difficult and I really don't want to wait until July/August, which would mean 5 IUI attempts before IVF. I don't have the stamina for that or the $$. So I'm hoping to start IVF in late April, or at the latest, in June. 

Marie how much monitoring goes on while you are BCP? My friend said that her monitoring didn't really start until after she got her period after BCP stopped, and she started stims. ?? If there's not much monitoring during the first couple of weeks of the cycle, then I can do it in April or June, but if there IS monitoring - then I'm screwed and have to wait until July...

As far as down regulating, I found this site: https://thefertilityblogs.com/trying-to-conceive/what-to-expect-the-ivf-timeline/1564/

It sounds like the BCP get your hormones under control, so that the doc has more control over the process in general. It also sounds like the BCP help prevent cysts and helps prevent OHSS. Lupron it says, is to prevent premature ovulation and to make sure the follicles are all developing at the same pace.


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I think that is a good plan. I think June for an IVF is good, If you want June, then in May they will start the estradil, etc since RMA only does long protocol and not short, which includes prepping the cycle beforehand. 
I think its on a case by case basis between the lupron and the BCP. For me, because I have had VERY bad reactions to BCP they will do the Lupron instead. 
I think we will be almost going through IVF together! Because I have this April cycle IUI then May prep then June IVF :)
Hi IVF buddy!


----------



## marie44

Daisy - There is not much monitoring on BCP. You have to do CD3 BW and take the IVF class. DH has to have his BW and SA up to date (I think within 6 months of the procedure so he can do that anytime). They gave me a date to come in AF or no AF (maybe CD 25 or so) and based on the BW results, they would start the stimming the next day. You get almost a 3 week stretch with no monitoring. 
Most of the research I've read recommends 3 IUIs. If it doesn't work in the 1st 3, the next 3 have low success rates although possible so some drs think it is worth a try. I think is is good to start prepping for IVF but hope and pray this IUI works and you don't have to do it :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie. I agree - I have read the research too that suggests 3 IUIs. I am open to doing three, but I just don't want to do more than that. The reason I'm wondering if I can go to IVF after only 2, is because I'm traveling in late April and again in late June/early July, so planning the IVF is a bit of a logistical nightmare. If I do three consecutive IUIs, I'm looking at starting the IVF protocol in mid-May, which won't work because ER would be in late June/early July, when I'm away. So that doesn't work at all. So it's basically a choice between 2 IUIs and then IVF, or 4 IUIs then IVF. The main consideration of course being $$. If we do 4 IUIs, we may not have much of our 10K fertility benefit left to cover the IVF - you know?

So Jess, I would either be starting BCP in late April with ER in early June, or in mid June, with ER in July. 

Also, my friend who did IVF with RMA NY used both BCP and Lupron. She started the BCP first (for 21 days) and started taking Lupron partway through. She then stopped BCP, got her period, but was still on Lupron when she started stims. ?? I guess everyone is different.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, just figured out that if we do IVF starting in June, CD 25 falls on a day that I'm away!!! So that won't work I don't think. Obviously I'm going to discuss with the doctor, but it looks like April... or JULY. Nooooo!!!! :hissy:


----------



## marie44

Daisy - i see dh has high count, how is his motility & morph? If good & you have no issues, you're probably good candidates for another iui. It is a dilemna though bc if it is a bfn, it will feel like a waste of time. It might be worth doing the 3 iuis & then see where you stand & how your travel days go. There's no predicting the future. What does your dr recommend?


----------



## DaisyQ

volume 2.8 mL
concentration 79 million
motility 76% 
morph 6%


These are the numbers from his SA. I don't know the motility or morph from the iui sample. 

I was concerned about the morph (seems low and my friend who ttc'ed for 4 years, their only issue was low morph, 5%). 

Doctor originally recommended three iuis, first two with Clomid, last one with injectables. 

Don't know if my travel plans, which may means I have to sit out a cycle or two will change things. 
Going to discuss the treatment plan with him on April 10th.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good morning ladies 
I'm having a rough morning :witch: showed up before I even had a chance to check for a :bfp:. Called down to report my CD 1 and the doctor called me back already to make sure it was my period and not any spotting since she thought it was kind of early for that. But the cramps and the flow it has to be AF. So now I have to go in Tuesday for my bw and u/s going to do a beta test just in case. We will be starting another round of IUI, we were supposed to go straight for IVF due to my age but I think I'd like to try IUI again. My insurance has unlimited attempts for IUI but only 4 IVF for lifetime. DH and I were talking it over this morning and decided to go for another round. I'm so thankful that's he's so supportive, but all I want to do is cry because I'm disappointed but I know adding that kind of stress isn't any good. 
Spreading lots of :dust: to all you beautiful ladies


----------



## jchic

Jersey - Ihave the same inusrance. 4 lifetime IVFs with unlimited frozen and iuis. I like your plan! One more IUI then IVF. It will happen for us. Think of the BFN as a wash, and get positive for the IUI. xxoo


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey - Ihave the same inusrance. 4 lifetime IVFs with unlimited frozen and iuis. I like your plan! One more IUI then IVF. It will happen for us. Think of the BFN as a wash, and get positive for the IUI. xxoo

:hugs: Thank you jchic...we will have our :bfp: hopefully April is our month!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey, I'm sorry. :-( I know just how you feel. I'm just now starting to rebound from the BFN myself. Jersey, can I ask your age? Was the plan to do one IUI then IVF?

Jchic where are you in your cycle?

I'm still waiting on AF. I think she'll show at some point today - I had a little spotting this morning. I've recalculated my projected cycles based on a slightly longer LP (I think clomid extended it, which makes sense - 2 follies = 2 corpus luteums = more progesterone = longer LP). Anyway, if history repeats itself and my cycles stay similar lengths, it looks like IVF will be a go in June and not July, which makes me happy. Right now I think I'm looking at 2 IUIs with clomid, then a natural cycle (boo), then one injectable cycle, then IVF starting in June (assuming long protocol).


----------



## jerseygirl412

:bfp::witch:


DaisyQ said:


> Jersey, I'm sorry. :-( I know just how you feel. I'm just now starting to rebound from the BFN myself. Jersey, can I ask your age? Was the plan to do one IUI then IVF?
> 
> Jchic where are you in your cycle?
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. I think she'll show at some point today - I had a little spotting this morning. I've recalculated my projected cycles based on a slightly longer LP (I think clomid extended it, which makes sense - 2 follies = 2 corpus luteums = more progesterone = longer LP). Anyway, if history repeats itself and my cycles stay similar lengths, it looks like IVF will be a go in June and not July, which makes me happy. Right now I think I'm looking at 2 IUIs with clomid, then a natural cycle (boo), then one injectable cycle, then IVF starting in June (assuming long protocol).


:hugs: Thank you Daisyq I'm going to be 38 in June I do have a DS who is going to be 17 next month he's my heart!! When DH and I had our consultation with the RE she said we can try the FSH/IUI but thought we would be more successful with IVF with my age. And the RE is the one who called back this morning and said it was kind of early for the :witch: but a woman knows her body so on to cycle # 2 and I'm hoping and praying that April will be our month. Wish you a lots of :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jersey. Wishing you tons and tons of :dust: as well!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and :witch: just arrived here too. We are cycle buddies!


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Oh and :witch: just arrived here too. We are cycle buddies!

Sorry about the :witch: DaisyQ....well, cycle buddy we're in this one together....Here's to April being our month and both of us AND ALL THE OTHER AWESOME LADIES... getting out :bfp:

I will definitely keep you posted and let you know how Tuesday's appointment goes!! Keeping fingers crossed for you!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

Gosh we are all on the same cycle...crazy!


----------



## jerseygirl412

BlueStorm said:


> Gosh we are all on the same cycle...crazy![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We have a few cycle buddies then BlueStorm :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!

Hi Jchic....you're excitement is definitely contagious good luck this cycle, you never know!!! :dust: to you and to all the ladies


----------



## jchic

Thanks Jersey! How are you hun?


----------



## marie44

DaisyQ said:


> volume 2.8 mL
> concentration 79 million
> motility 76%
> morph 6%
> 
> 
> These are the numbers from his SA. I don't know the motility or morph from the iui sample.
> 
> I was concerned about the morph (seems low and my friend who ttc'ed for 4 years, their only issue was low morph, 5%).
> 
> Doctor originally recommended three iuis, first two with Clomid, last one with injectables.
> 
> Don't know if my travel plans, which may means I have to sit out a cycle or two will change things.
> Going to discuss the treatment plan with him on April 10th.

I had to look back at dh sa's to try to figure out what normal morph & motility are. My dh has motility 41% (avg 50%) and morph 14% (avg 30%) and his last count was 20 mil so doing the math I think, he would have 7-8 mil viable sperm.
Your dh based on the avgs I have would be about 19-20 mil viable sperm, based on the 79mil sample, but that could be a lot more when his count gets over 100mil which it has. I don't think he is too far below average (40mil) so you could still get a natural BFP. I wish I had gone over these sa reports with someone bc it is very confusing :shrug:

Jchic & Jersey - Great insurance! I am very jealous. My insurance covers up to $10,000 of IVF lifetime so 1/2 of the 1st basically and then we are on our own. My dh insurance covered 0% of anything fertility so we switched to mine which covers a lot of the testing, medications, bw, u/s & IUI's. We're just screwed with the IVFs. Hopefully I get my BFP this cycle and I can put it behind me. I don't feel pg at all but I'm not out yet until the witch comes.


----------



## jchic

you are NOT out!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Jchic, you're welcome... I'm feeling ok, very crampy, actually haven't felt this crampy since I'm a teenager..
Marie, I'm very lucky with the insurance, my company was sold last year to a corporation from NJ, and I believe, not too sure though that NJ mandates some sort of fertility coverage, so we jumped at this opportunity, otherwise, I'm not sure we could even cover the costs of the meds. Don't count yourself out...if the witch didn't arrive you are still in hoping and praying for you!! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## jchic

jerseygirl412 said:


> Jchic, you're welcome... I'm feeling ok, very crampy, actually haven't felt this crampy since I'm a teenager..
> Marie, I'm very lucky with the insurance, my company was sold last year to a corporation from NJ, and I believe, not too sure though that NJ mandates some sort of fertility coverage, so we jumped at this opportunity, otherwise, I'm not sure we could even cover the costs of the meds. Don't count yourself out...if the witch didn't arrive you are still in hoping and praying for you!! Lots and lots of :dust:

Hi Jersey! Yes I work in HR and NJ has a new mandate for fertility coverage if you have over 50 employees. It literally is pretty new, so good thing you hopped on it! 

Ugh, I hate cramps, they are the worst! I have bad cramps today too. Day 1 and 2 are always the worst for me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie. Well, I know that dh isn't totally infertile or anything, as he has two children from a previous marriage. One was conceived on Clomid, and one was conceived naturally while taking a break from IVF, the cycle after a HSG. I don't know the details, but it sounds like the issue may have been more with the ex than with my husband, but who knows. 

I'm totally stressing about my 10k max fertility benefit. It includes iui AND IVF. I'm kind of screwed I think. Going to talk to my doc about the most cost effective way to make this happen. I'm so scared we won't have much coverage after these iuis.


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I think you should talk to you doc about the best course of action for getting prego. Maybe 1 more IUI then IVF perhaps?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah. Going to talk to him about it in April. Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to do it until June or July though because of travel. :-(


----------



## jchic

ok good. Dont worry about that, July and August are so close anyway, they will be here before you know it! And some relaxing time away wont hurt either. Sometimes its nice to just get some sun and drink some wine and come back refreshed!


----------



## jerseygirl412

The RE's office called again....kind of making me a little nervous, questioning if it really is period again. Yes, I think it is, and if it's not than there's something really wrong!! Ugh just to add to the stress..

Daisyq defitely talk to your Dr...


----------



## jchic

What cd are you on Jersey? hmmm....dont worry, I am sure all is ok


----------



## marie44

jerseygirl412 said:


> The RE's office called again....kind of making me a little nervous, questioning if it really is period again. Yes, I think it is, and if it's not than there's something really wrong!! Ugh just to add to the stress..
> 
> Daisyq defitely talk to your Dr...

That happened to me last month. I got AF but my blood tests told me that hormonally, I really didn't get AF until 3 days after I started bleeding. It makes no sense to me but apparently the bleeding doesn't always coincide with your hormonal cycle.

Daisy - Sounds like we have the same insurance plan.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know Marie! It makes me so nervous I'm using up all my benefit on IUIs and won't have much left over for the IVF. I was told that IVF (without ICSI) was ~10K... of course I think that's without all the monitoring, meds and whatnot. I'm stressing about the cost. I think I may push to start IVF the cycle after next, which will be doable if I don't have to do day 3 bloodwork. From what I'm reading online, if you are down regging first, and are starting on birth control pills, they don't necessarily need to do day 3 blood work first. I hope that's the case so I can possibly start IVF after this next IUI.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you ladies....well if we go by new cycle it would be CD 2....if we go by the last cycle it would be CD 22 so who knows...trying not to think to much about it, I know that my body reacted quickly to the Gonal F, that I had to lower the dose and then had to do the trigger shot on CD 11. 
Have my morning monitoring tomorrow,with the U/S. And away we go for IUI #2!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck jersey! :dust:


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Good luck jersey! :dust:

Thank you DaisyQ :hugs: I will let you know how I made out...will be up and on the road by 5:30 AM to get there by 7 to get in and out and unlock my office door by 9!!


----------



## marie44

GL Jersey!
Daisy, they may be able to use day3 bw from your previous cycle if your levels are fairly consistent. It is important bc that's how they prescribe your dosage.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aha. Thanks marie. :flower: I didn't realize that the bcp they prescribed were affected by baseline hormone levels. I keep learning!


----------



## faithful96

Hello ladies, 

I will be starting my 3rd IVF at RMA NJ in 2 weeks. My doctor is Dr. Morris and I either monitor with her or in West Orange. I am 37 with unknown infertility and my DH is 38 with 1% morphology. We are doing the PGD embryo banking program and so far have only had 1 blast. Hoping for more this cycle but trying to be realistic.

My next protocol is a modified antagonist with growth hormones and steroids and is not the norm for RMA. They have labeled us a "challenging case." :growlmad:

I hope you don't mind my joining your group?


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome faithful. I give you major kudos. I am struggling with failed iui #1. I am amazed an inspired at the strength of the women here who have been through so much with ttc.


----------



## jerseygirl412

marie44 said:


> GL Jersey!
> Daisy, they may be able to use day3 bw from your previous cycle if your levels are fairly consistent. It is important bc that's how they prescribe your dosage.

Thank you Marie, had my blood work and U/S now just waiting for that afternoon call, to see if I start my shots back up tonight.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Welcome Faithful...:flower: Hoping and praying for you as well, and lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## jchic

faithful96 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I will be starting my 3rd IVF at RMA NJ in 2 weeks. My doctor is Dr. Morris and I either monitor with her or in West Orange. I am 37 with unknown infertility and my DH is 38 with 1% morphology. We are doing the PGD embryo banking program and so far have only had 1 blast. Hoping for more this cycle but trying to be realistic.
> 
> My next protocol is a modified antagonist with growth hormones and steroids and is not the norm for RMA. They have labeled us a "challenging case." :growlmad:
> 
> I hope you don't mind my joining your group?

I HAVE DR. MORRIS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you love her???:flower:


----------



## jchic

Faithful, what is antagonist protocol and PGD? Isnt that for genetics, right?

Also, tomorrow I go for my scan and b/w - then start injections! 

My friend Linda, who also used RMA and had 1 baby girl and is now 8 weeks away from delivering twins (boy and girl) LOVED RMA and also she had endo and morph issues and an inverted cervix - she told me last night her best "outing for IVF" they got 11 eggs! holy smokes!


----------



## DaisyQ

I love RMA success stories.

Marie, when do we know about you???

My friend who went to RMA (NY) had over 20 eggs harvested, I don't remember how many fertilized (more than half), and she wound up with 7 embies, 2 transferred in and the others are frozen (first IVF). She is due any day with a little girl. Her cousin and also a friend (I think) also went to my doctor and are also pregnant via IVF (not sure how many attempts, but I think more than one, maybe 2nd attempt). Another coworker also went to my doctor and just had boy-girl twins. I don't think she was IVF - she may have just been fertility drugs...

Anyway, I love the success stories. 

Jersey I too went for bloodwork today and am just waiting to hear back. Jchic I love that I am cycling with you now. 

I got some good-ish news today - after my blood draw, I spoke to the financial people at RMA and found out that my insurance benefit will be enough to cover the 3 IUIs, one fresh IVF and one FET. I am feeling much better. I hope with all my heart that will be enough to get us pregnant. If for some reason it's not, I'm hoping we can scrape together the $$ for IVF out of pocket later this year. It sounds like my monitoring and meds will be covered, it would be just the IVF procedure itself, ICSI and anesthesia, so probably in the ball park of 12-14K. That's a LOT of $$ and especially for us right now, but it may be something we can pull together. I was so afraid I would be out of pocket for our first try, (and second)... I feel like I can breathe easier for right now. To be honest, if we run through this fertility benefit, I may look for another job (in NJ) with insurance that will provide a fresh IVF benefit... Anyway, I'm rambling!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Faithful. Wow you have really been thru a lot. I don't know much about the specific protocol you are speaking of but I really hope this one works for you. :dust:

Jersey - I hope you can start shot tonight :happydance:

All these sucess stories are amazing. I can't wait for all of ours.

Wow maybe we should make this official and start a front page with updates. Anyone in for that? If so I will make a front page.

Marie you havent' POAS yet??? when is your OTC?


----------



## jchic

Daisy - we are almost cycle twins, woohoo! I am happy that your insurance coverage will allow for that! You will be fine and I am sure you wont need more than what you stated above. Dont jump to that just yet, just focus on this upcoming IUI....one step at a time. I know how hard it is, I am the same way. But we can drive ourselves mad any other way!

Blue - how are you? yes updates!

Marie - update on you?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you ladies :hugs: Hope I get to start tonight too...get this cycle rolling!! They told me at the RE's everything went well last cycle, just a matter of getting the :spermy: to meet up with the egg!! 

Here's to a successful cylce for us all!!! Hoping and praying for :bfp: for us all!!


----------



## marie44

:wave: Welcome Faithful. GL with IVF

Daisy - Good news about your insurance. I haven't seen my bill yet for this IVF but I'm pretty sure they are covering 1/2 but hopefully more.

I had my bw taken this morning & am waiting for the call to find out the results. I only POAS on Friday night and I threw it away after a few seconds bc I realized I wouldn't be able to handle a BFN even if it was early & IC. I've actually only POAS twice in our 2-1/2 years ttc and that was just if I had an occasion where I wanted to drink close to AF time. I'd rather hold onto PMA as long as possible. I am not feeling too positive about today but I'll find out soon.


----------



## jchic

Hi Marie :) Keep us posted. I know, ugh the negatives are a killer. I didnt test this month for that very reason. I didnt want to make it harder on myself when and if AF came. Surely enough, there she was yesterday. When should you hear by?


----------



## marie44

They said I should find out this afternoon, I think it's usually 3:00 or so when they call.


----------



## jchic

Keep us posted. I am pulling for a nice positive for you!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Just heard from the RE's office, my blood work came back good, I can start the Gonal F....200 mg down from the 220 mg ( not sure if it's mg's but I'm at work and can't remember sorry ) since they had to lower my dose to 150 during the cycle, back in on Friday for monring monitoring so it's a definite start of IUI # 2 

Marie good luck today with your results :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

jerseygirl412 said:


> Just heard from the RE's office, my blood work came back good, I can start the Gonal F....200 mg down from the 220 mg ( not sure if it's mg's but I'm at work and can't remember sorry ) since they had to lower my dose to 150 during the cycle, back in on Friday for monring monitoring so it's a definite start of IUI # 2
> 
> Marie good luck today with your results :flower:

:yipee: glad you get to start tonight!

Marie - I am praying for good news for you. It is horrible waiting for that call and I know what you mean about POAS. I try not to either.


----------



## jchic

Jersey - YAY! IUI #2 has officially begun! I am starting my injectable IUI cycle tomorrow if b/w comes back Ok tomorrow AM!


----------



## jerseygirl412

I'm excited Jchic and Bluestorm...Hoping this is the cycle that works, They also told me to cut down on my caffeine today. RE told me to switch to 1/2 caff coffee in the morning... willing to try anything to get the :bfp:

Jchic...Hope everything comes back good with the BW so you can start too!! 

Saying a prayer for you Marie :hug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie - I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust: I can't wait to hear. :hugs:

Hey Jersey, cycle buddy! Excited you get to start a fresh new IUI cycle today.

So I posted about this in my journal, but last month I came in for monitoring on CD 11, and had 2 follicles, 22mm and 25mm and was obviously ready to trigger. If anything, I'm wondering if I should have gone in earlier, and triggered earlier. From everything I've read, most RE's trigger a clomid cycle once the follicles are 18 mm or bigger. 

The nurse has told me to come in on CD 12 this cycle for US. This is one day later than last month. I'm nervous my follicles will be too big. I told her I came in on CD 11 last month, but she didn't believe me (!!) - she had my cycle dates wrong. I corrected her on my cycle dates, but she still thinks I should come in on CD 12... 

Does anyone know what the upper limit is on a desirable follicle size for a clomid/IUI cycle??

I'm hoping the Doctor calls me back so I can ask him what day I should really come in...


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey - YAY! IUI #2 has officially begun! I am starting my injectable IUI cycle tomorrow if b/w comes back Ok tomorrow AM!




DaisyQ said:


> Marie - I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust: I can't wait to hear. :hugs:
> 
> Hey Jersey, cycle buddy! Excited you get to start a fresh new IUI cycle today.
> 
> So I posted about this in my journal, but last month I came in for monitoring on CD 11, and had 2 follicles, 22mm and 25mm and was obviously ready to trigger. If anything, I'm wondering if I should have gone in earlier, and triggered earlier. From everything I've read, most RE's trigger a clomid cycle once the follicles are 18 mm or bigger.
> 
> The nurse has told me to come in on CD 12 this cycle for US. This is one day later than last month. I'm nervous my follicles will be too big. I told her I came in on CD 11 last month, but she didn't believe me (!!) - she had my cycle dates wrong. I corrected her on my cycle dates, but she still thinks I should come in on CD 12...
> 
> Does anyone know what the upper limit is on a desirable follicle size for a clomid/IUI cycle??
> 
> I'm hoping the Doctor calls me back so I can ask him what day I should really come in...

I'm exited to have you as a cycle buddy....Hoping and praying this is the one for us both and for all!! 
Last cycle, I couldn't believe how many u/s I had to have, as it got closer to ovulation I was there on a Sunday,and Monday, with Monday night the trigger night, then, Tuesday and Wednesday back to back IUI's. A lot of early mornings and traveling but it will be worth it!! I myself, thought I went in for the IUI's a little early, but I guess they know more with the bw and u/s.. I tell you what though I don't look forward to the Ovidrel trigger shot or I should say side effects, every pregnancy symptom I got besides throwing up!! 
If you don't hear from the Dr, you should definitely call back!!


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Welcome Kins!
> 
> I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I also agree that a conference is good because you can figure out a game plan and after DH has his SA you can have an even better idea of what the game plan might be.
> 
> It seems like the next step would be injectable meds. For me (In NJ) we did not have any insurance coverage for our IUI's so we had to pay totally out of pocket. For everything excluding meds it was $2400. That includes all the u/s bloodwork and back 2 back IUI's. Our insurance covered some of the meds but if it didn't it would have been another $2000.00. Hopefully your insurance covers something. If you are not interested in doing IVF I would say IUI would be a good choice, expecially if your DH has no issues then the chance should be pretty good.

Hi Blue Storm just found out they will be putting me on Gonal-F $25. copay so I am happy about that...nervous about self injecting a needle noway wil the DH ever do it. He is scheduled for his SA so that will be another piece of this puzzle done.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Kins You will be fine with the Gonal F that's what I have to inject as well, My DH is afraid of needles, so I knew there was no way he was going to do it, I take my shots in the belly, it doesn't hurt me at all. You're so lucky with the $ 25 co-pay, my meds last month were $ 150 and I'm thankful for that because so many people don't have the insurance. Good luck with your cycle and lots of :dust:


----------



## Kins

jerseygirl412 said:


> Thank you ladies....well if we go by new cycle it would be CD 2....if we go by the last cycle it would be CD 22 so who knows...trying not to think to much about it, I know that my body reacted quickly to the Gonal F, that I had to lower the dose and then had to do the trigger shot on CD 11.
> Have my morning monitoring tomorrow,with the U/S. And away we go for IUI #2!!

Hi Jerseygirl, 
Which dose of Gonal-F did they start you on? I have not responded AT ALL to clomid or lotizole so now they are trying the Gonal-F injections within a week or so. Waiting for AF. but they want to start at 75


----------



## Kins

jerseygirl412 said:


> I'm excited Jchic and Bluestorm...Hoping this is the cycle that works, They also told me to cut down on my caffeine today. RE told me to switch to 1/2 caff coffee in the morning... willing to try anything to get the :bfp:
> 
> Jchic...Hope everything comes back good with the BW so you can start too!!
> 
> Saying a prayer for you Marie :hug:

On my initial visit with the RE she said cut down on caffiene. I see posted that here too. How does that effect this process? I love soda.


----------



## marie44

Just got my BFP! I am in complete shock as I have had NO pg symptoms and felt AF coming for days. Thanks everyone for all of the luck & thank you RMA, I guess they knew what they were doing :)
I hope there are a lot more BFP to come!


----------



## jerseygirl412

marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP! I am in complete shock as I have had NO pg symptoms and felt AF coming for days. Thanks everyone for all of the luck & thank you RMA, I guess they knew what they were doing :)
> I hope there are a lot more BFP to come!

YAY MARIE!!!!!!!!! I'm SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!! 

Not sure about the caffeine but she told me it's a NO NO


----------



## jerseygirl412

Kins said:


> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies....well if we go by new cycle it would be CD 2....if we go by the last cycle it would be CD 22 so who knows...trying not to think to much about it, I know that my body reacted quickly to the Gonal F, that I had to lower the dose and then had to do the trigger shot on CD 11.
> Have my morning monitoring tomorrow,with the U/S. And away we go for IUI #2!!
> 
> Hi Jerseygirl,
> Which dose of Gonal-F did they start you on? I have not responded AT ALL to clomid or lotizole so now they are trying the Gonal-F injections within a week or so. Waiting for AF. but they want to start at 75Click to expand...

Hi Kins
I'm using the Gonal F Pen 

I started last cycle at 220 I responded very quickly to that and they lowered me down to 150 This cycle for IUI I start tonight at 200 and I go in on Friday for BW and U/S

I didn't use anything else besides the Gonal F pen and the Ovidrel trigger shot. Maybe they will see how your responding to the med and they can change the dosage accordingly. When do you go back for bw and u/s?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Marie!! OMG I am SOOOOOO over the moon excited for you! This is fantastic news! Woooowwwwweeeeeee! I needed another RMA (and NY no less) success story to keep my chin up. Thank you Marie and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


As for caffeine, there are studies that show that women with higher intakes of caffeine have reduced fertility. I can't cite any specific studies at the moment, but aside from alcohol and smoking, caffeine is a big no-no. Which SUCKS because I am such an addict!

I slowly cut down on coffee to 1 cup a day with a lot of milk and eventually cut it out completely. Then I was drinking tea, which I also cut out, although I did drink it today because I was so friggin' COLD. Now I'm down to diet soda (not good, I know), and I have a few cans a week - maybe 4? One a day, but not every day...? I need to work on cutting that out too. Even chocolate has caffeine, but that's where I draw the line!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP! I am in complete shock as I have had NO pg symptoms and felt AF coming for days. Thanks everyone for all of the luck & thank you RMA, I guess they knew what they were doing :)
> I hope there are a lot more BFP to come!

Holy :mamafy: 

I am so excited for you!! Everyone always says they have no symptoms when they get thier BFP. So weird. YAY :wohoo:

You better stick around and let us know how it's going. You are our very first BFP!!


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO Marie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Another RMA BFP! This is great news! OH YEAH!

Ladies, I will be out of pocket tomorrow as I am closing on my house! WOOHOO!


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> WOOHOO Marie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Another RMA BFP! This is great news! OH YEAH!
> 
> Ladies, I will be out of pocket tomorrow as I am closing on my house! WOOHOO!

:wohoo::wohoo: Congrats on your closing tomorrow. That is so exciting.


----------



## marie44

Thanks everyone!! I haven't had caffeine in over a month and it actually was more of a habit than a necessity I found out. I just had to get more sleep and I started taking this calcium suppliment "Bone Strength" along with folic acid every day after lunch and it gave me a boost of energy in the place of caffeine. I also ate pineapple core (I put it in the blender with apple sauce to make it edible) and drank a glass of milk and drank red rasberry decaf tea every day after ET to help with implantation. I don't know if they really worked but it is fun to think it helped :) I got all of these ideas from B&B and I figured they couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kins

Ahh congrats Marie! Share the babydust! So exciting that must be!

I will have to do some caffeine and infertility research this evening because it definitely is a downfall of mine. I quit smoking now On to caffiene. 

DH smokes like a champ ;-( I am nervous for his SA results


----------



## Kins

What does ET stand for


----------



## DaisyQ

embryo transfer. 

Kins, gotta work on DH to quit. It's not good for you to be around second hand smoke either. :nope:

Good for you for quitting though! It's the single BEST thing you can do for your health. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie, thanks for all your tips! I like the pineapple core smoothie idea! I'm so going to do that this cycle. But I wonder if it's too much with baby aspirin and fish oil as they all act as blood thinners.


----------



## Kins

marie44 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I haven't had caffeine in over a month and it actually was more of a habit than a necessity I found out. I just had to get more sleep and I started taking this calcium suppliment "Bone Strength" along with folic acid every day after lunch and it gave me a boost of energy in the place of caffeine. I also ate pineapple core (I put it in the blender with apple sauce to make it edible) and drank a glass of milk and drank red rasberry decaf tea every day after ET to help with implantation. I don't know if they really worked but it is fun to think it helped :) I got all of these ideas from B&B and I figured they couldn't hurt.

Did you take the folic acid pill in addition to a daily prenatal?


----------



## marie44

Daisy - I can't imagine pineapple would react badly with blood thinners but ask your dr if you are not sure. It was not fun as I hate pineapples to begin with but I wanted to try all the "secrets" everyone talks about to getting their BFP.

Kins - I actually never took prenatals or multivitamins at all bc they make me really nauseous. I was only taking the calcium supplement & folic acid pills. I've heard that you should take the folic acid pill in addition to the prenatals (you & dh) to help with fertility. I am going to try flintstones vitamins today (how old am I?) They make me nauseous, but not as bad. I had a friend who was pg and couldn't tolerate the prenatals & her dr said to at least have a flintstones a day and you will be okay.
You should work on dh quitting smoking. I don't know what his SA shows yet but it does affect their count. My dh quit smoking & his numbers went up a decent amount.

Yes, BlueStorm I will be stopping by...not ready to move to the pg forum until I'm safely past the dangerous 1st trimester. I think there is a 30% chance of mc in the 1st trimester. I feel pretty good about this pg though & am trying to be positive. I go in for bw tomorrow to see if my # doubled & if so, things will be looking good!

I'm excited everyone is getting started!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Marie! Let us know how your second beta goes. 

I think the rate of mc is 25%, but this goes down tremendously after you hear the heartbeat. Think of it this way, the odds of NOT miscarrying are much higher. Xxoo


----------



## tryinginNJ

I met with my dr at RMA in NJ. We discussed moving to IUI after 14 months of trying on our own. Hubby (31) and I (33) are debating whether we skip IUI and go right to IVF. Out of all the tests that were run, I came out clean. His sperm is on the low end of normal. We may try one cycle of IUI and then move onto IVF. We are looking to start in May since we are too far along in our cycle for April. Hopefully I can join the BFP club.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome tryinginnj. I am at RMA NY. I am 34, and we are trying 2-5 iuis, depending on what the doctor thinks and if we can schedule IVF to fit in around our travel plans this spring and summer, before going to IVF. I'm currently on my second iui cycle. 

Best of luck to you, and let us know what you decide. 

Did the doctor feel one way or the other about trying iui before IVF?


----------



## tryinginNJ

They recommended IUI but we may want to go right to IVF. I just have this feeling that IUI may be a waste at only 15% chance and should we go forward with IVF that has a 65% chance. We need to make that decision soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

Are you paying out of pocket, or do you have some insurance coverage? 

Good luck to you, no matter what you decide. :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Trying :hi: I hope your first IUI works and you won't have to even move onto IVF!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Welcome Trying :hugs: I hope that what ever you decide to do that there's lots of :dust: your way!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey, how are the meds going? when are you going in next for monitoring?


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Jersey, how are the meds going? when are you going in next for monitoring?

Hi Daisy!! How are you????
Meds are going well, going on the 3rd night of my shot tonight, The Gonal F, I don't have any side effects from knock on wood!! Just that tricky Ovidrel :wacko: I have to go in tomorrow morning for my monitoring bw and u/s, and see if they're going to keep me at the current dose or lower it like they did last month. I will definitely let you know how I make out, the nurse usually calls me around lunch time to let me know the results of the blood, during the u/s I try to figure out all the numbers they call out..then ask when the lights go on :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh, so exciting!! Can't wait to hear how you make out. I am in day 5, 3rd dose of Clomid, and having hot flashes. 

In other news, I got to hold a 6 hour old RMA IVF baby this morning. My friend had her today, after IVF with RMA NY, and 4 years ttc previously. It was inspiring.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy...hope those hot flashes go away for you...is that a common side effect of clomid? 

How exciting to hold a brand new baby!!! And very inspiring too an RMA baby!! We will be able to tell our story too someday Daisy :flower: Hopefully this cycle!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks jersey. Yes, hot flashes are a common side effect. it's like early menopause over here. 

Let us know how your monitoring goes today. 

Jchic, how are those injections going?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Daisy.. sorry about the hot flashes, hopefully they won't last long. When do you go in for your u/s and bw? monitoring went well today, very crowded too, it's heartbreaking to think that there are so many of us that go through this struggle. I had 1 12mm in my left ovary, not too sure about the right, the girl doing the u/s was throwing out a bunch of numbers. I'll get the results of the bw sometime this afternoon, and depending on the bloodwork, I have to go back either Sunday morning or Monday morning for more bw and another u/s.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good! 

I go in in Wednesday (cd11) for bloodwork and ultrasound. I can feel both ovaries already (swollen/tender feeling), so I'm just hoping I won't be overripe by then.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy...maybe that's a good sign for ovulation!! Got the blood work results back, my thyroid level is perfect, rest of the blood work is great, back Monday morning for another u/s and more blood work!! At least it's a rest for the weekend!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey, do they test thyroid more than once for you? The only tested it during my initial work up.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy.... I have an underactive thyroid that the RE found during my initial testing, the RE put me on Synthroid for that, so they do a test on me to make sure I'm at the accurate dose for the thyroid and that came back perfect!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ahhhh, gotcha. :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy that is amazing maybe holding that baby will bring you some good luck!

Sorry I haven't been around much but my in laws are coming for a visit and I was going crazy getting ready.

I have some news...I was asked to be on a talk show called The Revolution. They are doing a segmant about TTC and infertility. the tape date is 4/10 but not sure of the air date yet. I will keep you all posted. I just contacted RMA to let them know incase they ask me about my clinic. I have a meeting with the marketing director to have something prepared incase RMA NJ comes up at all on air. I hope I don't have a panic attack on the show!


----------



## DaisyQ

You should ask for a free cycle at RMA to compensate you for the publicity!! That's exciting BlueStorm - let us know when it airs. :flower:

I think I might go hold that baby again this afternoon... she's such a little bundle of love. I'm hoping her baby vibes will kick my reproductive organs into gear. Wake up down there!! C'mon ovaries! C'mon uterus! C'mon tubes! Let's all work together now, you hear? Common purpose! BABY!


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> You should ask for a free cycle at RMA to compensate you for the publicity!! That's exciting BlueStorm - let us know when it airs. :flower:
> 
> I think I might go hold that baby again this afternoon... she's such a little bundle of love. I'm hoping her baby vibes will kick my reproductive organs into gear. Wake up down there!! C'mon ovaries! C'mon uterus! C'mon tubes! Let's all work together now, you hear? Common purpose! BABY!


Haha that's what my DH said! at least free cyroperservation or something :blush:

Go hold that baby!


----------



## jchic

Hi! I missed so much! Sorry for the silence! We closed on our house and i have been up to my eyeballs with moving. We didnt hAve cable til yesterday or internet!
How is everyone? Updates!?

Afm- scan on weds showed endometrioma cyst same size, so no change in that. Its about 1.5mm. B/w came back good so. I started follistim injections at 150. And go in tomro for scan. They are giving me massive headaches! Yuck!


----------



## jchic

Blue! Holy smokes you superstar! Are u excited? How did u get on that??? I Agree with daisy- free ivf girl!


----------



## jchic

jerseygirl412 said:


> Daisy.... I have an underactive thyroid that the RE found during my initial testing, the RE put me on Synthroid for that, so they do a test on me to make sure I'm at the accurate dose for the thyroid and that came back perfect!!

I have that too! Hashimotos! I am on 50mg of synthroid And its workin like a charm :)


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - congrats on the show! I was just thinking there wasn't enough coverage on assisted conception.
Daisy & Jersey - Yes, the clomid side effects were crazy. The hot flahes were annoying & it can stay in your blood for 7-10 days after taking your last pill. The mood swings were horrible, if i wasn't crying & depressed, i was snapping at everyone & thinking evil thoughts all the time (wth?). I even kicked dh out of the house & i've never done that once in our 8 years together!

AFM - I'm waiting to do my scan on thursday to see if they see anything. I'm a little nervous but mostly excited!


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG, your kicking DH out of the house makes me feel SO much better about going CRAZY and trying to slap him last clomid cycle. :haha: I was seriously losing my mind, I was so enraged at him. Anyway. All done with clomid now (yay). 

So excited for your scan Marie! And yours Jess - I can't wait to hear how your ovaries are doing!


----------



## jchic

Hey girls! Scan went well. on CD 7 which was yesterday I had 2 12mm follies, 1 11mm follie and 11 under 10. I was told to take injections last night and tonight then back in tomorrow AM for a scan and more b/w. I am thinking the IUI will be Thurs and Fri or Fri and Sat. just my thoughts, who knows?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, we are likely going to be tww buddies. I expect my iuis on the same dates. Sounds like you are having an awesome response to the injectables. :happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - A friend got an email about them looking for someone to be on the show, she forwarded it to me and i send my info. After a bunch of questions and stuff they asked me to be on. 

So happy your responding so nicely to the meds! It won't be long now. I think your IUI will be before the weekend

Marie - Thanks I am excited to talk about my infertility on the show and hope to see more coverage on this type of stuff!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I know I said I would start a front page but I've just been sooo busy at work and home so I haven't had a chance to do it, just trying to catch up today on threads and journals. If I get time tonight I will do it I promise :winkwink:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies...sorry I've been feeling a little under weather!! There's so much excitement going on so happy for you Blue!! Marie...I'm so excited for you!! Daisy and Jchic we will be 2ww buddies, I have to take my trigger shot tonight...3 eggs on the left and one on the right so hopefully the DH's :spermy: reaches one!! I'm going in tomorrow for my first IUI and Wednesday for my 2nd 

Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Jersey! Lots and lots of dust! Wow so eggs mature even faster with injectables eh? I thought CD 12 was super early for an IUI in my case - you are going in on CD 9 & 10? Love the shorter wait... :flower:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

How is everyone? Jersey and Daisy - we are cycled up, yay!
Went for my scan this AM....had 1 17mm, 1 16mm, 1 13mm, 2 12mm and 6 under 10. 
I have to go back tomorrow, so hoping IUI's will be Thurs and Fri. My doctor was the one that was monitoring me today, and she said some are looking ready to pop, so we should be good. 

Marie, how are you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wooohoo! I love having cycle buddies. :flower: This is all sounding very good Jess!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Keeping fingers, toes, and everything crossed for us girls!! :dust: :dust:
First IUI went well today, DH;s count after the wash was 54 million with motilitiy, RE was the one doing the IUI today, she said she was more than trilled with those numbers, now on to the 2nd IUI tomorrow! 
Daisy~~ I'm guessing the injectables speed things up, because normally I don't ovulate until the 15th or 16th day of my cycle. That's what has me a little worried, but I know there was one egg that was 20mm yesterday among the other 3 that weren't as big

Hoping that you get your IUI's soon too I definitely need to be in good company during the dreaded 2ww


----------



## jchic

NICE! Glad it went well Jersey!
RMA called and they want me to drop my injection level from 150 to 100 for tonight as the eggies are growing really good. Tomorrow AM, scan and b/w with possible trigger shot. Then IUI is looking like Thurs and Fri! WOOP!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> NICE! Glad it went well Jersey!
> RMA called and they want me to drop my injection level from 150 to 100 for tonight as the eggies are growing really good. Tomorrow AM, scan and b/w with possible trigger shot. Then IUI is looking like Thurs and Fri! WOOP!

YAY!!! Jchic!!! That's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Its crazy that they do the IUIs so early in the cycle b/c the injections speed things up! On a side note, the injections have given me hella headaches and bruises on both sides on my tummy....YUCK!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, this is all very exciting!!! Can't wait for my scan. Can definitely feel both ovaries. I've been doing opks, and the one this morning was markedly darker than yesterdays (but still negative. Good thing my scan is tomorrow and dh gets back from chicago today!


----------



## jchic

YAY! That is awesome news Daisy! I am so lazy these past few days and tired from the move that I have ZERO desire to have sex....gotta get over that for tonight though, LOL


----------



## jerseygirl412

I'm so excited for all of us!!! :happydance:

Jchic, I didn't get anything from the Gonal F, just the Ovidrel, and if it's like last month, I'll be feeling pregnant tomorrow

Daisy, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## jchic

I have never taken the ovidrel, so I am curious to how I will react to it!


----------



## DaisyQ

It made me constipated. And I was very bloated, but I think that was also from ovulating. That was it really. I think I also had some frequent urination at night.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ovidrel, I had swollen bbs, and cramping, and tired, but the tiredness is more than likely having to get up so early to have all the monitoring done :wacko: I know the RE said not to take a pregnancy test because you will get a false negative while the Ovidrel's in your system. I'm hoping for no effects from last night's shot. 

Good luck Jchic maybe you won't have any side effects at all


----------



## marie44

Jchic - Lots of follies, that is great! I had 5 mature follies for 2 of my IUIs and I noticed some cramping when I started ov from having a lot of eggs + the ovidrel. Not anything you can't handle though.

Jersey - Sounds like a great count for dh! That is only going to help your chances. I had all of my IUIs on CD11 & I have a pretty regular 28 day cycle so it seemed early but I think that is the norm. With my IVF (being on injectibles) it was CD10. The meds cause the eggs to grow faster than a regular cycle.

Daisy - Glad dh will make it home in time. He is definitely needed for this :)

AFM - Nothing new, I'm waiting to do u/s & bw on Thursday. I feel so lucky to be pg and I am grateful for every minute of it. I think it will be 2 more weeks until they can detect the baby's hb, then I will feel a lot more at ease. I hope you all get here soon. It is such an amazing feeling!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thanks Marie :flower:

I'm so excited for you!! Please let us know how you make out on Thursday!!


----------



## jchic

I am SO excited for you Marie! YAY!


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie! I can't wait to find out if you are having one or two!!


----------



## marie44

Daisy - I think I can find out in 2-3 weeks but if my bw comes back really high again Thursday, it might be an indication of twins. DH insists we are having 2 girls. I really don't know where he comes up with his theories since he knows little to nothing about this whole process but he is cracking me up.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, that's awesome. Got to love men!! 

When I first started with infertility treatments (clomid), I was terrified at the prospect of having twins, but now I don't even care. I'll take 2 at the same time if that's what's offered! Two is better than none!


----------



## jchic

HI Ladies! So I just got back from my appt with the RE (scan and b/w) and got to see my doc again (who I love - Dr. Jamie Morris) since she was the one monitoring both yesterday and today. I will be triggering tonight. She did say that I had ALOT of eggs that would be released. Definitely 3-4 with a possibility of 6 since total since 2 additional eggies look like they will be ready tomorrow as well. 
She also mentioned that although my endometrioma cyst has not grown or changed, she is leaning more on the side of removing it prior to our IVF cycle next time. The reason for this is I have never been officially diagnosed with endo, and she wants to make sure its not something else like cancer (which she assures me it is highly unlikely) but she wants to be safe. She said the cyst is not the concern for her, since its stable, its just making sure its not something else. 
Tomorrow IUI at 5:45am! These early AM's are killing me :(

How is everyone today?


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow Jchic that is super early! I'm so excited for you!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well, just popping in to say HI but have to fly, ughh work is killing me!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, HOLY COW, that's a lot of follicles. Is she worried about the chance of multiples at all? I know some REs won't do an IUI if there are more than 4 follies. Wowza! It's great though that you respond so well to the meds.

If it doesn't work out and you have that cyst removed, at least you will have peace of mind that it's gone and you'll know what it is, and possibly if there are any other issues. Plus, it seems people have better success sometimes TTC, after a laproscopy - it seems to jiggle things around somehow. Would this mean you would have to sit out a cycle before IVF though? 

I think it is so interesting how they are doing IUIs at RMA 12 hours (and 24 hours) after trigger. That seems so early to me. 

What about the rest of you guys? Those of you who did IUIs, were they also 12 or 24 hours post trigger? Just curious. 

I also have a question about injectables - which CDs did you have to go in for monitoring, and which cycle day was the IUI? Just trying to map out my cycles for the next few months here... 

AFM - I just got back from my scan. I feel silly because I had INSISTED on going in for a scan today on CD 11, and not CD 12, because last cycle I had 2 follicles at 22 and 26 on CD 11, and I worried my follicles might be too mature if I were to wait for CD 12. Well, I was worried about nothing, because my follicles are 17mm. I have one on each side. 

Marie, I saw your Dr. - Dr. Klein. I guess my doctor wasn't doing monitoring today. He was very nice. I'm to take the ovidrel trigger tomorrow night, and have an IUI on Friday morning and another on Saturday morning, so 13 and 36 hours post trigger. I worry that the one at 12 hours post trigger is a wash because it is so early, but I'm hanging onto the hope that the 36 hour one will be well timed. I've considered taking the shot a few hours earlier, so the IUIs will be 17 and 40 hours post trigger... thoughts?? I know, I know, just do what I'm supposed to... but last time I didn't ovulate until beyond 36 hours after trigger, and I felt like my IUI was way to early.


----------



## jchic

Hi! Yes, she was worried about multiples, but we had a discussion about it, regarding what to do if more than twins happened and at the conclusion of that, I was allowed to proceed :) I dont think IUI will work anyway, but whatever, its one step closer to IVF! No, dont need to sit out a cycle - If Dr. morris decides to take the cyst out to properly diagnose Endo (she wasnt concerned with the cyst since its "small and stable" for IVF or IUI, just to be safe and make sure it isnt cancer, which I was assure it most likely wasnt, LOL because I freaked out, haha) then we start the meds right before next period for IVF the following cycle since they start the IVF meds about 2 weeks before your next cycle for IVF.

I always get all crazy when it comes to timing the IUI's, but honestly, different strokes for different folks work. I know women that got prego with an IUI after 12 hours from triggering, and ones at 40 hours, so it all really depends on your body. I think back to back is good - regardless of the hours....thats my opinion.

Dukers - for the injectables, you are monitored on Day 3, Day 7 and then I have had to come in every day from Day 7 on. So today, Day 10, I was told we will do IUI thurs and fri then back on April 9th for progesterone check and back on the 20th for beta. 

Are you excited for your wknd full of IUIs? LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchiceroo...

And what CD did you start the injectables?

(I am still hoping that somehow I can do injectables next cycle even though I'll be away from CD1-6).


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, yeah - SO excited! Haha. I have to work on Friday, so it's not a big deal, but it kind of blows to have to truck into the city Saturday morning for the IUI! Oh well..


----------



## jchic

I started injectables on CD3 :)

At least you are going away! That sounds so fun....I need a vacation!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks - I'm excited too. Oooh, now I'm more hopeful that maybe I will be able to do injectables next cycle. 

When I disucssed it with the nurse (a clomid cycle) she said I could skip CD 3 blood work since it's been normal the last few times. She said I would just have to take another pregnancy test on CD 3 to make sure the bleed is truly AF and not spotting, but then I could start clomid without bloodwork first. So.... if I can skip blood work, then maybe I can also do injectables, especially if monitoring starts CD 7. I will be back in town by then... (barely!)


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok girls I FINALLY got around to updating the first page. I know there aren't a lot of us but I thought it would be fun. I'm sure I may have missed a bunch of stuff so let me know what you all want me to add and if I forgot anyone.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hello ladies....how is everyone doing? Looks like they'll be a few of us for the dreaded 2ww. 
I have officially begun the 2ww, 2nd IUI was this morning, DH's sperm count was still way over the 10 million numbers that they like for IUI and the motility count was over 80% today :happydance: 
And I took the day off since I feel like I'm falling through by butt by getting up at 5 to do the monitoring and IUI's. Keeping my fingers crossed that we all get the :bfp: this cycle!!

Lot's of :dust: and best wishes for you all!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Glad you had a good second IUI. Fantastic! Jchic is right behind you, and I'm right behind her!


----------



## jchic

3 IUI'ers in a row! WOOHOO! Jersey, I know what you mean. I am BEYOND tired because of all the early AM's....I just want to sleep in this weekend....lets hope my dogs let that happen! 

Dukey -I think thats fine and I am sure they will let you do it :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so. If this doesn't take I want to move onto injectables. I'll be kind of annoyed with another clomid cycle...


----------



## jchic

I had a much better response on injectables, so I definitely think its good to move to that, IF you need it....hopefully you wont, because you will be making a baby (or babies!) this weekend :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, your previous doctors were very conservative with the femera and not using the trigger... in my opinion. Fine to try one time, maybe two, but I would have thought they would have recommended injectables on your third try instead of sticking with Femera. 

It makes sense that if you don't ovulate on your own, the goal is produce ovulation, so even one egg is great. But if you are ovulating already, then the goal is really to get more than one egg to improve your chances. So it didn't make sense to me that the other doctors wanted to limit you to one egg. Now you have like SIX!!?? Crazy.


----------



## jchic

Agreed! Love RMA :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

I wish I could help you ladies with the comparisons of not having injectibles..but that's what I started with, I do know my first round I had a very quick response to them and they lowered the dose, this round I was steady on 200 iu's of Gonal F, and I have enough of the Gonal F left over for another cycle hoping and praying that I don't need it. That # 2 works!! I honestly don't want to think ahead if I have to do another round of IUI or go right to IVF, figure cross that bridge if I have to get to it.

Wow there are 3 of us just days apart!! I hope and pray this is our month ladies!!


----------



## marie44

GL everyone!
Daisy - so happy you met Dr. Klein. He goes to nyc on wednesdays & is in white plains the rest of the week. He is very nice & does a good job explaining everything. As far as timing the iui, you have approx a 24 hour window & you should ov at 36 hours post trigger so anytime from 12 hours to 60 hours post trigger should ensure the egg & sperm meet. I had 1 @ 24 hours & 2 @ 36 hours post trigger for my 3 iuis but i never did back to back. I would go with whatever they recommend. I spent a lot of time questioning them but clearly they knew more than me. Dh was always telling me to trust them but i felt the need to question them for some reason. When do you trigger?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie! I'm supposed to trigger tomorrow night (11:30 pm) for an iui on Friday at 11:30 am and one on Saturday at 10:30 am. I am happy with an iui at 36 hours post trigger, it's just the one at 12 hours post seems like a waste. Considering calling up and opting just to do the one at 36. I wonder if they err on the early side because they've had patients ovulate before the iui and then get very upset. ? Who knows. 24 hours makes sense (although it still seems early), and 37 hours makes perfect sense. It's just doing one at 12 hours I don't get. Anyway. It's hard for me not to question - that's just how I'm built. My high school teachers hated that about me! Always questioning them.


----------



## jchic

Good Morning ladies! So IUI #1 is dunzo! Was at RMA at the crack of dawn today, I honestly cannot stand the early AM's anymore. I am literally NOT functioning! All went well and pre wash we had 164 million and post wash we had 54 million with 60% motility. I am hoping it works, but I am really thinking its just a stepping stone to IVF. 
IUI #2 tomorrow! So it looks like I had an IUI at 10 Hours post trigger and tomorrow will be 34 hours post trigger. Excited :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Jchic!!! Very exciting!!! Those are great numbers! Anything over 10 million is great for iui, and I've seen success stories with under a million, so 54 million is fantastic.


----------



## jchic

thanks Dukey! You are triggering tonight right? I am excited for our back to back IUI's. We can ponder in the 2ww together my chica!


----------



## jchic

Jersey! Yes, I completely agree....all three of us better have 3 BFP announcements soon!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes triggering tonight. Still toying with the idea of triggering a tad early, maybe 8:30 or 9:30 tonight. Not sure yet. Honestly though I think the latest I will trigger is 10:30.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck ladies with the IUI's Positive thoughts, and hopefully no stress!!

Daisy I had to take my trigger shot at exactly 9 PM the night before, since I had a 9 AM appointment they said 12 hours before the IUI. I'm feeling pretty good after this IUI only had slight cramping yesterday, completely gone now compared to last month's IUI


----------



## DaisyQ

Did you do two, or just the one at 12 hours post trigger?


----------



## jchic

I think triggering at 9-10pm is good. I triggered last night at 9.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah. If I trigger at 9, the IUIs will be... 14.5 and 37.5 hours post trigger. Ayeyayaye.


----------



## jchic

I think thats good - you are covering your bases


----------



## jerseygirl412

I just had the one Ovidrel trigger on Monday night at 9 PM before the 1st IUI on Tuesday. I just figure they know what they're doing and hopefully it works this time!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Good luck Ladies! I am of course expecting 3 BFP's to be announced very shortly! I know it is stressful thinking about the timing of everything, but just try to remember that RMA has very good stats and they know what they are doing so you have to try and trust them! I know it's easier said then done but no more stressing!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok, ok, ok. :haha: I wish I knew what RMA NY stats are for iui but I think they only publish IVF success rates.


----------



## jerseygirl412

BlueStorm said:


> Good luck Ladies! I am of course expecting 3 BFP's to be announced very shortly! I know it is stressful thinking about the timing of everything, but just try to remember that RMA has very good stats and they know what they are doing so you have to try and trust them! I know it's easier said then done but no more stressing!

Hi Blue...I hope we all get them too!! I trust them, they're the experts, if I keep thinking about timing I'll drive myself nuts!!


----------



## jchic

I trust RMA too, but I do get nervous, which is normal! I am PRAYING this works....for all of us. 
When do you go for your beta Jersey?


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> I trust RMA too, but I do get nervous, which is normal! I am PRAYING this works....for all of us.
> When do you go for your beta Jersey?

Very nerve wracking the whole process....and I'm one who perfers instant gratification so if there was a way to immediately find out I'd be so happy lol!!
I have to go for blood work this Saturday and the beta on the 17th...such a long long wait


----------



## jchic

I hear that! I go on Monday for b/w, tomorrow for #2 IUI and then on the 20th for a beta. Did the trigger shot give you headaches? I am BEYOND a headache...its constant!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck tomorrow for the 2nd IUI!! No headaches for me, last time the Ovidrel, pregnancy symptoms, cramping, sore and swollen bbs. This time, no cramping, the bbs just a little tender not like last month. Could the headaches be from the other meds?


----------



## DaisyQ

Interesting... I don't go for bloodwork or a beta. Maybe no bloodwork since I am taking progesterone (why bother testing if it's ok, if I'm already supplementing). And I just take a hpt, no beta. I wonder if this is to keep lab costs down. :shrug:


----------



## jchic

It may be from the follistim pen. Its CONSTANT headaches. I am literally living off of advil and tylenol, lol
Thanks! Fingers crossed it goes well. Where in NJ are you from?

Dukes - I am not on the progesterone so I think that is why they test, to make sure levels are ok....then a beta. I am tempted to test before then, BUT I didnt last month and it was better, since I always get SO down when I see a BFN. Do you monitor early in the AM in the city too? Its brutal!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Maybe it is to keep lab costs down... I'm covered under the insurance I only have a co-pay when I have my IUI, no co-pay for bloodwork, they do all the labs in house at the PA...which is a big help. My progesterone levels were really good last month I didn't need to take any supplements, that's my Saturday test, I didn't even get a chance to go in for Beta last IUI period came 5 days before.


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> It may be from the follistim pen. Its CONSTANT headaches. I am literally living off of advil and tylenol, lol
> Thanks! Fingers crossed it goes well. Where in NJ are you from?
> 
> Dukes - I am not on the progesterone so I think that is why they test, to make sure levels are ok....then a beta. I am tempted to test before then, BUT I didnt last month and it was better, since I always get SO down when I see a BFN. Do you monitor early in the AM in the city too? Its brutal!

 Jchic, I'm a jerseygirl living in PA, moved here almost 8 years ago! I'm originally from north Jersey near Rutherford, they told me no Advil, only Tylenol but I usually live off of Advil myself I should invest stock in that!!


----------



## marie44

Looks like it could be twins! My u/s showed 2 sacs! They can't confirm until they detect 2 hbs which should be next week. I guess dh knew all along. GL with all of the iuis this week! I hope you all get you your bfps!


----------



## jchic

jerseygirl412 said:


> Maybe it is to keep lab costs down... I'm covered under the insurance I only have a co-pay when I have my IUI, no co-pay for bloodwork, they do all the labs in house at the PA...which is a big help. My progesterone levels were really good last month I didn't need to take any supplements, that's my Saturday test, I didn't even get a chance to go in for Beta last IUI period came 5 days before.

Thats me to a tee, haha. I have the same insurance :)

MARIE - WOW!!! Double blessings! SO SO SO SO happy for you. YAY! All my love and well wishes! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Marie!!! When will you go in for the heart beat scan???

Jchic, no Advil.... It can mess with ovulation. 

Yes I do my monitoring in NYC, but it's not quite as early. It's from 7-8:30. Phew.


----------



## BlueStorm

marie44 said:


> Looks like it could be twins! My u/s showed 2 sacs! They can't confirm until they detect 2 hbs which should be next week. I guess dh knew all along. GL with all of the iuis this week! I hope you all get you your bfps!

Holy Cow! So exciting, I can't wait to hear next week :happydance:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Marie that's so AWESOME!!!! :happydance:

Daisy, I thought I saw something about Advil, they told me Tylenol didn't know it could affect ovulation thanks for that info!! 
Jchick, I have Aetna my problem with them is the specialty pharmacy other than that they are wonderful!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, Advil can interfere with the follicles actually rupturing and releasing an egg during ovulation. It's OK to take one or two during AF for cramps because it's so early in the cycle, but you should really avoid it after that. And avoid high doses.


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Yes, Advil can interfere with the follicles actually rupturing and releasing an egg during ovulation. It's OK to take one or two during AF for cramps because it's so early in the cycle, but you should really avoid it after that. And avoid high doses.

That is really some helpful information because I lived on Advil THANK YOU :flower: Daisy


----------



## BlueStorm

jerseygirl412 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Advil can interfere with the follicles actually rupturing and releasing an egg during ovulation. It's OK to take one or two during AF for cramps because it's so early in the cycle, but you should really avoid it after that. And avoid high doses.
> 
> That is really some helpful information because I lived on Advil THANK YOU :flower: DaisyClick to expand...

Does anyone know if it's ok to take Aleve?


----------



## DaisyQ

The only thing that is really OK is tylenol, unfortunately. :-(

In other news, as some of you know, JenniferAnn, who goes to RMA NJ just got her BFP after IVF (two embryos transferred). Based on her DARK lines, we are all predicting twins. This was IVF #1, and she's also got a few frosties. An amazing result!!


----------



## jchic

Hmmm. I dunno! My head is pounding. These injectables gave me awful headaches


----------



## jchic

Yay rma!!!!! 2 rma pregnancies so far!


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> The only thing that is really OK is tylenol, unfortunately. :-(
> 
> In other news, as some of you know, JenniferAnn, who goes to RMA NJ just got her BFP after IVF (two embryos transferred). Based on her DARK lines, we are all predicting twins. This was IVF #1, and she's also got a few frosties. An amazing result!!

Darn I love me some Aleve.

Yay!! Congrats to JenniferAnn. Wow that would be amazing if we had 2 RMA twins


----------



## DaisyQ

I know - I am an advil addict. Giving it up was almost as hard as giving up coffee. I'm also giving up artificial sweeteners now. I feel like I've given up almost everything at this point. Except dessert!


----------



## jchic

I tried giving up splenda but couldnt! Moved from 2 in my coffee to 1 though lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear ya. I have given up coffee completely, so it's now a nonissue for me.

So.... I was just looking online comparing success rates for RMA New York and RMA NJ... the success rates in NJ are MUCH higher for IVF... now I'm questioning if I should be going to RMA NJ instead of RMA NY... especially if we decide to do IVF.

For those of you going to RMA NJ and doing IUI, do they only do IUIs in the morning? And are they open everyday?.... if I switch, I would probably go to the one in West Orange.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - What are the success rates in nj bc nyc was 60% i was told which is pretty good. Hmm, sounds like a dilemma. I'd have them explain it to you b4 making any decisions.

Bluestorm - aleve is my favorite too but they told me to switch to tylenol only & in moderation. I did get headaches from stimming & was thinking about going to the aleve...but will power took over.

So happy there may be more twins!


----------



## DaisyQ

So the most recent data is from 2010 (because pregnancy data from 2011 is not all in yet, since those getting pregnant in late 2011 are still pregnant). I'm just going to give the data for if you are under 35, to keep it simple. If you want the data for an older age range I'm happy to provide it - let me know.

RMA NY:
- percentage of cycles resulting in pregnancies: 54.7% 
- percentage of cycles resulting in live births: 47.9 %
- percentage of twins: 36.5%
- percentage of trips or more: 1.7%
- percentage of FET resulting in live births: 22%

RMA NJ:
- percentage of cycles resulting in pregnancies: 68.3% 
- percentage of cycles resulting in live births: 60.9%
- percentage of twins: 38.3%
- percentage of trips or more: 0.3%
- percentage of FET resulting in live births: 62.6%


----------



## DaisyQ

The RMA NJ West Orange office is 10-15 minutes away from my house, and the Morristown office is ~30-35 minutes away. 

Right now, I'm getting up at 6am to get to RMA NY by 8:15am (monitoring goes until 8:30). If I did my monitoring in NJ, I could actually sleep until 6:30! 

Anyway, I think these success rates are really compelling, and I would like to discuss them with my doctor at my next appointment. I'm also considering setting up an appointment at RMA NJ. Jchic, I know you like Dr. Morris, anyone else want to pipe in?


----------



## jchic

They are open everyday and monitoring is early am. Go for it! But, if u like ur doc, stick with him. Its completely what u feel comfortable with


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I just don't know. I don't actually "like" my doc very much. I don't feel like he answers my questions or gives me all the information. I feel like I'm being processed a lot of the time. The main thing I like about my doctor is that I've heard several success stories. He was my friend's doctor (IVF success cycle 1), and he also got her friend and cousing pregnant through IVF (2nd cycle). I don't have funds for a second cycle so I want to get it right the first time. The higher success rate at RMA NY is compelling. 

I will discuss this with the doctor when I see him next week. I'm also thinking of setting up a consultation with RMA NJ, just to see how I feel about them and hear what they have to say.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Wow those are some amazing numbers for RMA of NJ, I do know that if we have to go to the IVF route I'm pretty sure we have to go to Morristown.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah... those numbers are making me want to switch!!!


----------



## jchic

Daisy- Dr Morris is ahmazing. Aggressive, knew all my stuff abt me before I came in and is great. 
Dr kim did my iui this am and he was thorough, super gentle and kind!


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: Ahmazing. Love it. I am going to make a consultation appointment to see what they say... Seriously - if I'm going to do IVF, I don't want to mess around, I want to give myself the best possible chance.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I'm going to have to get out my folder from my initial visit and I will post the numbers for RMA PA in a little while. I just hope and pray none ofus have to get that far...that this is our month!!


----------



## DaisyQ

True that. I hope so too. I just like to be prepared. I'm always thinking about the next cycle, and the next cycle. Can't help it.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!! (Hi Daisy!!!)
Just found out today that IVF will most likely be our only route to having a baby. Got DH SA back today and he has no sperm. We dont know why, I am hoping for a blockage, but preparing for the worst. DH will be calling RMA Englewood tom to see about scheduling an apt to see whats going on. He made an apt somewhere else, but we want something sooner. Super nervous and scared. Never thought it would come to this.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Stinas. Ugh - that is terrible news. How are you holding up???

Hopefully there is something they can do - a variocele repair or extracting sperm directly from his testes (fun times). 

Lots of love and :hugs: to you and please stick around our jolly little thread. Lots of :dust: here.


----------



## Stinas

Been cooked up at home crying most of the day, but it is what it is at this point. It really sucks, but hopefully its something that can be fixed...i hope!
I am hoping they can fit us in soon! By the time we called today they were closed. DH will call asap in the am. 
Its like a nightmare. I kind of always knew it would take a while, but never thought it would be this. Its super upsetting. Hes the type of person that keeps it all in, so trying to get it out of him today is not really getting anywhere. 

I like this thread already!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Stinas! Welcome :) I remember you from earlier threads! 
RMA will fix it, dont stress and KNOW that you are in great hands there and they will get you answers. You have all of us for support!

How is everyone today? TGIF for sure! Had my 2nd IUI today and it was painless. 84 million motile post wash.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Welcom Stinas :flower: definitely keep your chin up!! You are in amazing hands at RMA

Jchic that is amazing numbers for your 2nd IUI :happydance:

Doing well today, just in that horrible 2 ww so now I have some good company waiting as well


----------



## jerseygirl412

I have a question as far as IVF after IUI goes, if any of you ladies know...are you always prescribed BC pills and have to wait a month or so to regulate your cycle?


----------



## DaisyQ

Lots of hugs stinas. Were you able to get an appointment?

Jchic, those are amazing numbers. 

Jersey, it totally depend on what kind of protocol your doctor likes to use. My current dic at RMA NY likes a long down reg protocol, with 3 weeks of bcp to start. 

But it's seems that others, especially at RMA nj, do shorter protocols. The shorter ones seem to yield less total eggs retrieved (just my observation), but the short protocol seems to yield a higher percent of mature eggs and eggs that fertilize. It seems like the total number of eggs that make it to blast seem about the same. I'm really not sure why doctors prefer one protocol over the other.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic are you :sex: in between the iuis?


----------



## jchic

Hi There :) TGIF! I BD'D on CD9 and then we had the IUI on CD11 and 12 (which was yesterday and today). So we will BD again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow those are some great numbers for RMA NJ! Daisy that sounds like a good plan you have. Maybe a good idea to make the consult since sometimes it can take a while and then you can always cancel if you decide to stay in NY.

Welcome Stinas :hi: I'm sorry to hear about your DH's problem but I'm sure you will get it squared away, hopefully a blockage like you said.

Jchic - Great numbers for your IUI's!! You will be getting your BFP in no time 

I never understood the differnce btwn short and long and why some use long and some use short. I guess it will just remain a mystery. I wish I could do short and get things moving faster


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks blue. I'm going ask about long vs. short at my next appointment and will report back. I'm going to set up an initial consult at RMA nj and see how it goes. If I can get my current doctor to let me do injectables next cycle, I could be doing IVF as soon as may, if it's a short protocol. 

Thanks Jchic. We dtd on cd 10, because I was assuming iuis would be cd 12 & 13. I was soooo tired on cd 11 so we didn't that night, and we didnt last night either. I was considering doing it tonight if his count is high today.


----------



## marie44

jerseygirl412 said:


> I have a question as far as IVF after IUI goes, if any of you ladies know...are you always prescribed BC pills and have to wait a month or so to regulate your cycle?

I thought i could go right to ivf after iui but they put me on bcp for a month. He explained its only purpose is to make scheduling easier. For example, they gave me a date to start stimming AF or no AF so i would be on track. If you don't go on bcp, the scheduling would be harder on them. Some clinics just have you call when AF comes & make your appts then.


----------



## marie44

DaisyQ said:


> So the most recent data is from 2010 (because pregnancy data from 2011 is not all in yet, since those getting pregnant in late 2011 are still pregnant). I'm just going to give the data for if you are under 35, to keep it simple. If you want the data for an older age range I'm happy to provide it - let me know.
> 
> RMA NY:
> - percentage of cycles resulting in pregnancies: 54.7%
> - percentage of cycles resulting in live births: 47.9 %
> - percentage of twins: 36.5%
> - percentage of trips or more: 1.7%
> - percentage of FET resulting in live births: 22%
> 
> RMA NJ:
> - percentage of cycles resulting in pregnancies: 68.3%
> - percentage of cycles resulting in live births: 60.9%
> - percentage of twins: 38.3%
> - percentage of trips or more: 0.3%
> - percentage of FET resulting in live births: 62.6%

The # that concerns me most is the FET rate. I don't know how that could vary that much. I would ask about that. Sounds like nj has ny beat there. Also, i wonder what % of embies get frozen. Some places will only freeze perfect blasts and discard the rests & perfect blasts are rare.


----------



## DaisyQ

That's a good question Marie. I will look to see if that data is included and will report back. 

Iui is done, 67 million post wash. They didn't tell me motility.

Jchic, did dr Morris mention whether you'd be on a long or short protocol?


----------



## jchic

Hi! Dr. Morris wont really discuss my IVF until my IUI is done with but during my consult, she mentioned that the AF before starting IVF protocol you are on BCP or something else for about 2 weeks, then you start IVF stuff. So about 6 weeks total from start to prego test. I think this is standard for RMA NJ


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. 

I made an appointment today with Dr. Morris, since she is so ahmazing. :haha: I like the idea of seeing a woman doctor, I think I will be less intimidated asking my questions.

The only (BIG) downside for me going to RMA NJ will be the copays. $50 a pop, vs. $10 at my current place. I will need to find out if a copay is required at every visit or just office appointments.

I am also very frustrated with my hubs right now. Yesterday he was OK with me making an appointment at RMA NJ, given their higher success rates. He gave me two (ONLY TWO) dates he would be able to go, April 12 and 18th, with a strong preference for the 18th. I made the appointment on the 18th at 11:30, and now he is telling me that he can't go. He can only go to an early morning appointment because he needs to be in the office that day. !!! I just sent him a strongly worded email that these doctors are not usually available in the early mornings because they are doing monitoring, IUIs and IVF procedures. I was being kind of a brat, but I told him that I'll go alone and he can "call in" from his office, since he is too busy and important to be there in person. There needs to be an eye roll emoticon.


----------



## DaisyQ

And Marie, I looked but they only report the total number of FETs and percentage of which result in life birth.


----------



## Stinas

Hi!!! 
Thank you for all your kind words!!! 
Dh called today, but he needs to see a urologist first. 
He goes on Tuesday, so we will see where we go from there.


----------



## jchic

YAY! So excited you will love Dr. Morris, you can tell her I sent you :) LOL
She is great, and I love that she is a woman and totally understands. 
The copay is for the consult and if you go for blood and u/s. If its just blood, I think its less, depends on the insurance.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks. I just looked it up, and I think it's a $40 copay for the labs. Blah. I will see what my current doctor has to say about IVF success rates and protocols and see what Morris says... and then make a decision. 

I may stay with my current doctor and try one round there. If it doesn't work then I'm shit out of luck (pardon me), and will need to get new insurance ANYWAY, either through a new job, or I will take classes if I have to, and get student health insurance. I think if I take classes in NJ, I will get a decent policy that covers IVF.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you ladies for all of that information :thumbup:

Reading everyones posts I hope that we all stay positive for this cycle and maybe none of us will have to go any further and we all get our 

:bfp:

Well, off to go get some pizza with the family and home to bed early, have to be up @ 6 AM to hit the road for my bw in the morning!!

Have a great night ladies :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry Jersey, I don't mean to be a debbie downer. I just try to focus on what next to keep my mind off of the current cycle. Also, I was so crushed last month when it didn't work out, so I am trying not to hope too much. 

But I have plenty of hope for my other ladies!!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aww Daisy don't apologize you're not a Debbie Downer :hugs:
I know it's so frustrating and heart breaking and that's what we're here for to lend our ears and be each other's cheerleaders and pep talkers :happydance:
I am kind of the pot calling the kettle black, because I'm already saying that I don't want to do another IUI if this doesn't work this cycle, I want IVF.. I
was so upset last month, that my period showed before I even had the chance to go for my beta test...trying to stay positive is easier said than done, but maybe just maybe all our positivity can band together for a great outcome for us all


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah!! :flower: At accupuncture now. Hoping to relieve some of this stress.


----------



## DaisyQ

So second iui was yesterday, with 81 million/mL post wash. I think I o'ed right in between the two iuis, early this time. My acupuncturist said she was going to try to help me O, and I guess it worked! We also dtd yesterday afternoon, and again late night (1am), and once more around 10 am today, so hopefully we've got it covered!! Officially in the 2ww.


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - FX!!! Where do you get your accupuncture done?


----------



## DaisyQ

I go to a place called yinova, in the city. It's most convenient for me to go in the city because of work.


----------



## Helena_

One more week! So nervous, but can't wait to take this step.


----------



## Helena_

Question: at your first appointment, what does the financial lady go over?


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies :)
Hope everyone had a beautiful Easter! How was the wknd?
Afm- all is well! At rma now to get b/w then off to work! Dr morris and I have a consult on the 17th to discuss ivf and perhaps a lap prior but she is still on te fence abt it since my cyst is stable. She just wants to make sure its nothing since I have never beem officially diagnosed with endo. Either way i trust her plan completely. Shes even doing the consult pver the phone since I am not missing work to drive down to summit lol. I do my beta on the 20th

Any updates?


Helena- they chat with you abt ins coverage etc

Helena-


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy those are some great numbers and looks like you definitely have everything covered :winkwink: 
Good luck Jchic hope the consult goes well for you!! :flower:

I had my bloodwork on Saturday morning my progesterone level was a 24 the nurse said I don't need any supplements that if the IUI worked it was a good level to support a pregnancy. So, the 2WW continues, and as always it's taking forever. 
Helena, yes they go over insurance coverage, what is covered and not covered under your plan, we only met with the financial advisor one time that was it. Lots of luck on your first visit!!


----------



## jchic

Jersey! I just got a call that my progesterone was a 23, lol. We are progesterone twins!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey! I just got a call that my progesterone was a 23, lol. We are progesterone twins!

Hope this is our month :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Me too :) How are you feeling?


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Me too :) How are you feeling?

I'm feeling pretty good this time around, my bb's are really sore ( Ovidrel) but the cramping isn't nearly as bad as the last IUI.. every once in a while I'll get a couple of twinges. I'm exhausted but that's just the lack of caffeine :sleep:

How are you feeling? Fingers, toes and everything crossed for this month that we get a :bfp:


----------



## jchic

Me too...sensitive boobs and nips, but thats about it. Also very tired, but that could be from unpacking boxes in the new house AND from waking up so early for those damn monitoring hours! 
When are you going to test? How long does the ovidrel stay in our system, do you know?


----------



## jerseygirl412

I was told that the Ovidrel can stay in your system up to like 12 days that's why they don't want you to test since you may get a false positive. I have to go on the 18th and I totally agree those early monitoring hours take the life right out of you by the time the cycle is over, happy for the break this week 

How's the new house coming along?


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy - Great numbers! Fingers crossed for you

Helena - You are almost there. Like Jchic said they just go over what your insurance covers. I did this over the phone with them and then they sent me a package about it all. 

Jchic and Jersey - Great progesterone numbers mine are always so low which makes me think I have a a problem with that as well.

Hope everyone had a great Easter. We went to brunch this year for the first time, it was very nice not having to do dishes :blush:


----------



## jchic

Hey Blue! How are you? We went to brunch too, so easy, right? Whats new? When do you film? Next week right?

Jersey - ahhh, I didnt know it could stay in our system that long. I definitely want to avoid having a fake BFP if I test. That would be gut wrenching! House is coming along nicely! We are out of boxes, so thats the important part :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Blue !! Happy Easter! Went to the inlaws and didn't have to cook or clean-up after it was perfect!! 

Jchic, That's what I was told, but last month didn't even have a chance to take the Beta test, period came 4 days before I was due to go in...Glad the house is coming along..now you can relax a little


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! I agree I hate doing dishes!

I'm doing good, we are actually taping tomorrow :help: I am freaking out! Also they asked if my DH wanted to come so I said yes, he will just be in the audience, right? They said yes the audience, then when she sent me the script on Friday they have me on stage for a segment and then me and DH on stage for another segment. I thought he was going to kill me! He's calmed down now. Once I told him they aren't going to talk about his poor :spermy: he felt better


----------



## tryinginNJ

Hey everyone, and I just wanted to check in the and say hi. I'm currently waiting for AF to show and then start our first IUI at rma. I do hope I can get pregnant this round and not have to do this!


----------



## jchic

Blue! Oh my Gosh today is taping day! Are you all set? this is so exciting!


----------



## jerseygirl412

:hugs: Good luck today blue

How is everyone else today? Hope everyone is having a great day so far!!

Trying...good luck hope that everything works for you on your first cycle that would be great!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Blue! 

I have some news. I just got back from my appointment at RMA NY to discuss next steps. My doctor is very open to doing whatever his patients want to do. He gave me the option of continuing with clomid and IUI (no thank you), or moving onto injectables or IVF. We discussed the pros/cons to each. Injectables is less expensive and invasive, but less effective. Given my insurance situation (10K max for fertility treatment), we've decided not to use my benefit on treatments that have lower success rates, and go straight to IVF, should this current cycle not take. 

I am still a little torn - as I was strongly considering doing IVF at RMA NJ instead of RMA NY, since their success rates are much higher. That said, I feel like it will be more expensive for me at RMA NJ - my copays will be $50 instead of $10 with my current doctor. AND, I would most likely not be able to start an IVF cycle with a new doctor so quickly.

I think what I will do is try a cycle of IVF with my current doctor, and if it doesn't work out, I will try to get a job in NJ that covers infertility, and then switch to RMA NJ. So I have a plan.

My IVF protocol is a long protocol with BCP and Lupron. I will be starting BCP in about 2 weeks if this cycle is a bust, and egg retrieval will be sometime in late May most likely. 

I am excited and scared. Excited to be doing something that has a much higher success rate (my doctor quoted me 50% after one try, 75% after two tries), but scared it won't work and I won't be able to afford another round. Please GOD let this work.


----------



## jchic

Dukers! I am glad that you are moving to IVF! I am confident that it will work. Are those the success rates for IVF? I am hoping they are so we can all get prego asap! Get me in the delivery room asap, I am getting antsy!

PS - I think I am 4DPO today and I tested today to see if I had the trigger and its all gone.....have an appt with my doctor next Tues the 17th to discuss next steps for IVF. Hope to join you ladies soon in the IVF process :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks, yes, those success rates are for IVF.


----------



## marie44

Miss you guys! I can't go on b&b anymore at work as they decided to track our internet usage so i'm limited to my phone :(

Daisy - glad you're moving to ivf. I was going to skip the iuis too but dh talked me into doing 3 anyway. I think you'll be fine in rma ny. They were great with me. I don't know if rma nj or ny was established 1st but if it was ny, that may explain the discrepancy. The newer places usually have better #'s bc of technology so maybe they would be more similar if they just compared this last year. Who knows?

AFM - insomnia has kicked in which is common in pg & just waiting for my scan thurs to hear 2 hbs hopefully. I also just read i may need to gain over 50 lbs with twins. How crazy is that?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy so happy and excited for you!! :happydance:

Jchic, how are your side effects from the trigger? Did they ease up yet?

Marie can't wait to hear how you make out at the dr's tomorrow!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Marie! Thank you for the vote of confidence! I hope you hear 2 heart beats too - so crazy.

OMG if I gain 50 lbs, I will be morbidly obese (I'm already overweight). Yikes. Scary.

I think RMA NJ has been around quite a while, not sure how long, but they are not brand new. I think the two facilities have different protocols they use. At RMA NY, they seem to be a fan of doing down regulation with lupron and BCP first. At RMA NJ, they seem not to do that as much and jump with with Estrace and stims. But I'm sure everyone is different, and they must tailor protocols somewhat (I would hope) according to the individual. Another difference is the use of ICSI. They are using it MUCH more often at RMA NJ, which might also explain their higher success rates. What this may mean, is that they are pushing ICSI on even people who may not need it, but even if you get it and didn't need it, you'll still wind up with a lot of fertilized eggs. 

Also at RMA NY, they do both 3 day and 5 day transfers, depending on how the embryos are looking - if there are many embies that still look good at day 3, they will wait until day 5 to pick the best looking ones - hopefully blasts. If the number of embryos is more limited, they do a day 3 transfer. My friend had 9 embryos for example, and they waited to do a day 5 transfer. 

RMA NJ, in contrast, is ONLY doing 6 day transfers (or so I hear - Jchic, so interested to find out what you hear at your appointment next week). They seem to think that if an embryo won't make it to blast in the medium, it won't make it to blast in the uterine environment. This may explain their higher success rates. If they are only doing transfers for women with blasts, the success rate is going to be pretty high. But what if you are a woman whose embryos don't make it to blasts? Not sure what happens in that scenario. In any case, RMA NJ has much higher success rates for both IVF and FET, which does make me nervous to stay with RMA NY, but at this point I have to stay confident in my doctor, who seems to have a high success rate himself, at least anecdotally. 

If my insurance situation (and travel schedule) were different, I'd probably do one more IUI (total of 3) with the last one on injectables, but considering my current situation, I am OK with moving to IVF after only 2 tries at IUI. My doctor seems to feel that IUI works best for people who have either an ovulatory problem or a mild sperm problem. In our case, I ovulate on my own, and hubs sperm is OK, so after 2 cycles with 2 eggs and good sperm, if it doesn't work, my doctor doesn't think it's worth pursuing additional tries at this point in time.


----------



## DaisyQ

I've also just looked at the SART stats over the past few years. 

RMA NJ's stats have steadily gone up. In 2007, the success rate (live births) was 49.5% in 2007 and now it's 60.9%. The frequency of using ICSI has also gone up during that time period, from 67% in 2007, to 85% in 2010.... interesting correlation...


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Blue - how did the taping go? 
Marie - how are you feeling? 2 hbs is definitely what you will hear, I am sure of it! 50lbs is alot, but you will be fine, its for a good cause, LOL. My aunt had twins and gained 60, and lost 75 after that by working out on the treadmill and eating healthy after the twins, so I am certain you will be fine!
Daisy - yes, RMA only does 6 day transfers, Dr. Morris told me this when I first met her. 

Jersey - how are you feeling? I am fine, tired and my nips are sore, but thats about it. I am hoping this worked. The trigger is out of my system and today I am 5DPO.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Marie I gained 50 lbs with my son 17 years ago....he was a large baby 8lbs 8 oz lots of fluid, you will be fine doubly blessed

Jchic doing well my bb's are still hurting getting a little crampy as well so I'm sure AF will be here by the weekend just like the last IUI I will be more than shocked if it's not!!


----------



## jchic

Jersey! I know, I am crampy off and on too. I am hoping and praying so hard that this is it for us! I was telling Daisy yesterday that I am starting to get ANXIOUS and discouraged. Holding onto every strand of hope for every single one of us :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

Me too I hope and pray that this is it for all of us and we all have our BFPS!! 
I'm just getting a little discouraged because it truly feels like my period is coming :( 

I think I'm going to be going the same route as Daisy....I was thinking about emailing my nurse because she always gets back to me and see if this cycle doesn't work are they planning a # 3 or can I go to IVF??


----------



## jchic

I think you should definitely contact the nurse. I am on number #3 now and we will be moving to IVF too.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I think I should too, at least just to see if I'm on the same page as the RE. I'm going to get in touch with the nurse email her, I will keep you posted on what she says.


----------



## DaisyQ

My doc's of the opinion that if it's going to work, it will work on the first three (but usually first two) tries. Let us know what your doc suggests.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I will definitely let you all know what they tell me....
I just have this feeling that the :witch: is right around the corner and it's starting to depress me :cry:


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey ladies:flower: Hope you are all well today. 

Daisy - I'm glad to hear you will be moving on if this cycle doesn't work. When I had my IVF consult they did tell me that they only do 6 day transfers at RMA NJ. Like you said they feel that if it doesn't make it to blast before transfered that it won't make it after transfer, or at least that maybe the chances aren't as great b\c obviously some women transfer before that stage and have success.

Thanks for all the well wishes with the tapping. So I had my taping yesterday on The Revolution. It was really great. I was super nervous but once I meet everyone and they were so nice I felt much better. I have to say Dr. Jen was really nice and she is really passionate about getting infertility awareness out there (we spoke off camera about it a lot) Tim Gunn is the nicest person I ever meet. We spoke after the tapping and he wished us so much luck and had so many nice things to say. Some of it was a little scripted and they made me pretend I didn't know about certian stuff that I already knew about. My DH lied and said his sperm were ok, b\c he was embarrassed, but that's ok :winkwink: So it is going to air the week of the 22nd which is national infertility week. I don't know the exact date yet but will let you all know when I find out. It was fun getting hair and makeup done and all. We also saw Ty Pennington and he was super nice too. For some reason I expected everyone to be snobby.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Sounds like a great experience! I'll have to DVR it.

Jersey, why do you think AF is coming? Cramps? Aren't you only 6 or 7 DPO? How early did it come last cycle? Are you on progesterone?


----------



## jchic

Blue! That is soooo awesome, I am SO taping it! WOOHOO! 

What is a blastocyst....explain why RMA will get me prego with a 6 day transfer :) 

xxoo


----------



## DaisyQ

a blastocyst is a stage in embryonic development - it has effectively "hatched" and is ready to implant. This is why a blastocyst embryo transfer is considered better or more effective, because they are more developed and more likely to implant. 

That said, our friend Marie had a 3 day transfer (not blastocyst) and she got twins!


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Blue! That is soooo awesome, I am SO taping it! WOOHOO!
> 
> What is a blastocyst....explain why RMA will get me prego with a 6 day transfer :)
> 
> xxoo

A blastocyst is an embryo which has been left to develop until day 5 or 6 and presents a complex cellular structure formed by approximately 200 cells. The blastocyst phase is the development stage prior to implantation of the embryo in the mothers uterus. 

Transferring a blastocyst on day 5+ has the following advantages:

It makes a better selection of embryos possible. Embryos which reach this stage offer a better implantation capacity due to the fact that they have overcome possible development hurdles which are frequently produced in the early stages. It is for that reason that we limit transfers to 1 blastocyst (or maximum 2), reducing the risk of multiple births. 
It allows a more physiological synchronisation between the embryonic phase and the responsiveness of the endometrium


----------



## jchic

thanks ladies :) Now I am blastocyst notified!


----------



## BlueStorm

Soo I've been looking around on the RESOLVE website and came across this conference. It looks really awesome and I would love to go. Just throwing it out there if anyone would be interested in going since it's in the tri state area. It would be great if we could get a small group together and go!

Here is the link for the information https://afamilyofmyown.com/tri-state-conference-2/


----------



## jerseygirl412

Blue sounds like that was an exciting time for the taping! I will definitely be watching 

Daisy I feel very crampy now usually how I feel when AF is coming... I know that is a pregnancy symptom but I don't think it is for me..... last cycle my AF came 11 days after IUI. I'm not on the progesterone supplement my level was 24 last Saturday RE's office told me the level was high enough to support a pregnancy if the IUI worked...do you think I should be on the supplement? 
If it comes down to IVF I'm almost postive they said we go to the Morristown office.


----------



## DaisyQ

Looks great! I am leaving for vacation that day though.


----------



## DaisyQ

So you normally get cramps several days ahead of AF? 

Not a doc, but my personal opinion is that a 11 day LP is on the short side. Progesterone is hard to assess because it's released in pulses throughout the day, so it could be ok at one point, and too low if tested at another point. Also, progesterone could be ok at 7 dpo, but drop off precipitously later in the LP, bringing on AF. If it were me, I would ask for progesterone for your next iui, especially if you get AF early again. Hoping this is implantation cramping though...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Yes, I normally get cramps and sore bb's before my AF. If my period comes early again I'm definitely going to ask for the supplement. Never thought to ask about the levels that could change since morning monitoring is early in the AM. I'm hoping that I'm wrong as far as the cramps go...it really stinks when you're so over aware of any little pain or twinge during this 2ww...But thanks so much Daisy for the advice truly appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Of course!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Read this hon. Sounds like progesterone support during gonadotropin meds is considered prudent. 

https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...Bulletins/Progesterone_supplementation(1).pdf


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy...THANK YOU!!! If AF comes I'm bringing this up that I think I should have the supplement!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree!! Look at it this way - it certainly can't hurt (anything other than the sex life).


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Does anyone have any Urologist recommendations in N. NJ? I am in Bergen County. 
This guy we have now is rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't, but I would ask RMA to recommend someone. RMA NY has one on staff.


----------



## jchic

Hey Jersey! I get cramps several days before my period as well, I wouldnt stress too much about that unless they are severe. As far as the progesterone goes, 24 is a good number for a few days past IUI, no? Mine was 23 and my nurse said it was very good for 3 days after IUI. Not sure about the supplements, I have never been on them, but my RE at Morristown looked at my charts (I have a 13 day LP, but I USED to have an 11 day LP) and she said that it was fine. Did they bring up the supplements to you at all? I mean, I am sure it cant hurt? But dont get worried over nothing just yet :) Your cramps this cycle just might be your BFP! You never know! How many DPIUI are you? I am 6 today.

Blue - that sounds interesting! How are you post taping, lol

Daisy - I am SO jealous that you will be tan and all relaxing with margaritas while I am stuck at work, BOOOOOO! Take me with you!


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Agree!! Look at it this way - it certainly can't hurt (anything other than the sex life).

Guessing that's a side effect no sex drive??


----------



## DaisyQ

Well I have no sex drive anymore, regardless, probably from all the babymaking :sex:

Now it just sort of feels like a chore, you know? Hoping that will change now that we are doing IVF, we can start having sex for fun again.

But what I meant was that with the stuff oozing out all the time, it's just unsexy, and makes me feel gross. And the last thing I want is something ELSE inside my vagina! Plus, it burns (for me) - to have sex while on the suppositories, and for a few days after stopping.


----------



## jchic

HAHAHAHA, Daisy, you saying "the least thing I want is something ELSE inside of me" makes me laugh!
Sex IS a chore. I have ZERO sex drive and I am not on progesterone. I am certain its from having sex from August literally straight through hoping to make a baby! Well, now I am exhausted all the time and have no desire to want to have sex. Poor Mike, LOL. I really hope that changes soon


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm in the same boat. Totally.


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Hey Jersey! I get cramps several days before my period as well, I wouldnt stress too much about that unless they are severe. As far as the progesterone goes, 24 is a good number for a few days past IUI, no? Mine was 23 and my nurse said it was very good for 3 days after IUI. Not sure about the supplements, I have never been on them, but my RE at Morristown looked at my charts (I have a 13 day LP, but I USED to have an 11 day LP) and she said that it was fine. Did they bring up the supplements to you at all? I mean, I am sure it cant hurt? But dont get worried over nothing just yet :) Your cramps this cycle just might be your BFP! You never know! How many DPIUI are you? I am 6 today.
> 
> Blue - that sounds interesting! How are you post taping, lol
> 
> Daisy - I am SO jealous that you will be tan and all relaxing with margaritas while I am stuck at work, BOOOOOO! Take me with you!

Jchic....That's what the RE's office told me about the number as well that it was a good number that they want to see anything higher than a 7 after IUI They said I didn't need the supplement....today I am 9 days past the first IUI cramping is coming and going..I'm trying to talk myself out of getting a test. I want to hold off and see if my AF comes by Saturday like it did last month....just trying to not think about it easier said than done though


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ladies I'm in the same boat also....no sex drive...and suffering from exhaustion...I think though that my body has finally adjusted to almost no caffeine....The past 2 nights I stayed up to almost 11 PM....lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Try not to test early... at least for me, it's been like double heartbreak. Heartbreak to see the first BFN, then heartbreak all over again to see the final one. Hopefully, you'll get a bfp, but the chances of that are higher the longer you wait to test.

Speaking of caffeine. I've been abstaining from coffee 100% for MONTHS, and only 2-3 drinks per cycle. Do you think when I am on vacation, and on BCP, I could have one small coffee a day, and a glass of wine with dinner??? Or should I skip it? I'll be ~ 6 weeks away from ER.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I think you should have a glass of wine!! It will relax you! RE herself told me to have 1/2 caff in the morning, and that's what I've been doing...just one cup and no other caffeine at all...that was very hard...I drank coffee all through the day and was addicted to Coca Cola...I think you should be alright with a cup every now and then on vacation!! But no matter what you decide to do...just go relax and enjoy yourself!!

I'm going to hold off testing...I'd be heartbroken with a false positive...


----------



## DaisyQ

I think not testing is a good plan Jers. If you do end up getting a BFN on your test date, at least your next cycle will be just around the corner and you can focus on that. GEtting a BFN early is so difficult, not only because it's just heartbreaking on it's own, but it's so hard to keep the faith until the official test date. It's such a depressing time. Much better to test on the test date, process it, and turn the attention to next cycle.

I think I will order cappuccinos or something with a lot of milk, just one a day. And a little wine... I will ask my RE though...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thanks Daisy....I'm just really going to try to hold off until the Beta testing on the 18th. I sent an email this morning to my nurse to see what my next step is that they have planned but also said that if this IUI doesn't work I'd rather go on to IVF!!

Definitely check with your RE...but I think a glass or two or of wine will be ok...afterall it's good for the heart :) Just enjoy yourself and have a good time!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jers! :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

I really doubt that the coffee or wine would hurt anything 6 weeks away. Go and enjoy yourself, but it's a good idea to check with your re just incase. You are so good I have not cut out coffee or wine yet, but I am not a huge coffee drinker I only have about a half cup a day. I think once I start by BCP I will cut everything out again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Blue! When do you start BCP? 

You are waiting for AF? Are your cycles irregular or do you have an idea of when she'll show?


----------



## jchic

I agree, DONT test until Saturday or Sunday. I know what you mean how hard it is not to, but Dukes is right, the longer you wait, the better chance of it being positive since HCG needs time to build up in your system.

Daisy - You better drink and have FUN while you are away!!!! Relaxation is the key! You are going to have a turks and caicos baby, you watch!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ha! Not likely since I'll be on bcp!!


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Blue! When do you start BCP?
> 
> You are waiting for AF? Are your cycles irregular or do you have an idea of when she'll show?

Waiting for AF to show in about 2 weeks. I think I O'd yesterday or maybe today. My cycles are usually pretty regular so I hope I am right. Then I will go in for CD1 bloodwork before I can start the pill. I heard today at work all this talk about them changing the insurance and it's making me freak out. I requested a meeting with my boss to find out what truth there is to it b\c I need to know. She knows what is going on already so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DaisyQ

If they do change the insurance, won't your current policy go through the end of the year, or at least through the Fall? In my experience, when they change the insurance, the enrollment is usually in the Fall..?

Also, in NJ, there is a state mandate for infertility coverage, so hopefully you'll be OK?


----------



## jchic

Blue, If they are changing insurance, they would need to change and roll over during whatever enrollment period is for that insurance (they are all different, there are so many). You will be given at least 30 days notice if they do switch. Find out what plan they are on

Daisy -state mandatory is only for groups over 50 and is it elective only if you are not renewing and are changing plans completely. I run HR for a technology engineering company (over 50 employees) and I elected a plan with the state mandate (for personal benefits of course, haha), but employers dont have to, so for example - if you have united health care and you renew with them and they dont have fertility benefits, then state mandate doesnt apply on renewals (for any size company) or for smaller companies. Its really tricky - but most companies do have it if they are of that size - its so confusing and a pain in the ass, LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG, I'm confused already! You can explain it to me over pre IVF margaritas on cinquo de mayo! I think I spelled that wrong... I took French...


----------



## BlueStorm

Turns out the coverage is staying the same but the reason for my concern was that I am not currently enrolled in that insurance, I am on my DH's who does not offer infertility coverage b\c they have privatized insurance (one of those confussing ones) So our open enrollement for insurance at my job is 5/1/12 so they could change what ever they want since it's open enrollment. It just happens our renews at a weird time of year. Most are the first of the year not sure why ours is in May.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Insurances are a nightmare!! I lucked out when my company was purchased by a company in NJ...Aetna...They have an infertility hot line that you have to register with they ask a bunch of questions to you to see if you're "qualified" for their infertility treatments...

Just an update I heard back from my nurse at the RE's office...she told me that my dr is willing to do up to 3 but if I feel that I want to move on to IVF that is fine...she told me to hang in there..
I'm holding out on testing...waiting until either AF comes or Beta which ever happens first


----------



## marie44

It's officially twins! I heard 2 heartbeats & saw 2 fetal poles! One is slightly smaller than the other but he says its 2 days behind, probably implanted later. I get to cut my pio injections in half but i still have to jab myself everyday so who cares how many mg? The nurse says shes made me the poster child of people afraid of needles who have overcome their fear to have a baby. She said she uses me as an example to new scared ivfers. I have come a long way.
We need some more bfps here! Who's next?


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie! That is amazing news! Congratulations x 2! 

As for who's next, well it's Jersey, then Jchic, then me (since we are all going to get knocked up with this IUI!)... I can't remember where everyone else is in their treatment cycle!

I'm up in the middle of the night with heart burn. Happened last night too. I'm not reading into it - progesterone, and I ate a big dinner both nights.

Had acupuncture tonight - the feeling after is so good. I was commending my acupuncturist for making me O early, right in between the two IUIs, and she said, "well, now I'm going to make you pregnant." I love it. If only!!!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> OMG, I'm confused already! You can explain it to me over pre IVF margaritas on cinquo de mayo! I think I spelled that wrong... I took French...

HAHA! Yes maam!


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> Turns out the coverage is staying the same but the reason for my concern was that I am not currently enrolled in that insurance, I am on my DH's who does not offer infertility coverage b\c they have privatized insurance (one of those confussing ones) So our open enrollement for insurance at my job is 5/1/12 so they could change what ever they want since it's open enrollment. It just happens our renews at a weird time of year. Most are the first of the year not sure why ours is in May.

YAY! Switch ASAP!


----------



## jchic

marie44 said:


> It's officially twins! I heard 2 heartbeats & saw 2 fetal poles! One is slightly smaller than the other but he says its 2 days behind, probably implanted later. I get to cut my pio injections in half but i still have to jab myself everyday so who cares how many mg? The nurse says shes made me the poster child of people afraid of needles who have overcome their fear to have a baby. She said she uses me as an example to new scared ivfers. I have come a long way.
> We need some more bfps here! Who's next?

Marie!!! This news made my day and is brought tears to my eyes! I am so happy for you. I know the journey was a long one but you are HERE! Two blessings, wowowow....talk about alot to thank the Big Man upstairs for. This is amazing news!

Now - Blue, Jersey, Dukey and the rest of the ladies on this thread need to follow your example!!! Lets get knocked up! haha


----------



## jerseygirl412

YAY MARIE!!!! SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance: The rest of us girls are God willing following in your foot steps!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining? I just made my appointment at the RMA clinic in Manhattan and I'm looking forward to getting started there. I've heard GREAT things about that place and can't wait to get my bfp! 

Jerseygirl - I have aetna and I loooove it also. So many GREAT benefits! 

Marie - congrats on the twins! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Helena_

Can't wait to be able to really join you girls

Congrats on the bfps!


----------



## Helena_

I think I'll be seeing dr. kim. Does anyone else see him? How do you find him?


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Ash!

Helena, JenniferAnn (not on this thread) saw Dr. Kim and loved him. She had success with IVF #1. I'm on a RMA thread on a different site, and everyone loves Morris and Kim (also a few others). Dr. Kim has one of the highest IVF transfer success rates, or so I hear. The ladies on the other thread call him the uterus whisperer.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Welcome Ash and Helena!!

I am officially out on this 2nd IUI :witch: came again...just like the last IUI I didn't even get a chance to go in for the Beta test

Keeping my fingers toes and everything crossed for you both Daisy and Jchic

Waiting for the RE's office to call back had to call and report day 1 and I definitely want to start on the IVF process

So now, I'm going to poor myself 1 big glass of Coca Cola since I've missed it so much over the past few weeks...I know the caffeine is no good but just having one....I should have a big ole glass of wine


----------



## jerseygirl412

***pour*** not poor sorry I on the phone while typing


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, Jersey. I am so sorry. That really stinks! How many DPIUI are you??? It just seems so early for AF to be arriving. 

With IVF you will be on progesterone no matter what. At RMA NY it's PIO (boo).


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jersey girl - sorry AF got you! I feel the same way although AF hasn't come yet! It was my 2nd IUI and I'm 11dpiui today and took a test this morning and bfn so I'm pretty sure I'm out. It sucks!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you ladies :flower:
I had my first IUI on 4-3 so that would make me 11 days past 1st IUI same thing happened last time on the same day I got my period...so pretty much it seems like I'm getting that :witch: every 3 weeks 

I'm looking forward to starting the IVF process and hoping that I'm part of the success rates for it!! Now just waiting to hear back to see if I'm still going in for bloodwork and u/s on Monday which would be cd3 since I have no idea what's in store or how they start the IVF process...just happy about the progesterone...at least for now I can say that lol

Good luck Ash you never know you still might get your BFP!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, I'd assume you'll go in on day 3. They will have to decide what kind of protocol to put you on. :flower:


----------



## jerseygirl412

I'm excited to start the process :)


----------



## Helena_

so sorry af got you :(, but congrats on getting ready to take the next step to becoming a mommy!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you Helena I'm very excited to be starting on the path of IVF but actually I'm a Mommy already...my son is 17....had no problem getting pregnant at 21...and here I am 38 and nothing... :(


----------



## Helena_

well, congrats on the next stop to becoming a mommy again (and to making your son a big brother)!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I called the FS this morning because I didn't want to miss a cycle so I was going to see if I could get an earlier appointment maybe with a different doctor and turns out they had a cancellation this morning with Dr. Copperman (the doctor I wanted to see) for 11AM tomorrow morning, so I got the appointment!! Yay! 

On a sad note, I took another test this morning 12dpiui and it's negative so .... so much for that IUI!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash - getting that earlier appt was meant to be I think. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I just told my OH like ... if I didn't have the urge to call this morning I never would have even found out that he had this cancellation, it was definitely meant to be! I'll keep you posted on how it goes!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Ash...definitely seems like it was meant to be!!
I have my IVF consultation with the dr on 4-30 the nurse called this morning she was able to squeeze me in on that day so my ovaries are taking a break this cycle, which I think it is much needed because I had wicked cramps last night that kept me up until almost 4 am...tylenol didn't touch them so I broke out the advil...
How are you feeling Daisy and Jchic? Saying my prayers for your BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jerseygirl - sorry to hear that you had really bad cramps last night! I hope you finally got some relief and some sleep. Thanks for the luck with my appointment tomorrow, I'm sure everything will go fine, I'm not nervous, just mostly excited that I won't miss a cycle! Best of luck to you on your IVF journey!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you Ash...managed a few hours of sleep but I'm sure I'll be sneaking in a nap today!! 
Please let us know how you make out tomorrow with your appointment.. :)


----------



## Helena_

That's great, Ash!
Sorry to hear anout the cramps, jers :(

I can't believe my appointment is tomorrow. I'm unbelievably nervous. I just wanna get this over with!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Helena - where is your appointment at? And which doctor are you seeing? 

So, I read some things about copperman online and I should not have done that!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome ash! :hi:

Helena - Good luck tomorrow I can't believe it's here, that went fast!

Marie - A huge double congrats to you. OMG!!!


----------



## Helena_

Ash- what was wrong with looking him up? I'm going to the West Orange office to
see (I think) Dr.Kim.

Blue- thanks!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I found some comments that said he was dry and condescending .... I know I can't really believe it as people have different opinions but it's still annoying and I shouldn't have done that. OH yelled at me and said WHY ARE YOU GOOGLING STUFF?! I can't help it! 

Well good luck at your appointment! Let us know how it goes! I'll be on here tomorrow with the results of my meeting!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, I don't LOVE him personally, you know, but I think he is still very good at what he does. In my opinion, he is a little dry, and can be condescending, but he has still knocked up a bunch of my friends. The friend who referred me loved him and thinks he's the nicest guy, so everyone has their own opinion. 

RMA is a huge practice with a high patient volume - mainly you'll find that you are "processed" there - the doctors don't take a lot of time to answer questions and such, so you'll have to be assertive to get the information that you want. That said, all the doctors have been nice, if a little rushed. During US monitoring and the IUIs there are seriously "in and out" and have a nice day. :haha:

But RMA does have very good success rates, so feel good about that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - I'm okay with the being aggressive part to get my questions answered and I'm also okay with that not being a very personal experience as I'm also there to get knocked up, not to make lifelong doctor friends but now I'm just nervous. I had to be aggressive at my other clinic so I don't really think that will be any different for me. Also, at my other clinic the IUI and monitoring was the same ... like in, no questions really unless I pushed for it and that's all. 

Oh well, we'll have to see what happens! I mean if I don't like copperman I can always see a different doctor at that practice!


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How was everyones weekend? I must admit, I am REALLY discouraged today. I sat there this AM and cried the whole way to work. I didnt exactly have the best wknd anyway (backed my FUCKING NEW CAR into the side of the garage and smacked the side view mirror off! Its getting fixed Tuesday, but thats what I get for rushing for being late for a pedicure, WTF) and I started having really bad cramps yesterday (which is 9DPIUI) and just fucking lost it. I mean, truly LOST it. Cried and cried and was the biggest, most evil bitch to DH known to man. We have a conference call on Tuesday (tomorrow) with Dr. Morris to discuss next steps and I am pretty sure she is going to do a lap prior to IVF, which I couldnt agree more with because this endo pain prior and during my period has gotten progressively worse. Since I was never officially diagnosed with endo, I know she told me during monitoring last time I saw her that although surgery is usually something she doesnt like to jump to, she is leaning towards it so she can properly diagnose whats it, etc. I think it has to be done prior to CD 12 so it doesnt interfere with ovulation, etc and that the recovery time is really quick. I think (I will update tomorrow when I know for sure after I talk to her at 1:30pm) that she will do the lap in about a week (around CD 5-7), then start me on BCP or BCP alternative for 2 weeks at the end of the cycle to prepare for IVF. 
I know this is the longest post ever, but I just feel like its never going to happen. We have been trying since August and I feel like I am being punished. WTF!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Jchic..... I'm sorry you are feeling so down in the dumps. :-(. 

I know how you feel, as do most of us here in a ART board... This process just seems to be taking forever, I couldn't agree more. We a in the same boat (except for the pending lap), and misery loves company. I'm here for you. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

And just know that you will eventually have a baby! I've been spending a lot if time on IVF boards and some women have a looong journey (multiple IVF attempts, multie REs, traveling to CO for treatment), but the do eventually get there. I read this woman's blog, and I think it was on a FET after 4 IVF attempts, and her last attempt before filing adoption paperwork, and it finally worked. Knocked up with twins. 

I think it helps to gave a plan. If my IVF at RMA NY doesn't work, I'm going to try at RMA NJ, and if I have to try a third time, I am considering going to CCRM in Colorado. !!! They are the best in the country. And my best friend lives in Denver.


----------



## jchic

thanks Dukey - its just so hard sometimes...I keep thinking the lap is going to destroy my insides! My Mom has had 2 of them (she had severe endo) and she got prego 4 times (1 miscarriage, and 3 healthy children WITHOUT any assistance) so I keep holding onto that. I just am having such a hard time. I feel like a failure today, ya know?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Jchic believe me sweetie I know you you feel....my body doesn't even allow me to get to the beta test...This period has to be one of the worst ones ever in my life...but I'm keeping my head up because I'm excited to start the IVF process!! YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Jersey....its just a hard one to take in because I will be doing the lap prior to starting IVF. I know the recovery time isnt bad with it, but still....UGH! When did you get AF? I am sorry honey! You WILL be a mom. We all will, right?

Blue - can you fill me in on your lap?


----------



## Helena_

I'm so sorry jchic :(


----------



## jerseygirl412

Jchic...got the :witch: Saturday morning...kind of knew it that I was getting it last week..I have a son who's 17 so I know how I felt when I was pregnant with him and the difference of my period...I didn't get period symptoms at all when I was pregnant with him, I know they say every pregnancy is different but I can just tell when it's my period..Go figure got pregnant without trying when I was 21 and now 38 NOTHING.....So on to IVF process...have my appointment to see the dr on the 30th of this month...taking this cycle to give my ovaries a break since I thought they were going to explode Saturday night....

you will have your baby and be a terrific Mama!! keep the faith :flower: It will happen for all of us!!


----------



## jchic

Ugh, its the worst feeling....I know she is coming - I freaking feel her, the WORST! RMA better get us all prego or we are going to be an angry, overstimulated mob! ha!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, don't take all of this on yourself hon. Your difficulty TTC might be somewhat related to the endo (which the lap should help a ton) and IVF fixes that - and it might also be related to Mike's morph right? So IVF + ICSI = Jchic Pregopants. It will happen. Someone else's RE said the reason some women don't get pregnant isn't usually because they CAN'T - it's because they stop trying... So hang in there. Time is on your side at least.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I'm hoping and praying RMA is the answer to all our prayers...


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - Sorry you are feeling so down today. I know it totally sucks and even though you didn't have your hopes up for this IUI you still get excited deep down inside. Don't worry this is going to work and just try to start to get mentally prepared for IVF now. I know it stinks adding another step by having the lap done. It is nothing to be worried about. They are just going to clean you all up and you will feel much better. Recovery is so simple and I was back to normal in a few days and did IUI the next cycle. I think Dr. Bohrer does all the laps or at least he did mine. He is my RE and I love him. You will have a pre op blood work and appt with the surgeon and they will explain the whole thing. It is super fast i think mine took 30-45 mins and then recovery for an hour and then resting for another hour, pee and then go home and have DH spoil you. They will give you a bunch of pic of your insides and show you the before and after (gross)!


----------



## jchic

Blue - they do it earlier in your cycle, right? I am thinking they will do it in a week or two, and then we can start IVF. So you were good to go? I feel better knowing a good doctor will be doing it, probably yours if he does all the laps! Where do they do it? In Morristown? How soon after they told you you needed the lap did they do it? Just trying to get a timeline down....


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I decided that it's wayyy to hot to go to CP today! Had my appointment with Dr. Copperman and I love him actually. I don't know what everyone who had bad things to say about him was thinking but I think he's GREAT! He was very nice to my OH and I, answered any questions I asked him. He did a ultrasound to see how everything looked today and he said everything looks GREAT and that he doesn't know why I haven't gotten pregnant but that he will do everything he can to get me pregnant. The plan is one more round of IUI with 100mg clomid days 3-7 then IUI 24 hours after trigger shot which is a change from my other two because we did IUI 36 hours post trigger before. So this should be interesting. If that doesn't work, then we'll be doing injectables the next cycle and then if that doesn't work ... I think that puts us at July then we'll be doing IVF. Copperman said if I'm not pregnant by July then IVF is it and he didn't push for it but he said that would be his recommendation so I feel good about that. That is kinda of what I wanted to do anyways. I feel like the one more round of clomid is a waste but because he's changing the insem time to 24 hours instead of 36 then I feel like it's worth a try since it's different than the last two. 

Overall I'm happy and if it comes to IVF it is what it is. I kind of knew I would have issues getting pregnant anyways. OH and I went to lunch outside on the way home which was beautiful! and now I'm home, relaxing. I think I'm going to knit for a while!


----------



## jchic

Ash, The injectables will definitely give you more eggs - I am sure you will be prego soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had 3 follicles on 100mg clomid last cycle so we'll see how I do this time. I don't mind the possibility of multiples I mean of course I don't really want triplets or more because I don't know how my body would handle it but we'll deal with that when it becomes a problem.


----------



## jchic

Injectables are great - you will have a really nice response :) FX for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, I am SO glad you had a good appointment and have a treatment plan you are happy with. I'm also glad you liked Copperman. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah, I was nervous but he was GREAT! Him and my OH connected immediately because they're both nerds so that was kinda nice. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

My DH didn't like Copperman at our first visit, so maybe that's why there is a disconnect with us. He liked him better after the second meeting. DH thinks he comes off a little arrogant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

OH and I can see how people would think he was arrogant or condescending but I didn't take it that way. The thing I like the most is that he seems to be on the same page as me with my treatment. Like everything he wanted to do is pretty much exactly what I wanted to do and he answered questions but didn't make me feel dumb so it worked out, thank god!


----------



## DaisyQ

He's very good at letting his patients direct their own treatment that's for sure. He also gave us all our options, weighed in with his own opinion, and left it up to us.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I mean I didn't even tell him my ideal plan, I let him tell me what he thought first and he asked if that was okay with me and I would have liked to move onto injectables already but I figured one more clomid round won't hurt so ...


----------



## Helena_

I posted the same thing in my journal, but thought I'd update here.

I LOVED Dr. Kim! The whole experience was much more pleasant than I thought it would be. I was out of there within an hour, so that was nice. My nurse will call me tomorrow to go over the plan of action, but I'll be doing injectables and an insemination (so IUI?). My ultrasound showed 20 cysts on the right side and 15 on the left and my lining was (I think he said) 8, or at least something to do with an 8. My transvag HURT as soon as he shifted it to the side to check out the ovaries. I felt like I was going to throw up. I should have a better idea of the time frame tomorrow. I'm SO happy and relieved. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders.


----------



## Helena_

does anyone know the cost of iui at rma? My insurance will pay 80%, so I wanna get an idea of what I'll be paying out of pocket


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay, HelenaLynn, so glad you liked Dr. Kim - I hear wonderful things about him. 

I'm not sure - call RMA and ask to speak to a financial person, and they can tell you in 2 seconds flat what the charge is. The CHARGE though, is not necessarily what your insurance pays - there is a negotiated rate, and you'll have to pay 20% of that. For example, for straight IVF (not including monitoring, ICSI, anesthesia), RMA NY charges 10k, but insurance pays 6k. So in that scenario, you would expect to pay 20% of 6k or $1200. If you give them your insurance info, they should be able to tell you in more detail what to expect to pay.


----------



## Helena_

I found the info in some papers they gave me. IUI is $3,085. So insurance would pay 80% of that? I'm a bit confused about the negotiated rate.


----------



## DaisyQ

You have to find out, either through RMA or the insurance company, how much the insurance company will pay - that's the negotiated rate. And you'll pay 20% of that amount. I know it's a super confusing fucked up system we have here!


----------



## DaisyQ

And the negotiated rate is always less than what the is being charged. If you look at old insurance claims statements, you'll see how it works. You'll see what was charged, and how much insurance paid (which is 80% of the negotiated rate).


----------



## Helena_

I have a feeling that this is going to give me a BIG headache. Hopefully I'll get more answers when the financial coordinator calls me on Wednesday. Does anyone else have Maria?


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't worry, you'll get all the answers you need. Unfortunately in our health care system, prices are never transparent. But you'll get all the info you need.


----------



## Helena_

thanks for all the help, Daisy :)


----------



## DaisyQ

No problem! :flower: I found all of this very confusing too, but I'm learning a lot...


----------



## Helena_

someone needs to write a book on all of this! haha fertility treatment coverage for dummies


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Helena - so glad you liked Dr. Kim! Great news lady! Are they going to remove any of the cysts or no prior to your IUI cycles? Also, call the finance dept at RMA, they are really helpful!

How is everyone else? I have my appt with Dr. Morris via phone today at 1:30pm and CANNOT wait to find out what we are going to do. I am going to request a lap ASAP (she wont have a problem with this I am sure) and then onto IVF! I will update this afternoon!


----------



## tryinginNJ

I'm going into West Orange (Dr. Kim) for my day 3 blood work and ultrasound. Ready to start the medicated IUI this month. A little scared and very hopeful!


----------



## jchic

Trying - good luck!


----------



## Helena_

Jchic- there wasn't any mention of that, but I wanted to ask the nurse about it, thanks for reminding me!.good luck on the phone appointment!

Tryin- good luck!


----------



## jchic

just got AF


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: :-(. Onto IVF my love. It will work!!


----------



## Helena_

I'm sorry :( Your ticker says 8dpo, is that right?


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Blue - they do it earlier in your cycle, right? I am thinking they will do it in a week or two, and then we can start IVF. So you were good to go? I feel better knowing a good doctor will be doing it, probably yours if he does all the laps! Where do they do it? In Morristown? How soon after they told you you needed the lap did they do it? Just trying to get a timeline down....

They were going to put me on bcps to surpress my cycle but the timing worked out ok. It just depends on when you schedule in coordination with your cycle. I think it was about a month after they found the cyst that I had the lap. I had mine done at CARES Ambulatory Surgery Center in East Brunswick, Not sure if they do all there or not. It's right next to St Peters hospital, I think it's East Brunswick. I'm sure you will find out more today and then Jessica will call you to schedule everything.



ashknowsbest said:


> Well I decided that it's wayyy to hot to go to CP today! Had my appointment with Dr. Copperman and I love him actually. I don't know what everyone who had bad things to say about him was thinking but I think he's GREAT! He was very nice to my OH and I, answered any questions I asked him. He did a ultrasound to see how everything looked today and he said everything looks GREAT and that he doesn't know why I haven't gotten pregnant but that he will do everything he can to get me pregnant. The plan is one more round of IUI with 100mg clomid days 3-7 then IUI 24 hours after trigger shot which is a change from my other two because we did IUI 36 hours post trigger before. So this should be interesting. If that doesn't work, then we'll be doing injectables the next cycle and then if that doesn't work ... I think that puts us at July then we'll be doing IVF. Copperman said if I'm not pregnant by July then IVF is it and he didn't push for it but he said that would be his recommendation so I feel good about that. That is kinda of what I wanted to do anyways. I feel like the one more round of clomid is a waste but because he's changing the insem time to 24 hours instead of 36 then I feel like it's worth a try since it's different than the last two.
> 
> Overall I'm happy and if it comes to IVF it is what it is. I kind of knew I would have issues getting pregnant anyways. OH and I went to lunch outside on the way home which was beautiful! and now I'm home, relaxing. I think I'm going to knit for a while!

So glad you liked your RE and your appointment went well. It sounds like you guys came up with a good plan and you will be prego by summer!



Helena_Lynn said:


> I posted the same thing in my journal, but thought I'd update here.
> 
> I LOVED Dr. Kim! The whole experience was much more pleasant than I thought it would be. I was out of there within an hour, so that was nice. My nurse will call me tomorrow to go over the plan of action, but I'll be doing injectables and an insemination (so IUI?). My ultrasound showed 20 cysts on the right side and 15 on the left and my lining was (I think he said) 8, or at least something to do with an 8. My transvag HURT as soon as he shifted it to the side to check out the ovaries. I felt like I was going to throw up. I should have a better idea of the time frame tomorrow. I'm SO happy and relieved. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders.

So happy your appointment went well. I hate teh transvag it alsways hurts me for some reason when they are moving around looking for follicles. :growlmad:



jchic said:


> just got AF

ughh...sorry she got you but at least now you are one step closer to lap and IVF :flower:


----------



## jchic

:( I think looking at the calendar, that I ovulated the night of my trigger! WTF! Yes, at least we are one step closer, got to see the positive in this or I will drive myself crazy. I keep feeling like God is punishing me or just not listening to my prayers, but I KNOW thats not the case....


----------



## jchic

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm sorry :( Your ticker says 8dpo, is that right?

No, my ticker is wrong...I am 12 or 13 dpo today


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aww Jchic....so sorry you got your AF....on to IVF now...
As for me...still counting down until my IFV consultation on the 30th!! 
Trying to relax...went out with the hubby for a nice ride on the motorcycle last night after work...told him we better get all this in because I KNOW this IVF is going to do the trick for us...told him I want to hurry up and go to an amusement park too ( BIG KID AT HEART) Not sure what kind of protocol they'll put me on...hoping it's a short one since I respondes so well to the Gonal F...don't even know if that's even a criteria for short protocol...


----------



## jchic

Ok, so just got off the phone with Dr. Morris - here is the deal - she ideally doesnt want to do a lap, BUT because I have some pain, she is going to have Dr. Boeher do a lap ASAP (4 weeks or so from today, should have it scheduled by Thurs she says). Then she wants to move me immediately into an IVF cycle right after that prior to the lab closing in June for 4 weeks for vacation (they dont start any new IVf cycles starting on 6/23 for 4 weeks).
She set up an appt for May 3rd at 3:30 because she wants to go over IVF in person and wants to explain what protocol I will be on then and show me slides on it and stuff. She says discussing it over the phone is really complicated and she likes to review everyones protocol in person. 
Excited to finally get a timeline - so looks like IVF in June and Lap in May. GET ME STARTED!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, jchicaroo, I'm glad you are moving forward hon. :flower: 

Morris sounds ahmazing - and so into her job, which is so great. My appt is May 2nd!

Good to know about no new IVF cycles after 6/23.... 

Bummed we won't be cycling at the exact same time like I thought. I think my ET will be in late May.


----------



## jchic

OMG, you will LOVE her - she is so so so great and totally in tune with what you want and what is best. She insists you call her Jamie, LOL. You wont need her though because you are going to be prego in May or now! BUT you can and will be my support buddy!


----------



## Helena_

I keep freaking out over the cost of this thing! $500~ for the IUI is fine (still sucks), but now I realized that the meds are separate. Can anyone tell me how much they ended up paying for them? I'll be speaking with the financial coordinator tomorrow and I know it's all dependent on insurance, but just to get a general idea. 

sorry for all the annoying questions!


----------



## DaisyQ

Helena, I forget - are you doing injectables? It will totally depend on your prescription plan.


----------



## Helena_

yeah. I think I saw you on the other RMA thread on fertility community...unless there are two DaisyQ's going to RMA haha. Jordana and I have the same plan, so maybe she can answer and if not, I'll talk to the financial coordinator today.


----------



## tryinginNJ

I had my blood work and ultrasound this morning. From the ultrsoind, i have 9-10 follicles in each ovary. I hope thats good for my first iui cycle. I will hear more from the nurse later. I'm hoping for good news all around.


----------



## Helena_

good luck! I was in WO for blood work this morning, as well. 11 vials..ah!


----------



## DaisyQ

Helena, yes that's me! :haha: 

If I switch to RMA NJ, I will be monitoring in West Orange too :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF showed for me last night so I'm officially out. I'm not really sad because I wasn't expecting to be pregnant since I was getting bfn's at 13dpiui. Oh well! I'm happy to start this cycle because it's in NYC and I won't have to drive an hour and 45 minutes to my appointment. It will be nice :) Well, FX'd this cycle works.


----------



## Helena_

good luck, ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!


----------



## jchic

OK so looks like my surgery is going to be scheduled on 5/21 or 5/22 (which would be around CD 6-8 depending on my cycle) and then we start IVF at the end of that cycle, so right around June 10th or so. I CANNOT wait


----------



## BlueStorm

tryinginNJ said:


> I had my blood work and ultrasound this morning. From the ultrsoind, i have 9-10 follicles in each ovary. I hope thats good for my first iui cycle. I will hear more from the nurse later. I'm hoping for good news all around.

Soounds like good numbers! Hopefully 2-3 will take lead and you should have a great IUI cycle.



ashknowsbest said:


> Well AF showed for me last night so I'm officially out. I'm not really sad because I wasn't expecting to be pregnant since I was getting bfn's at 13dpiui. Oh well! I'm happy to start this cycle because it's in NYC and I won't have to drive an hour and 45 minutes to my appointment. It will be nice :) Well, FX'd this cycle works.

Sorry she got you but now you can move on!



jchic said:


> OK so looks like my surgery is going to be scheduled on 5/21 or 5/22 (which would be around CD 6-8 depending on my cycle) and then we start IVF at the end of that cycle, so right around June 10th or so. I CANNOT wait

Yay! 5\22 is my anniversary :flower: I'm glad you have it sorted out now!

AFM 

I have been having some anxiety about when everything will happen so I emailed my nurse to ask her for an aproximate breakdown of dates if my cycle starts when it is supposed to. Here is what she said, it also helped answer my question about how long I will be on bcp's for:

If you get your CD1 on 4/24, I would have you come in on 4/26 for blood work. I would call you that afternoon with results and instructions to start the birth control pills.

Approximate schedule is as follows:

Start bc pill on 4/26

Start Lupron on 5/7

Last pill on 5/11

No more pills on 5/12

Start Gonal F and low dose hcg injections on 5/18

Possible egg retrieval 5/27-5/31

Possible embryo transfer pending embryo development and uterine synchrony 6/2-6/6

Possible pregnancy test 6/16-6/20


----------



## jchic

Blue, that is great news! I am really excited for you! The same doctor that did your lap is doing mine. Hopefully he cleans all my endo right out of there!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, sorry you got AF, but hopefully a BFP is in your future at RMA.

Jchic, glad you have the surgery scheduled. Try to take this time to just enjoy life (try!), and have fun before the surgery and then IVF. Maybe go away for a quick weekend somewhere? The month I'm on BCP, I'm just going to try to chill out and relax as much as possible since there's obviously no "trying."

Blue! Looks like we'll be cycling together lady! Assuming BFN, I will be starting BCP sometime early next week, so a few days ahead of you, but I'm also doing them for 3 weeks so... we will be cycling together for the most part!


----------



## jchic

Just got a call from RMA and nurse said that should everything go as planned, my Egg Retrieval will be scheduled for late June! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jchic

Dukey - I think you are prego. I had a dream about it! I am literally living vicariously through you until you test!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha - but you ALWAYS think I'm prego! :haha: I just can't get my hopes up. I can't afford another meltdown like the last one.


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Blue, that is great news! I am really excited for you! The same doctor that did your lap is doing mine. Hopefully he cleans all my endo right out of there!

Yay! I love Dr Bohrer. I think you will like him too. He got everything out and I have pics to prove it :haha: 

So glad you can start IVF at the end of June. I guess it will work out since the lab should re open around ER time, right?



DaisyQ said:


> Ash, sorry you got AF, but hopefully a BFP is in your future at RMA.
> 
> Jchic, glad you have the surgery scheduled. Try to take this time to just enjoy life (try!), and have fun before the surgery and then IVF. Maybe go away for a quick weekend somewhere? The month I'm on BCP, I'm just going to try to chill out and relax as much as possible since there's obviously no "trying."
> 
> Blue! Looks like we'll be cycling together lady! Assuming BFN, I will be starting BCP sometime early next week, so a few days ahead of you, but I'm also doing them for 3 weeks so... we will be cycling together for the most part!

:happydance: we will be cycle buddies! I can't wait, just hope bcp's don't make me sick like they used to years ago


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Haha - but you ALWAYS think I'm prego! :haha: I just can't get my hopes up. I can't afford another meltdown like the last one.

This is TRUE, BUT I did have a premonition, hahaha


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Blue, that is great news! I am really excited for you! The same doctor that did your lap is doing mine. Hopefully he cleans all my endo right out of there!
> 
> Yay! I love Dr Bohrer. I think you will like him too. He got everything out and I have pics to prove it :haha:
> 
> So glad you can start IVF at the end of June. I guess it will work out since the lab should re open around ER time, right?
> 
> Yes :) So happy about that. We will all be prego by July!Click to expand...


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I can't wait to hear what kind of protocol you'll be on. 

Blue - are you doing lupron? then stims?


----------



## jchic

I think I will be on Lupron then stims, no bcp


----------



## DaisyQ

Got it..


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic, I can't wait to hear what kind of protocol you'll be on.
> 
> Blue - are you doing lupron? then stims?

Looks like i am doing bcp's for about 2 weeks and then overlap bcp's with lupron for 4 days. Then I stop bcp's and I Think continue with lupron for another 7 days and then start stims. I thought initially they said I would be doing 3 shots a day so maybe I continue lupron with stims, is that normal? I am confused again. It doesn't take much these days :dohh:


----------



## Helena_

Spent all day on the phone, but I think I now have an idea of the cost of everything...thank god! 

Good luck to everyone beginning their next treatment and to everyone waiting to test. Let's make some babies!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, I think wecare on pretty much the same protocol. Which stims are you doing?

I'm doing follistim and menopur.


----------



## BlueStorm

Gonal f with small doses of ovidrel


----------



## DaisyQ

I've heard RMA nj is liking this low dose hcg protocol - sounds like that's what you'll be doing. 

So it's almost official - IVF. Tested today (caved), and bfn. Jess, I'd keep your day job. :flower: Tomorrow is the official test date. I'll test again tomorrow and if bfn, will stop progesterone to bring on AF. 

I'm sad - I was really hoping I had heartburn for a reason. I'm excited about IVF bringing me my bfp, but scared it won't. Really scared.


----------



## jchic

Dont be scared, I know its so hard because nothing is guaranteed, but the odds are certainly tipped in your favor


----------



## DaisyQ

Just spoke to a nurse at RMA. She said that the doctor told me to test too early grr:) and to wait until Saturday to test again, and then stop the endometrin. And so it continues. Annoying. 

Copperman gave me a 50% chance of IVF working first try. Really hope it works.


----------



## jchic

50% is great odds! Because think about it, you will have a BFP first try and then an FET is like a guaranteed BFP just in case. I like those odds!


----------



## DaisyQ

The FET success rate at RMA NY is only 22%. :-(

RMA nj has a MUCH higher success rate for FET


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy - I know what you are saying about being scared about IVF. I am too because this is the last resort. I keep thinking if this doesn't work then what :shrug: 

So I have to just remind myself that this WILL work


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, that's exactly where I'm at, mentally/emotionally. We keep escalating treatment, so if IVF doesn't work, I'll be at a loss. But if round one doesn't work, I"m going to switch to RMA NJ - I have my appointment with Dr. Morris in 2 weeks.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I thought I got my period yesterday but that was just spotting .. she showed up this morning right on time so I called RMA NY and I go in for my CD 3 bloodwork on Saturday and then start taking clomid, yay!


----------



## Helena_

I'm wondering why dr. kim would suggest iui to us before we see how ohs swimmers are. Did anyone do injectables plus timed intercourse before going onto iui??


----------



## DaisyQ

Has DH never had a SA before in the past?

When I asked about just doing clomid, before moving to clomid + IUI, I was told that the success rate is much higher when you combine the two, than doing either meds + timed intercourse or natural IUI.


----------



## jchic

Question about IVF - so they place the blastocysts in your uterus right? So does the egg need to implant or is it basically implanted already?


----------



## DaisyQ

Blastocyst still need to implant, but it's ready to..


----------



## jchic

So its close enough where they make it a simple little trip for the egg or what?


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Blue, that's exactly where I'm at, mentally/emotionally. We keep escalating treatment, so if IVF doesn't work, I'll be at a loss. But if round one doesn't work, I"m going to switch to RMA NJ - I have my appointment with Dr. Morris in 2 weeks.

It does help to have a plan so you know what the next step will be just incase it doesn't work the first time



Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm wondering why dr. kim would suggest iui to us before we see how ohs swimmers are. Did anyone do injectables plus timed intercourse before going onto iui??

Not sure, I thought a SA was normal protocol for initial testing unless maybe he had one done in the past?



ashknowsbest said:


> So I thought I got my period yesterday but that was just spotting .. she showed up this morning right on time so I called RMA NY and I go in for my CD 3 bloodwork on Saturday and then start taking clomid, yay!

Yay! I hate not knowing if it's spotting or day 1. I spot alot before my period so I really have a hard time trying to figure out when to call. I always get so anxious that I am waiting to long and will screw up the cycle.


----------



## Helena_

He hasnt had one yet. I wont be doing clomid, just objectives and iui. I'm curious to know the different rates of success for them


----------



## DaisyQ

Injectables + IUI has a higher success rate than Clomid + IUI - injectables make more eggs, and are better for your lining and egg quality. 

Jchic, a blastocyst is a stage of embryo development. Once they retrieve your eggs and put them together with Dh's sperm, (or the eggs are injected with one single sperm if you are doing ICSI), the fertilized egg is an embryo. After about 5 days of development, the embryo has developed to blastocyst stage. Implantation only happens once the embryo is at blastocyst stage., whether it's through IVF or natrually. In a natural cycle, the embryo develops to blastocyst in your tubes or right around the time it arrives in your uterus. For IVF at RMA NJ, it sounds like they wait until your embryos are at blast stage before doing a transfer - they then place your blast(s) in your uterus, and they should implant within 24-48 hours I think. At RMA NJ, they perfer to do mostly blast transfers, I think because there is a higher likelihood it will stick. If an embryo can make it to blast, there is a higher chance it is a healthy embryo. Does that answer your question?


----------



## jchic

yes, thanks! I was just trying to figure out where they put the blastocyst when it reaches that stage, in the uterus, etc....that way it sticks. Thanks Dukey


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, in your uterus! Where it's supposed to be!


----------



## jchic

I dont want them to have to overthink where they need to go, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha. :haha: Nope, you just have to pray they stick is all.


----------



## BlueStorm

Diet Changes:

So when I went for my IVF consult I asked if I should be changing my diet at all leading up to IVF and my doc told me no. I was just wondering if anyone has heard anything different. It seems like a lot of the girls in my IVF thread are talking about advice they have been given by either re or acupunturist that they should be changing lots of stuff. Also what have you girls done or plan to do about having a drink leading up to IVF. When should you start to refrain. I mean I don't drink like crazy but I like my wine once in a while. Just wondering.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure either, but I'm going to ask about this too because I really want to drink 1-2 drinks a night on my vacation and drink coffee etc. I wills stop once I'm back, but I was hoping to indulge while away.


----------



## Helena_

Just got off the phone with my provider. I have no cap on the fertility meds! :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

I know they have a nutritionist, so maybe you can give her a call? My nurse sent me some information about it. They offer free classes (or something like that) or you can make an appointment with one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay, so I know this is kind of late but this is the first time I've actually got to see my OH's SA results with my own eyes, so I'm going to let you guys know the numbers and you tell me what you think okay ?! 

Here it goes:

Sperm concentration 126.0 million
Concentration Motile 90 million
Percent Motile 71%

I'm pretty sure all of those are good but this is what's worrying me ... 
normal sperm 7%
abnormal head 65%
abnormal midpiece 22%
abnormal tails 2%
immature tails 3%

I mean ... if normal sperm is only 7% isn't that bad?


----------



## Helena_

do you have the packet of the normal ranges?


----------



## ashknowsbest

No they didn't give me a packet or normal ranges but I did just read through the paper again and found out that they used Strict Kruger and that anything greater than or equal to 5% is good, so I'm calm now ... :haha: :)


----------



## DaisyQ

My husband's is only 6%. I think with his high total count, that helps offset the % normal...


----------



## cheart

Hi ladies,

So it looks like I am older than all of you...but am going through my first IVF ever and w/ RMA NJ

I am 39 and my husband is 50. We have been ttc for 5 years
Had abdominal surgery to remove very large fibroids which caused massive scar tissue and tubal blockage. 

Had surgery to remove scar tissue and tubes.

DH: low morph & motility, above average count

Had my ER last Friday
6 eggs retrieved
3 mature and fertilized w/ icsi and assisted hatching
1 slow developmentally
1 an early blast (not really sure what that means)

Only one made it to cryo, pgd testing and possible FET

Waiting to see if eligible for case study to go 1 more cycle.
Insurance does not cover much...can't afford another cycle of $18,000 out of pocket.

Love my dr, but my nurse is questionable...
Not sure I am getting the information I should be getting....

Anyone else feel the same?
:growlmad:


----------



## Helena_

welcome cheart! What office are you going to? Good luck with the case study. Sorry, I don't know much about IVF


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome cheart! I'm sorry to hear of your long battle with ttc. 

When will you find out if your embryo is normal? which doctor do you have? I have also heard some negative things about 1 or 2 of the nurses, but I've heard it's extremely easy to switch, all you have to do is ask to be assigned to a different one. 

A great resource for you might also be the RMA of NJ board on fertility community. They are RMA pros, while the rest of us are relative newbies. https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020205426-rma-nj-ivf-ladies-111.html

If you feel like you are not getting all the information, can you set up an office or phone appointment with your doctor?


----------



## DaisyQ

Double post


----------



## BlueStorm

Helena - sounds like u have great coverage!!

Welcome Cheart! Sorry to hear of all your troubles. What office do you go to?


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm- i stopped drinking once i started stimming cd3 i think. I don't know if one glass would hurt anything but i would stop then. I didn't go on a diet but i was worried about my lining and a good diet can supposedly help it (like drinking milk & eating more fruit etc.) i just crept by with the minimum 8mm lining. They said i could have 1 cup of coffee a day but i tried to stay away from it as much as possible. As long as you are taking your vitamins, whatever else you do is just a bonus.

Cheart - my dh is older too. That's what is great about icsi, it gives those slow swimmers a chance. Are the going to do FET next cycle with your embie?


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie - how are you little beanies settling in?

So ladies, I had an idea yesterday. My consult with Dr. Morris is the week after next. I will be on my second week of BCP at that point (out of three weeks) so still a few weeks out from ER. I was wondering if maybe they would consider doing my ER and transfer...??? Since they have higher success rates (especially for FET), I would be really happy if they considered taking me mid-IVF cycle.

I really don't want to have to do IVF more than once (or twice, worst case) and really want to maximize my chances for success. I am now hoping to complete cycle 1 at RMA NJ and if that doesn't work, I may consider transferring to CCRM (in Colorado). I don't want to waste time or $$....


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Marie - how are you little beanies settling in?
> 
> So ladies, I had an idea yesterday. My consult with Dr. Morris is the week after next. I will be on my second week of BCP at that point (out of three weeks) so still a few weeks out from ER. I was wondering if maybe they would consider doing my ER and transfer...??? Since they have higher success rates (especially for FET), I would be really happy if they considered taking me mid-IVF cycle.
> 
> I really don't want to have to do IVF more than once (or twice, worst case) and really want to maximize my chances for success. I am now hoping to complete cycle 1 at RMA NJ and if that doesn't work, I may consider transferring to CCRM (in Colorado). I don't want to waste time or $$....

I think you should ask. From what you have been posting I think you are really leaning towards doing it at RMA NJ. You should go with your gut


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks blue! Hopefully, they will let me transfer...


----------



## cheart

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! I goto the Englewood office and see Dr. Costantini whom I adore. She more then makes up for my nurse. Well, had a phone follow up w/ the dr. today. I do not qualify for the study. So everything is riding on this one embie. Talk about having all your egg(s) is one basket! We get the PGD results on or about May 5th.

Did anyone else ever do PGD? They strongly suggested since we are both older and I am adopted so do not have any medical history on myself. 

She explained alot to me over the phone today which I appreciated. 
Basically, out of the 6 the three that fertilized: 1 only made it to 2 cells, 1 made it to 6 then arrested on day 6, and the survivor was 8 cells/early blast on day 5 and blasted on day 6. 

She couldn't really give me anymore info on egg quality or if it was a sperm quality issue.
My husband has an 18 yr. old daughter from a previous marriage that was through IUI. But that was a long time ago....and years of cigars and whiskey I am sure played a role in his sperm currently. 

Needless to say it has been a long 2 days , popped open a bottle of wine tonight and having a HUGE cup of coffee tomorrow! Haven't had a drink in months and any caffeine in a week and a half. Dr. said 1 cup a day for now is okay...


----------



## DaisyQ

Good update cheart. Are either you or hubs on any supplements? There is some promising research on coQ10 and dhea. 

I think most of us on this board are still waiting for IVF #1, or doing iui, so no pgd experience. The other board though on fertilitycommunity, I feel like everyone is doing pgd.


----------



## marie44

Cheart - we were given the option of pgd but we decided not to. I wouldn't worry about dh sperm too much. With icsi, they find the best ones out of millions. His count overall may be affected by his drinking but icsi eliminates the male factor altogether. My dr said negative results on the pgd tests are rare but more & more places are recommending it.

Daisy - The twins are doing really well! 2 strong hbs thursday & my hsg is off the charts at 149,400. They just discharged me from rma. Dr. Klein is so sweet. He wrote letters and talked to the midwife & ob that would be taking over my care. He wanted to make sure i was in good hands. I'm going to miss him. GL with your decision. I tend to overthink everything too like you & dh is always telling me to relax. I was so upset i only had 5 embies & only 2 perfect ones but i guess that's all i needed. Hopefully you get lucky too!


----------



## cheart

Good luck DaisyQ

Marie44 that's great news! 

AF came today so will call Dr. tomorrow w/ full flow day 1.
Anyone that has done FET, what was your protocol? I think I am to do possible Birth control, estrace, doxycycline, progestrone...

AF came early (supposed to be on 4/27 a little worried that it is so early) based on 4/27 day one they told me FET would be on 6/1 or 6/2 now I am not sure...

Plus I don't want to pay for meds before my PGD test results come back..which won't be until 5/5ish.

Does anyone else see Dr. Costatini?


----------



## tryinginNJ

I went in today for my second round of blood work/ultrasound for IUI prep. I have a total of 20 follies, two that are contenders for ovulation - the biggest measures at 13. I'm supposed to go back in 2 days for another round of monitoring and I'm more hopeful this month than others. Right now, I'm on Gonal F @ 112.5 we'll see if they increase or reduce my dosage. This is my first IUI so just waiting to see what the plan is....


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, just checking in from Turks & Caicos. It's official - bfn and onto IVF. Just waiting on AF now. 

Marie, thank you for your encouraging words. 

Trying, good luck on your iui. 

Cheart, hope your pgd results come bak soon, and with good results.


----------



## cheart

Daisy Q: thanks....enjoy your vacay! sun and relaxation...just what the dr ordered!

IVF will be the charm for you!! Hang in there..


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How is everyone? Just checking in! Have my surgery on May 21st and then onto IVF as soon as I get AF after surgery, so probably around June 10th or so! WOOHOO! Have an appt on May 3rd to discuss my IVF protocol!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! Hope you all had a good weekend. Daisy - I'm totally jeolous of you, Have a great time! 

Jchic- So glad you have your plan for action in place!

Trying - sounds like good numbers so far

Cheart - Yay for starting your protocol for FET 

I went to an infertility support group last night that I found on RESOlVE. It was really nice getting to talk face to face with other ladies going thru the same thing.


----------



## tryinginNJ

I went in today for another ultrasound (had one on Sunday too). It looks as though on the left side I have 2 follies at 14/15 and 1 at 11/13 on the right side I have 2 14/15 and 3 at 11/13. They are going to monitor me everyday until IUI but did say that if they continue to get big that my cycle will be cancelled. 

I'm hoping that the growth slows down a bit, what size are they looking for them to be and how many do they consider too many and when would they schedule the IUI? Left a message with the nurse....I'm hoping there is still a chance for me this month.


----------



## BlueStorm

tryinginNJ said:


> I went in today for another ultrasound (had one on Sunday too). It looks as though on the left side I have 2 follies at 14/15 and 1 at 11/13 on the right side I have 2 14/15 and 3 at 11/13. They are going to monitor me everyday until IUI but did say that if they continue to get big that my cycle will be cancelled.
> 
> I'm hoping that the growth slows down a bit, what size are they looking for them to be and how many do they consider too many and when would they schedule the IUI? Left a message with the nurse....I'm hoping there is still a chance for me this month.

This happened to me and then they lowered my dosage and I only ended up with a possible 3-4 (but 2 were under 16) and they still did the IUI. They did however talk to us about the chance of muliples and if we would be prepared to deal with all of that. The chances of it happening in our situation were so slim anyway. So maybe they need to lower your dosage and hopefully only 2-3 will mature.


----------



## tryinginNJ

They kept me at the same dosage for tonight at least - Gonal F 112.5. I guess we'll see again tomorrow.


----------



## BlueStorm

Maybe after tomorrow they will do one last low dose and then trigger? I think you might be ok, it seems like the smaller ones might not make it to be big enough to trigger.


----------



## tryinginNJ

Thanks Bluestorm!


----------



## jchic

Good Luck Trying! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Jchic!

Started normal pre AF spotting today so hoping that she shows up tomorrow and I can go in for bloodwork and get started with bcp's!! I am just so anxious for my insurance to switch over in a few days and I am praying that I am not going to run into any auth problems


----------



## jchic

Blue, this is soooo exciting! You are literally approx 30 days away from a BFP! It will all be worth it! No issues with insurance, fingers crossed!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! AF showed on Monday, and I just started bcp today. I'm on them for 3 weeks.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Hi guys! AF showed on Monday, and I just started bcp today. I'm on them for 3 weeks.

Yay! Wow we really are going to be close together. I am on for 2 weeks so by the time I start mine we will probably be on the same page


----------



## tryinginNJ

I went in today for my now daily ultrasound/blood work. They called, want me to increase my dosage tonight by a little. I have 1 follicle at 14/15 (with three other smaller ones) and 2 on the other side at 14/15. 

They think I can do the ovulation trigger tomorrow as well, but will know more after the tests tomorrow. So, looking good. I think the fear of cancelling is at low odds. :)


----------



## Helena_

I'm really not looking forward to daily monitoring. I don't do mornings so well. Oh well, at least I'll be off for the summer


----------



## tryinginNJ

I've been up at 5:15 am every morning to get ready for work before I go to RMA. It hasn't been that bad, except for today. I was very tired, long wait, and the lab person could not get blood from my vein. She kept sticking me and sticking me, not fun.


----------



## BlueStorm

tryinginNJ said:


> I went in today for my now daily ultrasound/blood work. They called, want me to increase my dosage tonight by a little. I have 1 follicle at 14/15 (with three other smaller ones) and 2 on the other side at 14/15.
> 
> They think I can do the ovulation trigger tomorrow as well, but will know more after the tests tomorrow. So, looking good. I think the fear of cancelling is at low odds. :)

great new! The fear of them cancelling is really hard, so I'm happy it has turned around



Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm really not looking forward to daily monitoring. I don't do mornings so well. Oh well, at least I'll be off for the summer

I thought I would be horrible with this since I hate mornings too but I found myself excited to go every morning to see my progress so it isn't too bad, plus it was nice actually being awake by the time I got to work :blush: It's the 2 weeks after that when you have nothing to do that is worse (as we all know) I am lucky though that I live only about 15 mins from the somerset office so I don't have to far to travel.


----------



## Helena_

I'm sure it'll help that I live only 10 or 15 minutes from the WO office. When you go in for scans, does it help to get there 5 or 10 minutes before they open? I hate waiting around


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! AF showed on Monday, and I just started bcp today. I'm on them for 3 weeks.
> 
> Yay! Wow we really are going to be close together. I am on for 2 weeks so by the time I start mine we will probably be on the same pageClick to expand...

:thumbup: I'm excited to have a cycle buddy!


----------



## cheart

So frustrated....now the nurse tells me that she received an email that all patients awaiting PGD results should anticipate a 3 week response. Like the original 14 day wait wasn't long enough...

She also cannot give me a definitive answer as to around my FET date would be , when she initially told me June 1st or 2nd (when I was due to get AF on 4/27)

What changed btwn now and then??? I got AF a week early, but she was able to give me date before....

Don't have a good feeling...maybe they don't want their "success rates" tainted?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies how's everyone doing? I haven't been on for a while, just taking a break and clearing my mind and relaxing not having to take shots this month...getting excited my IVF consult is Monday...unfortunately I have to go by myself, my DH will be out of town for work that day and there's no way for him to reschedule and I'm definitely not rescheduling..hope that it's not a problem for DH not being there.. Hope everyone's having a great day!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Jersey! I have my consult to review what protocol I will be on on Thurs next week too. Good luck darlin'!

cheart - hmmm, thats weird! Did you call your nurse back and ask why?


----------



## jchic

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm sure it'll help that I live only 10 or 15 minutes from the WO office. When you go in for scans, does it help to get there 5 or 10 minutes before they open? I hate waiting around

They are pretty good about getting you in and out, I always try to get there around 6:45am right before work at 8 :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thanks Jchic Good luck to you as well :) I will definitely keep you posted on what type of protocol I'm going to be on...let me know how you make out too!!


----------



## Helena_

cheart- that's really weird. I wonder what's up with that...I hope they let you continue with it :(

JG and jchic- good luck with the consults! 

I was rewatching the IUI elearning video (because I'm bored haha) and they said something about being financially cleared. I have insurance that's covering most of it, so do I have to pay the remainder upfront? I thought they said that they would be billing as everything progresses. That makes the most sense to me considering that if they have to cancel the cycle I only pay for what was done. I guess it doesn't really matter since I'll be paying regardless, but I just want an idea of what to expect.


----------



## tryinginNJ

I went in again today, my little follies are ready to go. There are two in the lead. Just took my ovidrel and doing iui tomorrow and Friday. Hoping that this works!


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! AF showed on Monday, and I just started bcp today. I'm on them for 3 weeks.
> 
> Yay! Wow we really are going to be close together. I am on for 2 weeks so by the time I start mine we will probably be on the same pageClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'm excited to have a cycle buddy!Click to expand...




cheart said:


> So frustrated....now the nurse tells me that she received an email that all patients awaiting PGD results should anticipate a 3 week response. Like the original 14 day wait wasn't long enough...
> 
> She also cannot give me a definitive answer as to around my FET date would be , when she initially told me June 1st or 2nd (when I was due to get AF on 4/27)
> 
> What changed btwn now and then??? I got AF a week early, but she was able to give me date before....
> 
> Don't have a good feeling...maybe they don't want their "success rates" tainted?




jerseygirl412 said:


> Hi Ladies how's everyone doing? I haven't been on for a while, just taking a break and clearing my mind and relaxing not having to take shots this month...getting excited my IVF consult is Monday...unfortunately I have to go by myself, my DH will be out of town for work that day and there's no way for him to reschedule and I'm definitely not rescheduling..hope that it's not a problem for DH not being there.. Hope everyone's having a great day!!




jchic said:


> Hi Jersey! I have my consult to review what protocol I will be on on Thurs next week too. Good luck darlin'!
> 
> cheart - hmmm, thats weird! Did you call your nurse back and ask why?




tryinginNJ said:


> I went in again today, my little follies are ready to go. There are two in the lead. Just took my ovidrel and doing iui tomorrow and Friday. Hoping that this works!

:dust::dust:

AFM - Yesterday was CD1 so I will be going in on Saturday to get bw and then start bcp's for 12 days and then Lupron. Pray that everything goes ok with my insurance!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Well, I'm really bummed...spoke to my nurse and it seems that I have to reschedule my consult since my DH will be out of town on a business trip. Seems they want both of us there to sign papers.. 
Lots of luck to you Blue!!! :)


----------



## jchic

Jersey, when can you reschedule for?


----------



## jerseygirl412

tryinginNJ said:


> I went in again today, my little follies are ready to go. There are two in the lead. Just took my ovidrel and doing iui tomorrow and Friday. Hoping that this works!

Good luck Trying Lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey, when can you reschedule for?

I'm waiting for a return call from my nurse, he's only going to be gone for the week, I wish signing paperwork wouldn't have to cause a delay in getting started 
I will let you know when I'm rescheduled


----------



## Helena_

Could you have him sign earlier or later and get it notarized?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Helena_Lynn said:


> Could you have him sign earlier or later and get it notarized?

Helena, thank you for reminding me of that, I'm on hold right now to make sure that it's ok because they said they wouldn't be able to schedule me for quite some time.


----------



## jerseygirl412

jerseygirl412 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Could you have him sign earlier or later and get it notarized?
> 
> Helena, thank you for reminding me of that, I'm on hold right now to make sure that it's ok because they said they wouldn't be able to schedule me for quite some time.Click to expand...

 I'M KEEPING MY APPOINTMENT!!! :happydance:

They said he can come in at another time to sign papers :)

They said they typically don't allow for all of the papers to be signed outside of the office and norarized they like for one of the nurses to be a whitness!!

Thanks for helping me out!!


----------



## Helena_

Yay! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## jchic

yay! Excited to hear how it goes, we are back to back on the appts on this thread!


----------



## tryinginNJ

Well, had the first IUI today. The procedure was quick and I didn't feel a thing. DH had 30 Million good sperm in the injection. We go in tomorrow for round 2 and then on to the dreaded 2 week wait!!


----------



## Helena_

fx'd!


----------



## jchic

trying, thats so exciting! Fingers crossed it all works out perfectly for you!


----------



## Kins

HI ladies, been awhile since I posted but I have been reading along. Must say I'm pretty bummed went in for u/s and bw today. Just got a call from my doctor who never calls. Long story short we gotta cut this cycle off and use contraception and then check back with her. I have been on gonal-f and it finally started working this past week but the one folly which was ahead of the others stalled and now the others are getting too big and too risky for multiples. I'm sad


----------



## jchic

Kins,

I am so sorry hun....dont worry though, next cycle they will monitor the follies and make sure you arent overstimmed.


----------



## BlueStorm

tryinginNJ said:


> Well, had the first IUI today. The procedure was quick and I didn't feel a thing. DH had 30 Million good sperm in the injection. We go in tomorrow for round 2 and then on to the dreaded 2 week wait!!

Fingers and toes are crossed for you!



Kins said:


> HI ladies, been awhile since I posted but I have been reading along. Must say I'm pretty bummed went in for u/s and bw today. Just got a call from my doctor who never calls. Long story short we gotta cut this cycle off and use contraception and then check back with her. I have been on gonal-f and it finally started working this past week but the one folly which was ahead of the others stalled and now the others are getting too big and too risky for multiples. I'm sad



Sorry to hear that Kins. It's so disapointing when that happens. Are you going to try on your own anyway? Do you have Male Factor or not?


----------



## Kins

My husband and I are going to Mexico on Monday for vacation yey! So doctor said to use condoms...I'm guessing there is always a chance that the follies will send out an egg anyway? We never got to th point of using ovidrel so it confuses me a bit but that's what I assume. Hubby and I were hoping to do the baby dancing while we were away now we ate left with being more careful instead. Only positive at least I can enjoy the all inclusive alcohols. 

And for next cycle maybe now my doctor will know better how each dose of gonal affects me. The Clomid and lotrozole at no effect on me. The docs did tell me for women who the pills don't work the needles usually work overtime! She said when we come back from vacation "we will talk about "what to do next" I'm hoping she just means dosing wise and not quitting. So many questions in my head. I already wanna hurry up and get to next cycle.


----------



## Helena_

have fun in mexico! So jealous


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck Trying!!! Kins have a wonderful vacation!!!


----------



## jchic

Kins,
Have a great vaca!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from RMA for follicle scan. I have 3 follicles, right now CD 12 they are 13, 14 and 15mm in size. I believe I have two on the left and one on the right, not sure though although I don't think it matters which side they are on. Dr wants to do another scan on Thursday and then IUI either Friday or Saturday, not really sure which yet. I'm happy I have three, they look very good and he said my lining looks great, so grow follicles grow!


----------



## BlueStorm

ashknowsbest said:


> Just got back from RMA for follicle scan. I have 3 follicles, right now CD 12 they are 13, 14 and 15mm in size. I believe I have two on the left and one on the right, not sure though although I don't think it matters which side they are on. Dr wants to do another scan on Thursday and then IUI either Friday or Saturday, not really sure which yet. I'm happy I have three, they look very good and he said my lining looks great, so grow follicles grow!

That sounds very promising ash! Keep us posted on when your IUI's will be. Fingers crossed for you!

Kins- Have a great time in Mexico! So jealous


----------



## jerseygirl412

YAY ASH!!! That's awesome!! Good luck!!

I just got home from my IFV consult... And today was my lucky day the dr said. Seems there's a study going on for IFV and I qualify for it. I am only going to do one part of it though because my insurance covers IFV treatments and I don't want to take the spot of someone who has no coverage for this. My part is going to be for the freezing of the embryos.. they are going to take half and freeze at a certain temperature and the other freeze at another teperature and take the best from each and implant 2..they will also do the biopsies and they will be implanted on day 5 or 6 at the blacocyst stage. I'm very excited. I have another appointment with my nurse next Tuesday for DH and I to do all of out paperwork and genetic blood work, they are going to put me on bcp for 2 weeks, lupron and the gonal f.. ER should be in June she said which is good because the lab closes down for June and July and I'd have to wait until August..or something to that effect...don't quote me on that because I was a little overwhelmed with all the information coming at me especially being alone since DH is on a business trip!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news Jersey! :flower:


----------



## jchic

Jersey, thats SO exciting! I have my IVF consult on Thursday to discuss our protocol. Dr. Morris told me about the lab closing in July, so they dont take on any new patients during that time, only ones that are in active cycles, so after surgery (Lap on 5/21) right when I get my AF (in early june) we start the process so we will only be a few short weeks apart!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jerseygirl412 said:


> YAY ASH!!! That's awesome!! Good luck!!
> 
> I just got home from my IFV consult... And today was my lucky day the dr said. Seems there's a study going on for IFV and I qualify for it. I am only going to do one part of it though because my insurance covers IFV treatments and I don't want to take the spot of someone who has no coverage for this. My part is going to be for the freezing of the embryos.. they are going to take half and freeze at a certain temperature and the other freeze at another teperature and take the best from each and implant 2..they will also do the biopsies and they will be implanted on day 5 or 6 at the blacocyst stage. I'm very excited. I have another appointment with my nurse next Tuesday for DH and I to do all of out paperwork and genetic blood work, they are going to put me on bcp for 2 weeks, lupron and the gonal f.. ER should be in June she said which is good because the lab closes down for June and July and I'd have to wait until August..or something to that effect...don't quote me on that because I was a little overwhelmed with all the information coming at me especially being alone since DH is on a business trip!!

WOW...just noticing that I have IFV instead of IVF told you too much info coming at me made me a little :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey, thats SO exciting! I have my IVF consult on Thursday to discuss our protocol. Dr. Morris told me about the lab closing in July, so they dont take on any new patients during that time, only ones that are in active cycles, so after surgery (Lap on 5/21) right when I get my AF (in early june) we start the process so we will only be a few short weeks apart!

Ahh so I'm not that crazy Jchic, thank you for clearing that up for me :flower:

We will defninitely be close on this journey!! I'm excited!! Please let me know how you make out!!


----------



## DaisyQ

It's official - switching to RMA NJ.


----------



## BlueStorm

YAY! :happydance::happydance:

Great news, so they will just switch everything to NJ office? Maybe we will see eachother at Morristown for morning monitoring if it's a weekend during our IVF cycle!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> It's official - switching to RMA NJ.

Didnt you LOVE LOVE LOVE her???? :flower:
She totally knows what she is doing!!


----------



## Helena_

good luck! 


just scheduled my hsg and my nutritionist appointment. Can't wait for all the testing to be done!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, she was great! Kudos to Jchic for the referral.

Not sure of the timing of my cycle anymore, as my protocol is likely to change somewhat. We are waiting on my amh level to make a final decision on which protocol to do. I may stick with Lupron, or she might switch me to antagonist. It sounded like she wants me to start earlier though than later, so less time on bcp. Yay! Will have more info on protocol and timeline in a few days.


----------



## tryinginNJ

I have to say, I hate the two week wait :)

I had my 3 dpiui blood test, my progesterone was 10.2, they said this was in the normal range but I have also read for medicated cycles they expect it higher. :/

Now I wait, I go in on Mothers Day weekend to get a pregnancy blood test. It is either going to be a good weekend or a bad weekend. Here's hoping its good!


----------



## BlueStorm

tryinginNJ said:


> I have to say, I hate the two week wait :)
> 
> I had my 3 dpiui blood test, my progesterone was 10.2, they said this was in the normal range but I have also read for medicated cycles they expect it higher. :/
> 
> Now I wait, I go in on Mothers Day weekend to get a pregnancy blood test. It is either going to be a good weekend or a bad weekend. Here's hoping its good!

Trying don't worry about progesterone, they test it so early at RMA that I think it always seems low. Mine is always super low and I have to use suppositories...ugh hate them!


----------



## jchic

Dukey - who is your nurse? Mine is Adrienne and she responds LIGHTING fast, especially by email!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mine is Lauren, who seemed great. I have heard great things about Adrienne from other people too...


----------



## jchic

Where will you be monitoring?


----------



## ashknowsbest

2nd scan tomorrow morning, I hope my follicles are ready. They're also going to run some genetic tests to make sure that me and DF are compatible and won't have babies with genetic disorders ... scary!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I will be doing monitoring in West Orange I think - it's only 10-15 minutes away, as opposed to 30 minutes+ to Morristown.

The one other thing I am happy about the switch is that I am way more comfortable with the idea of a easy peasy 30 minute car trip after ER and transfer, than dealing with getting home from the city and navigating crazy taxi drivers.


----------



## marie44

Just stopping by to wish everyone luck. I'm lonely on the 1st page as the only BFP & i want some company soon :)

The twins are doing good, they're measuring the right size & have nice strong heartbeats. I am going crazy not being able to tell the news yet but it won't be long. I feel really lucky to have not gotten any morning sickness yet. I do miss rma as i have been discharged.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Had my second follicle scan today and it turns out I have 3 follicles, 17,18 and 22mm ready to go. They gave me the ovidrel shot before we left and we have to be there tomorrow at 10AM for the IUI. Well DF has to be there sooner but IUI is at 10. I'm feeling good, pretty positive at this point, so we'll see what happens :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good ash! Sounds like you are an excellent responder!

Marie, so glad the twinsees are doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I think I am a good responder but Dr. said if I'm not pregnant after this cycle then we're going to try one round of injectables. So I'm reallllly hoping this works!


----------



## Helena_

all with clomid? wow that's so great!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah all with clomid :) Oh and he said my lining was 12mm so that's great too! If this doesn't work, I don't know what will!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, that's how I felt about my IUIs too. I have everything crossed for you.

Just know that IUI and clomid is helpful if there is an ovulatory problem, or a mild sperm problem. If you are unexplained, there could be something else going on that IUI/clomid can't address. Last time we discussed it with Copperman, he did say he felt that IUI, if it's going to work, will work within the first few attempts. 

My guess is that he wants to try one more IUI with injectables after this, because injectables lead to better quality eggs than clomid. My guess is that if still no BFP after that, he'll recommend IVF. 

I have no doubt you'll be prego with in the next few months, in either of these scenarios. :flower:.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah, he actually already recommended IVF after this next injectables round. He said especially because of my age and because I'm unexplained we shouldn't really waste much time with IUI because it should work. So, he said IVF end of June beginning of July depending on if this IUI cycle and the next one works or not.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and thanks for the positive attitude :) It helps when other people are positive for you too! I do have a good feeling about this one though but only time will tell!


----------



## DaisyQ

:thumbup:

I do think he is an excellent doctor, even though I did switch to RMA NJ! You are in good hands.


----------



## Helena_

I'm so excited to hear updates about you all! it makes the waiting more bearable.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. So there is a major hitch in my plans. Maybe. Probably.

My blood pressure is sky high right now... 

Anyway - here it is. So yesterday we decided to make the switch to RMA NJ from RMA NY, because we liked the doctor better, it's somewhat more convenient for me for monitoring, ER and transfer, and primarily because of the higher success rates.

So here's the hitch. I just got off the phone with the financial person. It is going to cost us SO much more to cycle at RMA NJ. Not only will my copays be $50, but they way they bill is totally different from RMA NY. Here's how. And keep in mind I have a 10K cap on fertility treatment.

At RMA NY, they bill insurance for the procedure (10K and change for IVF). The contracted rate with my insurance company is 6500 for IVF. That is the amount that gets deducted from my 10K fertility benefit. I have at least 6500 left, so basically, the only thing I will have to pay for is my meds (probably 3K, unless I can use the expired gonal F that my SIL will give me), and $10 copays for monitoring.

At RMA NJ, they bill insurance their rate for IVF ($12,225), and they accept what insurance pays, but then bill ME for the remainder of whatever insurance doesn't pay. So we are responsible for the remaining cost, which could be thousands of dollars - like 6K. 

The finance person at RMA NJ is going to call me tomorrow with more specific informatino - what we can expect to pay out of pocket.

Calling RMA NY now to verify the costs of treatment there.

Not sure anymore what to do.


----------



## Helena_

That's really strange because I was told the opposite. Maybe because of different insurances? You got me all worried now... I hope you work it out and please keep us updated. I really hate insurance (but also love that it covers anything). It really shouldn't be this hard


----------



## marie44

Daisy - i have the same insurance as you & i think rma billed insurance $9800 or something & i am still waiting to see what my portion is. I figure no news is good news. Also, i have extra meds leftover too & not sure what to do with them now so message me if you get stuck.


----------



## cheart

DaisyQ said:


> Ugh. So there is a major hitch in my plans. Maybe. Probably.
> 
> My blood pressure is sky high right now...
> 
> Anyway - here it is. So yesterday we decided to make the switch to RMA NJ from RMA NY, because we liked the doctor better, it's somewhat more convenient for me for monitoring, ER and transfer, and primarily because of the higher success rates.
> 
> So here's the hitch. I just got off the phone with the financial person. It is going to cost us SO much more to cycle at RMA NJ. Not only will my copays be $50, but they way they bill is totally different from RMA NY. Here's how. And keep in mind I have a 10K cap on fertility treatment.
> 
> At RMA NY, they bill insurance for the procedure (10K and change for IVF). The contracted rate with my insurance company is 6500 for IVF. That is the amount that gets deducted from my 10K fertility benefit. I have at least 6500 left, so basically, the only thing I will have to pay for is my meds (probably 3K, unless I can use the expired gonal F that my SIL will give me), and $10 copays for monitoring.
> 
> At RMA NJ, they bill insurance their rate for IVF ($12,225), and they accept what insurance pays, but then bill ME for the remainder of whatever insurance doesn't pay. So we are responsible for the remaining cost, which could be thousands of dollars - like 6K.
> 
> The finance person at RMA NJ is going to call me tomorrow with more specific informatino - what we can expect to pay out of pocket.
> 
> Calling RMA NY now to verify the costs of treatment there.
> 
> Not sure anymore what to do.

Daisy Q: Have your list of questions ready and make sure your financial person is detailed and thorough. My cap was $7,500K plus $2,500K cap for meds. My cycle/meds ended up costing me more out of pkt then expected. So I would def. tack on few thousand to what they quote you. RMA NJ also bills your insurance in phases as the treatment progresses. Not at all once in one lump sum. So you end up paying several time throughout the course of treatment. Orig. they called my meds into Freedom. I then switched to Glen Rock Pharmacy (in NJ) they are a fertility pharmacy and are AWESOME! They worked w/ me and gave me a discounted rate as my insurance did not cover much of the meds. They will mail to you as well if you live far.


----------



## DaisyQ

Girls, you are the best. :friends:

Thank you for the feedback and support. 

Helena, honestly I think my finance person has it WRONG. I talked to the people at RMA NY, and they told me that they bill insurance, and as long as you are in-network (which I am, at both RMAs), they must accept the contracted rate, and cannot bill the patient for the remainder. This is assuming that the total amount billed is under my 10K cap. If I exceed the cap, then all bets are off, and I'm paying the full amount I'm pretty sure. I've emailed my financial coordinator at RMA NJ, about this - I don't see how they can bill a patient the remainder of their fee, if they are in-network and accepting the contracted fee from insurance. So in a nutshell Helena - don't stress. I think you are fine. 

At RMA NY, I'm pretty sure they just bill for IVF, one lump rate for the ER/transfer (~10K). The lab and US costs are billed separately, and since I work at a hospital affiliated with RMA NY, I only pay a copay. Anesthesia is separate and out of pocket. 

At RMA NJ, it appears that everything is itemized, like you said Cheart. It sounds like the $12,225 that she quoted me is an approximate cost, and includes office visits, monitoring, retrieval etc. etc. etc. Every tiny thing.

If I go with RMA NJ, I have to make SURE that they bill appropriately, because not everything should be billed under infertility - the labs and US for example should be coded differently. I'm going to have to be on them like glue to make sure they bill and code things so that they don't use up my fertility benefit inappropriately.

I just looked at the approximate costs and fee schedule, and once I subtract out the costs for US and monitoring, it looks like it's more like $8225, not including ICSI, cyro and anesthesia


----------



## DaisyQ

And Marie! Thank you for the offer - you will likely be hearing from me!


----------



## Helena_

who's your financial person? What you were describing seemed really odd to me. I haven't actually had to deal with any of this yet, but just from everything bit of information I've been able to read on it, that doesn't happen. I wonder why she told you that. I hate talking to my finance person. It's like pulling teeth to get any info. Like I want to get an idea of my out-of-pocket and I know they have a contracted rate with my insurance, yet she claims that there's no way to know my out-of-pocket until it's time to pay or some nonsense. If there's a contracted rate, surely she knows (or can find out) what that rate is. We're just going to be prepared to pay for the most, but hope it's less. That's actually what she told me I should do. So stupid.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, these people suck. My person is Monica.

I think maybe the reason she can't tell you what to expect is she doesn't know yet all the services that will be billed (how many blood draws, ultra sounds, office visits etc.). But she (or your insurance company) should be able to tell you the contracted rate per service. I'm calling United tonight to find out.


----------



## jchic

So got back from my IVF appt with Dr. Morris at RMA - basically I am scheduled for a lap on 5/21 and originally she wanted to send me right into an IVF cycle before the lab shuts down from June 20-July 20th but now she is saying that it would be cutting it close to the lap, and she would prefer to do it in August to ensure I have the best success rate possible. So we are doing this:

In the luteal phase of my july cycle I will start estrogen
On CD 3 of my cycle (which would be right around Aug 3-5th) I start my Antagonist protocol for IVF
So hopefully, GOD WILLING by Labor Day I will be pregnant!

I am upset that the original plan was pushed back a bit, but she says that I have a 70% rate of success for a live birth, so given that, I will do what she recommends. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jchic

I have Monica! Seriously make sure she gets back to you!


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy try to call and speak to Maribel. I think she is really good


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks blue!

Jchic, :hugs: I really think this will work for you (first try!) and I think you'll probably get more eggs out of waiting and doing the estrogen suppression vs. rushing into an IVF cycle without it.


----------



## Helena_

jchic- 70% live birth rate sounds awesome! It'll be well worth the wait :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - I know how much waiting sucks especially when you have it all planned out in your head. I think it is good to rest a bit after the lap anyway so you will get there and 70% chance is great!


----------



## jchic

Blue - did you get your insurance info?


----------



## BlueStorm

I just got word a few minutes ago that insurance approved my IVF cycle. I was actually crying when they told me! I just posted my entire schedule in my journal if you want to check it out. I will catch up on you lovely ladies after work today. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from insem and everything went good. DF's sperm count post wash was 97.5 million so that was good and everything went smooth so now I'm just waiting....waiting....waiting.


----------



## Helena_

congrats blue

good luck, ash


----------



## jchic

yay Blue!

Ash - great numbers - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BlueStorm

great numbers ash! Fingers crossed


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies...just catching up... I have actually been enjoying some peace and quiet with my Dh gone on a business trip and I have been reading the 50 Shades of Grey series...great read by the way.

Good luck Ash looks like those numbers are great!!
Blue that is so awesome about the insurance!!
J chic it will all work out for the best and just think positive that maybe the waiting til August is what's needed for that BFP with no stress of having to hurry things along to beat the lab closing
Daisy my finance lady at RMA of PA was going over everything with me, confused the crap out of me and then said once they get the plan into action she'd have better numbers and that any out of pocket expenses have to be paid 2 weeks prior to ordering medication...which makes no sense to me what so ever so I'm just as messed up with the insurance I thought my insurance covers for IVF's I don't know why finance lady is telling me that I'm going to have to pay between 2-4 k not including the medicine which can be another 2k

Marie so happy about the twins :) 

And if I missed anyone else I'm sorry and hope you are all doing well also 

Baby Dust TO ALL :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Does everyone's nurse always call them back same day (as long as you call before their cut off time?). 

I am still waiting to get my AMH results and find out what my drug protocol is, and I feel like it's late in the game to be figuring this out. My nurse had someone call me on Friday to tell me no news yet, and that she'd call with more info on Monday. Well it's Monday, and no call yet. I called her at noon and her outgoing message says that she will respond to messages left before 1:30 on a priority basis. I can't seem to get any work done today because I'm so anxious to hear and afraid I won't get a call back...


----------



## tryinginNJ

I promised myself I wouldn't test until the blood test this coming saturday but I did.

IUI was on April 27/28, Ovidrel shot was on the 26th. I tested on Saturday to see if the shot was still in my system - it came out with one line. I tested yesterday and today and there was a second faint line. Hopes are up! Hopefully it isn't a false positive due to the ovidrel.


----------



## Helena_

Daisy-.I didn't get my amh until some time after, but my nurse is quick to respond. 

Tryin- fx'ed!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Trying! Wow! Sounds like a BFP to me! 

HL - thanks. My blood draw for my AMH was on Wednesday, and it sounded like we'd have the results back by today FOR SURE. So I don't know why I haven't heard yet. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Helena_

I had mine done on the 18th, and didn't get them back until the 3rd. That could be because I didn't ask for them, though. Hope they get back to you asap


----------



## DaisyQ

It came back - 1. Pretty low for my age I think, but nurse says it's normal. But at the bottom of the normal range for sure. 

Also, DH's SA came back - 1% morph. So we are doing ICSI for sure.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy..did they make you repeat this blood work? I remember when I first went in for my very first consultation the dr told me she bet that my ovarian reserve was nothing. And she was wrong it was normal especially for my age.. Just curious to see if we have to repeat the same bloodwork. We have our appointment tomorrow to go over all the paperwork and sign consents and have bloodwork done genetic testing as well.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't think we are repeating any blood work - this AMH level is from last week. 

The doctor just wanted my AMH level and antral follicle count before determining my drug protocol. 

I am really bummed out.


----------



## jerseygirl412

oh ok...chances are I'll be having the same thing then, we'll find out tomorrow what my protocol is going to be tomorrow. Don't be bummed everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

don't be too bummed, Now the doctor knows what he has to do. This will work!


----------



## Helena_

what was your level? I can't remember mine, but sent an email to ask. I think she may have siad 2.6, but that seems low based on googling. I suppose there's gonna be different scales


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy _ sorry for the disapointing results. At least u can move forward. My nurse usually calls me back around 3 on week days. Weekend are earlier..but they should call u back same day.


----------



## BlueStorm

Trying...fingers crossed!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Helena_Lynn said:


> what was your level? I can't remember mine, but sent an email to ask. I think she may have siad 2.6, but that seems low based on googling. I suppose there's gonna be different scales

My level was 1. Anything over 1 is considered "normal," so I'm borderline. 2.6 is just fine.


----------



## jchic

I feel like results CONSTANTLY change though - you will be fine. IVF bypasses almost everything so you are going to end up with a nice BFP. We ALL are


----------



## tryinginNJ

I took another test today - Clearblue digital and it said BFP. I emailed my nurse to get her thoughts on true bfp or false positive. Maybe I can go in for a blood test sooner than Saturday to find out. I want to get excited but can't right now.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sure it's not a false positive if you tested out the trigger a few days ago. This is it! Congrats!


----------



## tryinginNJ

Fingers are still crossed!!!


----------



## jchic

trying, congrats!!! this is exciting!!!!!


----------



## Helena_

Congrats!


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay trying!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update... 

Ok, so I finally heard back from my nurse about my protocol.

So here is the plan:

Today is my last BCP - I will likely get my withdrawal bleed on Saturday. 

I go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work on Saturday.

Based on how those results look, I should be starting my stims on Saturday night.

The meds are being called in for me today, and include:

Gonal F (stims)
Menopur (stims)
Ganrelix (anti ovulation)
Ovidrel (trigger)
doxycycline (antibiotic for both me and DH)
medrol (steroid - to help implantation/prevent rejection)
metrogel (antibiotic I think - it's a suppository for the day of transfer)
endometrin (progesterone support)

I will then be going back in on May 15, and May 17, and then every day until they think I'm ready for retrieval. Retrieval may be as early as May 19th or as late as May 25th, depending on my response to the drugs. 

So it's almost here!! 

The only bad news.... the week of egg retrieval, my supervisor is not letting anyone take any days off because we are short staffed. So I'm going to have to tell her that I am having a medical procedure done. I'm going to wait until I have a better idea of which day ER might be, and then I'm going to tell her... I hope to GOD she doesn't ask for a doctors note because I really don't want her knowing my business. Taking off for the transfer shouldn't be a problem though, phew.


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy that is great news!! I'm sad we wont' be on the same schedule but happy for you and now I can ask you tons of questions! I wonder why I don't have the anit ovulation drug on my list? I also don't have Menupor instead I have LDHCG. Who knows, I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## jchic

So weird how protocol is different for everyone!
Cant wait to see all these announcements on here, I will be expecting them!
My surgery is 5/21, so drawing near....cant wait to get it over with and move onto IVF in August. BRING.IT.ON.


----------



## Helena_

Daisy- great news. As far as a doctors note, just have them write gynecological procedure. That's all they need to know


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Helena Lynn. Luckily, I told my boss today and she said ok, didn't ask any questions. 

Blue, you won't need ganerelix if you are doing Lupron. The lupron will surpress ovulation. Not sure about hcg vs menopur, but I think it's relatively new and gaining popularity. :shrug:


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Helena Lynn. Luckily, I told my boss today and she said ok, didn't ask any questions.
> 
> Blue, you won't need ganerelix if you are doing Lupron. The lupron will surpress ovulation. Not sure about hcg vs menopur, but I think it's relatively new and gaining popularity. :shrug:

Yes I forgot about the lupron!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I'm still in the TWW obviously but I went in today for my progesterone test and they also took blood to do some genetic testing. They just want to make sure I'm not a carrier for any of the genetic diseases and then if I come back positive for any they will check my OH also. I'll get the progesterone test results today and they said up to 20 days for the genetic test results. Other than that, I'm bored and wanting this TWW to be over with!


----------



## jchic

Ash - hope the 2WW goes by quickly for you!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies... 
Yay Trying that is so great!!!! 
Ash the 2 ww there's no other way to describe it other than it sucks!!

Had our genetic blood work done and another ( will here results on 5-30) consult with the nurse on Tuesday since my Dh was away for the original consult we had to sign all of our consents. We were accepted into the study at RMANJ so we will be having 2 blastos out in after PGD and the nurse said that it's almost common practice for assisted hatching with IVF now which scares me a little because I read that assisted hatching can also make the embryo split into identical twins. I know I shouldn't jump ahead with my thinking...just hoping that one of these blastos stick... I have to go for a saline sonogram too, I have to call when I get AF which should be sometime this weekend go for my day 3 bw and us and schedule start the bcp on day 5 for 2 weeks overlapping with Lupron then Gonal F @ 225 with hcg then Ovidrel trigger all depends on when AF gets here this month but they're thinking retrieval to be on or around 6/10... I'm super excited for this!! Hope this will be the answer to our prayers...


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey! That's exciting. Are you doing the temperature study, where they culture half the embryos at 37 degrees and the other half at 36 degrees? And then do pgd/ccs? We are doing that study...

We have opted out of genetic testing for ourselves at this point because I've already had a lot of testing done and all normal, dh has two normal kiddos from first marriage, and we wouldn't get the results back before starting our cycle anyway. Plus we are getting our embryos tested so we should have an idea how many are normal/abnormal. 

Ash, GL with the tww. It's good that you did the testing so that if you do need IVF, you'll have covered your bases.


----------



## Helena_

Have my hsg today. Kinda nervous that it'll hurt, but I'm sure it'll be fine. Wish me luck!


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Jersey! That's exciting. Are you doing the temperature study, where they culture half the embryos at 37 degrees and the other half at 36 degrees? And then do pgd/ccs? We are doing that study...
> 
> We have opted out of genetic testing for ourselves at this point because I've already had a lot of testing done and all normal, dh has two normal kiddos from first marriage, and we wouldn't get the results back before starting our cycle anyway. Plus we are getting our embryos tested so we should have an idea how many are normal/abnormal.
> 
> Ash, GL with the tww. It's good that you did the testing so that if you do need IVF, you'll have covered your bases.

Daisy, Yes that's the study. I wanted to opt out of the genetic blood work too but the doctor convinced me to have it done, we each have a normal child different relationships, and that was my arguing factor to decline the genetic testing, the doctor told me we may each have a normal child but we don't have a child together, better to have it done she said. So we did it, 

Yes our embryos are getting the testing too, are you having the ICSI as well? We are but I think that's part of the study... did they say anything to you about the assisted hatching? 

Helena good luck!! Everything will be ok!!


----------



## Helena_

She said that they'll give me a cd, and I need to bring it to them. Did anyone try to look at the cd before giving it to them?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - yeah we were going to opt out of genetic testing too but my insurance covers it so why not and fyi, just because your DH has 2 other kids that don't have any genetic disorders doesn't mean you and your DH will because kids only get them if both parties carry the disorder, so I'm not saying that you guys have that compatible gene I'm just saying that some people are carries, some not and when two people that are both carriers get together that's when the kids are effected. Anyways! Yeah I'm all set for IVF. I test 5/18 and if negative onto injectables :)


----------



## Helena_

Tubes are clear! The room/doctor looked like it was out of a horror movie, but otherwise it was just mildly painful.


----------



## DaisyQ

Helena Lynn, so glad it went well!

Ash, I've already had a bajillion genetic tests done - the entire Ashkenazi jewish panel, which includes things like Fragile X and cystic fibrosis and Tay Sachs etc., and much, much more. All negative - not a carrier for anything. And there is no history on either side of genetic issues, so at this point we are not considered high risk. I think because I have already had all this testing done already, the doctor did not push us to do MORE testing. We may still get the full genetic testing done - but not before moving forward with this IVF cycle.

Jersey, we are doing ICSI because DH has 1% morph. Before I found out about the morph issue, we were undecided about ICSI - but it IS a part of the study, so you will end up having it. You should find out if the study will pay for it, or if you have to pay for it.

As for Assisted Hatching - my nurse told me that they do assisted hatching for everyone pretty much - I think it is their standard of care. It's true that assisted hatching has a higher identical twin rate, and it is entirely possible (but probably not super likely) that one or both embryos will split into identical twins. I didn't ask about the frequency of this occuring, but I think it is pretty low. I did ask today about the success rates of IVF with CCS tested embryos and was told it increases your chances by about 10%. Specifically, if they end up putting back 2 genetically normal embies, the pregnancy rate is 70-80%, and if they put back one (if you only have one blast to transfer), it's 60-70%. I was also told that the rate of twins with the transfer of 2 CCS tested embies is 50%. 

Are you READY for twins??!! :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh, didn't know you already had all of that testing. That's good you've had it all done. My DF and I have never had it done so we needed to do it. Good luck with IVF daisy!


----------



## jchic

Jersey thats SO exciting! You are on your way now. Dont worry about the assisted hatching, its standard practice for RMANJ, they do it for everyone unless there is a specific protocol for certain reasons that wont include that. 
5/25 is so close, so you are right there!

Not much to report here, waiting for AF, then onto surgery then IVF, so taking a relaxed approach for the summer until mid july!


----------



## BlueStorm

Jersey - Great news! You will be transferring before you know it!

Helene - I'm glad that your HSG went well. I was so nervous for mine after reading stuff online but it was a piece of cake. 

Ash - Good luck in your TWW. I don't envy you right now, hate the TWW

AFM - Started Lupron injections last night. I was kind of mad at my nurse b\c I was supposed to get a reminder phone call yesterday to tell me to start the lupron and I never got a call. I also felt like I got no instructions on how to do the Lupron injections. I mean once you've done one it's pretty much the same thing with all but it would have been nice to at least had a video to watch or have the nurse explain what to do..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bluestorm - I wouldn't envy me either! The TWW sucks! But surprisingly this has been the easiest TWW thus far. I think because I had a friend from high school visit and she kept me busy for about 3 days. And my DF and I have been doing wedding stuff so ... I'm happy but I do want to know if it worked or not, I think my testing date is 5/19 or something but of course I'll start testing at about 10dpiui.


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, didn't they set you up to take the online IVF course? I haven't taken it yet myself, but I'm hoping that it really will teach me how to do the injections. I just got all my meds last night.

NOT impressed by communication at RMA NJ.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - i learned how to take all of my needles watching youtube videos. I had a training class but it was a week ahead of time and so did me no good. Also, i had no instructions which needles to use so it was so frustrating. Hopefully online is good & you get all of your info.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Blue, didn't they set you up to take the online IVF course? I haven't taken it yet myself, but I'm hoping that it really will teach me how to do the injections. I just got all my meds last night.
> 
> NOT impressed by communication at RMA NJ.

No I did not get set up online for IVF course. I did do that with IUI but they never did it with the IVF. Other girls I know in the area that go to a different clinic have to take a course or go online and take a test before they can start. I just feel like I was just thrown into it with no direction except for a schedule. My nurse called me to apologize this morning. SHe was like, "good thing you are ontop of it". geez...

Marie - Hope you are feeling well!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie!

Same thing happened to JenniferAnn. She was totally in the dark, and watched YouTube videos. My nurse sent me a link to an online IVF class. I just went over it and haven't watched the injection videos yet, but they are there. I think there might be some videos on freedom pharmacy's website too?


----------



## Helena_

Blue- wow, I can't believe they dropped the ball on that. You sure do pay them enough, you'd think they'd call you. 

OH got his SA results back. They said it was all normal, but reading the packet they gave me, the motility seems low? 

volume:4.9
concetration: 70,000,000
actively moving: 53%
shape: 4%

It says 60% with forward progression and 32% with rapid progression...Maybe his were rapid and not forward? 

I'm unsure about the morph, but I'm pretty sure it falls within normal. Wonder if I should have him take fertilaid motility just for the hell of it. He's on fertilaid for men, so I'm hoping that that's helped. any ideas?


----------



## DaisyQ

I really don't know that much about motility. Sorry! 

As for morph, 4% is the cut off for "normal." So it's normal, but perhaps a little borderline. If you do end up going the IVF route, you should discuss whether ICSI would be appropriate for you.


----------



## Helena_

thanks Daisy! Are there any supplements you know of that can help? I'm not sure if his count is normal, but the packet says 15 mil of higher. So his seems way above normal...4% of 15 mil is a lot less than 4% of 70mil. 

I should also mention that he said his sample looked different than it usually does. He said it was very watery and just odd looking. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it. For now I won't worry and just see what the doctor says. I really hate borderline results....too close to bad.


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you. If you end up going down the IVF road, you can always request another SA done. 

As for supplements, I've heard Fertileaid for Men is good and Conception XR. I think coQ10 is good for men, but I don't know the details or how much to take. I know Fertilaid for men has coQ10 in it. 

Blue - here is a link to a lupron video... although I'm sure you already have it figured out!

https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Daisy - I ended up watching something on utube just to make sure i didn't kill myself :haha: I emailed my nurse again and she set me up with the elearning thing so I feel better now. 

Helene - sorry I don't know much about the motility either. Our doc told us none of those supplements work but I seem to remember some people saying that they do. Not sure, but I guess it can't hurt if you are willing to spend the money on them.


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Helena Lynn, so glad it went well!
> 
> Ash, I've already had a bajillion genetic tests done - the entire Ashkenazi jewish panel, which includes things like Fragile X and cystic fibrosis and Tay Sachs etc., and much, much more. All negative - not a carrier for anything. And there is no history on either side of genetic issues, so at this point we are not considered high risk. I think because I have already had all this testing done already, the doctor did not push us to do MORE testing. We may still get the full genetic testing done - but not before moving forward with this IVF cycle.
> 
> Jersey, we are doing ICSI because DH has 1% morph. Before I found out about the morph issue, we were undecided about ICSI - but it IS a part of the study, so you will end up having it. You should find out if the study will pay for it, or if you have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> s for Assisted Hatching - my nurse told me that they do assisted hatching for everyone pretty much - I think it is their standard of care. It's true that assisted hatching has a higher identical twin rate, and it is entirely possible (but probably not super likely) that one or both embryos will split into identical twins. I didn't ask about the frequency of this occuring, but I think it is pretty low. I did ask today about the success rates of IVF with CCS tested embryos and was told it increases your chances by about 10%. Specifically, if they end up putting back 2 genetically normal embies, the pregnancy rate is 70-80%, and if they put back one (if you only have one blast to transfer), it's 60-70%. I was also told that the rate of twins with the transfer of 2 CCS tested embies is 50%.
> 
> Are you READY for twins??!! :rofl:

LOL I guess I'm ready for anything at this point  :wacko:

How about you??? I guess we're at a 50/50 change for :baby: :baby:


----------



## DaisyQ

I know - it's cookoo!


----------



## DaisyQ

So had my baseline US and blood work today. Lining looks good (thin), and I will be starting injections tonight. Just waiting for my bloodwork to come back and to get a call from the nurse with instructions. 

My antral follicle count is less than I had hoped for - 11 (5 on one side, six on the other). I really, really hope the number of follicles goes up. Does this number go up once you start taking meds?? I need at least 8 mature eggs to be retrieved to be eligible for the study I was hoping to participate in. Fx.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - 11 eggs is pretty good. The meds may add a few more but you'll probably end up with more than 10. My dr says his goal is always around a dozen. I wanted 20-30 like i've seen some girls get but there could be more risks and a longer recovery time so probably not worth it.

Helena - his SA seems pretty good. If he is on fertilaid for men, that's probably enough. He should try not to drink or smoke too much or at all and eat healthy. There usually isn't dramatic results with men but every little bit helps.

Jersey - having twins is so exciting so if it happens to you, you will be doubly blessed. Our rates were 60% singletons & 25% twins with 2 embies transferred. We didn't do any genetic testing though so that could have upped the #'s.


----------



## DaisyQ

marie44 said:


> Daisy - 11 eggs is pretty good. The meds may add a few more but you'll probably end up with more than 10. My dr says his goal is always around a dozen. I wanted 20-30 like i've seen some girls get but there could be more risks and a longer recovery time so probably not worth it.


Thanks Marie. :flower: That's reassuring to hear. I too was hoping for 20+ eggs!! I felt like for sure if you have 20 + eggs retrieved, then you've got to have decent fertilization and a bunch of embies to work with...


----------



## DaisyQ

First round of injections done. Gonal F - no biggie. Menopur - OUCH!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Marie thank you so much!! I hope to be blessed by what ever God has in store for me..twins do run in my family so we naturally had that chance if I were able to conceive without help

Daisy you are doing so well girl!! I'm still waiting for AF to show up so I can start with the bcp...


----------



## DaisyQ

Good morning ladies!

So I'm in a RMA thread on fertilitycommunity.com, and one of the ladies there just found out she is prego with TRIPS - both embies transferred stuck, and one split!! This was her fourth IVF cycle, but her first at RMA NJ. Crazy!!


----------



## jchic

HI ladies! How was everyones weekend? 
Dukey! How exciting you are SOCLOSE now, you can basically taste it! You are at the finish line!

AFM -waiting for AF (should have been here Sat or Sun) and she NEEDS to come so I can have my surgery!!!! She better hurry up. WTF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm 10 dpiui this morning and I tested and got a bfn. I'm not too surprised as it's still early but wow ... when is this going to work!?! I'm not counting myself out, but my hopes have definitely dropped.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh ash, I'm sorry. 10 dpo is still early though. Give it a 2-3 more days. 

Jchic... You are late????


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> HI ladies! How was everyones weekend?
> Dukey! How exciting you are SOCLOSE now, you can basically taste it! You are at the finish line!
> 
> AFM -waiting for AF (should have been here Sat or Sun) and she NEEDS to come so I can have my surgery!!!! She better hurry up. WTF.

Me too Jchic waiting on AF that was supposed to be here same time as you my nurse actually called me to see if I forgot to call and report day 1...Whom ever would've thought we'd be doing an :witch: dance...


Daisy...oh wow triplets!! I've heard about the assisted hatching helping the embryo split into identical twins....makes me a little nervous :wacko:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Give it a few more days Ash...don't count yourself out!!


----------



## jchic

Ash, give it a few more days :)

UGH, I know! I have cramps that are extremely bad and nothing. This is the ONE time I want AF to flow flow flow, LOL.


----------



## DaisyQ

Makes me nervous too, jersey! Yikes. 

Doing the :witch: :happydance: for you both. Unless of course it's a :baby: on the way!


----------



## jchic

Its defo not a baby for me....with these cramps, I would only assume AF at her worst or possible alien. 

LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl:


----------



## jchic

FINALLY started slightly spotting brown. WOOHOO!


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad my :witch: :happydance: worked.


----------



## jchic

Seriously. Now please go work on some other dances so we all can get prego! 

PS - went to my MIL's yesterday and was bringing some brunch items outside and she says "DONT carry heavy things! You dont know if that can harm your body if you try to get pregnant"...really? seriously lady? Ugh.


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: :baby: :happydance: :dust:

How's that?

Sorry about your MIL. :hugs:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy a little more :witch: :happydance: here please and thank you ...still cramps no bleeding or spotting


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm having cramps today after that bfn which I normally get before AF so, I'm assuming I'm out. Oh well. I'm also having a lot of CM but it may be leftovers from my DF's and I's BD last night so I'm trying not to read into it. Oh and my boobs hurt.

On a good note, it's early but I'm pretty sure I found my wedding dress already :)


----------



## Helena_

sorry to hear about the bfn, ash. It's still early, so you aren't out yet! What will next cycle bring for you (if there is a next cycle)? Exciting about the wedding dress


----------



## ashknowsbest

Helena - Next cycle I'll be doing injectables ... I really hope this time is it though. yes, very exciting about the wedding dress. At first I didn't feel like a bride but then we put on the veil and then it started to feel very real. My mom didn't cry thank god! I hate crying! lol.


----------



## Helena_

hopefully our cycles won't be too far off. We can be injectable/iui buddies :)

do you have pictures of the dress?


----------



## DaisyQ

Picture of the dress please!

If you need inspiration for wedding planning, I love the website stylemepretty.com 

Ash, I hope this was it for you too, but if not, I think the success rate with injectables is MUCH higher than with clomid. You will get there - one foot in front of the other.

Jersey, :witch: :happydance: :witch: :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

My mom has all of the pictures of me in the wedding dress but I can send you a link to the picture the designer has on her website. 

https://moderntrousseaunyc.com/collections/bridal-gallery?album=1&gallery=20&nggpage=2 

It's called Jessica. Mine will be a little different because I'm doing some modifications to it, like the color underneath the lace will be a latte color, the lace will be off white, and they're going to change the top part to a sweatheart neck, but keep the cap sleeves and then the back is going to be a very deep V. :) But with that picture you can get the general idea.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I forgot! 

Helena - yes we can be IUI/Injectable buddies. When do you start all of that?


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash! That dress is lovely - very soft and romantic. Awww...


----------



## Helena_

I'm hoping end of this month/beginning of June. Waiting to hear from my nurse about it


----------



## jchic

Very pretty dress - very romantic :)


----------



## jerseygirl412

Very pretty dress Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! I love the dress too but I feel like it's so soon before my wedding, i want to still love it in 2 years! Lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I tested this morning 11dpiui and it's negative. This was my 3rd IUI with clomid where I've had 3 follicles. I'm pretty much going to have a consult with my doctor in the next few days once we know for sure it's negative (its still a little early but there's not even a hint of a line) and ask him is we can just skip the injectables round of IUI. I'm just not sure what that's going to change for us. I mean, we have always had about 3 follicles and my OH's sperm count has always been great. This time it was 97.5 million post wash! I don't understand so I would rather just get on with IVF ....


----------



## jchic

I'm sorry Ash. Negatives are always hard, regardless. I would definitely consult your doctor. If your insurance covers it and if there arent any known issues, then injectables is a good route to try first. You get alot of eggs and most likely will release more than 1. In addition to that, its a good way for them to see how you respond to the injectables for when you do go IVF. BUT after 3 IUI's, I can totally see the need to move on. I had 3, and that was my limit (one natural cycle, one femara and one injectables) before I wanted to move to IVF, but everyone is different.


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, egg quality is better with injectables than with Clomid...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aww Ash....so sorry..it's so disappointing which unfortunately we all know way too well!!
My AF showed up 5 AM this morning!! Now we can finally get this show on the road!! 
Just heard from my nurse have to go Thursday for my bw and next Thursday for my saline sonogram. Also we got our genetic testing back already which is really quick being that we only went last week, both my DH and I are NOT carriers for anything that was checked! So some good news for us!! 
I'm excited hoping that we are first time lucky for the IVF!!


----------



## Helena_

Sorry, Ash. I've heard amazing things about IUI with injectables. It givea much better results than just IUI with clomid. When do you meet with the doc?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey - glad my :witch: :happydance: finally worked!

Update - had my first follie check today after 3 days of stims. I had 13 follicles total, mostly under 10mm, but one was 12 mm and another was 13mm. My doctor said she was probably going to bump my medications up to a higher dose in the hopes of recruiting additional follicles, but wanted to wait on my blood work to see what my estrogen levels were. Just got the call from my nurse, and my estrogen levels did rise to 218, so we are sticking with the same dosage for now. It was explained to me that usually what happens is that estrogen surges first, which then is usually followed by some more follicles popping up, and apparently my rise in estrogen from Saturday to today is consistent with that surge... So they are hoping to see more follicles on Thursday. Looks like I will need to order more meds though for sure as I only have enough Menopur to last through Thursday, and I'll definitely need more than that.


----------



## Helena_

great news, Daisy! Hope those follies grow.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy everything is looking GREAT for you!! Did they say what day they thing the ER will be?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nope, not yet. I was just told sometime between 5/19 and 5/25 - if I had to guess (and this is a total stab in the dark) it would be Thursday 5/24...


----------



## jerseygirl412

So close....I'm so so happy and excited for you!!! Sorrry ^^^^ I meant **think** not thing....quick typing while at work!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jers! When will you start your cycle?


----------



## jerseygirl412

I have to go this Thursday for bw no us so happy about that I should be in and out of there, get my script for bcp as long as bw comes back good I can start them, I have to go for saline sonogram on 5/24 I'm really not too sure of what I'm going to be doing until the results of that come back which the dr thinks results should be ok, nurse said I will be taking Lupron as well she gave me an example of my cycle dates with my AF as of last Friday that I should be going in for ER somewhere between 6/11-6/15 which is going to be a little later now that AF started today.
Did you have the saline sonography done?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nope - just had the HSG done which is all RMA NY required. RMA NJ didn't say I needed to have it done. :shrug:

I've heard the saline sonogram is better than the HSG though.

You are very close too! The time on BCP is a little bit slow, but during that time I just tried to stop thinking about TTC since it was obviously not happening on the pill. I took a bit of a mental break from all of this. This stimming thing is going fast though. It's exciting. I just hope I get results! It's such a crap shoot. There are women who get 20 eggs retrieved and BFN, and others who get 2 and end up with a BFP. It's so hard to predict how this will turn out. I just hope I'm lucky with the first try.


----------



## jerseygirl412

I honestly have enjoyed this little break of having the month off, catching up on sleep not getting up @ 5AM to get my monitoring done...but on the other hand I wish I would've gotten started last month.. I think you will be fine...quality not quantity and you will have both!! I hope and pray you're 1st time lucky too :) I do know that I will be on the Gonal F, I mentioned to the nurse that I had so much left over from my last IUI cycle not sure what else I'll be on besides the BCP, Lupron and Gonal I'm sure the dreaded Ovidrel trigger lol I'm sure I'll know more next Thursday...
I had a Hystosalpingogram ( I know I spelled that wrong) but it was over a year ago and it was normal, nurse told me that this is their protocol at PA to have this done


----------



## DaisyQ

Gotcha. Do you come to morristown for monitoring on weekends? or just for the ER/transfer?


----------



## jerseygirl412

No the PA office is open on the weekends so I go there. I'll be in Morristown for the transfers...makes me happy my children will be "conceived" in Jersey :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww.... :haha: That's funny!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi girls!! Sorry I've been so busy at work and working late I have not had much time on BnB the last few days. 

Daisy sounds like stimming is going good! When is your next u\s?

Ash sorry about the BFN but onto bigger and better things!

Hope you ladies are all well and hopefully I can get on here more often.

Nothing exciting happening with me, just taking my lupron and that's about it till next week


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi:blue! Saw on the other thread Lupron has made you emotional... Hang in there lady. 

My next scan is on Thursday.


----------



## Helena_

jerseygirl412 said:


> No the PA office is open on the weekends so I go there. I'll be in Morristown for the transfers...*makes me happy my children will be "conceived" in Jersey *

:rofl:


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Daisy..yeah I have just been crying for no reason. I assume its from that!

GL on thursday for lots of follies


----------



## ashknowsbest

12dpiui ... still negative. I'm officially calling this 3rd IUI a fail and onto other things now ... I will call RMA in a couple of days when I get AF and tell them my concerns about IUI with injectables and how I want to just move to IVF and see what they say. I'm pretty sure they're going to make me do the injectables but it's worth a try asking about moving to IVF already...


----------



## jchic

Blue! You are back! Cant wait to hear about next week!

Jersey - HAHAHAHA. YES!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, if you want IVF next cycle, I'd tell them now. They need some lead time to get that set up for you. If you wait until after AF arrives, it may be too late for next cycle.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Blue good to see you back!! I cry like that right before AF as a matter of fact was crying like that Monday sitting at my dining room table and my husband is just so used to it now he goes "getting your period soon are ya? So God only knows I'm going to be a HUGE cry baby with the Lupron...
Yes ladies I'm super thrilled my "conceiving" will take place in my home state lol
Yes Ash let them know now this way they can get your plan under way I'm pretty sure the lab shuts down the end of June into July too so maybe this way you'll be set ready to go when it reopens!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash is at RMA NY, and I'm pretty sure their lab does not shut down. But ash, they will need to get approval from insurance and clear you financially, and order your meds, so I would let them know know this is what you want. We met with our doctor and the IVF coordinator about a week before My next cycle was due to start to get everything set up. There are also a list of tests (hiv, hepatitis, rubella) both you and DH will need to gave done before they will clear you, and you'll need to take the IVF class too, and it's only offered once a week.


----------



## ashknowsbest

jersey - why does the lab shut down? You're talking about the one at RMANY right ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

daisy - I called the office this morning and they are going to have the nurse call me asap. I told them what was going on and so they know it's time sensitive. Hopefully I'll hear from the nurse soon and then we can start with all of the testing. The main thing right now is getting my insurance company to either approve it right now or not ... they may want me to do injectables and IUI but when I talked to them yesterday they said they may not so that I should have my doctor submit all of the necessary paperwork that way we can get it sorted out asap.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ash no sorry for the confusion...I believe it's only the lab in NJ and I'm not sure why they shut down


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay, I didn't think they closed because my RE told me that if I wasn't pregnant through IUI by June that we would do IVF the following cycle and I don't know why he would tell me that if he knew the lab was closed. Phew, thank god it's not closed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I just go off the phone with the nurse and she's going to e-mail Dr. Copperman and let him know that I would rather move forward with IVF than do IUI with Injectables and she said that from what she's seen, when someone my age is trying to have a baby it's kinda of better to move onto IVF after 3 failed IUI attempts because usually they don't have success so ... that's kinda good to know but sucks at the same time! Well, she's going to get the ball rolling anyways. She said I'll hear back from one of the coordinators by tomorrow or the next day to talk about the steps we have to go through and which paperwork and bloodwork I need to get done etc. I'm nervous and excited but I hope the insurance company approves it and doesn't make me do another IUI.


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news Ash!

Jersey, the lab in NJ closes twice a year to be cleaned - or at least that's what they say! Those embryologists probably need a nice long vacation! :haha:

The last date to start a cycle before lab closing is June 20th.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Great news Ash!! 

Daisy thanks for all of that info!! I'm sure they do need a break, guess it's pretty stressful trying to get all of us girls pregnant!! 
I'm getting my cycle in by the skin of my teeth then!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep! You'll be fine... :flower: I really hope we can do a fresh transfer - otherwise I might have to wait until August! Eek!


----------



## jerseygirl412

The nurse said the same thing to me...I don't want to wait until August :( 
Are you worried about OHSS? That worries me a lot.. That seems to be the one thing out of everything that scares the crap out of me, I've read where women have to be hospitalized, one lost an ovary...geeze...I guess it's a good thing RMA makes us go all the time for the bw and u/s


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not worried about it, because it doesn't look like I'll produce that many eggs. From what I've read, the risk is much higher for women with PCOS or women who respond really well to the drugs, producing > 20 eggs. I think that if an RE is really worried about OHSS, they will recommend a freeze all cycle, to allow your body to recover - since pregnancy can exacerbate OHSS. Especially at RMA where the FET rates are so good, it seems they are not worried about switching from fresh to frozen... But I'm really hoping for fresh!


----------



## jerseygirl412

I totally agree with you I'd rather a fresh as well... I'm nervous I'm a good responder to the medicine. They had me lower my dose of Gonal F the first IUI and 2nd IUI they started me at a low dose of Gonal F and told me I had 3 targets for the :spermy:
Well, I guess we take it day by day....But I hope and pray for both of us it's FRESH all the way and we are both first time lucky!!


----------



## DaisyQ

What was your dose of Gonal F for the IUIs? Just curious.

I was a good responder to clomid (2 follicles each time), on 100 mg. I'm responding OK to Gonal F so far, but it just doesn't look like I'll be producing 20+ eggs, since my antral follicle count on Day 1 was 11, and my US last time showed 13. I'm hoping to get some more, but I highly doubt I'll get anywhere in the neighborhood of 20.

Have they told you what your antral follicle count was? 

With the every day monitoring of estrogen, they can adjust medications up or down - I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## jerseygirl412

First IUI dose for Gonal F was 225 lowered to 150, 2nd IUI I was at the 150 dose. They could've told me the count but I didn't know what they were talking about, they call out so many different numbers to each other that I don't know what they're talking about, I do know that they always have to get my left ovary from the belly not the vaginal way.


----------



## Helena_

So, I spoke to my nurse. She wants me to go in on the 30th to get a cycle status check and then I'll be taking Provera. So pretty much 2 weeks until I get to start the IUI (well, maybe 4 considering that it takes me about two weeks to get a period with provera)!! Yay!

Not gonna lie, pretty tempted to just take provera now...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck Helena....guess we shall do the :witch: dance for you so you can get started quicker!!


----------



## DaisyQ

jerseygirl412 said:


> First IUI dose for Gonal F was 225 lowered to 150, 2nd IUI I was at the 150 dose. They could've told me the count but I didn't know what they were talking about, they call out so many different numbers to each other that I don't know what they're talking about, I do know that they always have to get my left ovary from the belly not the vaginal way.


Interesting... I'm only on 150 of gonal now... hmm.... I have no idea how to interpret dosages, and what they mean in terms of follie growth/recruitment!


----------



## jerseygirl412

The dr herself told me they were going to start me at the 225 Gonal F for IVF and take it from there to see if the dose has to be adjusted depending on the bw and u/s...I should probably start asking more questions when I'm there...


----------



## Hopeful523

Hi there ladies, I'm new to BnB. Happened to see your thread, I am also being treated at RMA. Hubby and I have been Ttc tor 3 yrs. We found out after two Semen analysis there was no spermatozoa. Last week he had an open biopsy, results came back Negative. Not much else to be done. Looking into DS for IUI. Have to set up an appt. To discuss what's next. Reading your posts gives me hope as welll as comfort, seeing how supportive you are all of eachother. Just wanted to thank you!


----------



## Helena_

welcome hopeful!


----------



## jchic

Welcome Hopeful! Stay in touch on this thread, the ladies are great and the support is tremendous! wishing and hoping all goes great and you get your BFP soon. What RMA location are you at?


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome hopeful. I'm sorry to hear about the biopsy results, that must have been a blow. :hugs: Best of luck to you with DS - I'm sure it will work out great. :flower:

So I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this. 

It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged. 

I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good. 

To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome hopeful. I'm sorry to hear about the biopsy results, that must have been a blow. :hugs: Best of luck to you with DS - I'm sure it will work out great. :flower:
> 
> So I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this.
> 
> It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged.
> 
> I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good.
> 
> To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.

Welcome Hopeful :flower:

Daisy - I am so devested for you. I can't even believe this I ever even thought about this happening. I really hope there is still something they can do. Is there any hope of making this into an IUI instead :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

I guess so - but with 1% morph, I'm not sure there's really a point. ?

Also wondering if I may have already ovulated since the doc originally thought my 16mm follicle was a cyst, and I'm also having a lot of creamy CM, which is typical post O for me. 

This whole thing just bites the big one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - sorry to hear the devastating news. :hugs: I hope they get everything sorted out and you can still move forward with your first IVF. FX'd for you that you can still go ahead with it. 

As for your OH's morph, miracles do happen :)


----------



## jchic

Ugh. I cant even tell you how upset I am for you Daisy. I really hope it all gets sorted out, and if it doesnt, that at least a protocol is in place that will make your ovaries work marathon style producing those big fat eggies. All my love!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jess.


----------



## Hopeful523

DaisyQ- Im sorry to hear theres a set back in your cycle. It is very frustrating when you keep looking towards your end goal and you have so many things to get through to get there. Hang in and have faith that things will work out. Im a big believer in timing and it will all work out. Ill be rooting for you. So far after everything my husband and I have been through, faith is what mostly keeps me going. Big hugs :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey ladies, I have a question. 

For those of you who need authorization for IVF how long did it take your insurance company to approve the procedure? I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to do IVF this cycle coming up if AF comes on time because AF starts on Saturday and I'm supposed to start the IVF medicine the first day of my cycle so .... I'm getting bummed out and just wondering if the process has been quick for any of you? 

I mean, if I have to do injectables IUI this cycle then at least we're doing something but I really just wanted to move on already.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Welcome Hopeful!! This is the BEST thread ever!! The women on here have really become my rock!!
Daisy girl I'm so sorry :hugs: ...please hold on to a little faith you never know miracles can happen when does the doctor want you to go in again for a scan? I will say a prayer right now for you!!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

ashknowsbest said:


> Hey ladies, I have a question.
> 
> For those of you who need authorization for IVF how long did it take your insurance company to approve the procedure? I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to do IVF this cycle coming up if AF comes on time because AF starts on Saturday and I'm supposed to start the IVF medicine the first day of my cycle so .... I'm getting bummed out and just wondering if the process has been quick for any of you?
> 
> I mean, if I have to do injectables IUI this cycle then at least we're doing something but I really just wanted to move on already.

Ash...not sure which insurance you have, I have Aetna and I had to register on the fertility hotline, they ask you a bunch of questions...The nurse had everything done for me as far as having the cycles approved, but I know for mine each cycle had to be authorized even with an ulimited amount of IUI's...for me getting my medicine ( even though I had refills for my injectibles) authorized was a pain in the ass..not from RE but from Aetna itself but once Aetna receives the authorization from RE I have my meds delivered the next day... Now, I start my bcp today had my bw not pregnant and everything else they check on cd#3 is good( which we all knew but insurance makes them do a preg test anyway)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jersey - I have the same insurance it seems. I have aetna ... with unlimited IUI's which have already been approved but now need the authorization for IVF. All of my authorizations seem to be done like yours, I don't deal with them at all, my RE's office does. Thanks for the info though ... I'm pretty sure I can get the medication delivered overnight because they did that with my ovidrel a couple months ago ... I believe with my first IUI but I think it's the authorization process that's going to take the longest ... not the med delivery.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jersey & hopeful. 

Call RMA and have them "escalate" your request for authorization. I ran into trouble too, getting it authorized in time, and the people at RMA NJ kept calling and calling my insurance, and I called too, and it went through the day before I was due to start meds. Get on it! And good luck. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

daisy - I called RMANY this morning again and told them it was urgent and she said she would note that in the request to call me and then we could get it going .. I mean for all I know they're already starting the process but I want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## DaisyQ

No prob. :flower:


----------



## jerseygirl412

That's what I had to do as well, call up...but I find I get a faster response through email with my nurse...she faxes it to Aetna, and I call Aetna's specialty pharmacy like every 10 mins to see if they got it...then when they say it's there but not processed I call the fertility hotline up upset ( not yelling) about ready to cry and they really help push things through...now mind you this was my 2nd IUI cycle which I couldn't understand why I had to go through all the bs of authirization with re-fills drove me crazy...
I didn't get any meds yet for the IVF just starting the bcp tonight which I think I'll leave my office for a little go get that filled and sit outside it's absolutely beautiful out!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

jersey - do you mind me asking if you know how much you'll be spending on your meds?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ash...no I don't mind at all....not sure how much meds are going to be for the IVF...but my meds for injectible cost me $ 150.00 (Gonal F and Ovidrel) 
Going into IVF I have all of the Gonal F that I should need nurse said if I run short she'll give me a 300 pen so I really don't know what else I'm going to be on besides that and the Ovidrel 

If I find out anything I will let you know :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok thanks so much! And do you have prescription insurance through aetna ... ? Maybe that's a weird question but I have aetna for medical insurance and I have CVS caremark for prescription coverage. It's so weird and it confuses everybody. I'm just trying to figure out how much I'm going to have to spend on medication. I won't know obviously the exact number until I find out what the exact medication are going to be but I'm a little stressed about it. For my ovidrel it was a $15 co-pay but I know that IVF and Injectables with IUI calls for a lot more medication ... so I'm worried. :\


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ash...my prescription plan's with Aetna as well, and they told me depending on which plan the employer picks depends on which end the fertilitiy medicine comes out of...could be the medical side where you'd have to meet whichever deductable amount you have or the prescription side of it...mine lands under the prescription plan ( which is horrible by the way ) I can't remember off hand the cost breakdown of both medicines but the total was $ 150.00 Sounds like you have an awesome prescription plan...I just dropped off my script for the bc pills and it's going to cost $ 19.56 for the month lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, RMA NY will find out what your prescription plan covers for you - they do all the "heavy lifting," which is nice. 

I have Medco for my prescription coverage, and it had an $1800 cap on fertility meds, and I had already reached almost 1k with the two IUIs - I guess for clomid and ovidrel. 

My regluar insurance is supposed to cover injectable meds under the 10K fertility cap, and so we used 3K+ of my fertility benefit to cover injectables for this IVF. It was a mistake though, because the prices that are charged to insurance can be 200% higher than the cash price - so really we should have paid cash, and kept our 10K fertility benefit intact.

Paying cash - these meds can cost 3K+. It depends on your dosage, and how many days you stim. Doing a long lupron protocol costs more because there are more shots. 

I am spending ~ $300 a day in injectable meds. It's crazy. But it could be worse.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aren't insurances so confusing?!?! I'm happy that RE's office does take care of the bulk of it...could you imagine if we had to do it all with all the stress of the cycles? 

How are you feeling Daisy? Said a few prayers for you!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am hanging in there Jersey - and I appreciate the prayers. I talked to my doctor and my nurse and the plan is for me to go in tomorrow so my doctor can scan me herself. My labs came back OK - my estrogen is 499 (which might be low, but at least it is going up), and my progesterone is low, which is good. 0.4. So I guess I'll be playing it by ear, taking it day by day. I just need my small follicles to GROW.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update - I just got home from another scan and more blood work. My doctor is on the fence about what to do with me - cancel or push forward. I have two big ones - 17mm, I think one at 14, a few at 12, maybe one or two at 11, and 4 or more are under ten. I don't know the total count. Overall she is just not happy at the way they are scattered all over the place in terms of growth. 

She said that if I was 40, she'd conclude this is the best we can hope for and move forward. But since I'm 34, and this is our first try, she said she think we can do better. She said that if this happens AGAIN next time, that we will just assume this is how my body reacts, and will push forward anyway. She also said she's not expecting to get 15 eggs out of me - (this is disappointing) - based on my AMH and AFC, but that she's hoping we can do better than this. She is also aware that we have a limited fertility benefit which will only (partially) cover one try, and then we are 100% out of pocket - so she doesn't want to possibly waste our fertility benefit on this cycle which is looking suboptimal. 

We discussed converting to IUI, and also starting me on Estrace during my luteal phase so that if it is a BFN, we can move right into a new stim cycle. I am hoping the dates work out with the cruise we are supposed to take the week of July first. My husband also has some business travel planned in mid-late June that he says he cannot move (we'll see about that). I know we could always have his sperm frozen, but this is suboptimal, no? Fresh is better? So it's all up in the air. I will know more after talking to my nurse later today.

Nervous about canceling, and having the same (or worse) response next time... And worried the timing won't work out. 

My doctor is also not thrilled about me traveling so soon after possible ET. Ugh.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - sorry you don't have any solid answers right now. It seems that you have a very good doctor though and she's looking out for you! I'm sure everything will work out just keep the faith and FX'd! 

AFM - I tested with a FRER this morning just in case and it was negative so I'm hoping AF will show tomorrow so that I can get this injectables IUI cycle going. We can't do IVF this cycle because we're not going to be able to get the insurance to approve it in time and do all of the preliminary bw, etc. So, I'm a little bummed out but we've got everything else moving along with the IUI injectables so I'm happy we're at least doing something and not just sitting around. We're going to be doing all of the testing that's needed before IVF this month so that if it's a fail with the injectables we can move onto IVF and not waste any time.


----------



## Helena_

sorry you're having such a hard time :( As far as frozen sperm goes, everything I've read says that frozen is just fine. I'm inclined to believe that fresh would be better, but probably not by much. I would talk to your doctor about it, but I would imagine it would be fine.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! TGIF :)

Ugh Daisy - in the grand scheme of things, I think if you can get a better outing with more eggs, its worth it to wait and see if you have a better response next time. IF you dont (which I doubt!) then use what you can for an ER. I know the waiting sucks, but she knows what she is doing and I am confident that Morris wouldnt steer you in the wrong direction. Keep me posted. xx
AFM - Went to see Dr. Boher for my surgery pre op. he was amazingly thorough and made me feel confident. Based on my u/s he definitely thinks I have stage 3 or 4 endo and that he will scrape and remove everything he can to ensure that I am as close to brand new as possible. He did mention that if he needs to remove any of the tubes, pending the level of endo, he will IF there is damage that he cannot repair. He isnt sure what he will find in there, but wanted to prepare me just in case. He did say that the tubes are pointless for IVF anyway, so thats good news, LOL. 
Surgery is scheduled for Monday, I am nervous but excited to get the show on the road. Then in luteal phase of July I start estrogen and the party gets started in August! WOOP!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy...keep praying!! I hope that these eggs grow and grow for you. I will keep praying for you girl!!
Ash, maybe the round of injectibles will be all you need!!
Jchic...good luck Monday!! Just think after the surgery you are on your way to start the process!!
AFM....nothing but bcp now...have to go for my saline sonogram Thursday!!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Jersey! Not too long now for you :)

So, when I was at RMA yesterday this woman came in holding a newborn and one of the doctors came out and she said to her - "this is her. This is my absolute miracle thanks to you. She is a beautiful miracle". I started to hysterical cry! Things like that gives me HOPE.


----------



## jerseygirl412

It's so nice to have hope like that....I know one day we are all going to be holding our little miracles :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh - Jchic - you are making me cry (again!). 

It will happen for us - it has to.

Glad you liked Dr. Bohrer - I had him for monitoring last weekend and he was so nice and gentle.

Soon the lap will be behind you and you will be looking forward to your IVF cycle.


----------



## Hopeful523

DaisyQ- Im sorry about the added stress that this brings you. But just know that your doctor does know best. These things are better if not rushed, eventhough its hard to have to keep waiting. stay positve and keep the faith. I will keep you in my prayers.
Ashknowsbest- Good luck :)
Jchic- Good luck on Monday!! Ill keep you in my prayerS :)
jersey_ Stay Positive
AFM- I had a phone call from my nurse today checking in on me and how we are after my husbands surgery last week. It kind of rehashes those sad felings of the negative outcome. So now she wants to know what our plan is since treatment has changed now. So now I have to schedule my consult to discuss IUI with DS. I am very nervous but it must be done. Can Anyone offer some advice and tell me what kind of goes on the very first time you do IUI? I appreciate it :)
I hope you ladies dont mind me commenting on your statuses, I know I am new, but I feel greatful to have found this thread. We all want that miracle and eventhough we have different disgnosis, we all want that baby. Its great to know how supportive you all are of eachother :)


----------



## Kins

Hopeful523 said:


> DaisyQ- Im sorry about the added stress that this brings you. But just know that your doctor does know best. These things are better if not rushed, eventhough its hard to have to keep waiting. stay positve and keep the faith. I will keep you in my prayers.
> Ashknowsbest- Good luck :)
> Jchic- Good luck on Monday!! Ill keep you in my prayerS :)
> jersey_ Stay Positive
> AFM- I had a phone call from my nurse today checking in on me and how we are after my husbands surgery last week. It kind of rehashes those sad felings of the negative outcome. So now she wants to know what our plan is since treatment has changed now. So now I have to schedule my consult to discuss IUI with DS. I am very nervous but it must be done. Can Anyone offer some advice and tell me what kind of goes on the very first time you do IUI? I appreciate it :)
> I hope you ladies dont mind me commenting on your statuses, I know I am new, but I feel greatful to have found this thread. We all want that miracle and eventhough we have different disgnosis, we all want that baby. Its great to know how supportive you all are of eachother :)

Hopeful- On here you can respond to ANYONE'S thread we are all in this to support one another. For me I often read posts but dont respond as often. These ladies on here have supported me through my freq doctors visit because it helps me know Im not alone

I dont know about IUI though so I cant help you there.

Me and DH are going to try it the baby dance way first if my follicles ever participate it that fails I may try the IUI. I am currently on my 2nd cycle of injections with Gonal-F my first produced too many of uneven sizes go fwd

So now we are starting extra slow hoping only one or two grow faster than the others so then we can do the ovidrel shot and baby dancing.....


I definitely am a little sadder since the first cycle of injections and all cycles of pills have not been good ugh. But hey at least I am responding to the injections right... just gotta get the right dose down.


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins I am having the same issues with my eggs being all over the place in terms of growth - but in my case, I need LOTS of eggs all at the same size. 

hopeful, you are welcome to chime in as you please!
Iui is no biggie. You will go in on the third day of your cycle for bloodwork, then take meds (Clomid or injectables usually), then go in for more blood work and an ultrasound around cycle day 12 (with Clomid anyway). You may have to go in additional times until they think you are ready to trigger. Then you take an injection of ovidrel, and then you go in for the iui the next day, and the day after if you are doing back to back. They insert a speculum, and insert the sperm into your uterus with a catheter. It's not painful. 

Afm, It's official. My cycle is canceled. We are converting to iui, and starting estrace during my LP to prepare for next cycle. 

I asked about letting the lead ones go, in order to let the little ones catch up, but she feels this isn't going to work well, since the follicles are all over the place in size. she said if I had one big one, and all the others were growing together but just small, we could let the big one go, and let the other ones grow together to maturity. But that's not exactly what's happening here. 

She said there's no way to guarantee this won't happen again. She said there are three ways to quiet the ovaries before stims - Lupron (which she doesn't recommend for me), bcp which we tried, and estrace. 

She said if it does happen again, she would go ahead with ER, because apparently this is how I respond to stims. But she thinks there is a good chance for better success next cycle with the different protocol. 

She said if we went through with ER, I could expect 3-4 mature eggs. Which is definitely suboptimal. 

So I'm waiting for my nurse to call, but I think I am triggering tonight with iui tomorrow and saturday. So much for sleeping in!


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy - I am so sorry to hear your news. At least your re truly cares and is making the right decision for you and your bank account. I know how disappointing this must be. Hang in there :hugs:

Ash - Sorry you can't do IVF this go around but good luck with your IUI and like you said at least you aren't sitting this one out totally.

Jchic - I'm so glad you liked Dr. Bohrer. I love him! OK I am totally crying now too over that story with the baby. Not hard these days with this darn lupron.

Hopeful - Thank you for doing personals. It is always welcomed here!

Jersey - good luck with your saline, it's easy peasy

AFM - picked up all the rest of my meds yesterday. Holy cow, it is a huge shopping back full of goodies. It made me kind of nervous actually. 

Monday is day one of u\s and b\w and then hopefully stims!


----------



## jchic

Dukes, glad this is working out and at least you are moving with an IUI so its not a complete bust. 
When will you be starting your cycle?


----------



## jchic

YAY BLUE! You are almost there!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aww Jchic...sorry to hear about this cycle but it's not a complete bust though right? IUI may work!!
Blue How exciting!! It's almost start time...and hoping to be in and out for the saline she said about 15 mins

Hopeful I love comments...I like to hear everyones experiences!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

jerseygirl412 said:


> Aww Jchic...sorry to hear about this cycle but it's not a complete bust though right? IUI may work!!
> Blue How exciting!! It's almost start time...and hoping to be in and out for the saline she said about 15 mins
> 
> Hopeful I love comments...I like to hear everyones experiences!!

Sorry Jchic I meant Daisy...on the phone with the boss got me a little distracted!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, with triggering tonight, my next cycle should start on June 1st or 2nd - if AF shows up 13 days later like she normally does. Not sure how all the hormones of this cycle might affect my LP, but it used to be 12 days long before I started with all this IUI and endometrin and what not. I'm not going to take endometrin this time. I'm going to go in for a progesteron check on Wednesday, and if it's low, then I'll take it. I don't want to take it unless they really think I NEED to take it - you know? It's messy, and I don't want my LP to go 16 days if it's a bust.


----------



## Hopeful523

Thanks Kin :) Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful523

DAISY - thanks for putting me at ease. I just want things to work out and nervous of the unknown.Good luck with iui. :)
Blue - Good luck! I'm excited for you :)
Jersey - saline isn't too bad. I'm a weakling lol but just breathe :)


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - wow, can't believe your about to start already! The meds are overwhelming at first until you get the hang of it.

Daisy - wouldn't it be great if you got your bfp from your iui and never had to do ivf? I think you made the right choice bc you always would have wondered what would have happened if you waited one more cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I just announced my pregnancy last night to my family. My parents were in complete shock as they had apparently given up on us. They & my sister gave away all of their baby stuff recently to friends. I know it's been almost 3 years but there's never been any infertility in my family so i guess they assumed it was over for us. So excited to have the news out there now.


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie! That's great news - it must feel so good to FINALLY tell your family after all this time TTC. Were they shocked about it being twins? 

How are you feeling?

My first IUI was today. Had to get up at 5:15 this morning to get there for our 6am collection time - ouch. It went well - DH's sample had 47 million motile sperm, so that's good. I reclined in the car on the way home and after eating a little breakfast, went back to bed and slept for 4 hours! This week has been so draining. We go back tomorrow for another IUI, and it will be another early morning.


----------



## BlueStorm

marie44 said:


> Bluestorm - wow, can't believe your about to start already! The meds are overwhelming at first until you get the hang of it.
> 
> Daisy - wouldn't it be great if you got your bfp from your iui and never had to do ivf? I think you made the right choice bc you always would have wondered what would have happened if you waited one more cycle.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> I just announced my pregnancy last night to my family. My parents were in complete shock as they had apparently given up on us. They & my sister gave away all of their baby stuff recently to friends. I know it's been almost 3 years but there's never been any infertility in my family so i guess they assumed it was over for us. So excited to have the news out there now.

So happy you finally got to announce your wonderful news :happydance:


DaisyQ said:


> Marie! That's great news - it must feel so good to FINALLY tell your family after all this time TTC. Were they shocked about it being twins?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> My first IUI was today. Had to get up at 5:15 this morning to get there for our 6am collection time - ouch. It went well - DH's sample had 47 million motile sperm, so that's good. I reclined in the car on the way home and after eating a little breakfast, went back to bed and slept for 4 hours! This week has been so draining. We go back tomorrow for another IUI, and it will be another early morning.

Great numbers Daisy! Hey you never know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Af showed this morning right on time, so I start my meds on CD 3 ... oh joy! Never thought I would be giving myself shots at home but I guess there's a first time for everything. 

I'm looking forward to getting this cycle started to see if we can have success with injectables. :)

Daisy - FX'd this IUI works for you and you don't have to do IVF at all!


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash - Good luck with your meds. I hope this is it for you!

I had my first scan and b\w this morning to see if I can start stims. Lining looked good. I had 6 small on one side and 7 small on the other. Does that sound low? Does that mean the max eggs I will has is 13?

I can't wait to start stims b\c I have been feeling awful from lupron and have really bad headaches. I hope they go away after tonight. Just waiting on nurse to call for blood work results.


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, from what I hear, new follies can pop up once you start stimming. The important thing is that yours grow together. I think anything 8 or better is considered a good amount. I was also expecting 20 eggs or something but that number isn't typical of everyone. Women with pcos generally get more eggs. The important thing is quality!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Daisy, I am just starting to freak out a bit :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you. The entire process is nervewracking. I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and btw, I had 11 follies counted on my baseline scan, and at the end I think I had 13 or 15 visible ones (others can sometimes be hiding). This was after only 6 days of stims. So you'll probably get more. But because mine were all over the place in size, only 3 were mature at trigger. Actually, not even sure those were mature at all!!! They were 17 mm (2), and 15 mm.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I had to order my gonal F today and ovidrel and surprisingly the co-pay in total for both was only $30! Yay! I feel so relieved. i think they said the total was about 1700$ so I'm very blessed to have great insurance. 

I start the injections tomorrow and I also have to go in tomorrow for a baseline ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm really not looking forward to the ultrasound since AF is still here but it is what it is ... gotta do what you gotta do! 

FX'd this cycle works and I don't have to go through this anymore ...


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Af showed this morning right on time, so I start my meds on CD 3 ... oh joy! Never thought I would be giving myself shots at home but I guess there's a first time for everything.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting this cycle started to see if we can have success with injectables. :)
> 
> Daisy - FX'd this IUI works for you and you don't have to do IVF at all!

Good luck ash. I feel like I have been doing these injections for awhile
They aren't too bad. I didn't even bruise the 1st cycle. This cycle I am bruising though. It's weird. 


Anyhow I Truly hope we get some babydust on us


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> Oh and btw, I had 11 follies counted on my baseline scan, and at the end I think I had 13 or 15 visible ones (others can sometimes be hiding). This was after only 6 days of stims. So you'll probably get more. But because mine were all over the place in size, only 3 were mature at trigger. Actually, not even sure those were mature at all!!! They were 17 mm (2), and 15 mm.

Ya what is the mature size the doctors look for?


----------



## BlueStorm

ash good luck, you are lucky your insurance covers a lot!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctors and we're all set to start the injectables. I had my baseline ultrasound and also some bloodwork and the nurse is going to call me tonight to let me know what dose of gonal F I'll be taking. The needle is small so I'm not really nervous at all .... I just want to get it over with and do the IUI that way I can possibly get my baby!


----------



## DaisyQ

The gonal and ovidrel are both easy peasy. It's the menopur that stings. 

Kins, I'm not sure. I think for IVF, it's standard to trigger when the lead follicle is about 20 mm, but really they want to trigger when the greatest number of follicles look to be mature. I think they take both follicle size and estrogen level into account. 

For iui, I read online that it depends on what drugs were used. I forget the exact sizes, but for fsh only, I think "mature" is 18 mm or bigger, and for fsh and LH, 16mm or bigger. 

My guess is I had 2-3 mature follies at trigger.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies...just dropping by to say hello and wish everyone a happy day!! I've been extremely busy at work these past couple of days and a lot of stress at work as well, which I know isn't any good..I would love to take a vacation to relax from this place!! 
Still with the bcp and the saline is Thursday...hoping that I get a more accurate or pretty accurate time of when everything is going to start happening....I have no patience lol 
Good luck Ash with the injectibles you'll be fine!!
Daisy...how are you doing looks like the numbers for IUI were pretty good :) now you start the 2ww...hoping and praying for you girl!!
Blue you've started!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## jchic

Hi girls,

So surgery went great. I am recovering now on my couch and took off through Thursday for work....I may have to take the remaining week off (Thurs and Fri) too depending on how I am feeling. So its Stage 3 endo and it was in both my ovaries, it had blocked my right tube and my ovaries were attached to my uterine wall. Uterus was all clear. They also found endo on my intestine. They removed it all and everything is in tact and looking great. He also unblocked my tube! Said that IVF will give us an 85% chance now !!!! Also said if we try naturally, we now have a 45% chance over 4-6 months. Excited to get on with IVF with in August and estrogen in July luteal phase. In some pain and discomfort, but glad its over!

How is everyone?


----------



## BlueStorm

jerseygirl412 said:


> Hi Ladies...just dropping by to say hello and wish everyone a happy day!! I've been extremely busy at work these past couple of days and a lot of stress at work as well, which I know isn't any good..I would love to take a vacation to relax from this place!!
> Still with the bcp and the saline is Thursday...hoping that I get a more accurate or pretty accurate time of when everything is going to start happening....I have no patience lol
> Good luck Ash with the injectibles you'll be fine!!
> Daisy...how are you doing looks like the numbers for IUI were pretty good :) now you start the 2ww...hoping and praying for you girl!!
> Blue you've started!!! How are you feeling?

feeling good thanks for asking. Just still have bad headaches! Sorry to hear about work I am in the same boat. I really am trying not to stress but it's pretty much impossible.



jchic said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So surgery went great. I am recovering now on my couch and took off through Thursday for work....I may have to take the remaining week off (Thurs and Fri) too depending on how I am feeling. So its Stage 3 endo and it was in both my ovaries, it had blocked my right tube and my ovaries were attached to my uterine wall. Uterus was all clear. They also found endo on my intestine. They removed it all and everything is in tact and looking great. He also unblocked my tube! Said that IVF will give us an 85% chance now !!!! Also said if we try naturally, we now have a 45% chance over 4-6 months. Excited to get on with IVF with in August and estrogen in July luteal phase. In some pain and discomfort, but glad its over!
> 
> How is everyone?

Jchic!! I totally forgot about your surgery and I'm so sorry I didn't wish you luck. I'm glad it's over and went well. Wow 85% chance is so great! I bet you are glad you had it done now.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Jchic...glad to hear you are doing ok after your surgery...with those numbers for IVF that's an awesome percent for success!! Rest and take it easy just think how quick July will be here for you!!
Blue..glad to hear you're feeling good but I do hope your headaches go away...sure the stress at work doesn't help either, there's no way to avoid it at my job either...


----------



## Helena_

did anyone get their hsg done in Morristown? I need to make a list of docs I've seen in the last 24 months for insurance and I can't remember the address to where the hsg was done. I think it was Madison Ave, but I can't remember the doctor's name.


----------



## BlueStorm

Helena_Lynn said:


> did anyone get their hsg done in Morristown? I need to make a list of docs I've seen in the last 24 months for insurance and I can't remember the address to where the hsg was done. I think it was Madison Ave, but I can't remember the doctor's name.

Sorry Helene I didn't have mine done with RMA but you should be able to call and they could let you know.


----------



## Helena_

I figured it out :) thanks, though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got a call from my doctors nurse because a couple of weeks ago I got blood drawn tO test for certain genetic disorders and the results are in and I'm positive for cystic fibrosis. I'm sad about it but not too much because if my OH doesn't have it were fine but if he does come back positive for it then we will have to do ivf so they can test the eggs for it before they transfer them back to uterus. Ah it's all crazy. So if he's positive we will most likely be canceling this IUI cycle since we don't really want to bring a child that will suffer into the world.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, I'm sorry about that. Fx he is not a carrier.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Sorry to hear that Ash...FX'd that you get good news for your OH
Is this the genetic testing through the Counsyl( think that's how you spell it)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jersey - I'm not sure what the counsyl is but our genetic testing is done at mount sinai in NYC ... and we get the blood drawn at RMANY ... so not sure really .. why ?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Ash...we had the blood drawn at RMA also but in PA...it's sent to Counsyl, we had to make an appointment the day of the blood work to go over the results...which is supposed to be on 5-30 we still have the phone conference that day but we were told our results last week. I wanted to ask you if they did your bw and OH bw the same time or does he have to go seperately since you tested positive? I do hope for the best for you guys and that your OH doesn't test positive FX'd!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay thanks for the explanation! I had to have the blood drawn first and now that I've come back positive OH has to get tested. They weren't going to test him at all if I came back negative for everything. I have a feeling he doesn't have it ... I mean I can't prove it obviously I just have that gut feeling that everything is fine on his end but they're going to rush his results so we should have them in a week before I'm supposed to get inseminated. ....


----------



## jerseygirl412

Aww Ash I will say a prayer that everything works out well for your OH!! Glad they're rushing everything for you!! Hope your injectibles are going well though!! Try to relax and set your mind on positive thoughts!!


----------



## jchic

Ash, im sorry to hear that. Hoping he isnt a carrier and all works out :)
Blue- how was the scan?
Jersey, dukes- how are you all? Helena?


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash sorry to hear about your results but praying that DH's test comes back good and you won't have to worry.

Hey Jchic - Hope you are recovering well. When is your post-op appointment?

AFM - Had scan and b\w this morning. Lining looked good and for follicles I have 5 at 10, 1 at 11, and 11 under 10. She said I will probably stay on the same dosage depending on my b\w and then Morristown on Saturday for monitoring. 

I am feeling a bit better as far as headache but just tired and hungry. Anyone else feel hungry while stimming?


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad all went well Blue!

Jchic, I'm OK, just trying (and failing) to be patient! I just want to be stimming again, and I just want to make it through to ER and transfer.... it's agonizing. I know you must be feeling mucho impatient too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for all of the support girls. OH went this morning and they said the results would be rushed so we're all set. Hopefully we hear back by next week sometime and then we'll be all set for IUI or we won't be because he'll come back positive. ... but he's not positive, PMA!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Blue That's awesome
Daisy...the waiting really sucks!!
Ash...fingers crossed for you!!

Jchic...YOU ARE MY TWIN!!

Had my saline this morning...not what we were expecting...we thought everything was going to be good...NOT
Surgery on 6-27 They found a growth in my Uterus I have to stay on the bcp they don't want me to have a period until after the surgery then hopefully I can start the IVF process again sometime in July...
I'm very bummed and so sad...was looking forward to getting in to the lab and having my IVF done in June....


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, Jersey - I am so sorry. :-( 

Did this not show up on your HSG? Now I'm worried there might be something wrong with my uterus.. I never had the saline sonogram...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you Daisy :flower:
I had my HSG a year ago and nothing showed on it at all..results said normal.
My nurse wasn't expecting to see anything..All I know that my Uterus was introverted at the start of the exam then went to retroverted...and I'm sore as hell right now...


----------



## BlueStorm

Ughh...Jersey sorry to hear that. More waiting sucks.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bah! That TOTALLY sucks.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thanks Blue...waiting definitely sucks....now I have to wait to have this removed and hope whatever it is....isn't cancer 
Daisy....TOTALLY SUCKS.....I'm sitting at work and it has been non stop with bs today and I just want to go home :(


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG Jersey - I doubt it's cancer - I think uterine polyps and fibroids are pretty common. I know we don't know for sure, but let's take it one step at a time. :hugs:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Daisy...I don't think it is either ...I'd like to think with all of the tubes of blood taken something would've showed up...I think I'm just so upset about the delay :(


----------



## DaisyQ

I would be too. I know what that's like, with my cycle being canceled and all. Wondering if I'll get pushed back again if my doc wants me to have that test!


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> I would be too. I know what that's like, with my cycle being canceled and all. Wondering if I'll get pushed back again if my doc wants me to have that test!

Hi Daisy....sorry I didn't respond last night, I honestly was in a lot of pain a lot more than the cramping they said I'd have and I was just laying in bed.
RMA of PA won't let an IVF cycle start without the saline sonogram, so I think you should be alright because they let you start the cycle but it was switched to IUI..


----------



## DaisyQ

Jeez, I hope you are feeling better today. I wonder if the fact that I didn't have the saline sono was overlooked since I switched to RMA nj mid-cycle. :shrug: going to ask my doctor about it.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Yes Daisy feeling much better than last night still sore though 
Could just be a different protocol for each place with that test I'm sure if you ask the Dr about it he/she will let you know if they think you need it...the nurse told me that I may have to have another one after the surgery and I really think I'm going to decline that because if they're going in with the scope and removing the growth they should be able to see if anything else is there. 
I'm back at work and it seems a little more calmer today than yesterday...but I think I'm going to just send everyone home @ 1 and get this holiday weekend started since I don't want to be here either :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I just got really pissed off at my doctors nurse at RMA ... she made me cry and yes it's probably somewhat because of the medication I'm on but I think it's also because she was completely insensitive. 

So, she called and let me know that they're lowering my dose because I have good follicles and they're growing at a rapid rate and then she asked me if I had any questions about what she called me on Friday about which was my CF carrier news. I said yes and asked her when we should expect my OH's results and she said that she couldn't promise that they'd be there before my IUI was supposed to be and so I said that's fine, I'm still going to take the medication and if we can go ahead with the IUI then that's great and if not then I wanted to start with IVF right away since there's a prep month before you can actually start the procedure and stim medication. After I said I wanted to start IVF asap if I couldn't do the IUI she told me that I had to see a geneticist before we did anything but I said I don't understand that because if OH's results come back negative we don't have to see a geneticists so why do I have to see a geneticists before we know anything. Also, she told me that I can't make that kind of decision based on emotions ... that I have to think about what I want to do really hard before I make a decision and that's when I wanted to climb through the phone and smack her .... I felt like telling her to shut her f****** mouth, that I've been TTC for 17 months and moving onto IVF is not something I took lightly but that it was something that I'd been thinking about for months and months now. What a bitch! Sorry I'm sounding so evil right now but how dare she be so insensitive ... especially knowing that she works at a place where she deals with hormonal, upset people all the time.

I just don't really understand what she was trying to say. Like, she made me feel like we had no hope for OH's results to come back negative and that we were destined to have to see the geneticists. So annoying! 

OH mentioned maybe switching doctors and going to columbia but I don't think it's time for that yet ... I'm going to talk to copperman and let him know what happened and see what he says about everything ... 

I know we have to wait for the results to really do anything wether it be to see a geneticists or not but if I have to be on birth control for a month then why not start that if I can't have IUI this cycle ... ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I've actually been TTC for 19 months!


----------



## BlueStorm

ash - so sorry you had to deal with that today. You can request to switch nurses if you are not pleased with your current one. I know what you mean about being super sensitive from the meds. It just makes everything elevated, but she should not have talked that way to you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks bluestorm - I tried to be nice and I didn't yell at her but I just got short with her towards the end. I don't like being mean but she really made me feel like there was no hope or something ... and OH and I have put a lot of thought into IVF ... I mean when you've been TTC for 19 months and have tried naturally and then tried 3 IUI's with clomid and it's not working ... in my opinion with my age and everything it's just time to move on!


----------



## BlueStorm

I agree!


----------



## marie44

Jersey - so sorry for the delay but FX all will go well & you can try soon.

Daisy - GL with the waiting. I got delayed a few months bc of insurance & it felt like an eternity but the key is to stay as busy as possible so the time goes fast. 

Ash - sucks to have an insensitive nurse. And what does it matter to her anyway if you did rush to a decision. You have a whole month of down reg to think about if you made the right decision. It's not like they're taking your eggs out the next day or anything. I wouldn't switch clinics yet though, sounds like she doesn't know your situation & once she does, she will stop saying things like that.

Blue - sounds like your eggs are maturing nicely. It won't be long now. How is your lining? The minimum i think is 8mm & that's what mine ended up being exactly. It was only 5mm at my first scan so i was worried but the meds will help it.

AFM - just told the family last week. They are still in shock. I have an appt with a twins specialist june 6 so i'm hoping to get all of my questions answered.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie.

Ash, I'm sorry the nurse rubbed you the wrong way. I think genetic counseling is pretty standard, especially if they have found something potentially wrong (like you being a carrier for CF), but as DH is getting tested, you should know soon whether there is something to worry about or not. And I don't see how this would delay your IVF cycle in anyway. There is plenty of time for you to get your results before IVF, to get genetic counseling, etc. And if there really is an issue, they can develop a test for your embryos so you can make sure not to transfer a baby with CF - so it's all good. I don't know why your nurse was being such a Debbie Downer - it sounds like she didn't have all the information or understand your situation entirely. :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

How is everyone?


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Marie. My lining today was at 10. I have six above ten and the rest are below ten. I o back monday. So happy you got to tell your family! 

Helene - doing good, how are you? Hope you all have a nice long weekend :flower:


----------



## Helena_

blue- I'm alright, just waiting to test and for the IUI. I still haven't gone outside today. I'm afraid that it's as humid as it was yesterday


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - your lining is great, you have nothing to worry about there.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thanks Marie...hoping all goes well and maybe we can try by August or September!
Hope you are feeling well and let us know how you make out with your twin specialist!!
Blue I'm soo sooo happy for you everything is looking great for you!
Helena hope you are doing well and all goes well for your IUI
Hope everyone else is doing well also!!
AFM...the soreness is finally gone and I'm feeling like a normal human again. Just enjoying this beautiful weather we're having and actually sat out on my deck with my hubby last night and had a couple of beers felt good to just relax...still taking the bcp since they don't want me to have a period before the surgery...having I guess a good side effect from the pill my boobs are huge :) 
Hope everyone enjoys thier holiday weekend :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls hope you all had a great long weekend!

So had monitoring today. Lining was 11. Not sure about follicles b\c she could not find my left ovary and I was in some pain b\c of how she had to move the probe around so I did not pay attention. I have to go tomorrow morning and it looks like trigger probably tomorrow and ER on thursday. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Hey girls hope you all had a great long weekend!
> 
> So had monitoring today. Lining was 11. Not sure about follicles b\c she could not find my left ovary and I was in some pain b\c of how she had to move the probe around so I did not pay attention. I have to go tomorrow morning and it looks like trigger probably tomorrow and ER on thursday. Will keep you posted!

Hi blue-hope all goes well tomorrow!

I've spent my weekend going back and forth daily for dr visits. My follicles are ready but my lining is only 5.6 they said it needs to be 7. So back there again tomorrow. Keep your fx'd crossed for me. I want to do the trigger tomorrow!!! I just hope all my little follies arent going to catch up to the big one. I'm prob gonna do an IuI and don't want to many. 

Ugh these processes are nerve racking. 

Throw me baby dust.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! 
I am BACK! Feel like I have been dead for the past week. Glad to be back to somewhat normalcy. The amount I have to catch up on at work is NOT normal, however. Ay Caramba! 
How was everyones weekend? Hope it was filled with beaches and sand and cold beers. 

Blue - how exciting! Your ER is right around the corner, it will all be worth it!
Dukes - whats new?
Jersey, Marie, Ash, Kin - how are you ladies?


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins - I hope your lining thickens up so you can be on your way! Can they give you something to help it along?

Jchic- So glad to see you back and I'm happy you are feeling better. Look it's almost June 1st already, you will be Pupo in no time now!

AFM - went in this am and it looks like I will be triggering tonight as long as my b\w looks good. lining is 12 and I have about 16 follicles ready. I'm thankful to be done with stimming. Not feeling great and all this heat has not helped much!


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - I'm happy you're feeling better and that you're back! 

AFM - I have had like 5 scans in the last 10 days ... it's been crazy ... and my follicles are still very small, they're only at 10mm, and I believe there are 3. I know they want to take it slow so that I don't over stimulate but I'm already on CD 12 and I'm starting to feel annoyed. They've had me taking 75 units of gonal F and they had me on 37.5 for 2 days of my treatment ... but I'm pretty sure they're going to up my dose again. Other than going in every two days for a follicle scan everything is very quiet on my end. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, that is annoying - hopefully they will up your dose and you'll get a big boost of growth soon. At least they are learning how your body responds to the injectables which may help them when (IF) it comes time for IVF. Whatever happened with the genetic stuff? Did you talk to Dr. C about it?

Blue - sounds good! So excited for you.

Jchic I'm doing OK. Just trying to take it day by day.

Kins, can they give you estrogen to plump up your lining?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - I didn't talk to Copperman about his nurse, I'm going to schedule a consult with him after this IUI and I'll talk to him about it then. As far as the genetic stuff goes, we haven't gotten OH's results yet but I'm not stressing about it too much since my follicles aren't even ready to go yet. :)

How are you doing? You're in your TWW right ?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep, 9 dpo.


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Kins - I hope your lining thickens up so you can be on your way! Can they give you something to help it along?
> 
> Jchic- So glad to see you back and I'm happy you are feeling better. Look it's almost June 1st already, you will be Pupo in no time now!
> 
> AFM - went in this am and it looks like I will be triggering tonight as long as my b\w looks good. lining is 12 and I have about 16 follicles ready. I'm thankful to be done with stimming. Not feeling great and all this heat has not helped much!

Thanks Blue! SO awesome that you're ready!!!!

ASH- They did the same with me. They dont want to overstimulate. It sucks but its worth it. I have been there almost everyday this for the past 5 days. I am planning to do the IUI and right now I have two follicles close so thats better then fertilizing 5 eggs ya know. Anyway bare withthem... they know what their doing haha Feel better :)

Daisy- I asked them what will help increase my lining and they said the Gonal-F is supposed to. They didnt mention anything additional... Do you know of something?
PS sooo exiting your TWW. I havent been able to have a TWW yet...hopefully soon.

AFM-Okay so I must be losing my mind. So my lining thickened YEY its only 8 but they said that is good!!! Its ready BUT apparently my follicles werent ready. I thought they were but they werent boooo!!! I have two that are close at 15 there are others at like size 11 and under. The Dr's said I need the two to be 18... So keep your fx'd crossed that only these two grow and the other follicles dont :0)


----------



## ashknowsbest

kins - yeah I know they know what they're doing and I am happy they're being careful not to over stim but it is annoying going there every single day almost. It's insane. Anyways, it will only be worth it if I get my BFP and hopefully I will get it. :) Best of luck to you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Your lining will be fine if it's 8 now, and you are waiting another couple if days to trigger. Sounds good!


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins- So happy that your lining thickened up! 

Daisy - HOw are you doing? Are you gonna POAS?

AFM - ER is tomorrow at 10:30am. I will post when I get home to let you all know what we got!


----------



## Kins

Ugh. So they gave me 150 of gonal f last night and that sent me overboard on my follicles. This morning I had too many mature ones to do an IuI. I'm at work trying to concentrate but so bummed. Still waiting for the dreading call from the doctor saying ER have to cancel this cycle. It was going so well too. It suck to start another cycle all over again and lots more needles.


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins said:


> Ugh. So they gave me 150 of gonal f last night and that sent me overboard on my follicles. This morning I had too many mature ones to do an IuI. I'm at work trying to concentrate but so bummed. Still waiting for the dreading call from the doctor saying ER have to cancel this cycle. It was going so well too. It suck to start another cycle all over again and lots more needles.

ugghhh...so sorry to hear this. It's so disappointing to do all that work and then have to be canceled. Any chance of converting to IVF?


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins, that sucks. Could you possibly convert to IVF? Or are you going to try timed intercourse anyway? How many follicles are there?

Blue - almost there!

AFM, I may POAS but not until Friday at the earliest, which will be 12 DPO. I may wait until Saturday or Sunday, which is when my beta is.


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> Kins, that sucks. Could you possibly convert to IVF? Or are you going to try timed intercourse anyway? How many follicles are there?
> 
> Blue - almost there!
> 
> AFM, I may POAS but not until Friday at the earliest, which will be 12 DPO. I may wait until Saturday or Sunday, which is when my beta is.

At least 4 large ones. Last cycle she asked if I would reduce i said no. I think times intercourse is out of the ? Because say I were to fertilze there is a risk of 4. Bummer. Ya I don't think I want to do ivf. It weird all along I said no ivf but when it comes down to it I'm like hmmm...maybe. Wish I were a normal woman lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kins - just because you have 4 follicles doesn't mean they're all going to fertilize. My doctor does it even if there are 4 but no more than 4. Best of luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## Helena_

Kins- sorry to hear that. What do you mean by reduce?


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins, my IUI this time with injectables I had 3, possible 4. I think any more than 4, and you should cancel, but 4 is still doable.. if you are older (I forget how old you are), then the chances of higher order multiples is slim. Most women who get knocked up with trips or quads are young spring chickens. If you are over 35, or closer to 40, I wouldn't worry too much, personally.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and AFM, probably no need to POAS - just started spotting. Originally predicted AF would show Saturday, now I'm guessing tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Kins, that sucks. Could you possibly convert to IVF? Or are you going to try timed intercourse anyway? How many follicles are there?
> 
> Blue - almost there!
> 
> AFM, I may POAS but not until Friday at the earliest, which will be 12 DPO. I may wait until Saturday or Sunday, which is when my beta is.
> 
> At least 4 large ones. Last cycle she asked if I would reduce i said no. I think times intercourse is out of the ? Because say I were to fertilze there is a risk of 4. Bummer. Ya I don't think I want to do ivf. It weird all along I said no ivf but when it comes down to it I'm like hmmm...maybe. Wish I were a normal woman lolClick to expand...

Yeah I think you really have to be ready mentally to make the decision to do IVF, if you are on the fence it's not something I would jump into.

Daisy - Sorry for the spotting, do you normally spot pre AF? I always do and hate that.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes I always do, except for when I took the Endometrin. I took them with my first two IUI cycles because I was convinced the pre AF spotting was bad news and might be preventing an embryo from sticking. Now I'm not as convinced, and I thought I'd give a natural luteal phase a try, especially since my progesterone levels seem normal. :shrug: Honestly, I don't really care, and I'm not surprised. I wasn't holding out much hope. I usually spot for 1-2 days before she shows, but I'm feeling a bit crampy, so my guess is she will be here pretty soon.


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> Yes I always do, except for when I took the Endometrin. I took them with my first two IUI cycles because I was convinced the pre AF spotting was bad news and might be preventing an embryo from sticking. Now I'm not as convinced, and I thought I'd give a natural luteal phase a try, especially since my progesterone levels seem normal. :shrug: Honestly, I don't really care, and I'm not surprised. I wasn't holding out much hope. I usually spot for 1-2 days before she shows, but I'm feeling a bit crampy, so my guess is she will be here pretty soon.

Blue- thats what I was thinking too. I really need to think about things...

Ash- yup. sounds like my doctor would have been willing at 4 follicles too but she would want me to reduce. Would your doc let you try and carry four babies?

Daisy-sorry about af ;-( I am 29yo so I think I will have time to keep trying. Unfortunately this cycle I had 4-5follicles she said popped up over night. I guess thats a good thing for me if I do choose IVF in the future

Helena-by reduce I mean if I were to do IUI and all 4 eggs fertilize my doctor would not allow that because it is risky for me and the babies she would want me to reduce/terminate 2 of those pregnancies that were fertilized. I told her I could not do that therefore she had said we should not go forward. That was last cycle.

Afm-this cycle we took it slower with lower doses so I wouldn't get crazy # of follicles because I wanted to try timed/IuI with out having to "reduce". It was going well I had two follicles close to ready yesterday but this morning I had too many. Crazy how quick these things can pop up

Doctor called me about 45mins ago. Looks like 4-5 ripe ones. Again since I don't want to reduce we have to stop the cycle and go on bc for 10days. She said my next options are tying this again which is tedious but she is willing to do it slow and low as long as I am. OR we go in w/heavy doses and do IVF. 

Gotta talk to the Dh when I get home.


----------



## Kins

BTW blue I love this RMA thread. haha


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I think my doctor would probably let me try however OH and I have discussed this being an issue and I would be willing to reduce ... I don't mean to sound horrible but it would be better for the babies and for my own health to reduce if that were to happen. Who knows when I actually am in that situation .. if I ever am, what I would honestly do but at this point OH and I are willing to deal with 3, welcome 2 and of course welcome one ... four is another situation at this point but we'll see what happens. I don't think it's that likely that all 4 fertilize and implant with IUI anyways. And I've only ever had 3 follicles but I would still proceed even if there were 4. 

Are all 4-5 of your follicles mature? Do you know the sizes?


----------



## Kins

Don't really remember I think 20/22/17 not sure though


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay well the 17 ones are on the verge of mature but not completely mature ... well I mean they might be but I know that my doctor likes to see them at 22mm.


----------



## Kins

Ok new day new beginnings. Have a good Thursday ladies. It I Thursday right? Haha


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Dukes - so sorry to hear about AF....absolute worst. Your new cycle will be here asap. 
Blue - Good Luck today! Cannot wait to hear!
Ash - when do you think you will be triggering?
Kins - are you coverting this cycle to IVF?

AFM - went to the doc for my post op and ANOTHER FUCKING ENDOMETRIOMA IS THERE ON MY OVARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATTTTT THEEEE FUCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its small, and she said that sometimes when they remove the cyst that some strands are still left over, they collpase on themselves and create a new cyst. OF COURSE this would happen to me! I mean, why wouldnt it! Ugh. I totally lost it to say the least. She wasnt concerned and basically told me that she isnt going to operate again and that its small and that its not going to affect IVF, so lets focus on me getting pregnant. Which is fine, but I seriously just had surgery a week ago. 1 WEEK! and a cyst is now there? I am really starting to think that this isnt my plan, because everywhere I go there is a roadblock :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - sorry you have another cyst right after surgery. Life does suck at times, it throws all of these crazy things at you but I think you will have success you just have to push through and it will all be worth it in the end! :hugs: 

I'm really not sure at this point when I'll be triggering. My doctor wants to go really slow with the injectables because right now I have about 10 follicles on each ovary and he said that if he increases my dose too much, it will pretty much make all of them grow quicker, making me have too many mature follicles and he won't do the IUI if I have more than 4 mature so he's really just taking it slow and steady at this point. I've been in every other day since I started the meds and the first couple of times there really wasn't much progress with the follicles .. the main 2 stayed at 10 for about 3 days but today they're at 11 and 12, so they are making progress I just have to stay patient and wait it out. I would rather not get OHSS or cysts or anything so I'm just happy he's being careful. 

Looking on the bright side, he said I'm responding beautifully to the injectables and should we have to move onto IVF he said he thinks I'll get some great and a lot of eggs so that's the good news! 

I hope everyone is doing good. 

Daisy - best of luck when you test! I have my FX'd for you even though you said you were spotting.


----------



## BlueStorm

Sorry I am so late with my update. I was not feeling great and slept most of the day!

Feeling much better now. So we got 17 eggies. No clue how many where mature, ect. We wil get a call tomorrow morning as to how many fertilized. I pray we get a good number. They don't give us another update until the day before transfer which would be tuesday. That is a long wait.

So all in all it went well. I was nervous and my heart rate was sky high when they hooked me up :blush: but I got over it and did ok. 

Thanks all for thinking of me today!


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - So sorry to hear you have a new cyst. WTF? Don't worry it will not affect anything for IVF. I know it feels like everything keeps going wrong, this is the game of inferility and it sucks. You WILL get there and you will be pregnant soon :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

I got the anxiously awaited call about an hour ago. Out of the 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 10 fertilized. I am very happy with that number. Now we just have to pray that they keep growing :baby:

Has anyone heard any info on the study RMA is doing where they inject hcg into the uterus before transferring the embryo's back in? They asked me if I wanted to do this. I have to let them know the day before ET. It is supposed to help with implantation or at least that is what they are trying to prove. I guess it couldn't hurt, right? It's a 50\50 chance that you will get the hcg. One group will and one group will not so they can compare.


----------



## jchic

Blue, great numbers doll! Havent heard of that study, but it seriously cant hurt....DO IT!


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, I know about that study. I'm enrolled in a different one, so I can't do both, but if it's looking like I can't proceed with the current study, which requires that at least 8 mature eggs are retrieved, then I will try to do that study. 

I don't think it can hurt, only help.

As I mentioned elsewhere, IUI was a bust. AF arrived. I just got back from day 3 monitoring. Two cysts. 26mm and 17mm. I can't catch a break. Won't be surprised if my cycle gets canceled again. Only 10 antral follicles because of those two cysts.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - I vote do the study :) It can't hurt! 

Daisy - so sorry about the cysts. It does seem like there's always something but you will get through it! 

AFM - I had my CD 15 scan this morning and I have two follicles that are near mature, they're 14mm and 16mm so he said they might have me go in tomorrow morning again and get scanned and then maybe IUI Monday morning ... ? I'm a little stressed to be honest because we still haven't gotten OH's genetic results back. So, we talked about it this morning and we think that even if the results aren't back we're going to go through with the IUI and this is why:

1. If I don't go through with the IUI when we apply for IVF if this cycle is a bust we're probably not going to be able to get the approval because they're going to want to see that we actually tried and didn't just take the meds and cancel the cycle. 

2. The odds that OH is a carrier are about 4%, I believe it's like a 1 in 25 chance that he has it so they're not that high.

3. The odds that the IUI is going to work it about 25% so ....

4. Some of you might be annoyed at this but we've thought about this a lot and we decided that, if we go through with the IUI and he comes back a carrier then we can always stop the pregnancy ... ? It sounds really awful but we feel like the odds aren't really that great to get pregnant anyways and we haven't had success with IUI before so we really don't want to waste the cycle. 

Any advice or thoughts on any of this would be appreciated!


----------



## DaisyQ

I would probably go for it too, since the odds are low that he is also a carrier. If it works, and he is a carrier, you could find out via amnio I think. I support you no matter what. Your body, your decision.

Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks daisy! I appreciate that! Sometimes people are really judgmental and I'm really happy you understand :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Ash - i would go forward with the iui. I don't know a lot about being a CF carrier, but even if dh is, that doesn't mean it will definitely pass to the baby, right? Regardless, i would go forward. The whole process is so stressful.

Daisy - i know women who are pg with cysts a lot larger than that & they just keep an eye on them every u/s. they say it isn't a risk to the baby, but it they get too big, they can be painful at times. I'm not an expert though but i would move forward too. They are really small and hopefully won't get too much bigger.

Bluestorm- i would do the study. RMA is pretty cutting edge & i would trust it would only help your chances.


----------



## ashknowsbest

marie - yes you're right it doesn't necessarily pass to the baby everytime however there is a 1 in 4 chance the baby will get it but that is if he even comes back positive. I found another study on CF carriers and caucasian couples have a 1 in about 814 chance of both being carriers so that just makes me think we're making the right decision because that's not very likely. If he does come back positive though there are things we can do to find out if the baby has it before it's born like CVS ... I don't know if anyone has heard of it but I read up on it and it can be done at 11 weeks and it's where they take a piece of the placenta and test that so ... I think we need to not stress about it soo much until we actually have success anyways. 

I mean we're definitely taking it seriously but until we're pregnant it's not something I should obsess over because it's just going to stress me out!


----------



## DaisyQ

ashknowsbest said:


> marie - yes you're right it doesn't necessarily pass to the baby everytime however there is a 1 in 4 chance the baby will get it but that is if he even comes back positive. I found another study on CF carriers and caucasian couples have a 1 in about 814 chance of both being carriers so that just makes me think we're making the right decision because that's not very likely. If he does come back positive though there are things we can do to find out if the baby has it before it's born like CVS ... I don't know if anyone has heard of it but I read up on it and it can be done at 11 weeks and it's where they take a piece of the placenta and test that so ... I think we need to not stress about it soo much until we actually have success anyways.
> 
> I mean we're definitely taking it seriously but until we're pregnant it's not something I should obsess over because it's just going to stress me out!

Ash, I couldn't agree more with your reasoning. The chance that BOTH of you are carriers is small, and the cumulative likelihood of you both being carries, AND getting pregnant through this IUI, AND the baby having it, is just so small. And like you said, you can find out at 11 weeks and make a decision then. I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## BlueStorm

ashknowsbest said:


> Blue - I vote do the study :) It can't hurt!
> 
> Daisy - so sorry about the cysts. It does seem like there's always something but you will get through it!
> 
> AFM - I had my CD 15 scan this morning and I have two follicles that are near mature, they're 14mm and 16mm so he said they might have me go in tomorrow morning again and get scanned and then maybe IUI Monday morning ... ? I'm a little stressed to be honest because we still haven't gotten OH's genetic results back. So, we talked about it this morning and we think that even if the results aren't back we're going to go through with the IUI and this is why:
> 
> 1. If I don't go through with the IUI when we apply for IVF if this cycle is a bust we're probably not going to be able to get the approval because they're going to want to see that we actually tried and didn't just take the meds and cancel the cycle.
> 
> 2. The odds that OH is a carrier are about 4%, I believe it's like a 1 in 25 chance that he has it so they're not that high.
> 
> 3. The odds that the IUI is going to work it about 25% so ....
> 
> 4. Some of you might be annoyed at this but we've thought about this a lot and we decided that, if we go through with the IUI and he comes back a carrier then we can always stop the pregnancy ... ? It sounds really awful but we feel like the odds aren't really that great to get pregnant anyways and we haven't had success with IUI before so we really don't want to waste the cycle.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts on any of this would be appreciated!

Ash - First off don't worry nobody is here to judge you. Like Daisy said it's your body and your decision.

I would probably go for it as well. Odds are so low for this to happen.

Good luck with whatever you decide but don't forget we are all here for you no matter what.



DaisyQ said:


> I would probably go for it too, since the odds are low that he is also a carrier. If it works, and he is a carrier, you could find out via amnio I think. I support you no matter what. Your body, your decision.
> 
> Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.

Yay! So happy you are able to move forward. :happydance:



marie44 said:


> Ash - i would go forward with the iui. I don't know a lot about being a CF carrier, but even if dh is, that doesn't mean it will definitely pass to the baby, right? Regardless, i would go forward. The whole process is so stressful.
> 
> Daisy - i know women who are pg with cysts a lot larger than that & they just keep an eye on them every u/s. they say it isn't a risk to the baby, but it they get too big, they can be painful at times. I'm not an expert though but i would move forward too. They are really small and hopefully won't get too much bigger.
> 
> Bluestorm- i would do the study. RMA is pretty cutting edge & i would trust it would only help your chances.

Thanks Maire, I decided I am going to do it. There is a 50% chance I will not get the hcg but hopefully I will and it will help!


----------



## jchic

Ash, dont worry, NOONE is judging you. I think you should go forward with the IUI, cant hurt since odds are slim he is a carrier. 

Dukes - glad this all worked out and you are moving forward. Its been a long journey with bumps, but you are well on your way - your soon to be concieved baby OWES you, LOL

Blue - cant wait to hear tomorrow!

Helena, Marie, Jersey - how are you girls?

AFM - nothing much to report. Waiting on AF. Not really sure when she is supposed to come due to the surgery - I think it may be a week delayed, but who knows...not really paying attention until my July AF, because thats when we start, LOL


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls, it feels good to know that I'm not being judged. I just want to clarify that I in no way condone abortion however, a child born with CF is just terrible so I just wanted to let you guys know that I do not take this decision lightly. If I get pregnant and find out the baby has CF making the decision to terminate will be the hardest thing I have ever had to do. 

I went in for a scan this morning and it was my last one thank god. I have two follicles, they're both 21mm, copperman said I responded beautifully so I'm triggering tonight and then doing the IUI on Wednesday morning. :) He told us that the chance that our baby will be born with CF (going off the information we have) is 1 in 88 ... so he doesn't seem to worried. If we do get pregnant and OH does come back positive we will be doing a CVS at 11 weeks which is where they take a piece of the placenta and test that to see if the baby has CF and if he/she does then we will be terminating and if not then we'll go on to have a healthy happy baby. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash - you did respond very well. Two nice even follicles is all you can ask for and they are a great size. My biggest with IUI was only 17 or 18 b\c I had too many ohters to go another day of stims. Good luck on this cycle. I think you have a good plan in case your DH comes back positive (which I doubt he will)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks blue! :hugs: I really hope he comes back negative and I do have hope that he will. If he doesn't we have a good plan and I feel good about it. Especially after talking to copperman ... he doesn't seem worried and I just feel good about it all :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I forgot to add, when are you doing to be doing the ET ?


----------



## BlueStorm

ET should be wednesday as long as my munchkins are doing good.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - best of luck on your IVF, I really hope it works for you! 

AFM - I got a call from the nurse and my OH CF results came back negative! :) So we do not have to worry about it at all! Yay! My child with have a 50% chance to be a carrier but they will not get CF! Ah, I'm so happy :) 

So carefree IUI and TWW!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great news Ash - must be a load off your shoulders. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh it definitely is. I feel so much better. :)

I realized a couple of days ago that if OH's results it wouldn't just affect our trying to have a baby but also just our sex life in general ... like we wouldn't want to accidentally get pregnant if we were both positive for CF so really I'm happy about it for more than one reason! It's amazing news :)


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls, it feels good to know that I'm not being judged. I just want to clarify that I in no way condone abortion however, a child born with CF is just terrible so I just wanted to let you guys know that I do not take this decision lightly. If I get pregnant and find out the baby has CF making the decision to terminate will be the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
> 
> I went in for a scan this morning and it was my last one thank god. I have two follicles, they're both 21mm, copperman said I responded beautifully so I'm triggering tonight and then doing the IUI on Wednesday morning. :) He told us that the chance that our baby will be born with CF (going off the information we have) is 1 in 88 ... so he doesn't seem to worried. If we do get pregnant and OH does come back positive we will be doing a CVS at 11 weeks which is where they take a piece of the placenta and test that to see if the baby has CF and if he/she does then we will be terminating and if not then we'll go on to have a healthy happy baby.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.

Ash- I need your injection doses I need just two also... Next cycle I hope ;-) for now
I'm on BC for a few weeks 
Good luck w/iui


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Blue - best of luck on your IVF, I really hope it works for you!
> 
> AFM - I got a call from the nurse and my OH CF results came back negative! :) So we do not have to worry about it at all! Yay! My child with have a 50% chance to be a carrier but they will not get CF! Ah, I'm so happy :)
> 
> So carefree IUI and TWW!

Nice!


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, so I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so. 

Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now... 

Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check. 

Grow together, grow together, grow together!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies!! How is everyone doing? Sorry haven't been on in a while, been very busy with work, working at my property and filling in at another property while the manager is away on vacation. I hope everyone is doing well!
AFM...still on bcp I have my pre-op appointment on 6/19 and surgery is set for 6/27...keeping all fingers crossed that everything will go well and we'll be back on the road to IVF by August!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - I'll be praying for you that they keep growing together! Best of luck!


----------



## BlueStorm

So I got the call this morning that none of my embies are at blast yet. They are letting them grow one more day and freezing them. I am so bummed out. 10 are still growing so I dont' understand why they won't do the transfer with 2 and let the other 8 grow and freeze them. The worst part is the lab is closing so I am most likely going to have to wait until August to do the FET. :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, I'm sorry you won't be able to do a fresh transfer. That is disappointing. The good news is that you have so many still growing. 

I responded in your journal as to why they are switching to freeze all. TRUST them - they know what they are doing. :hugs:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Blue sorry that you won't be able to do a fresh transfer, I agree with Daisy they know what they're doing and why..and you do have 10 and that itself is awesome!! :hugs:

Daisy keeping fingers crossed for your follies :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks girls! Daisy sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------



## BlueStorm

I know this has been asked on here already but I dont' fell like looking back :blush: who knows what day the lab closes?


----------



## DaisyQ

I thin June 18 is the last start date for FET


----------



## jchic

Blue - I responded in your journal - this is yet another hurdle, but its ok because FET rates are very high at RMA NJ....you will be fine....sucks to wait, but it WILL work...those embies are growing


----------



## jerseygirl412

Jchic...how are you feeling? I'm heading for surgery as well...6/27


----------



## jchic

Hey Jersey! I am good. The first few days after the surgery sucked the big one, but much better now! What are you getting done? Remind me again? How are you otherwise?


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Hey Jersey! I am good. The first few days after the surgery sucked the big one, but much better now! What are you getting done? Remind me again? How are you otherwise?

I'm glad you're doing good :happydance:
They found a growth on my uterus...kind of nervous, but I'm sure everything will work out. They told me I have to wait a month after surgery before starting again. Other than that I'm hanging in there.


----------



## jchic

Jersey, I am sure its nothing to be concerned with...perhaps its a fibroid or a polyp - those are easy to remove :) I had to wait a month too, in order to heal up right, etc. We will be cycling soon enough! Are you going to be doing your IVF in August?


----------



## jerseygirl412

jchic said:


> Jersey, I am sure its nothing to be concerned with...perhaps its a fibroid or a polyp - those are easy to remove :) I had to wait a month too, in order to heal up right, etc. We will be cycling soon enough! Are you going to be doing your IVF in August?

I'm sure it will be ok..I figured with all of the gallons of blood that were taken, if it were bad they'd know :winkwink:
August was the planned start..hoping that still stays the same. I'm sure you find out more at the post op visit on when they really expect you to start. Keeping everything crossed that there are no setbacks and we're able to start then.


----------



## jchic

I am praying for no set backs for you! I am sure you are well on your way xxoo.


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you Jchic :flower:

I hope we're all on our way!! I hope to hear some :bfp: 's SOON :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just thought I'd update you guys. 

I had my IUI this morning, OH's post wash sperm count was 88.5million and motility was 70% so everything is looking great and like I said before I have 2 follicles they're 21mm .. one on each side. :) TWW here I am! 

I'm hoping the TWW goes by quick but right now I'm just happy that I'm in the TWW and I can relax and not go to RMA everyday ... Lol!


----------



## jchic

Good luck with this IUI Ash! I know, the commute is killer when you have to go for monitoring....so annoying!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! We live in NYC so it's only a 10 min walk to the doctors office but it's still a pain when it's every other day!


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash - so glad your IUI went well, great numbers!

AFM - Update today was much better. We have 5 frozen blasts. She told me two are good one is ok and the other two are not the best. Here are the grades, I don't know a whole lot about the grading:

5AA
5BA
6BB
4BC
6BC

Also turns out that we will be able to do the transfer before the lab closes so I am very happy about that. I have to call on cd1 and then I will be starting estrace and later one progesterone shots


----------



## jchic

Nice, great news blue! So they will be transferring the best two, right?


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Nice, great news blue! So they will be transferring the best two, right?

Thanks! yes the first two I listed will be thawed for transfer.


----------



## jchic

your munchkins are waiting for you! :) woohoo! So how long after the 6dt can you test? What dpo does that translate to?


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys.
> 
> I had my IUI this morning, OH's post wash sperm count was 88.5million and motility was 70% so everything is looking great and like I said before I have 2 follicles they're 21mm .. one on each side. :) TWW here I am!
> 
> I'm hoping the TWW goes by quick but right now I'm just happy that I'm in the TWW and I can relax and not go to RMA everyday ... Lol!

Ahhh so excited for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - that's GREAT news! I'm happy you'll be able to have your transfer before they close the lab! Best of luck dear!! :)

Kins - I'm so excited too but I'm trying to not get too excited because I don't want to get my hopes up and get crushed in the end!


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> your munchkins are waiting for you! :) woohoo! So how long after the 6dt can you test? What dpo does that translate to?

Good question I have no clue


----------



## marie44

Dpo is days past ovulation.
Blue-your grades look exactly like mine so maybe that is a good sign. I think your bottom 3 are slightly better than mine though since mine were not frozen. Some drs will tell you waiting a cycle gives your body a chance to recover and heal from all of the stress with the meds & ER. When are they transferring?

Daisy - good number of follies! Sounds like they are growing together good so far.

Ash - OH had great #'s for the iui. My dh had only 10mil or so for all 3 which they said was ok but 70mil is great.

Jersey - hope it went well today & you are back on track for next month.

AFM - saw the twins specialist today & both are doing good. It was so cute, one was crossing its legs and stretching its arms like it was yawning & one kept turning its back to us when we were trying to look at it. Who knew they were this active at 14 weeks? Can't wait for you guys to get to this experience. It is so amazing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, awesome on all fronts. 

Good luck ash!

Marie, I hope so. I hope they are growing since on tuesday, none were measuring over 10mm. I go back tomorrow for another check. Fx!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Marie - Thanks! So glad you got to see a specialist today and they are both doing well. Such great news.

Daisy - when is your next scan?


----------



## DaisyQ

Tomorrow. Soooooo nervous! PLEASE follies, grow (together). Praying I have a bunch over 10mm and that my E2 has gone up.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Just back from my second follie check after 5 days of stims. It's not great news, but it's not absolutely terrible, I guess it's somewhere in between, and probably too soon to tell. 

It sounds like my right ovary (I can never remember if it was right or left that they are talking about) is totally quiet, with 6 follicles under 10. That's the bad news.

My left ovary seems to be waking up, with one at twelve, two at 11, and I think quite a few more under 10. He only mentioned the one cyst, which is now at 27mm, but didn't say anything about the other one, so I'm wondering if it shrank. Always too shell shocked during these appointments to ask the right questions. 

So now I'm waiting on a call for my nurse, and I'll ask her all my questions. At this point, I don't even know how many follicles total, whether the sleepy ovary is the right or left one, etc. I want to find out which side, because my acupuncturist said she can adjust what she does accordingly... 

Also hoping my E2 is going up... won't be too surprised if I'm told to increase my dose again. It certainly looks like the estrogen did a good job suppressing me! Looks like I am a slow responder for sure. Just hoping I'm not a "nonresponder." I NEVER would have guessed that I would have had a problem stimming... in a million years. Hoping this thing turns around.


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies, Good Morning :)

Marie - awww, so glad the kiddos are doing good! Post pics of the scan, we would love to see!
Daisy - hmmmm, what mg. of estrace were you on? I am wondering why the estrogen is suppressing you so much. Again, it is way too early to tell anything, and my bet is on them increasing your stims and really kicking both ovaries into high gear. I am certain, even if the supposed sleep ovary wakes up and produces even just 2 follies, that is a great number to retrieve....thats approx 6-8 eggs or more. I am liking that number. 

AFM - got my estrace script from RMA in the mail along with my calendar....looks like this basically (this may not be 100% accurate as I am unsure on how to read the calendar, haha):

Call July AF, day 21 bloodwork. if b/w ok then proceed with estrace 2mg 2xs a day. 
Call Aug AF, Day 3 b/w, if b/w ok, then 300 mg of follistim for 5 days and menapur (continue estrace through day 6)
Then come in for more b/w to decide if I need more stims or what. 
Although I still have a few more weeks - I am excited nonetheless. GET ME PREGO ALREADY!


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG, so weird. We have the same doctor, and supposedly the same protocol, but you are taking estrace through day 6? I asked Dr. M about this, because she wanted me to stop taking it on day 1, and a lot of studies have patients take it through day 2 or 3, or even longer (until trigger). She said they used to have patients take estrace through day 3 or day 6, but they've changed their protocol now to stop on day 1. So I wonder why she is having you take it to day 6? I'm sure there is a good reason, maybe because you stimmed so well last time, they want to slow things down? :shrug: I would ask for clarification on that I guess. 

How much menopur? You will be starting on a higher dose of follistim than I did the first time, I think I was doing 150 follistim and 2 vials of menopur. 

I hope they bump up my follistim to wake up those ovaries. Unfortunately I'm going to have to order more drugs 'cause I'm running out. BOO HISS.


----------



## jchic

That is interesting...not sure, thats why I am doing the estrace through day 6, lol. She could be wanting to keep things calm since I just had surgery, I am almost positive thats it. Menupar says 2....so I assume thats 2 vials?

Yes, I agree. I think they will bump up your dose asap!


----------



## Helena_

Some of you already know this from my journal, but we had to put off the IUI. I am now a foster parent for my nephew (well, getting trained to be one) and we're trying to adapt to life with a 10 year old. We still plan on going ahead with the IUI once things settle down a bit. I'm hoping that by July/August we'll be set to go. I was literally less than a week away from starting everything before I had to call and cancel. I'm thinking of just ordering the meds now, so that I have them and can start immediately when I need to. They actually wouldn't have gotten here on time had I tried this cycle, so who knows if I would even be doing it this month anyway. I did magically ovulate naturally (for the first time in 2.5 years), so maybe that will happen again and we can just try naturally until we're able to commit to the IUI. I've been silently following this thread, so I have an idea of what's going on. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow HL, that is amazing. Wishing you the best of luck and a natural (or IUI) BFP when the time is right. :hugs:

Got the call from the RN - my E2 went up, thank God - it's 128. So hopefully I'm on track and just having a slow start. I go back on Saturday.


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy ~ fingers crossed that your follies grow grow grow! All at the same pace too of course!

Jchic ~ so glad you got your plan! Almost there chicky!

Helene ~ amazing news..that sure will be an adjustment


----------



## jchic

Daisy - excited to hear your update! I will be checking in :)

Blue - is AF here yet? Come on AF!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just a quick question for you ladies. For those of you that have done Injectables .... did you boobs hurt after you stopped taking them? Mine have been very sore and this is not normal for me. They normally start hurting around 7DPO. Also, I've been having cramps on and off and I know with IUI they say you can experience them but this is the first cycle (my 4th IUI) that I've ever experienced this and I'm not sure if I should tell the doctor or not ... ?


----------



## DaisyQ

Boobs hurting is totally normal. My boobs KILLED me this last (bfn) cycle. Killed. I had to wear a bra to bed and could barely hug my husband. 

The cramping though is promising, but this early I don't think it means much. 

I don't think there is any need to contact the Dr. as there is nothing he can do or tell you at this point. Only time will tell. GL.


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic ~ no af yet but lots of cramping although that could just be my stupid endo

ash ~ all sounds normal..doc will just tell you to take tylenol for cramps


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes I figured it was normal but I just didn't have it with any of my other IUI's so I thought I'd ask. :)


----------



## jchic

Ash - totally normal. My boobs were really sore once I did injectables

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## DaisyQ

Weekend was a whirlwind, as it always is when we have the kids over. But it was good - kept me from thinking about my follicles 24-7.

So here is my update. Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.


----------



## jchic

Dukes - I responded in your journal - but I think you will have at least 6 eggs for ER

I got AF and only 1 day late so the surgery didnt screw up my cycle! WOOHOO! We start next cycle on Day 21. OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi Girls! Weekend was ok.. had my in laws back on Sunday on thier way home to Virgnina. My M-I-L is the biggest Bitch! Sorry for my french but I really can't stand her. Anyway besides from that weekend was good. Had my God daughters Baptism which was nice but made me sad with all those babies :cry:

Jchic - Yay for getting AF on time! I started sort of spotting today so she should be here in a few days

Daisy - I'm glad to hear you have had some movement. I think by week end you will have a few good ones like jchic said. Don't worry I had some at like 24 at my last u/s so they probably ended up being like 26 by ER and I was scared they would be too big or something. I think you will make it to ER for sure


----------



## jchic

Blue - what happened? Ugh, I feel you, my MIL is a pain in my ass!!!
I had a baptism last weekend and I cried on the way home....I was so happy, but somewhat sad...alas, we will get there. BTW, day 1 of period and have not even needed advil! Its the first time in a LONG time!!!! I want to literally hug dr. boehr, haha
So your FET will be soon then, right? I read this quote today "When you are down to nothing, God is up to something"...thought I would share since it really does apply....we all feel like we are down to our marbles here, but in fact, HE has MUCH bigger plans for all of us :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - so sorry to hear about your MIL. My OH's mother is deceased ... I wish I could have met her but unfortunately she did at an early age. 

Daisy - I think everything will work out for you, just take it one day at a time :)

AFM - 5 dpiui and I've still been having cramps every once in a while and sharp pains ... it makes me nervous but I'm sure it's just my body working. I bent over to pick something up and I actually had this really intense pulling pain and I don't know if it's because I squished my ovaries by bending over or what but it freaked me out. It went away after about an hour or more so I'm not really freaking out but it was weird! Only 11 more days to go! :haha:


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Blue - what happened? Ugh, I feel you, my MIL is a pain in my ass!!!
> I had a baptism last weekend and I cried on the way home....I was so happy, but somewhat sad...alas, we will get there. BTW, day 1 of period and have not even needed advil! Its the first time in a LONG time!!!! I want to literally hug dr. boehr, haha
> So your FET will be soon then, right? I read this quote today "When you are down to nothing, God is up to something"...thought I would share since it really does apply....we all feel like we are down to our marbles here, but in fact, HE has MUCH bigger plans for all of us :)

Thanks that made me feel better :flower:

My M-I-L is just a very selfish person to put it nicely. I can't even begin to tell you the antics she was up to this weekend it makes me too mad but she really is a piece of work. I don't know what will happen when we have a baby she is such a jealous person I don't know what it will be like. At least they live far away so I have that going for me. 

So glad you are having no pain this month, it really is crazy how much pain I had and didn't realize it, I thought it was normal, and tmi but the "flow" is much better now too. :blush:



ashknowsbest said:


> Blue - so sorry to hear about your MIL. My OH's mother is deceased ... I wish I could have met her but unfortunately she did at an early age.
> 
> Daisy - I think everything will work out for you, just take it one day at a time :)
> 
> AFM - 5 dpiui and I've still been having cramps every once in a while and sharp pains ... it makes me nervous but I'm sure it's just my body working. I bent over to pick something up and I actually had this really intense pulling pain and I don't know if it's because I squished my ovaries by bending over or what but it freaked me out. It went away after about an hour or more so I'm not really freaking out but it was weird! Only 11 more days to go! :haha:

So sorry about your M-I-L, that is awful. I wish mine was easier to get along with, I really try but she makes it so hard.
I am hoping that this IUI does the trick for you. As far as the pain that you are having..it is probably a left over follicle that has turned into a cyst, it's very common after a injectable cycle. I had that all the time after IUI and I always knew it meant I had a cyst. It's just like what you described when bending over that pulling type pain, it's really crazy but goes away fast. I usually get it when I get from sitting or when yawning.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - ooooo thanks for the info! I did consider that's what it might be .. I hope it goes away before the next cycle since we're doing IVF if this one doesn't work. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girlies. Just updating on my regular threads... 

Here is todays update:

E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:

On the left side:
3 at 16 mm
1 at 14 mm
3 in the 11-13 range
3 < 10

On the right side:
4 in the 11-13 range
4 < 10

So um... that's 18 total. :saywhat:

Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs... 

How are the rest of you fine ladies doing?


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Hi girlies. Just updating on my regular threads...
> 
> Here is todays update:
> 
> E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:
> 
> On the left side:
> 3 at 16 mm
> 1 at 14 mm
> 3 in the 11-13 range
> 3 < 10
> 
> On the right side:
> 4 in the 11-13 range
> 4 < 10
> 
> So um... that's 18 total. :saywhat:
> 
> Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs...
> 
> How are the rest of you fine ladies doing?

This is really promising news Daisy! I had a bunch of smaller ones like that and I"m pretty sure they ended up being mature b\c I did not think I was going to end up with 17. I thought only 11 at the most. After the trigger I think it gives the smaller ones a boost sometimes and they grow enough to mature. 
So any news about when ER is going to be?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Blue! That is very encouraging! I think ER might be Friday or Saturday. Yowsers!


----------



## BlueStorm

THat works out good so you will have the weekend to rest up!


----------



## DaisyQ

EXACTLY! It's nice not to have to miss too much work. For transfer though, I wanted to lie low for 2 days, and it looks like my transfer will be Thursday or Friday (June 21-22) - and I'm supposed to work on June 23rd! We all have to cover weekends in the hospital on a rotating schedule, and it's my turn. I've tried to swap dates but I've got no takers. Not sure what will happen.


----------



## BlueStorm

We have the same thing at my job, got to love healthcare. I always end up with the worst weekend and try to switch but nobody ever wants to switch! It's a pain in the you know what


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I think you will be fine laying low for a day....most of the women I know that got prego right after their first IVF never laid low after the transfer....most went straight back to work actually. You will be fine


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I am not going to work though. I don't think I'd get fired over it. I've been there 2.5 years, and am somewhat senior. It's just not worth it to me. I'd be kicking myself if my transfer didn't take, wondering if it would've been different had I laid low. Maybe if the transfer is Thursday, I'll work, but not if it's Friday.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - they do want you to take it easy for 48 hours. I went back to work but i have a desk job so it was a lot different that someone on their feet all day. The basic restrictions are no heavy lifting and no exercise. Some people take off after ER but i went to work the next day. I was sore like bad AF cramps but i was able to get through the day. Sounds like your follies have a good shot at maturing at the same time. Did they up your meds yet or are they comfortable with what you're taking?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie. I'm definitely planning on taking it easy. Even getting to work involves 25-30 minutes walking, 3 flights of stairs, and about an hour of bumpy, jerky public transportation. Just not worth it. Even commuting now, with my ovaries sore, is tough.

Not to mention, once I'm at work, I'm talking to sick people all day, and don't especially want to expose myself to any bacteria/viruses especially 1-2 days after transfer.

Meds are staying the same. 450 follistim/gonal and 30 low dose hcg.


----------



## BlueStorm

I am always confused at what they want you do after transfer. My RE says go right to work just no exercise, ect. Then other people say to rest and the nurse in recovery after ER said to someone else to rest if you can a few days after ET. Who knows. My thing is kind of like Daisy. I have a stressful job and it is around sick people. I feel like if I go back to work right after and it does not work I will blame myself for going to work so I would opt to take off at least day of transfer and next day.


----------



## jchic

I forgot you ladies work in healthcare and are always moving around. I will take off the day of the ET and then perhaps go to work the next day 1/2 day depending on when it is or take off. I have a desk job, so I dont really move much....literally just get up to go get coffee or conduct interviews, haha, I am lazy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Same here. 48 hours.


----------



## DaisyQ

So here is my update:

My retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course. 

I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval! :happydance:

This means my transfer will be on Thursday... which means I probably could work on Saturday, because I'd have all day Thursday and Friday to rest... not sure what to do. Honestly, I'd rather just take it easy all weekend.


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! This is great news!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - that's great news. Good to hear you won't have to cancel this cycle! 

AFM - 7dpiui, getting ready to go to NJ around 2 today to visit family and to see my OH's son graduate from 8th grade :) It should be fun! My mom also opened the pool so we'll be able to swim and maybe have a BBQ :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy - Great news! I am so happy you made it to retrieval :happydance: I bet you get some extra mature ones in there. Maybe try to get off saturday and if it's really hard then just go in, but at least you have a few days to rest. 

ash - Sounds like fun I hope you have a great day!


----------



## DaisyQ

RMA nj ladies.... Considering embryo banking. Any of you know about this? You pay $$ upfront to freeze and ccs test your embryos. You then go through several retrieval to essentially stockpile normal embryos before transfer. As much as I want a fresh transfer, I'm anxious about the # of blasts we might get, and we are leaning strongly towards ccs testing anyway, so it might make sense for us to so this, especially as I'm not getting younger, my response to stims isn't ideal, and I may likely want more than one child. 

I don't know where we'd get the $$ for multiple retrievals, but I think maybe our patents might help somewhat. What do you guys think? If I was younger or an awesome responder, or had better insurance coverage for ivf, I think I might just go cycle by cycle... But given my circumstances, I think I might feel better going into transfer knowing I have multiple normal embryos to work with.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> RMA nj ladies.... Considering embryo banking. Any of you know about this? You pay $$ upfront to freeze and ccs test your embryos. You then go through several retrieval to essentially stockpile normal embryos before transfer. As much as I want a fresh transfer, I'm anxious about the # of blasts we might get, and we are leaning strongly towards ccs testing anyway, so it might make sense for us to so this, especially as I'm not getting younger, my response to stims isn't ideal, and I may likely want more than one child.
> 
> I don't know where we'd get the $$ for multiple retrievals, but I think maybe our patents might help somewhat. What do you guys think? If I was younger or an awesome responder, or had better insurance coverage for ivf, I think I might just go cycle by cycle... But given my circumstances, I think I might feel better going into transfer knowing I have multiple normal embryos to work with.

Do you have to decide this before retrieval or can you decide after you see how many you get? I think it is a great option for someone who does not respond well. I would have liked to do ccs but can't afford anything extra right now. I think if you can swing it then it's a good idea.


----------



## ashknowsbest

if you don't mind me asking, what's ccs testing?


----------



## jchic

I agree with Blue on this....if you can afford it, it may be a good option for you, but I would be curious if you decide that now or later....whats the deal with that?

Ash - CCS is comprehensive chromosome screening

BTW - I am in my office and was on pinterest (obviously) and started to google nurseries...now I am sobbing like an asshole with my door closed. This one nursery (must have cost at least 50k, it was AMAZING) had a 3 gorgeous wooden signs that said "Let her sleep, for she will move mountains" above the crib, which was amazing and the other said: " Noone Else will know the strength of my love for you. After all, you are the only one that knows what my heart sounds like from the inside". The last one said "Before you were concieved, I wanted you. Before you were born, I loved you. Before you were here an hour, I would die for you. That is the power of love".
I am a mess. LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure when we'd have to decide. I'm going to ask when my nurse calls .


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, Jess. :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Daisy - i forgot to ask if they are doing icsi for you? Probably a good idea i would think. I never heard of embryo banking until now but it makes sense considering your situation. I would probably do it if i could come up with the funds but it is a financial gamble.
I personally skipped ccs testing. It was one extra expense to worry about. It is a personal choice though.

Jchic - you are torturing yourself looking at nurseries right now. Try to distract yourself with something else. I picked up so many extra activities during my iuis & ivf to keep me as busy as possible so there would be less time to be sad. There was always a few minutes before i fell asleep that i cried some days but most days i was ok. Sometimes it just builds up and you can't help it. Hang in there!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, we are doing icsi. Leaning towards ccs because I really don't want to waste time/$ possibly transferring abnormal embryos. If we get 8 mature eggs, we will get free ccs through that study, and I think I will table this banking idea. But if we get less than 8 and are disqualified, I'm seriously thinking about it. I think we need to discuss it with our parents because I think we can only afford it if we get some help.


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok I already cried once today and now I am crying again! Very cute ideas, but I agree you are torturing yourself, I do the same thing though :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - did you already do the ET? I don't remember ... sorry!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Jchic - lost it this morning when I noticed a flat tire. Like hysterics. So emotional.


----------



## BlueStorm

OMG I had a flat tire too this morning, that is so wierd! Mine is really bad and they could not patch it so we have to buy new tires now, like we can afford that. WTF?

Ash - that's ok, no my transfer got pushed off b\c embryo's needed another day to grow. I should be started FET protocol tomorrow.


----------



## jchic

Damn flat tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Do you go back tomorrow Daisy? What time is your ER scheduled for?


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue that's bizarre! How strange! I think I've been driving around on that flat for 2 or more days - I swear - I didn't even NOTICE it, my head has been on my follicles and my follicles ONLY. When I drove home from Morristown yesterday morning, I was so follicle fixated that I missed the exit for 280, and ended up staying on 80 like 20 minutes out of my way. !!!

Not sure yet when the retrieval will be, still waiting to hear from my nurse about that.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and here's my follicle tally for today:

On the left:
1 at 19
2 at 18
1 at 17
1 at 15
3 at 11-13
3<10

On the right:
1 at 15
4 at 11-13
3 < 10.


----------



## jchic

at LEAST 5 will be mature from the trigger, just with the count and sizes you have now, so 8 is a very very very good possibility!!! I am excited for you. :)


----------



## BlueStorm

I am saying they get 9 :flower:

So crazy how you are so obsessed with folicles you can't think of anything else :winkwink:

FYI - they usually don't call till around 5 with Trigger time and ER time b\c they have to schedule all of them for that day at the end of today so they have to corrdinate them all and then they call with instructions.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ah - good to know! I brought my ovidrel with me because I work late tonight! I hope they give me a late time slot so that I won't need my mom to come up.


----------



## DaisyQ

I think with my luck it will be 7! Just shy of the 8 I need.


----------



## BlueStorm

Mine was 10:30 and I could barely stay awake to do it!


----------



## BlueStorm

Now for the update - I went this am for b\w and u\s. I have FOUR cysts all measuring around 14-20mm. She said it doesn't look like they are producting estrogen but we will have to wait for b\w to come in. I hope they are not and we can get started. WTF!? She said if estrogen is high we will wait a few days and then trigger them, I don't understand what that means, are they follicles to be triggered? I don't know waiting will affect the lab closing and if we will still make it in time or not but I guess I will just have to wait to see what they say this afternoon. :coffee:


----------



## jchic

hmmm, I guess once they trigger them, they will be outta there?


----------



## marie44

Blue - that could be good news that you have an opportunity to remove them before fet. Once the embryos are in there, there's not much they can do for the cysts. Let's hope it is all good news going forward.

Daisy - GL with all the decisions. Do you need 8 eggs or 8 embies to qualify? They may not do icsi on all of the mature eggs i found out, just the best ones. I had 13 eggs and they did icsi on 10 and 7 fertilized but my dh had a low sperm count so maybe that's why. FX all goes well & your baby will come out of all of this stress.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie. We need 8 mature eggs to qualify for the study. Interesting about the ICSI - I will ask about that tomorrow...


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - I don't know but that makes sense

Just got the call, well actually message b\c I missed the call. I can start I guess my E2 was good, I don't know the number since I couldn't ask but it must be fine if they are letting me start. Phew.


----------



## DaisyQ

:yipee:


----------



## jchic

woohoo! Yeah blue!!!! Blue, what was your protocol? Was it Lupron or Estrogen?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think Blue did long lupron...

Blue - who did your retrieval??


----------



## BlueStorm

Yup I was on long lupron. Thanks I am happy I can start again! :dance:

Daisy - I was so lucky to have my own re Dr. Bohrer do my retrieval. Love him


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy Good LUCK tomorrow. I can't Wait to hear your report!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you. Nervous.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'm 11dpiui today and I still haven't tested, I was in NJ visiting with family since Wednesday and it really helped the time pass and I'm so happy it did :) It's been a very relaxing TWW but now my period is due in 3 days but I have a concern. 

Normally, in the past I would ovulate around CD 13-15 and this time they didn't let me trigger and ovulate until CD 18 so my question is ... because I ovulated later will that push my period back ... like should I still expect my period in 3 days or should I push it back a couple of days....? Any ideas on it or advice is welcome since I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, whatever your luteal phase was should be about the same. So if you normally get AF 14 days after trigger, you should expect it at 14 days past trigger this time too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh I never updated in here! 12 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized. Will not hear anything else until wednesday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks daisy and congrats on getting 11 fertilized eggs! 

AFM- I tested this morning and it was bfn. I tested with a FRER and and IC so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Uhm, I'll be starting the IVF process once I get my period and I'm expecting that to be here by Wednesday hopefully! I'm sad to be moving onto IVF but happy at the same time, I have lots of mixed feelings. I'm very nervous about ER but excited about ET. Uhm ... I'm just a wreck right now.


----------



## BlueStorm

ash - It's still a little early so maybe you still have a chance. I understand how you feel about IVF, I was the same. Don't be nervous about ER. I was so freaked out for no reason. It really isn't bad.


----------



## BlueStorm

Had a lining check today and I am already at 8. I am surprised I thought it would take much longer then that for my lining to thicken up. Anyway they told me I will up my dosage to 2mg twice a day. I was hoping not to b\c I have been very dissy and I think its from the estrace. Oh well, hopefully will get more info when my nurse calls later.

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - thanks for being optimistic but I can't be positive right now .. I'm just sick of the let downs. IVF it is and it's good to hear that it wasn't that bad! Being sedated freaks me out but at this point ... doing another IUI would be worthless so I need to try IVF.


----------



## DaisyQ

I was really nervous for ER too, but it wasn't bad at all. I was OUT for the whole thing, but woke up 5-10 minutes after it was done. I was sore that day, and a tiny bit sore the next day, but today I feel totally fine.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good to know! I figured it must not be that bad since women get it done all of the time ... I'm just being a big baby :)


----------



## jchic

Ash - you will be fine during ER honey, dont worry!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So maybe I'm not out yet ... 

I went to the bathroom and noticed some brownish/red discharge on my panties ... it could be spotting before my period I guess but I normally don't have that and I also have not had my pre AF cramps yet .... =\ 

Great, now I'm just confused. I'll wait until the 20th, test again and then if it comes back negative probably go in for beta.


----------



## BlueStorm

ash - how many dpiui are you now?

I just got the call from my nurse and I will be going back in on friday the 22nd and then if everything looks good I will start PIO on Sunday the 24th and then transfer is penciled in for Friday 6/29/12. This actually works out nicely because I won't have to take any time off from work.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 12dpiui today. 

Yay for ET! I can't wait to find our you're pregnant!


----------



## jchic

Blue! That is great news! What is PIO?


----------



## BlueStorm

ash - I hope this is a good sign, I know what you mean about trying not to get your hopes up I am the same way and would just want to think about the next plan. 

Jchic - PIO is progesterone in oil. It's a pretty big shot that you have to do in the bum..my hubby is very nervous about the whole thing so it should be interesting...I don't think I could reach to do it myself plus in the video it says to pull back and make sure no blood comes out so I don't know how I would do that myself. ughhh getting nausious just thinking about it.


----------



## jchic

YIKES! These babies owe you! lol

Ash - good luck honey!


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> ash - how many dpiui are you now?
> 
> I just got the call from my nurse and I will be going back in on friday the 22nd and then if everything looks good I will start PIO on Sunday the 24th and then transfer is penciled in for Friday 6/29/12. This actually works out nicely because I won't have to take any time off from work.

So excited for you!!! Youre lmost there


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> ash - I hope this is a good sign, I know what you mean about trying not to get your hopes up I am the same way and would just want to think about the next plan.
> 
> Jchic - PIO is progesterone in oil. It's a pretty big shot that you have to do in the bum..my hubby is very nervous about the whole thing so it should be interesting...I don't think I could reach to do it myself plus in the video it says to pull back and make sure no blood comes out so I don't know how I would do that myself. ughhh getting nausious just thinking about it.

Oh sounds like a muscle shot. ??? Just flex your bum and give him a good view . But yes u prob have to give your hubby props


----------



## marie44

Blue - my dh chickened out giving me the pio shots so i watched a video on youtube on how to do it yourself and if you do it in front of a mirror, you can reach and know what you're doing. Hope your dh is up for the task but it's good to know how to do it yourself if he can't be there one day. GL with it & ET!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update, not great news I'm sad to report.

Of our 11 embies, only 5 are holding on, and none of them are at blast stage.

Because we are doing CCS testing, all embies must make it to blast for that. Therefore, they are going to be given another day, and I will get a call tomorrow with an update. If they make it to blast by tomorrow, they will be biopsied and frozen, and pending the CCS results, we will have a FET in August or September. If they don't make it to blast, or if the ones that do are abnormal, we have to start over from scratch. I am wondering if doing this study was a mistake, as half my embryos were cultured at their standard temperature, 37 degrees C, and half were cultured at 36 degrees C. I'm curious to know if the ones that made it were all from one group, or from both groups. 

Anyway, I'm pretty devastated. I know rationally that there is still hope, that we may still get some blasts tomorrow, and that we might get a few normals out of the bunch. I am terrified though that we will have no blasts, or all will be abnormal. 

If this is the case, I may consider changing clinics to someplace that does transfers on day 3 and day 5. Not sure. 

I'm also incredibly disappointed to not be doing a fresh transfer. I have the days of work and everything. I knew it was a possibility that we might be converted to frozen, but I still had my heart set on moving forward. I am so sick of waiting, waiting, waiting, and all of these set backs. It feels like it is NEVER going to happen, and it's hard to hold onto hope. I'm sure I will rebound in a couple of days, but right now I'm in a dark place. I"m sure it doesn't help that I barely slept last night over the anxiety for this call, and now I am waiting on another call tomorrow.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - sorry this is such a stressful time. I think waiting for the fertilization results is 10 times worse than being in the 2ww. I think the blast statistics are 25% so you should get 1 or 2 at least. I only had 5 fertilize normally & a 3d transfer so only the 2 transferred made it to blast but i guess that is all i needed. How is your lining? Mine was the minimum 8mm but was sufficient. Try to think positive even though it is hard. I spent a lot of time 2nd guessing my dr and the process & it turns out they knew what they were doing. Please update us and FX!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Marie. Thank you for your words if encouragement. Of the 5 embies, 3 became blasts, which, interestingly, is EXACTLY 25% of the # of eggs retrieved. Those three blasts were biopsied for CCS, and I'll get the results in about 10 days or so. So it's another wait... FET in august assuming we have at least one normal.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and my lining was 9mm, but it doesn't matter now since transfer won't be until august. Praying that my three blasts are normal...


----------



## marie44

Daisy - 3 blasts are great, you should be thrilled with that! I hope they all come back normal & you can move on.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie. I'll be over the moon if all three are normal!


----------



## ing13949

Hello RMA Ladies,

I am new joined the community and TTC for 3 years and recently visited RMA west orange and waiting for B/Work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome ing! Will you be doing iui or IVF? Have you dine ant fertility treatments in the past?


----------



## jchic

Welcome ING! This thread is full of supportive women! Who is your doc? Mine is Morris (she is Daisys as well)


----------



## Poms Mom

Hello ladies,

i don't normally do forums, but since this is a quiet personal time, who else but to talk to people who understand better than others going through similar issues!

My Background:
Im 26 years old. Hubby is 27. we are TTC and have been for 5 years. After so much BS from my Gyno since i was 15, i come to find out i have pcos. All thanks to RMANJ of West Orange. Hubby and i have been ttc for about 6 years now. i attributed it to blood condition (that i find out later i never had) and hubby's love of partying hard. After tests, i can no longer blame him for not conceiving, but i finally have an answer to my questions i had for a very long time.

Currently i am working with my Dr. so far the only thing that comes up is pcos. Did hsg test and saline sonogram. all came out normal. Was prescrbed to start metformin and waiting to get the ok to take ovidrel and gonal f for 4 days. We are trying to avoid doing IVF or IUI. We are old fashioned and want to try the typical way of making a baby with help from hormones. This is our first time going to a doctor to TTC so we want to do it the least invasive and the most low key approach. 

MY only concern so far is the effectiveness of just using hormones and metformin. Has anyone just conceived with just these meds? And how long did it take to conceive? The meds are costing us a bit and copays constantly add up. And i hope that my age an no other complications will help it move along. My nurse has been great in helping me answer my questions. They try to push ivf and iui on us, but i stressed that we do not want that approach right away. If it takes a long time, then we may reconsider. But im hoping for the best.

Hope to speak with many of you to share our journeys and help understand this crazyiness of TTC!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome ing :flower: 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I started PIO shots last night. DH was all ready and then chickened out. :winkwink: thank god my neighbor is a RN and I called her over at 11pm to do it for me. Hopefully tonight is better. Ouch!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - aww your hubby chickened out. I don't even let me OH try ... he hates it that I don't trust him but I would really rather do it myself. How long are you going to have to do those PIO shots?

AFM - I go in for my IVF class tomorrow at 10. I'm not really nervous or anything, I've given myself shots already from the injectables so I think it will be fairly easy for me. I am concerned about the PIO shots since they're intramuscular.


----------



## BlueStorm

Yeah I do all mine myself but I don't think I could do the PIO in the butt. I know some girls do them themselfs but I would be too scared to do it behind me plus they are so darn big!! Glad you are on your way to IVF!!


----------



## marie44

Pops mom - some drs will start you on meds only for 3-6 months. After that, they will suggest to move to iui for 3-6 months. I personally wouldn't go too long on meds only because after a while (i think a year) they can affect your lining and other parts of your body although some are on them for years with no problems. What is your dh sperm count? That might help make some decisions.

Bluestorm- sorry your dh chickened out like mine. Just make sure you ice the area good before you inject & follow with a heating pad. It helped me a lot. Also, have the person inject slow & if it really hurts, try a different spot. In a good spot, it is just a very mild pain.

Ash - GL. I wish i paid more attention during my ivf class but i learned more from actually doing it. The class was good but didn't answer all of my questions.


----------



## Kins

marie44 said:


> Pops mom - some drs will start you on meds only for 3-6 months. After that, they will suggest to move to iui for 3-6 months. I personally wouldn't go too long on meds only because after a while (i think a year) they can affect your lining and other parts of your body although some are on them for years with no problems. What is your dh sperm count? That might help make some decisions.
> 
> Bluestorm- sorry your dh chickened out like mine. Just make sure you ice the area good before you inject & follow with a heating pad. It helped me a lot. Also, have the person inject slow & if it really hurts, try a different spot. In a good spot, it is just a very mild pain.
> 
> Ash - GL. I wish i paid more attention during my ivf class but i learned more from actually doing it. The class was good but didn't answer all of my questions.

Marie I had no idea those side affects with Gonal F. I like PoPs was trying to do it semi natural. 50 some injections lady I decided to try the IUI but havent had the oppurtunity yet. Bums me out.

But ya I will have to look into those side affects. Ultimately I dont have many chances left because we will not be doing the IVF. I always knew I may have trouble having children but its just so real now and just weighs heavy as im sure we all can agree. Especially when you see pregnant happy women every where you turn 

Anyhow POPS MOM and ING this is definitely a supportive thread where you can vent and ask questions


----------



## Kins

how do I make those tickers? cant seem to get it to work


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins said:


> how do I make those tickers? cant seem to get it to work

Looks like you got it worked out! Cute puppy!


----------



## jchic

Kins - love your puppy!

Blue - are you excited for your ET? I am so excited and HOPEFUL for you! Cant wait to hear your update sweetie xoxooooo


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Kins - love your puppy!
> 
> Blue - are you excited for your ET? I am so excited and HOPEFUL for you! Cant wait to hear your update sweetie xoxooooo

Thanks! I am excited but scared at the same time. I am just trying to get through the next few days of work, it's hard to concentrate!


----------



## marie44

Kins - I don't know how gonal f does in the long run but my OB warned me about being on clomid for more than 12 mos as there is a slight link to cervical cancer and can lessen your lining. It's just something to talk to your dr about bc maybe gonal f is completely safe longterm. Most drs will only prescribe what is safe so you might be fine. I always wanted to conceive naturally but with dh count what it was, i realized it wasn't going to happen or was a "long shot" as my dr said. GL! (I didn't mean to discourage anyone) BFPs happen all the time in all kinds of circumstances so you could definitely be next!

Blue- GL with ET!


----------



## New Yorker

Hi everyone,

Just found this thread. I go to RMA NY and I see Dr. Cooperman.

I just attended the IVF class yesterday (June 25th) and had a saline sono. Doctor gave the okay to proceed and will be starting injectibles on July 10th. Can't wait! Very excited.


----------



## ashknowsbest

New Yorker - I also see Dr. Copperman :) and I just had my IVF class today. I start lupron on July 8th! Best of luck to you


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Newyorker! Best of luck and it won't be long now!


----------



## Poms Mom

thanks marie. I just came back from my 2nd ultrasound this week on Day 5. My lining thinned up enough for me to start my Gonal F. Have 25 follicles at less than 10 mm which is normal for day 5 according to my nurse and dr. Since so much follies, i need to start on low dosage to avoid hyperstimulation. But definitely getting excited hopefully everything works out and no complications. What makes me think is, with so many follicles, could it be cuz of hte pcos that they are not producing healthy eggs? all my scans came out normal. It just stuns me still when i really think about how long its taking to conceive. very stressful.

DH sperm from what i know is normal. I actually need to remember to ask the DR about his results, but they haven't recommended any treatment for him..its all me for now. I guess its time to start this shot journey which freaks me out..i don't hate shots but the videos that show how to administer, these people seem like they stab themselves...i havent thought of my approach yet!


----------



## jchic

Welcome New Yorker!

Blue - did you hear from the nurse yet? Have you heard of the laser accupuncture that RMA offers after your transfer? I am thinking of doing that...
Ash - how was the class?


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Welcome New Yorker!
> 
> Blue - did you hear from the nurse yet? Have you heard of the laser accupuncture that RMA offers after your transfer? I am thinking of doing that...
> Ash - how was the class?

NO call back or email yet, I'm getting a bit annoyed now. Anyway I did hear about the accu and I was thinking of doing it but I don't feel like paying the extra money for it. They told me in a study they found a 5.9% increase in implantation rates. Any increase is great but it's such a small amount I don't know. I probably should but with having to pay the $1000 for cypro and all it's all adding up. I wonder if it's even too late to sign up for it now. hmmm maybe I'll talk to DH about it today and make a decision.


----------



## jchic

Are you doing that temperature study? I qualify but unsure I want to do it....so confused!!!

Did you have to pay the 1k up front? I cant wait to hear back from your nurse! I bet its all fine and you are greenlighted!


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Are you doing that temperature study? I qualify but unsure I want to do it....so confused!!!
> 
> Did you have to pay the 1k up front? I cant wait to hear back from your nurse! I bet its all fine and you are greenlighted!

No I didn't even know about the temperature study untill after er. I don't know why they didn't ask me? I am doing the Hcg study though, but it's a 50\50 chance of getting the actual Hcg. Thanks I hope so too!

Actully they have not billed me for it yet but I think I remember reading that you get billed at the end of the billing cycle so I am expecting a bill for it at the end of this month. I think whenever anyone decides to call me back I will ask about the accu


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - the class went well. It was longer than I expected but that didn't really bother me. I learned a little bit like how to mix the menopur but other than that, I pretty much knew everything else they taught us. Now I'm just really anxious to get started :) July 8th needs to hurry up!


----------



## jchic

I want to do the HCG study, but I couldnt find it posted....


----------



## BlueStorm

ash - July 8th will be here in no time!! Yay for finishing the class.

Jchic - It's reffered to as the HAT study so maybe you can find it that way? The official name is Hcg Infusion at embryo transfer


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - that acupuncture sounds like a great idea. I never heard of that. I wasn't told about any studies but i guess it's for the best, i had so many decisions to make as it was.

Pops mom - i think i had about the same # of eggs at day 5, 30 i think so they cut my doses in half & i ended up with 13 eggs. My dr aims for about 10-12 eggs. I wanted more of course but i guess he knew what he was doing. Hyperstimulation can be very serious & even require hospitalization so it is nothing to take lightly.


----------



## jchic

Hey everyone!!!! Happy almost 4th! So busy at work so have to catch up properly tonight!


----------



## Poms Mom

Marie44 - i am getting desperate. today is day 13. i have been doing low dose shots of gonal F..still no matured follies. my E2 level are still at 85. 2 more days of gonal f for now and another US - my 6th! and this is just one cycle. Didn't realize my PCOS would screw me bad. DH says to stop complaining to my ovaries since they will give us the baby we want so positive vibes (i wonder if i can inject those too). Luckily my 4th of July was great! coming back to reality of TTC is just draining. also been seeing the paraovarian cyst pop up everytim on my US. the DR says not to be concerned about, but its moer than have the size of my right ovary...scary!

do you think i have a long cycle round of shots and US becasue of irregular periods.---mines normally last about 10 days--FULL FLOW!!!!AHHH! but this time only last 6 days! uh-mazing!


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> Marie44 - i am getting desperate. today is day 13. i have been doing low dose shots of gonal F..still no matured follies. my E2 level are still at 85. 2 more days of gonal f for now and another US - my 6th! and this is just one cycle. Didn't realize my PCOS would screw me bad. DH says to stop complaining to my ovaries since they will give us the baby we want so positive vibes (i wonder if i can inject those too). Luckily my 4th of July was great! coming back to reality of TTC is just draining. also been seeing the paraovarian cyst pop up everytim on my US. the DR says not to be concerned about, but its moer than have the size of my right ovary...scary!
> 
> do you think i have a long cycle round of shots and US becasue of irregular periods.---mines normally last about 10 days--FULL FLOW!!!!AHHH! but this time only last 6 days! uh-mazing!

Hey poms... I started my injections this on June 11 I go every other day practically for bw and u/s and needles every day. Low dose of course. My estrogen is only at 107. Just try to be patient cause remember since we aren't doing ivf you don't want alot to pop up.

I know completely how your feeling. I have been on injections low dose I think since April. There is no bump in estrogen or no large follies then over night you get 4 and ur level is over 1000. Ugh and u have to start again. Baby dust your way  but only for 1 or 2 large follies


----------



## marie44

Pops mom - i have heard of longer stim times with irregular periods but not sure exactly how long. I would think long periods are good for your lining so i wouldn't worry about that. Sounds like your dr is keeping a close eye on you so he must know what he is doing. We should all be injecting positive vibes lol.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> Marie44 - i am getting desperate. today is day 13. i have been doing low dose shots of gonal F..still no matured follies. my E2 level are still at 85. 2 more days of gonal f for now and another US - my 6th! and this is just one cycle. Didn't realize my PCOS would screw me bad. DH says to stop complaining to my ovaries since they will give us the baby we want so positive vibes (i wonder if i can inject those too). Luckily my 4th of July was great! coming back to reality of TTC is just draining. also been seeing the paraovarian cyst pop up everytim on my US. the DR says not to be concerned about, but its moer than have the size of my right ovary...scary!
> 
> do you think i have a long cycle round of shots and US becasue of irregular periods.---mines normally last about 10 days--FULL FLOW!!!!AHHH! but this time only last 6 days! uh-mazing!

Ya I think the length for injectiOns is just depending on which route you plan to do. Ex: IuI, ivf, natural not necessarily you AF. I never get periods and my injections cycles have all been based on how my ovaries respond and the blood work


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! How is everyone? So af should be here this wknd then we start estrogen on cd21 for IVF. Yay!
Marie- what protocol were you on?


----------



## marie44

J chic - I guess they call it long protocol since i had a month of bcp before stimming. Then it was gonal f in the am & menapur in the pm. Low doses though as i responded well. What are they putting you on?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I've been on vacation and I'm still on vacation but I'm getting nervous. I start the lupron on Sunday night!


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash - Hope you are having a good vacation. yay for staring Lupron tongiht!!

Just wanted to update in here that I had my beta yesterday and it came back at 299. Have to go back tomorrow for a repeat. Super nervous!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

blue - I'm actually not starting tonight ... they did blood work this morning and my progesterone is still a little too low to start so I go back on Thursday and most likely will start that night .. I'm bummed about not starting tonight but it's okay, I get 3 more days without needles. :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Sorry ash I think I just read that in the ivf thread. Im sooo behind. Well a few more days to go


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

I'm so behind from being away, so excuse me not doing a lot of personals here. Quick update - we got our pgd results back and we have 2 normal blasts out of the 3 that were tested. So we are moving ahead with the transfer in August. :happydance:


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> Marie44 - i am getting desperate. today is day 13. i have been doing low dose shots of gonal F..still no matured follies. my E2 level are still at 85. 2 more days of gonal f for now and another US - my 6th! and this is just one cycle. Didn't realize my PCOS would screw me bad. DH says to stop complaining to my ovaries since they will give us the baby we want so positive vibes (i wonder if i can inject those too). Luckily my 4th of July was great! coming back to reality of TTC is just draining. also been seeing the paraovarian cyst pop up everytim on my US. the DR says not to be concerned about, but its moer than have the size of my right ovary...scary!
> 
> do you think i have a long cycle round of shots and US becasue of irregular periods.---mines normally last about 10 days--FULL FLOW!!!!AHHH! but this time only last 6 days! uh-mazing!
> 
> Hey poms... I started my injections this on June 11 I go every other day practically for bw and u/s and needles every day. Low dose of course. My estrogen is only at 107. Just try to be patient cause remember since we aren't doing ivf you don't want alot to pop up.
> 
> I know completely how your feeling. I have been on injections low dose I think since April. There is no bump in estrogen or no large follies then over night you get 4 and ur level is over 1000. Ugh and u have to start again. Baby dust your way  but only for 1 or 2 large folliesClick to expand...

Hi!
I am definitely being pessimistic. Not really with the doctor but with myself. DH and I had it out the other day but its stressful on both of us. Today is CD17 and had two night of gonal F at 112.5 dose. U/S and B/W this morning and my U/S came out blah! little follies are NOT growing. waiting for the call for my E2 levels. which went from 44to 88 down to 55. very discouraging. I am hoping to get something before my upcoming trips in 2 weeks. That way atleast DH and I can have a relaxing vacation and maybe bring back home a new addition. Not sure depending on the E2 levels today, we might up the Dose but im hoping for something. 

Does anyone have any experience with gonal F not working at all or no response from stimulation therapy?


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! How is everyone today? Waiting on AF so I can finally get started with my estrogen primming! Figures the one time you want her to show up she takes her time! I am a day late already and just hoping she comes quick!!! 

Poms - I dont have experience with that but if they up your dose, your follies should be responsive. What sizes were they?


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? Waiting on AF so I can finally get started with my estrogen primming! Figures the one time you want her to show up she takes her time! I am a day late already and just hoping she comes quick!!!
> 
> Poms - I dont have experience with that but if they up your dose, your follies should be responsive. What sizes were they?


the RE didnt say how big but she did say less than 10mm. Everytime i go the u/s looks the same. last time looked a bit bigger, but not much different.I am just praying to God that it works out sooner. I think i would be at easier to deal with if i do get follies over 10mm and if they cancel the cycle because i know the medicine works and my follies respond, rather than not get any response at all. On top of that, i came down with some kind of cold so im suffering (the day before my BDAY!!!!!! AHHHH!) i can't even sleep in because i have to go get b/w and u/s again on my bday! little things like this on top of the follies not repsonding is putting me on edge. but hopefully i get a birthday suprise tomorrow! that would be great!

Also one more thing, I plan on going to an amusement park within the next two weeks. with all the treatment and the possiblity of conceiving during the trip, is it safe to go on rides (roller coasters, bumpy stuff)? i know that you don't do that when pregnant, but what about when trying to get pregnant?

Thanks ladies for the responses, i wish i knew more about TTC and the steps. I would love to help in anyway possible.


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Ash - Hope you are having a good vacation. yay for staring Lupron tongiht!!
> 
> Just wanted to update in here that I had my beta yesterday and it came back at 299. Have to go back tomorrow for a repeat. Super nervous!!

Blue did you get a BFP? Or am I reading your post wrong? What does it

mean beta?


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> Hi!
> I am definitely being pessimistic. Not really with the doctor but with myself. DH and I had it out the other day but its stressful on both of us. Today is CD17 and had two night of gonal F at 112.5 dose. U/S and B/W this morning and my U/S came out blah! little follies are NOT growing. waiting for the call for my E2 levels. which went from 44to 88 down to 55. very discouraging. I am hoping to get something before my upcoming trips in 2 weeks. That way atleast DH and I can have a relaxing vacation and maybe bring back home a new addition. Not sure depending on the E2 levels today, we might up the Dose but im hoping for something.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with gonal F not working at all or no response from stimulation therapy?

My experiance currently w always takes /Gonal is that it takes about 1month for the follicles to be ripe and at that time they bring you in for u/s and bl work everyday b/c I am trying to do it semi natural. 

Babydust to everyone. Really hoping for a dusting myself


----------



## Kins

Anyone know the odds of getting pregnant w/gonalf and IUI


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins, I think the odds is somewhere around 20-25%


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Kins- yes I got my BFP! Beta is the level of pregnancy hormone detected when they do the blood test.


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Hey Kins- yes I got my BFP! Beta is the level of pregnancy hormone detected when they do the blood test.

Oh my gosh!!! Sooooo happy for you! I know nothing about beta level but I pray that they are good! Congrats!!!! 
I don't even know you but I'm excite for you ;-)


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - congrats & the levels are nice & high like mine were so it may be twins! Did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred? My 1st 2 betas were 362 & 761. So happy for you!

Kins - i think daisy is right, iui with gonal f is about 20% if dh count is good. We were only given a 5-10% chance bc dh sperm count was low.

Ash & jchic - GL should be starting soon.

Daisy - yay for 2 perfect embies! Those may be your babies! Can't wait for august!

Pops mom - they may need to up your dosage of gonal f if you are not responding how they want you to. Sounds like if not this cycle, your eggs will grow nice & big next cycle.

AFM - we are having 2 girls!!! So excited. Both are measuring perfect so far. Dh wanted/predicted 2 girls so he's ecstatic. Can't wait to buy pink stuff.


----------



## DaisyQ

Two girls!!! Aww! How sweet!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Marie - awww twin girls! That's so awesome. I want a girl so bad! Have fun buying pink stuff :)


----------



## jchic

Awwww, twins girlies! Marie that is great!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay Marie! twin girls is awesome!! You must be so excited


----------



## Kins

Soooo since seeing the RE starting in December I finally got to have my first IUI today.

Any recommendations? Hints you have heard to increase the odds for a BFP?

So this is officially the beginning of my TWW right? I am so nervous I hope this works out.


I'm kinda glad for this tww thought too b/c I have been at the doctors every other day....needles everyday for what seems like forever. 

Why is it now that I can go for a beer? darn. haha


----------



## Poms Mom

marie44 said:


> Bluestorm - congrats & the levels are nice & high like mine were so it may be twins! Did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred? My 1st 2 betas were 362 & 761. So happy for you!
> 
> Kins - i think daisy is right, iui with gonal f is about 20% if dh count is good. We were only given a 5-10% chance bc dh sperm count was low.
> 
> Ash & jchic - GL should be starting soon.
> 
> Daisy - yay for 2 perfect embies! Those may be your babies! Can't wait for august!
> 
> Pops mom - they may need to up your dosage of gonal f if you are not responding how they want you to. Sounds like if not this cycle, your eggs will grow nice & big next cycle.
> 
> AFM - we are having 2 girls!!! So excited. Both are measuring perfect so far. Dh wanted/predicted 2 girls so he's ecstatic. Can't wait to buy pink stuff.

They upped my gonal 3 times in the past week. I am at 187.5 now every night. No progress yet. I will find out tomorrow. I am going away next weekend so im reaching my end point if nothing then i will have to wait probably until sept to try again..i dont have regular cycles to begin with. I didn't know that yours chances on the first cycle may be low. oh and by the Way im on CD20! so frustrating.


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins said:


> Soooo since seeing the RE starting in December I finally got to have my first IUI today.
> 
> Any recommendations? Hints you have heard to increase the odds for a BFP?
> 
> So this is officially the beginning of my TWW right? I am so nervous I hope this works out.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda glad for this tww thought too b/c I have been at the doctors every other day....needles everyday for what seems like forever.
> 
> Why is it now that I can go for a beer? darn. haha

Yay! Good luck in your TWW. I hope it goes fast! Figures I want a beer too now but obviously can't now :wacko:



Poms Mom said:


> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> Bluestorm - congrats & the levels are nice & high like mine were so it may be twins! Did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred? My 1st 2 betas were 362 & 761. So happy for you!
> 
> Kins - i think daisy is right, iui with gonal f is about 20% if dh count is good. We were only given a 5-10% chance bc dh sperm count was low.
> 
> Ash & jchic - GL should be starting soon.
> 
> Daisy - yay for 2 perfect embies! Those may be your babies! Can't wait for august!
> 
> Pops mom - they may need to up your dosage of gonal f if you are not responding how they want you to. Sounds like if not this cycle, your eggs will grow nice & big next cycle.
> 
> AFM - we are having 2 girls!!! So excited. Both are measuring perfect so far. Dh wanted/predicted 2 girls so he's ecstatic. Can't wait to buy pink stuff.
> 
> They upped my gonal 3 times in the past week. I am at 187.5 now every night. No progress yet. I will find out tomorrow. I am going away next weekend so im reaching my end point if nothing then i will have to wait probably until sept to try again..i dont have regular cycles to begin with. I didn't know that yours chances on the first cycle may be low. oh and by the Way im on CD20! so frustrating.Click to expand...

Sorry that this cycle is not going great, Hopefully they can figure out what the problem is now so that next time will be successful :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Kins - you can try some home remedies to help implantation. I don't know how scientific it is but some women swear by it. The pineapple core is supposed to be good. I put it in the blender with apple sauce to make it edible. The 1st 5-7 days are important for implantation. Red rasberry leaf tea is supposed to thicken your lining & drink plenty of milk & avoid caffeine if possible.

Pops mom - GL, it may take a cycle or two for your body to adjust to the meds but you can still get your bfp this month!


----------



## Kins

Thanks!! I'll try that out


----------



## Poms Mom

BlueStorm said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Soooo since seeing the RE starting in December I finally got to have my first IUI today.
> 
> Any recommendations? Hints you have heard to increase the odds for a BFP?
> 
> So this is officially the beginning of my TWW right? I am so nervous I hope this works out.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda glad for this tww thought too b/c I have been at the doctors every other day....needles everyday for what seems like forever.
> 
> Why is it now that I can go for a beer? darn. haha
> 
> Yay! Good luck in your TWW. I hope it goes fast! Figures I want a beer too now but obviously can't now :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> Bluestorm - congrats & the levels are nice & high like mine were so it may be twins! Did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred? My 1st 2 betas were 362 & 761. So happy for you!
> 
> Kins - i think daisy is right, iui with gonal f is about 20% if dh count is good. We were only given a 5-10% chance bc dh sperm count was low.
> 
> Ash & jchic - GL should be starting soon.
> 
> Daisy - yay for 2 perfect embies! Those may be your babies! Can't wait for august!
> 
> Pops mom - they may need to up your dosage of gonal f if you are not responding how they want you to. Sounds like if not this cycle, your eggs will grow nice & big next cycle.
> 
> AFM - we are having 2 girls!!! So excited. Both are measuring perfect so far. Dh wanted/predicted 2 girls so he's ecstatic. Can't wait to buy pink stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> They upped my gonal 3 times in the past week. I am at 187.5 now every night. No progress yet. I will find out tomorrow. I am going away next weekend so im reaching my end point if nothing then i will have to wait probably until sept to try again..i dont have regular cycles to begin with. I didn't know that yours chances on the first cycle may be low. oh and by the Way im on CD20! so frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry that this cycle is not going great, Hopefully they can figure out what the problem is now so that next time will be successful :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I guess that is all I have. If there is an issue, that it will show itself. From what i saw today in my U/S, my right follies looked slightly bigger. The RE measured one and im not sure if it was 9mm. But he still said there were 25 less than 10mm so I am not sure. Just waiting for the nurse to call with the E2 levels. Does depresseion and anxiety not help either? I know for a fact that i have been on edge. And trust me, I was so used ot just having a few drinks, smoking a few cigs in a week, i find myself wanting them more!


----------



## New Yorker

Hi everyone,

Sorry for saying hi and then being MIA for a while. I started Gonal-F and Menopur on this past Tuesday, July 10th after blood work and an ultrasound. They started me on 150 of Gonal-F and 2 vials of Menopur. I went in this morning for bloodwork and ultrasound after 3 days and the doctor didn't seem too happy with the can but didn't elaborate. But she said I would get a call later, which I did. They told me doc wants to up my Gonal-F to 300 now and to continue the 2 vials of menopur. I am to return for more bloodwork and an ultrasound on Monday. I sure hope the meds get things moving and have a better scan on Monday. I am sooooo nervous. I wasn't nervous until now. The shots are no biggie for me. I do them in my belly. Fat has no nerves so no pain. Just a tiny bit itchy once.

For those of you ladies that have already started your IVF cycle... how is it going for you?


----------



## Kins

Hey ash I was curious to know with your IuI what was ur OH counts. Mine was 80mil 70% motility. Just trying to figure out I those #s are good


----------



## ashknowsbest

kins - those numbers are really good. I've had 4 IUI's and each time his count was about 70million with above 70% motility. So, your OH's count was GREAT!


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> kins - those numbers are really good. I've had 4 IUI's and each time his count was about 70million with above 70% motility. So, your OH's count was GREAT!

Oh good. Ya I thought they sounded okay. Man this 2ww sucks haha. I really don't want to get my hopes up and in the same breath I don't want to be a pessimist. I am analyzing every little twinge I feel. Ugh


----------



## ashknowsbest

I did that through my first 2 IUI's and then after that I just stopped. It gets exhausting and I was always let down anyways so I learned to just ... wait out the two weeks and then go from there. Best of luck to you


----------



## Poms Mom

Well CD 25..my 10th U/S & B/W this cycle. Am completely drained..mentally and emotionally.. now i have been dealt another bad card i don't know how to play. I have a mini vacation coming up this Sunday. I thought i would either trigger by now or even be told to cancel the cycle...WRONG!!!! My follies decide to respond now to 225 IU of gonal. I have several on the left close to 9 mm...but one lil one is at about 11mm. I thought maybe i can have a few big ones today..NOPE! I have Thurs and Sat of this week to get something going.then my next day to get checked is the following Weds. morning. 

Has anyone had a prolonged period with gonal F right before triggering? I am so nervous, because if nothing happens by saturday, and i extend a lower dosage throughout my vacation, i have risk of either canceling the cycle because it will just stale out, or missing the chance to trigger since i wouldnt be checked, or hyperstimulating. Mind you my vacay is going to VA to Busch Gardens which i won't be going on any rides! so this vacay is going to be just as stressful either way. I had another weekend planned the following weekend but that might be out the window. RE says to get so many breaks from the treatment, may just waste all the time and money put into everything.

So I am a crazy mess today. need to figure out what to do..PLEase send babydust my way..in a rush! maybe i can make my vacay into a mini-5th anniversary honeymoon!


----------



## BlueStorm

Newyorker - How are you doing with your injections? Have you had anymore scans?

Kins - How is your TWW going? I know it is soo long, are you going to test?

Poms - I am so sorry you are having such a tough cycle. Did your re say you could go away or do you need more monitoring during that time? If you don't need to be monitored during those dates I would go and try to de stress.

AFM - just wanted to update you girls that we had our first scan today and saw that we are having Twins!!


----------



## jchic

Poms - I agree with Blue, if you dont need to be monitored, maybe a relaxing time away would be beneficial to the mind, body and soul. This process certainly is draining and the curveballs dont stop! You will have your happy ending though :)

Blue - TWINKIES! I am soooo excited for you! I hope we all get RMA twins!!!! 

Ash, Kins, Marie - how is everyone?

AFM - start estrogen priming on the 30th! so close now I can feel it!


----------



## Poms Mom

BlueStorm said:


> Newyorker - How are you doing with your injections? Have you had anymore scans?
> 
> Kins - How is your TWW going? I know it is soo long, are you going to test?
> 
> Poms - I am so sorry you are having such a tough cycle. Did your re say you could go away or do you need more monitoring during that time? If you don't need to be monitored during those dates I would go and try to de stress.
> 
> AFM - just wanted to update you girls that we had our first scan today and saw that we are having Twins!!

The thing about my cycle is that it is super long! i normally get my period every 2 months because of the pcos. maybe thats y?...But this week i am finally getting atleast one follie showing interest in growing. It took almost 3 weeks to get one at 11mm, but i did start at a smaller dose since they say i have about 60 follies still healthy, so not to stimulate too many at once. so it seems like the week im finally responding, i won't be aruond to be monitored. Its only a 3 day window instead of 2. i am leaving sunday morning and coming back tuesday night. maybe i may squeeze into monitoring before we leave.

Its make it or break it..and i hope we make it!


----------



## Poms Mom

I hope i do jchic. I know this is my first cycle, but if i have to go through 20+ injctions every cycle (not to mention the blood they draw out every other day) i think it can wear on anyone...even when i got over the gonal shots, after so many times, i think i start to get faint and they hurt more..DH is doing them, but i think im freakin myself out.


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Hey Kins- yes I got my BFP! Beta is the level of pregnancy hormone detected when they do the blood test.

Love your new Ticker. Congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> I did that through my first 2 IUI's and then after that I just stopped. It gets exhausting and I was always let down anyways so I learned to just ... wait out the two weeks and then go from there. Best of luck to you

That is what kinda scares me. I see you tried 4 iui with no luck and now are doing the IVF. My DH and I arent going to do the IVF so the IUI are our only chance and it took us since December to have the right size follies to do it. Oy vey. :) Hope this IUI took


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> Newyorker - How are you doing with your injections? Have you had anymore scans?
> 
> Kins - How is your TWW going? I know it is soo long, are you going to test?
> 
> Poms - I am so sorry you are having such a tough cycle. Did your re say you could go away or do you need more monitoring during that time? If you don't need to be monitored during those dates I would go and try to de stress.
> 
> AFM - just wanted to update you girls that we had our first scan today and saw that we are having Twins!!

BLUE---Sooo I decided NOT to test until the morning I go in for my blood work(or the morning before) so I can mentally prepare myself because I will be at work when I get the phone call with the results.

Now if the (pee)strip says Im prego and I had waited the whole 2ww to test should I be kinda leaning towards the prego (pee)test being correct? I dont want to see a positive on the test strip and get to the RE and find that its a BFN I know the ovidrel stays in your system a while but I figure the day before might be long enough.

POM--- My first suggestion would be try to stop counting the b/w and u/s because I too am doing the slow root for the IUI and you will have SOOOOO MANY tests when you get close to ovulation time and through out the cycle. I had to get them everyother day. if your going to use ovidrel they will bring you in almost daily for b/w and u/s towards the end. 

Back in May my case was similar to you. Nothing happening they up my dose real high and wahla my follies got big and I had to cancel the cycle a day before I went away. I would say tell them you are going away. Get a 7am appt the day your leaving that Sunday to see where your follies stand and bring the meds with you.

and ask for an appt the day after you get back. Let them work around your schedule. try and reduce your stress...easier said then done I know. Unless the doctor specifically said they want you in while you are away :-( then thats a personal choice

I have had one follie pop up like you and still took for ever like a couple more weeks for results and in the other breath....within a week I had too many. I would honestly say if the vacation is impt to you go on the vacay and see if the dr can work something out

"Has anyone had a prolonged period with gonal F right before triggering?" You mean triggering with Ovidrel? Im confused. I didnt a period when I was on Gonal F. Once I did because it was immediately after I came off BC but but AF was only here a few days


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blue - congrats on the twins! That's so awesome!!! :)

jchic - good luck with getting started! It is really exciting :)

Kins - yeah we're doing IVF after the next 2 IUI's but only because it's covered 100% by my insurance company. If we had to pay out of pocket for it we would probably put it on hold for a few years ... We're very blessed to have that coverage. I really do hope the IUI's work for you! and me too! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I forgot to add ... AFM .. just waiting for AF. She should be here tomorrow but it's been very weird, I haven't been having the normal cramps or anything so I'm not really sure what's going on.


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and I forgot to add ... AFM .. just waiting for AF. She should be here tomorrow but it's been very weird, I haven't been having the normal cramps or anything so I'm not really sure what's going on.

Ooo I thought you were doing your ivf cycle now? Didn't you go to a class?

Your insurance rocks! I have lifetime max of $15,000 towards infertility benefit so i am limited.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I went to the class, got all of my medicine, everything but the stupid financial department didn't try to get the pre-approval until like ..2 days before I was starting the lupron. I don't know if they thought that even if it was not approved that I was going to pay out of pocket or something but there is no way that's going to happen .. not when I have 4 IVF cycles covered by the insurance if I go through the 2 more IUI's. So yeah .. i went through everything and the financial people dropped the ball.... stupid!


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Newyorker - How are you doing with your injections? Have you had anymore scans?
> 
> Kins - How is your TWW going? I know it is soo long, are you going to test?
> 
> Poms - I am so sorry you are having such a tough cycle. Did your re say you could go away or do you need more monitoring during that time? If you don't need to be monitored during those dates I would go and try to de stress.
> 
> AFM - just wanted to update you girls that we had our first scan today and saw that we are having Twins!!
> 
> BLUE---Sooo I decided NOT to test until the morning I go in for my blood work(or the morning before) so I can mentally prepare myself because I will be at work when I get the phone call with the results.
> 
> Now if the (pee)strip says Im prego and I had waited the whole 2ww to test should I be kinda leaning towards the prego (pee)test being correct? I dont want to see a positive on the test strip and get to the RE and find that its a BFN I know the ovidrel stays in your system a while but I figure the day before might be long enough.
> 
> POM--- My first suggestion would be try to stop counting the b/w and u/s because I too am doing the slow root for the IUI and you will have SOOOOO MANY tests when you get close to ovulation time and through out the cycle. I had to get them everyother day. if your going to use ovidrel they will bring you in almost daily for b/w and u/s towards the end.
> 
> Back in May my case was similar to you. Nothing happening they up my dose real high and wahla my follies got big and I had to cancel the cycle a day before I went away. I would say tell them you are going away. Get a 7am appt the day your leaving that Sunday to see where your follies stand and bring the meds with you.
> 
> and ask for an appt the day after you get back. Let them work around your schedule. try and reduce your stress...easier said then done I know. Unless the doctor specifically said they want you in while you are away :-( then thats a personal choice
> 
> I have had one follie pop up like you and still took for ever like a couple more weeks for results and in the other breath....within a week I had too many. I would honestly say if the vacation is impt to you go on the vacay and see if the dr can work something out
> 
> "Has anyone had a prolonged period with gonal F right before triggering?" You mean triggering with Ovidrel? Im confused. I didnt a period when I was on Gonal F. Once I did because it was immediately after I came off BC but but AF was only here a few daysClick to expand...

They upped my dose again becasue the RE believes something is coming up. I will be going back on thurs. my E2 ws at 94(was at 74 before that 96) so its juggling a bit. today im not thinking about it, if it happens it happens. I told them i was avail to go Sunday morning if anything and they said maybe only if something looks weird(whatever that means). so we shall see. im just taking it day by day. i am going to my vacay no matter what (as of irght now) its only 3 days. and i would miss my normal routine by 1 day.


----------



## BlueStorm

Glad you decided to go on vacation.


----------



## Poms Mom

BlueStorm said:


> Glad you decided to go on vacation.

RE was short of telling us not to go or else we would lose the cycle. almost choose baby or my own life. thats what it seems like, but i try not to think like that. Have they ever altered your dose after multiple cycles? I would hate to have to redo a 20 day plus cycle again. I would think she would start me at a higher dose next cycle..

Look at me talking about another cycle..already giving up on this one!


----------



## BlueStorm

I did not have much experience with having to change dosage, I responded pretty well to what I was on, but unfourtuattly sometimes it's a guessing game untill they get it right.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> RE was short of telling us not to go or else we would lose the cycle. almost choose baby or my own life. thats what it seems like, but i try not to think like that. Have they ever altered your dose after multiple cycles? I would hate to have to redo a 20 day plus cycle again. I would think she would start me at a higher dose next cycle..
> 
> Look at me talking about another cycle..already giving up on this one!

This is my 3rd cycle on gonal and my RE had me all over the place with dosing I just took it day by day because the dose literally changed day to day with me.


----------



## marie44

Bluestorm - congrats on the twins!!! It is such a blessing!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> RE was short of telling us not to go or else we would lose the cycle. almost choose baby or my own life. thats what it seems like, but i try not to think like that. Have they ever altered your dose after multiple cycles? I would hate to have to redo a 20 day plus cycle again. I would think she would start me at a higher dose next cycle..
> 
> Look at me talking about another cycle..already giving up on this one!
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle on gonal and my RE had me all over the place with dosing I just took it day by day because the dose literally changed day to day with me.Click to expand...

Thats crazy. I am on CD 27. Went for my U/S b/W this morning. was completely annoyed afterwards since i felt my RE had no consideration and showed no interest in thorgouhly examining me. RE did not say a word, the u/s pics were awkward, and said nothing was growing. I understand sometimes it doestn make progress, but he just simply looked like he didn't care to check me. I am extremely disappointed and annoyed and over it. IDK if my RE made notes to check carefully or not since i have been going at it for almost 30 days, and i am going away this week, but there was no concern showed whatsoever. He did do something where he did like heat senser on the u/s and did not explain why he did it or saw. and no other RE has done this "heat sensor" thing. I am completely over it. i will be speaking with my nurse about my exam. and since i wont be in until next week after saturday, i would think a thorough exam would be needed to make sure when i do go away i dont OHSS or miss ovulation.


----------



## marie44

Pops mom - unfortunately, it is up to us a lot of times to get answers about what is going on. I had a great dr and nurse but they were always running out of the room as fast as they could. I learned to ask as much as possible while they are in the room and i was able to email my dr any questions i forgot to ask. I just think they are overbooked and always in a hurry to see the next person. Make sure you get your answers one way or another.


----------



## DaisyQ

POMsMom, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I forget - are you at RMA NY or NJ?

I have found you need to be super assertive in your own care. I ended up switching from RMA NY to RMA NJ, because I didn't love my doctor at RMA NY and felt much more comfortable with my current doctor at RMA NJ. Initially I wasn't happy with my nurse, but I complained about the issue I was unhappy about, and it's never happened again, and now I love my nurse. For monitoring, there are multiple office locations in NJ, and I go to the locations where my favorite doctors are monitoring, and when I check in, I will request to see the specific doctor that I like and am familiar with.

As a general rule, most doctors keep conversations very short during monitoring hours, but I'm usually able to get my most pressing questions/concerns addressed. My nurse is also great at passing my questions along to my doctor and getting them answered for me. My doctor has also called me a few times, once from her cell phone, to address my questions directly. So if you are unhappy with your care and/or have questions/concerns, you have to be aggressive about getting the care you DESERVE (we are paying enough for it). 

Update on me - FET cycle starting August 3rd! It's 2 weeks away. Transfer will be the week of August 20th.


----------



## New Yorker

Hi ladies,

So I just found out yesterday evening, *via voice-mail*, that my IVF cycle was cancelled at cycle day 11 because my estrogen level was low like 203 and it was about 160 just two days before that. I also only have one follicle on right that is too small and 3 on the left that only one was like 10 and maturing... not what my doc was looking for. I am totally devastated!! All I did was cry last night and it took a lot of love from my husband to calm me down. I am so grateful for how caring he has been to me. I was able to finally fall asleep. Today is better and hopefully I don't go into any more crying spells! It hurts my heart so much. Literally! 

Doc wants to see me in a week to give him time to come up with a plan for the next cycle. I don't even know if I can handle going through more disappointments if it happens again. And just to add more pain... I am completely self-pay. This is so hard.

On a much lighter note.... congrats BlueStorm on the twins!!! Very exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Poms Mom

DaisyQ said:


> POMsMom, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I forget - are you at RMA NY or NJ?
> 
> I have found you need to be super assertive in your own care. I ended up switching from RMA NY to RMA NJ, because I didn't love my doctor at RMA NY and felt much more comfortable with my current doctor at RMA NJ. Initially I wasn't happy with my nurse, but I complained about the issue I was unhappy about, and it's never happened again, and now I love my nurse. For monitoring, there are multiple office locations in NJ, and I go to the locations where my favorite doctors are monitoring, and when I check in, I will request to see the specific doctor that I like and am familiar with.
> 
> As a general rule, most doctors keep conversations very short during monitoring hours, but I'm usually able to get my most pressing questions/concerns addressed. My nurse is also great at passing my questions along to my doctor and getting them answered for me. My doctor has also called me a few times, once from her cell phone, to address my questions directly. So if you are unhappy with your care and/or have questions/concerns, you have to be aggressive about getting the care you DESERVE (we are paying enough for it).
> 
> Update on me - FET cycle starting August 3rd! It's 2 weeks away. Transfer will be the week of August 20th.

I go to RMANJ. in northern NJ. The RE i saw today is at my primary location, so i may run into him in some other time. i voiced my concern with my nurse---she stated he is not a man of many words (watever) - the only consolation i have is that my E2 level went up to 160 so thats a good sign even though we didnt see a growth on the scan.(atlesat the way he did it-not thorough enough in my opinion.) I go back Sunday morning before i head to mini vacation. Like you said we are paying a lot for this to happen and i would atleast like some kind of support from whiever doctor is there.

I am still learning the acronyms---but i wish nothing but the best on your FET cycle! do you still have to do estrogen shots and what not to prepare. I have no clue how it works?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks lady! FET = frozen embryo transfer. I will be taking estrogen pills, and then progesterone shots, which are brutal from what I hear. And that's it!


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> I go to RMANJ. in northern NJ. The RE i saw today is at my primary location, so i may run into him in some other time. i voiced my concern with my nurse---she stated he is not a man of many words (watever) - the only consolation i have is that my E2 level went up to 160 so thats a good sign even though we didnt see a growth on the scan.(atlesat the way he did it-not thorough enough in my opinion.) I go back Sunday morning before i head to mini vacation. Like you said we are paying a lot for this to happen and i would atleast like some kind of support from whiever doctor is there.
> 
> I am still learning the acronyms---but i wish nothing but the best on your FET cycle! do you still have to do estrogen shots and what not to prepare. I have no clue how it works?

Hey Poms 160 is great. With me they said you will see the number go up first then the follie will pop up. They said each follie should be worth 250 :) what dose are they giving you will sunday.

O ya and so I checked I for my three cycles so far my first two were 20days and canceled this 3rd cycle she went extremely slow. It was 30days. I had my IUI and now am in a 2ww. So maybe this slow cycle will do the trick for you! Im hoping it does for me.


----------



## Poms Mom

I am 262.5 iu of gonal f..i went today for a yhree day check up before vacay...great start!. Got 1 folllie at 11 mm and 2 at 14mm!!!! Im so happy its working hopefuly it goes fine. Im on my way to va now and it made me so excited. Hope i dont ohss while i am away. May have to go to a local clinic in va before i fet back but i dont care i will go anywher to make it work good luck On ur cycle Kins!..babydust ur way! Hopefully when i come back from va, i can just trigger


----------



## ing13949

Hi friends,

I am done with all B/W,U/S and HSG all normal and DH SA kruger was abnormal with low morphology. So doctor decided and suggested to go for IUI with clomid. 

I have any question for you looks like everyone had experience with IUI. How many U/S and B/W required for typical IUI cycle in RMA NJ. 

I insurance don't cover anything so i have to pay out of pocket and bit worried about the number of U/S and B/W required for each IUI cycle to monitor the progress.

Your suggestions will help me to reduce my stress with out of pocket expenses.


----------



## DaisyQ

ing13949 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am done with all B/W,U/S and HSG all normal and DH SA kruger was abnormal with low morphology. So doctor decided and suggested to go for IUI with clomid.
> 
> I have any question for you looks like everyone had experience with IUI. How many U/S and B/W required for typical IUI cycle in RMA NJ.
> 
> I insurance don't cover anything so i have to pay out of pocket and bit worried about the number of U/S and B/W required for each IUI cycle to monitor the progress.
> 
> Your suggestions will help me to reduce my stress with out of pocket expenses.


Hey there...

The only time I've done a IUI cycle at RMA NJ, it was supposed to be for IVF, so I was using injectable meds, and I had an ultrasound and blood work every other day. 

I did two clomid IUI cycles at RMA NY, and I went in for baseline US and blood work on day 3, and then another one on day 12. Usually, I was ready by then to trigger that day, or the following day, so that was the end of US and blood work - just 2 times. 

Are you 100% sure US and blood work aren't covered? Even if you have no fertility benefit, often times, the ultrasounds and blood work are still covered, at least somewhat... as it's not a fertility treatment per se. I'd look into that. I have a very limited fertility benefit that covers the actual IUI procedures or IVF procedures (retrieval, ICSI, culturing the embryos, transfer) up to 10K, and once I've reached 10K, I am out of pocket for any future fertility procedures. My my US and blood work should still be covered. 

How low was DH's morph? Sometimes if it's low enough, they will recommend going straight to IVF. Who is your doctor at RMA NJ? If you need to go to IVF, there are packages you can buy (ARC) that will help with the costs somewhat. Good luck!


----------



## Kins

So I'm supposed to go in tomorrow for bloodwork for preg test. But I have been feeling like AF should be coming anyhow I took an EPT today and it was a BFN. 
My suprised but still bummed. 

Now should I cancel my blwrk for tomorow? The RE told me to call if AF comes. What did you all do? I haven't got AF yet but I'm sure she will appear soon
:nope:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's really up to you, but I think a hpt at 14 DPO is pretty accurate. And it's not like you are taking progesterone right? I would probably skip the blood work and wait for AF. 

I'm sorry to hear it was a BFN.


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> It's really up to you, but I think a hpt at 14 DPO is pretty accurate. And it's not like you are taking progesterone right? I would probably skip the blood work and wait for AF.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear it was a BFN.

Yup I am on crinone %8 it's a progesterone gel that you use everyone day. Does that make a difference w/AF? Apparently it as supposed to bulk up my lining to help implanting--clears it was no help. Boohoo

IuI was 7/12


----------



## Poms Mom

hello,

well i just came back from vacation. I had a very stressful vacation, aside from the drama, i had to find a doctor in VA. the morning i left, i had a few follicles growing, they recommeneded i see a dR while on vacay. Went through craziness to get montiored. Was told by the doctors there that i was almost readdy to trigger. my bloodwork however showed high levels of e2, too high for what the ultrasound showed. I came back today to RMA and low and behold...way too many follies ranging 11-21mm (possible 7-9 in total). What a complete bummer! spent my whole vacay worryign about going to doctors to not miss the trigger stage, only to come back home to now having to cancel the cycle due to too many follies. i still beleve that last thurs, i was not monitored properly. the majority of big folies was on my right ovary, but on thurs, i had no follies more than 10mm. and this was the RE that i felt was not thorough. I understand sometimes this happens with taking too many hormones, but how can you go from all follies less than 10 to about 6 over 15mm each?! the biggest one was on the right at 21mm! something doesnt seem right to me. I am hopeful since it did work to make the follies grow. 

what happens now when they cancel the cycle? do i need meds, no intercourse? RE mentioned that there was mucus in the cervix. DH googled it and said that it could mean i am close to ovulating. Can you still ovulate after canceling a cycle? and if so how many?


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> hello,
> 
> well i just came back from vacation. I had a very stressful vacation, aside from the drama, i had to find a doctor in VA. the morning i left, i had a few follicles growing, they recommeneded i see a dR while on vacay. Went through craziness to get montiored. Was told by the doctors there that i was almost readdy to trigger. my bloodwork however showed high levels of e2, too high for what the ultrasound showed. I came back today to RMA and low and behold...way too many follies ranging 11-21mm (possible 7-9 in total). What a complete bummer! spent my whole vacay worryign about going to doctors to not miss the trigger stage, only to come back home to now having to cancel the cycle due to too many follies. i still beleve that last thurs, i was not monitored properly. the majority of big folies was on my right ovary, but on thurs, i had no follies more than 10mm. and this was the RE that i felt was not thorough. I understand sometimes this happens with taking too many hormones, but how can you go from all follies less than 10 to about 6 over 15mm each?! the biggest one was on the right at 21mm! something doesnt seem right to me. I am hopeful since it did work to make the follies grow.
> 
> what happens now when they cancel the cycle? do i need meds, no intercourse? RE mentioned that there was mucus in the cervix. DH googled it and said that it could mean i am close to ovulating. Can you still ovulate after canceling a cycle? and if so how many?

Hey Poms same thing happened to me. They used too high of a dose on you for too long. Next cycle they will know to go lower at the end. 

What they did for me was said to use condoms, the second cycle they put me on birth control.

We will get this slow and steady. It's sucks that we have to start over


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> well i just came back from vacation. I had a very stressful vacation, aside from the drama, i had to find a doctor in VA. the morning i left, i had a few follicles growing, they recommeneded i see a dR while on vacay. Went through craziness to get montiored. Was told by the doctors there that i was almost readdy to trigger. my bloodwork however showed high levels of e2, too high for what the ultrasound showed. I came back today to RMA and low and behold...way too many follies ranging 11-21mm (possible 7-9 in total). What a complete bummer! spent my whole vacay worryign about going to doctors to not miss the trigger stage, only to come back home to now having to cancel the cycle due to too many follies. i still beleve that last thurs, i was not monitored properly. the majority of big folies was on my right ovary, but on thurs, i had no follies more than 10mm. and this was the RE that i felt was not thorough. I understand sometimes this happens with taking too many hormones, but how can you go from all follies less than 10 to about 6 over 15mm each?! the biggest one was on the right at 21mm! something doesnt seem right to me. I am hopeful since it did work to make the follies grow.
> 
> what happens now when they cancel the cycle? do i need meds, no intercourse? RE mentioned that there was mucus in the cervix. DH googled it and said that it could mean i am close to ovulating. Can you still ovulate after canceling a cycle? and if so how many?
> 
> Hey Poms same thing happened to me. They used too high of a dose on you for too long. Next cycle they will know to go lower at the end.
> 
> What they did for me was said to use condoms, the second cycle they put me on birth control.
> 
> We will get this slow and steady. It's sucks that we have to start overClick to expand...

so you still have a risk of ovulating more than one egg? i figured avoid intercourse or use protection. How come they put you on BC? I had a feeling the dose was a bit high. I was on 262.5 of gonal for about a week. I started getting a response at that dose. and it took 3 weeks to get a response. I asked the RE if 262.5 was high, but he said it was low. so confused


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> so you still have a risk of ovulating more than one egg? i figured avoid intercourse or use protection. How come they put you on BC? I had a feeling the dose was a bit high. I was on 262.5 of gonal for about a week. I started getting a response at that dose. and it took 3 weeks to get a response. I asked the RE if 262.5 was high, but he said it was low. so confused

Ya I guess you must if they make you protect.
I think bc helps calm the follies. I may be wrong ur


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> It's really up to you, but I think a hpt at 14 DPO is pretty accurate. And it's not like you are taking progesterone right? I would probably skip the blood work and wait for AF.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear it was a BFN.
> 
> Yup I am on crinone %8 it's a progesterone gel that you use everyone day. Does that make a difference w/AF? Apparently it as supposed to bulk up my lining to help implanting--clears it was no help. Boohoo
> 
> IuI was 7/12Click to expand...


Since you are taking progesterone, you probably won't get AF until you stop the crinone... 

If the IUI was 7/12, then you should probably wait to test (HPT or beta) until 7/26 (tomorrow) or 7/27 before stopping the crinone.


----------



## DaisyQ

You will still ovulate naturally more than 1 egg - probably from any follicle 15mm or bigger. So if there are 4 or more that are over 15mm, they usually advise using protection because the risk of trips or higher order multiples are too high.


----------



## Poms Mom

DaisyQ said:


> You will still ovulate naturally more than 1 egg - probably from any follicle 15mm or bigger. So if there are 4 or more that are over 15mm, they usually advise using protection because the risk of trips or higher order multiples are too high.

Yes that is what i figured. Like i said i have my hopes up still since it did work just a bit too much. DH wants me to start a new cycle asap, but i feel like taking a work. its exhausting!


----------



## Poms Mom

well i think today will be my last post for a while. yesterday i spoke with my RE nurse and RE decided to cancel my cycle. according to my RE i have 1 strong mature follie, 3 mature follies, and afew more behind. them. So they think its too risky moving forward with the trigger and TTC. Believe me i am tempted to try to BD anyway since it seems likde there are only 4 mature follies and have read other stories of people going against RE advise. But i am really scared to do that and end up with multiples. i am ok with 2 or 3 ..but 4 or more is way scary. plus i am sure i won't hear the end of it if i do get BFP after RE advised not to BD by RMA. RE nurse stressed to avoid all intercourse and if i must to use protection.

I think i will skip next cycle. It was too stressful and time consuming this time to do it back to back. and i slowly started to dig myself into a financail hole with the meds and copays. took 35CD to get a cancelled cycle, i can't bring myself to do it back to back. I would like to enjoy my summer as i spend the first half of it on shots and going to doctors on my vacation. and cancelling plans due to $. MY RE nurse mentioned IVF but that is an absolute NO! do any of your doctors try to push you into IVF? i almost feel like thats what they want me to do.

Anyway im completely drained. trying to come back and relax the rest of the summer. hope you all have a great summer and babydust for those trying!


----------



## BlueStorm

Poms Mom said:


> well i think today will be my last post for a while. yesterday i spoke with my RE nurse and RE decided to cancel my cycle. according to my RE i have 1 strong mature follie, 3 mature follies, and afew more behind. them. So they think its too risky moving forward with the trigger and TTC. Believe me i am tempted to try to BD anyway since it seems likde there are only 4 mature follies and have read other stories of people going against RE advise. But i am really scared to do that and end up with multiples. i am ok with 2 or 3 ..but 4 or more is way scary. plus i am sure i won't hear the end of it if i do get BFP after RE advised not to BD by RMA. RE nurse stressed to avoid all intercourse and if i must to use protection.
> 
> I think i will skip next cycle. It was too stressful and time consuming this time to do it back to back. and i slowly started to dig myself into a financail hole with the meds and copays. took 35CD to get a cancelled cycle, i can't bring myself to do it back to back. I would like to enjoy my summer as i spend the first half of it on shots and going to doctors on my vacation. and cancelling plans due to $. MY RE nurse mentioned IVF but that is an absolute NO! do any of your doctors try to push you into IVF? i almost feel like thats what they want me to do.
> 
> Anyway im completely drained. trying to come back and relax the rest of the summer. hope you all have a great summer and babydust for those trying!

Sorry that you had to cancel your cycle. Many women do still BD but that is a decision you have to make on your own. Sometimes they ask if you want to convert to IVF if you have a lot of mature follicles so that the whole cycle was not a waste. I never felt that I was pushed into IVF. I was the one who wanted to do it, if it was up to my doctor we probably would have done one more IUI before IVF but I didn't want to waste anymore time or money. I understand how draining it all is and I hope you can rest and enjoy the rest of your summer. Good luck!


----------



## marie44

Pops mom - this is probably horrible advice but i would bd anyway. The chances of high multiples is less than 5% i believe & there are ways to reduce the # of fetuses if you somehow get 4. You are young though and have time on your side to wait for an optimal time. I just think statistically, you are not at much risk. Your decision in the end though :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I think the only reason they are pushing IVF is due to the length of time you've ttc, and the fact that an IVF cycle is probably easier for them to stimulate you for. With pcos, stimming for iui is tricky - they want 2-3 follicles, no more, but it can take a LONG time to get you there without over stimulating. IVF is easier in a way because they want a lot of eggs. And if course, the success rates are much higher.

The chance of higher order births may be higher than 5%, considering your age. If you were over 35, I'd say maybe go for it. But under 30.... I don't know. I wouldn't do it. Selective reduction is an option, yes, but one that is pretty traumatic and comes with risk of complications.


----------



## faithful96

I am so sorry you cycle has been cancelled. This whole process is heart wrenching. I hope you will eventually come to a place where you are ready to cycle again. 

I never felt pushed into IVF at RMA. We were given the option to do IUI first and there was no pressure to jump right to IVF.

Best of luck and enjoy your summer :)


----------



## Poms Mom

thanks ladies. believe me i am tempted. ever from the get go they keep placing the words IVF into conversations. I grew up in a conservative family and upbrining where you believe that you leave it up to God. I guess in a sense i took that upon myself by doin hormones but I can atleast hold on to that i can still have a baby naturally with some assistance. DH agrees with me. 

We will see what happens. I don't have a final decision on BD but as far as waiting, for sure....atleast 1 more cycle.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> well i think today will be my last post for a while. yesterday i spoke with my RE nurse and RE decided to cancel my cycle. according to my RE i have 1 strong mature follie, 3 mature follies, and afew more behind. them. So they think its too risky moving forward with the trigger and TTC. Believe me i am tempted to try to BD anyway since it seems likde there are only 4 mature follies and have read other stories of people going against RE advise. But i am really scared to do that and end up with multiples. i am ok with 2 or 3 ..but 4 or more is way scary. plus i am sure i won't hear the end of it if i do get BFP after RE advised not to BD by RMA. RE nurse stressed to avoid all intercourse and if i must to use protection.
> 
> I think i will skip next cycle. It was too stressful and time consuming this time to do it back to back. and i slowly started to dig myself into a financail hole with the meds and copays. took 35CD to get a cancelled cycle, i can't bring myself to do it back to back. I would like to enjoy my summer as i spend the first half of it on shots and going to doctors on my vacation. and cancelling plans due to $. MY RE nurse mentioned IVF but that is an absolute NO! do any of your doctors try to push you into IVF? i almost feel like thats what they want me to do.
> 
> Anyway im completely drained. trying to come back and relax the rest of the summer. hope you all have a great summer and babydust for those trying!

Hi Poms- I cant speak regarding financial aspect BUT I can say I feel for ya regarding the too many follies and the no IVF. 

My husband and I have a goal of TTC via IUI not sure how we will feel after multiple IUIs. I have also considered adoption. I always had a gut feeling that I am meant to adopt.

Anyway back to you- My opinion I would say follow their recommendations they do this all the time. My first gonal cycle which was cancelled they gave me the option to trigger and baby dance and IUI but my doctor specified if I had multiples I would need to reduce. I do not believe in that therefore we cancelled the cycle.

It happened again my second gonal cycle that time they didnt even ask because they knew I would say no reduction.

This third Gonal Cycle I had two follies they were they best but they were gonna try anyway. so we did. I got a BFN. AF is currently visiting.

I cant wait to get started on the next cycle but I am turning the 30 end of August so I am going to wait a few weeks to start the next cycle.

I say for you take a few weeks for a mental health break and then restart just remember its time and patients.

As for IVF they mentioned it to me alot in the beginning I guess because its the highest % to getting prego but they have stopped because I specifically told my RE my goal is to keep trying IUI until Ive had enough. At that time my husband and I will take serious consideration of the next step. He is not opposed to adoption but I think he wants to exhaust our IUIs first.

Anyway keep your head up its hard. The only thing getting me through this current BFN is the hope for next time.


Btw everyone did you all do the test to see if your tubes were clear? I forget the test name but I havent done that and I am wondering if I should.


----------



## Poms Mom

How long have you been trying IUI? did you have long cycles too? The test to see how your tubes look i an HSG---not sure the full name but its a long one. They put dye up in you and take xrays. I still have the xrays of it, its so cool.

I too have hope that it can work. the nurse just flat out told me, do not have BD...no option. i kind of felt messed up that on vacay i had to go finding an RE and they do their monitoring any time of the day..i had them done at 11 and 1PM. seemed like i got put on a guilt trip because i went away, but i am still not convinced how i can go from nothing growing to something huge in 3 days. but i guess it happens. 

DH and i talked about adoption and didnt dismiss the idea, but i would love to have a biological child..atleast 1. My family is very fertile except for me. I am the oldest of 14 grandchildren and the younger cousins got pregnant before me..believe me my family has a conspiracy that i am protecting myself. no one knows how difficult it is to feel barren! but thank god i am not (upto what i know now) I have a trip i would like to take in 3 weeks. i always have bad AF i get it every 2 months on a random day. I have no clue of my cycles before treatment. RE thinks in 2 weeks i will get it. with my luck i will plan to be home and not go away and it won't come or if i do go, it happens when im away.

When did you get monitored? I got every other day. i will try to ask if i can go every 3 days since it was such a long cycle. and later on if i need to go a lot that is fine.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> How long have you been trying IUI? did you have long cycles too? The test to see how your tubes look i an HSG---not sure the full name but its a long one. They put dye up in you and take xrays. I still have the xrays of it, its so cool.
> 
> I too have hope that it can work. the nurse just flat out told me, do not have BD...no option. i kind of felt messed up that on vacay i had to go finding an RE and they do their monitoring any time of the day..i had them done at 11 and 1PM. seemed like i got put on a guilt trip because i went away, but i am still not convinced how i can go from nothing growing to something huge in 3 days. but i guess it happens.
> 
> DH and i talked about adoption and didnt dismiss the idea, but i would love to have a biological child..atleast 1. My family is very fertile except for me. I am the oldest of 14 grandchildren and the younger cousins got pregnant before me..believe me my family has a conspiracy that i am protecting myself. no one knows how difficult it is to feel barren! but thank god i am not (upto what i know now) I have a trip i would like to take in 3 weeks. i always have bad AF i get it every 2 months on a random day. I have no clue of my cycles before treatment. RE thinks in 2 weeks i will get it. with my luck i will plan to be home and not go away and it won't come or if i do go, it happens when im away.
> 
> When did you get monitored? I got every other day. i will try to ask if i can go every 3 days since it was such a long cycle. and later on if i need to go a lot that is fine.

I've been keeping an excel spread sheet. For the gonal f I have done 3 cycles first two cancelled b/c too many follies 4/11-4/27, 5/10-5/30 like you I wasnt getting results so they bumped up my dosage and then too many came. this last cycle when I was able to trigger was 6/11-7/10(trigger day) they would give me a high dose then a low dose and I would go every other day. they didnt want to give to many days in between because literally the follies change so quickly.

I am debating that test the hsg one...hmmm.

AFM-So as for me I was supposed to go in for BW today for beta but since the hpt was neg x2 I didnt. They want me to go in tomorrow for a base line to see where things stand. 

I told told her I was hoping to wait two weeks but she said with the ovidrel someones once you ovulate you can rebound and ovulate on your own. So weird I never knew. But anyway if I were to start my cycle now like she thought I was going to the lenth of my cycles will make it so it falls on my bday for the iui or two week wait. I kinda wanted to have a stress free bday. Haha. I mean how can you tell all your friends sorry I am not drinking at my party because a tww. Its kinda hard.

I wonder If I should wait out this month and see if I ovulate like a "normal" person.

Hmmm decisions decisions. To start a new cycle not to start a new cycle. I have to go in tomorrow for my baseline.

so ? is the day your AF come considered your Day 1? I am so confused


----------



## Poms Mom

I am sure the first day you AF is the Day 1 if its the same as this past cycle i had. The hsg wasnt too bad. you just have to prep with antibiotics so you dont catch a UTI. they said i took it like a champ. i was scared but it was just a bit crampy afterwards. i went from 6/27-7/22 starting from 37.5 ui of gonal upto 262.5. I started responding at 225 of gonal. at 262.5 they really grew. and i did that for the last week of the cycle. so i must have went through almost 4 pens. they thought about lowering the dose while away but were afraid to risk that the follies will reverse..which surprised me they lowered your dose after you responded not to OHSS you. Thats waht i though would happen to me so i dont OHSS and hold me off until i came back. that is why i kind of felt like a guilt trip going on vacay.

believe me i had to explain to alot of ppl why i wasnt drinking on gatherings. its so annoying. and had to explain to my family on vacay y i had to find a RE while on vacay (i went with family memebers away). I was wondering if i wold ovulate normally next AF. lets see. I sent you a PM.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! Just checking in :) Hope all is well!!!! I start estrogen priming on Monday and then stimming for IVF once CD 3 hits in about a week! 

xoxoxo


----------



## Spoiledangel

Hi all I have been reading on here for a while and just decided to sign-up as I go to RMA englewood, Dr. Rybak is my main Doctor there here is a little backstory as I cant do a siggy yet......

I'm Angie 32 my DH is Miguel 30... We do have 2 teenagers DD is 15 and DS is 13 we have been trying to conceive #3 for 10 years, have had 5 pregnancies since 2 natural 3 clomid all resulting in M/C. Took my Dr. 4 years to finally diagnose me with PCOS then in 2009 after switching GYNs, they found Endo during a laparoscopy and the MTHFR gene mutation. We did clomid a long time then I finally landed a job with great benefits so we started going to RMA, I chose Dr. Rybak as he specializes in PCOS. 

We did our first IUI in June resulting in a BFN, and am currently in our 2WW from our 2nd IUI beta is on Friday. If negative we are moving onto IVF for the next cycle, husband has 3% morphology so since they say that's below normal range I don't want to keep pushing the IUIs if the odds aren't in our favor and would rather move on since morphology isn't a factor due to the ICSI.


----------



## faithful96

Welcome! I hope you find success with RMA. I am a huge fan. Dr. Rybak did my 3rd egg retrieval and I saw him for monitoring a few times. He is incredibly gentle and kind! Dr. Constantini also monitors in Englewood and I really like her too :)



Spoiledangel said:


> Hi all I have been reading on here for a while and just decided to sign-up as I go to RMA englewood, Dr. Rybak is my main Doctor there here is a little backstory as I cant do a siggy yet......
> 
> I'm Angie 32 my DH is Miguel 30... We do have 2 teenagers DD is 15 and DS is 13 we have been trying to conceive #3 for 10 years, have had 5 pregnancies since 2 natural 3 clomid all resulting in M/C. Took my Dr. 4 years to finally diagnose me with PCOS then in 2009 after switching GYNs, they found Endo during a laparoscopy and the MTHFR gene mutation. We did clomid a long time then I finally landed a job with great benefits so we started going to RMA, I chose Dr. Rybak as he specializes in PCOS.
> 
> We did our first IUI in June resulting in a BFN, and am currently in our 2WW from our 2nd IUI beta is on Friday. If negative we are moving onto IVF for the next cycle, husband has 3% morphology so since they say that's below normal range I don't want to keep pushing the IUIs if the odds aren't in our favor and would rather move on since morphology isn't a factor due to the ICSI.


----------



## jchic

welcome Spoiled! All the docs at RMA are fabulous and very well informed. I am certain they will be able to give you your sweet little addition! 

xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Spoiled! What all the other ladies have said. I have not met Dr. Rybak, but am very impressed overall with the care at RMA, and feel so grateful to be going to a clinic that offers cutting edge chromosomal screening, a banking program, and has such great success rates. I'm sure you'll get a new addition - just a matter of time!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks ladies I'm on a different board because it's nice to talk to people who understand what your going through but when I found this board I was even happier because we share the same Doctors and nurses, as for Dr. Rybak yes I love him he is so gentle and easy to talk to plus when I make a suggestion he doesn't disregard it like some Doctors. 

For any of you that have frozen embies there how does their billing work, that is the only thing my insurance doesn't cover so I'm just curious? Does the fee start at beginning of ivf cycle or when there's actually an embie to store? Also during the ivf Process is the monitoring the same every 2 days or is it longer since their trying for more eggs? TIA


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure about the billing for cyro. I know it's $1000 to freeze and store embies for one year. I'm assuming this is just per cycle, so if you have more eggs to freeze if you end up doing more cycles, it's probably $1000 each time to freeze. But not totally sure. 

As for monitoring, in the beginning of the cycle it was every 3 days, and then as things progressed it was every other day, then at the very end, every day. I think I went to monitoring 7 times over a 11 day period...


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well that's odd if it's per cycle, why wouldnt they just put them "together" with the previous months


----------



## BlueStorm

Spoiledangel said:


> Thanks ladies I'm on a different board because it's nice to talk to people who understand what your going through but when I found this board I was even happier because we share the same Doctors and nurses, as for Dr. Rybak yes I love him he is so gentle and easy to talk to plus when I make a suggestion he doesn't disregard it like some Doctors.
> 
> For any of you that have frozen embies there how does their billing work, that is the only thing my insurance doesn't cover so I'm just curious? Does the fee start at beginning of ivf cycle or when there's actually an embie to store? Also during the ivf Process is the monitoring the same every 2 days or is it longer since their trying for more eggs? TIA

First off Welcome Spoiled :flower: 

as for the billing for cyro they will bill you after your embryos are frozen. The bill will come with the next billing cycle. I also heard you can pay it off in 3 payments (or set up some sort of payment arrangemetn) I am paying mine in half so it's not such a big hit to the bank account.


----------



## Littlee49

Hey ladies!! I just started my 4th round of IVF (1st time with RMA). A little history about me: husband and I both 28, TTC for 2 years (1yr on own). Diag with blocked tubes @ former RE had 2 failed IUIs, 2 fresh IVF cycles, 1 FET. 1st fresh BFP w/ twins lost @10 wks, FET BFN, 2nd fresh in April m/c...all unexplained. Switched RE's, just started stims mon for antagonist cycle with ICSI, PGD, and AH...this round HAS to work...right?!?! So nervous! Best wishes to all!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Little and welcome! RMA is amazing. The doctors and nurses are wonderful and I certainly hope you get your BFP!!!! Who is your doc? Mine is Dr. Morris and she is great! I should be starting stims by next week.


----------



## Littlee49

Thanks jchic! My RE is Dr Hock (somerset). She's been so great so far! Sounds like well be around the same sched! So hopeful for this round!:happydance:


----------



## jchic

Little - where were you before RMA?


----------



## BlueStorm

Littlee49 said:


> Thanks jchic! My RE is Dr Hock (somerset). She's been so great so far! Sounds like well be around the same sched! So hopeful for this round!:happydance:

Welcome Littlee :flower: I go to Somerset as well. I had Dr. Bohrer but I saw Dr. Hock a lot during monitoring. I love her she is really nice. Good luck!


----------



## Littlee49

I was with ivf in little silver--Hartog and Damien


----------



## Littlee49

Thank u bluestorm!! Congratulations on ur success!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Littlee - I hope the stellar lab at RMA and the PGD is your golden ticket this time around. :flower:

Spoiled, as far as cyro charges, I think they charge you for cyro each cycle you have frosties (or do a freeze all due to OHSS or in case the blasts aren't mature enough on day 5) because it's like a procedure they do to the embies - vitrification I think. Just as if you get charged per retrieval, and get charged for culturing the embryos each time, there are cyro charges each time, if there is anything to freeze... :shrug:


----------



## Kins

So to add insult to injury. No clue why I dont not normally ovulate without help BUT I had my hSG yesterday it heard Really bad. Kept me up all night with cramping and still today.


Anyway my uterus is abnormal. The doctor doing the scan said I could still carry a baby. Alot of women do BUT definitely not more then one. Which is hard if I am going to take Gonal F because it makes more then one follie grow. 

UGH

Any way I may have to get an MRI of uterus or a better u/s of it to determine exactly the defect. There are two possibilities.

Apparently us women all have two uterus when we are in our mothers womb....did any of you know that? i didnt. So yeah my two uterus may not have completely joined. So I dont have two uterus but I have 1 with a "septum" 

I dunno I was crying. They told me its not serious but b/w the pain they put me through and knowing that I am already am having trouble with producing too many follies with the Gonal F it was not a fun day yesterday and I woke up with a migraine in the middle of the night.



Any one else have had an abnormal HSG?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry to hear about your septum. I think that if it's bad, it can be repaired via surgery. Just something to discuss with your RE. It's good at least that the doctor thinks that you can still carry a pregnancy. I'm sorry - it's so hard to be dealt another blow. :hugs:


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well just got back from my consult a little bit ago my Beta is negative so on to IVF we go, I should get AF any day now and Rhonda is going to send me my protocol Monday and we will be starting the BCPs. Upset at the beta but happy theres already a plan in place I'm just impatient as it seems with the BCPs the cycle is going to drag out did any of you ladies feel like that since IUI is such a quick process to get into, he also said a few days after my AF starts I will be having a saline sonogram (is it better than the HSG please say yes LoL)


----------



## DaisyQ

Saline sono is no big deal. Speculum isn't pleasant, but it's fine. Very slightly crampy, not like the cramping with HSG. 

Yes, IVF is more drawn out because of the pre-cycle prep, whether it's bcp or estrace. It is what it is. My initial cycle was in MAY. That IVF cycle got canceled due to poor response. So we tried again in June. I made it to retrieval that time, but we had to freeze all the embies. Then they were closed in July. So now, 3 months after we started, we are finally getting a move on. It's frustrating for sure. Hopefully you'll have fewer hiccups than me.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey everyone
I'm new on here and am in my first cycle of IVF at RMA(primarily Somerset). I am set for my retrieval to be on this Friday/ Saturday. This is definitely a trying process and I would LOVE to be able to discuss it with women in the same situation.


----------



## Lindsay18

I was actually affected by them closing in July also. I had to wait another cycle. And now they are talking about having to possibly freeze after retrieval because of the risk of hyper stimulation since I have so many follicle cells.


----------



## jchic

HI Lindsey, welcome! I should be starting my stims in a few days at RMA for my first IVF cycle as well! Who is your doctor? I have Morris. 
We are a very supportive group here! Good luck with your retrieval and please keep us posted. I was also affected (as were others on this thread) by them closing in July, too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Lindsay! Good luck for your upcoming retrieval. We are here if you have any questions!


----------



## DaisyQ

And Lindsay, honestly in my opinion, you are better off having a lot of eggs retrieved (gives you that many more chances for finding the "golden egg"), and then doing FET. I'm in the opposite boat, where I have a hard time getting enough follicles for IVF. My first cycle was cancled actually. And what it also means, is that if this fails, I'll have to do at least one more retrieval to get more eggs, because I won't have any frosties left over. I'd much prefer to have lots of eggs, and then being doing FETs, than more retrievals which is much harder on the body and so much more $$. FET is much easier to prep for and gives your body a chance to come down off all those hormones. I know it sucks to wait when you are looking forward to a transfer, but trust your doctors, they know what they are doing. I'm prepping for FET now. I had to freeze all because we are doing CCS, and our embryos weren't ready for biopsy on day 5, so we had to give them until day 6, which is too late for a fresh transfer.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi jchic! 
Thank you! I have Dr. Maguire. She is great:) I'm starting to get a little nervous because I have so many follicles and there is a risk of me getting OHS. So they may have to freeze which is fine - whatever is necessary lol. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Lindsay18

Totally agree with you Daisy! I completely trust them. I just want to make its my chances are the best they can be and that I and the embryos are safe. I'm so sorry about the cancelled cycle:( - that must be so trying for you. This has definitely been a lot harder mentally than I expected. It's so comforting to know that there are other women in the same position as I am. I appreciate it so much!


----------



## DaisyQ

It's VERY hard mentally. A rollercoaster for sure. Hang in there - we are all going through it too.


----------



## jchic

Lindsay - yes, this is my first IVF cycle! I am also excited and really nervous. Its completely taxing emotionally - I think that's even worse than physical part of all this. 
Like Daisy said, you are better off freezing if you have that many. You dont want to risk OHSS and the transfer will be here in no time!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks Daisy!
Jchic- definitely. I just want to do whatever it takes for success:). I wish you the best of luck! And would love to chat through the process. It definitely helps to talk to people who are going through it at the same time!


----------



## jchic

Absolutely - hopefully we will all be pregnant RMA ladies soon!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

That would be great!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well got day 3 bloodwork done and saline sonogram is scheduled for Friday based on my cycle history my nurse thinks we will be starting the Lupron on the 24th but I will not be on BCPs at all as of now. Just have to contact the anesthesiologist and financial coordinator. Ion the beginning I felt like it was going to be dragged out but if she's right I start the Lupron in a little over 2 weeks so maybe it's not as bad as I initially thought, I'm relaxing a little more now that cycle started.


----------



## DaisyQ

Spoiled, is lupron covered for you or are you paying out of pocket?


----------



## Spoiledangel

I am pretty sure it's covered my plan has paid for everything so far just have copays, follitism and ovidrel both ran me $40 per month, why is that something I should look into?
I was just assuming since they cover pretty much everything.


----------



## DaisyQ

No I was just asking! I know a Lupron "fairy" who has some to donate - that's why.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Spoiled Angel
I was where you are a couple weeks ago lol. The best feeling is when your cycle starts. Is Lupron the follicle stimulating shots that they are putting you on for IVF? Or are you doing IUI? The shots I'm on currently aren't called that so I'm unfamiliar.


----------



## DaisyQ

Lupron is an IVF injection to down regulate your ovaries before stimming starts. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh got it ok. Still getting used to the names of the meds and all of the abbreviations lol.


----------



## jchic

I am hating the estrogen priming protocol I am on. I want Day 1 to come so I can start!!!!!! On cd 29 now. 

Linds- how long did you stim for?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic-
I started the BC pills on July 20 until July 26 then started the Follistim shots and HCG shots last Monday 7/30 and am still on them along with Cetrotide to prevent ovulation.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Daisy how nice of you to ask thank you:) I know the feeling of having meds left its a shame cause their so much out of pocket for some, my last injection was 7/19 for my IUI and I think I only used 75iu of my 300 follitism pen, it will be no good when i start stimming. I would cry if I paid retail. 

Lindsay I just got done with my 2nd IUI in July we are moving onto IVF this time around I have my posts in so I guess it's time for a siggy on Friday my 1 st day off in forever lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok! My friend is in the same boat as you. She did 3 rounds of IUI and is now moving on to IVF. I wish you so much luck!


----------



## jchic

How long do people usually stim for? What is average?


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> How long do people usually stim for? What is average?

After discussion with my nurse, today actually - the average is somewhere between 9-12 days. It looks like I will be taking my trigger shot tonight/tomorrow so that leaves me at about 11 ish days.


----------



## DaisyQ

It varies, and depends on how quickly your body responds to stims, and also the protocol used. I think the shortest I've heard is 7-8 days (but that's on the really short side and rare I think, and is usually with micro-dose lupron flare protocol) and the longest I've heard is 17 days (also rare). I think the average length, like Lindsay said is 9-12 days. For me I stimmed 11 I think.


----------



## jchic

Interesting. Just trying to keep track of how long I will be on stims before I FIND OUT I AM PREGO with twins! Starting the positive thinking NOW!

Linds - good luck! how many follies do you have now?


----------



## Lindsay18

LOVE the positive thinking!!! 
As of right now I have about 45 follies. I'm SUPER bloated because most of them are between 15-18mm (some are 11-14). So many lol


----------



## jchic

NICE! I can imagine! Does it hurt to walk, etc?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ummm not really to walk. My stomach is super tight and bloated feeling. I feel fat more or less haha! It's just uncomfortable - which I can totally deal with!


----------



## DaisyQ

45 follicles?!! OMG, that's a ton! No wonder you are at high risk for OHSS. Honestly, I would assume you'll have to freeze - then if you don't, it will be a happy surprise. WOWZA!


----------



## Lindsay18

LOL Daisy! I know! That seems to be the direction that I seem to be going in, yeah. Do you know how that works as far as - I have to wait for my next period?? Do I need to do shots again? Not sure if you know, but this is my first rodeo haha!


----------



## DaisyQ

You'll wait for your period to come, ~ 2 weeks after your trigger shot. Then you'll start FET prep, which is MUCH less intense than stimming. You'll take estrace (estrogen) pills, starting on day 3 of your cycle, and you'll go in for ultrasound and blood work every 4 days or so. Eventually, when your lining is thick enough (maybe ~ 2 weeks into your cycle), you'll start progesterone injections. Then 5 or 6 days later (I'm not sure of the timing exactly), you go for your transfer. You continue the progesterone (and maybe the estrogen, not sure), until your beta 8-9 days later...


----------



## DaisyQ

So basically... ~5 weeks from now you can expect your transfer, if you have to freeze...


----------



## Lindsay18

Daisy - thanks so much! My nurse is amazing and tells me everything that I need to know, but I told her that I dont' want to know anything until I NEED to lol so she hasn't told me about that part until it is definite. It's good to know though. I'm really ok with it either way - not that I have much of a choice if I have OHSS or am too at-risk.


----------



## DaisyQ

No problem! :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Lindsay - who is your nurse?


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> Lindsay - who is your nurse?

Christine Rose - I go to RMA in Somerset, primarily. You?


----------



## jchic

Mine is Adrienne. I go to Morristown.


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> Mine is Adrienne. I go to Morristown.

Oh ok! I went to Morristown this past Saturday for monitoring since Somerset isn't open on Saturdays. I loved the facility! Not far from me either. That's where I'll be going for the retrieval, obviously so I'm glad that I went once previously before that.


----------



## Lindsay18

YAY! Nurse just called me - I am triggering tonight and retrieval is on Friday :) Exciting


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great! Very exciting!


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! Retrieval Friday!


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay, thinking of you today. Good luck!


----------



## jchic

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you so much Daisy and Jchic!!! I'm home and recovering:)
Happy to say they retrieved 21 eggs!
Relaxing with a heating pad and drinking lots of water!


----------



## jchic

WOW! Lindsay that is soooo great! How was the retrieval? Are you in pain? Drink LOADS of water. Did they tell you to do anything else (drink, eat, etc)?


----------



## Lindsay18

Retrieval was fine. Completely knocked out so didn't feel anything! Only took like 15 minutes. Just took a little while for me to get my bearings after and not be dizzy lol! They told me salty foods are important and lots and lots of water. I ate a sub as soon as I got home hahaha! I was starving. They gave me Tylenol with codeine to use. I just have some cramping- not Terrible. I'm using a heating pad which REALLY helps!!!


----------



## jchic

Ok good to know. Hopefully I am right behind you and Daisy too!


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> Ok good to know. Hopefully I am right behind you and Daisy too!

Definitely! Keep me updated:) taking a nap now lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

So glad it went well. The heating pad is key! Feel better soon. :flower: You'll feel a lot better each day.


----------



## Spoiledangel

just had my saline sonogram and met with the anesthesiologist all is good to go now just to wait for my body to naturally ovulate so I can start Lupron which is an estimate of 8/24 :)


----------



## jchic

YAY! Nice! Spoiled, are you going to be on a lupron flare protocol?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies- my nurse just called:) 18 of the 21 were mature and 14 were fertilized!!! If all goes well, I'll be transferring on Thursday!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's wonderful Lindsay! Great news! Congrats!


----------



## jchic

Yeah Lindsay!!!!! Had my check today! 6 antrafollicles and am startin 300 follistim and 2 menapur and back on tues!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yeah J!!! So happy for you:)


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Yeah Lindsay!!!!! Had my check today! 6 antrafollicles and am startin 300 follistim and 2 menapur and back on tues!

Yay for getting started. :happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls, I see there are some new ladies on here since I've been gone. Welcome all and good luck to you. I will try to catch up on you. Sorry I haven't been able to keep up with the updates on the front page, I will try to get to that soon!


----------



## jchic

How long were you told to abstain for before ER for DH's sperm count? Was it 2 days?


----------



## Poms Mom

Hello ladies,

i am back sooner than i expected. i have some questions that maybe some one can enlighten me or share experiences.

from my last cycle that ended in late july, i got my period after wards on August 1. it lasted a week (less than normal for me) and it seemed like a normal period. I still have slight bleeding & spotting but not a full flow (sorry for being so graphic)

Yesterday was my 5 yr annversary. went out for pancakes and breakfast. hubby and i had the exact same breakfast, to the last glass of coffee. Around 1 PM i got the sickest urge of nausea and headaches and dizziness. I have never experienced such nausea. DH arranged dinner at the restaurant we had our reception in on our wedding day. I felt absolutely horrible knowing i felt so sick and hubby had this all planned out. We went hoping for the best and that the food was going to take away this sickness...DEAD WRONG! i ended up getting sick during dinner and had to excuse myself. I couldn't hold anything down (twice!). DH was so dissappointed and so was i. I tried to attribute it to something form breakfast, but DH and i had the exact same things to eat and he was not sick at all. AFter dinner drank lots of water to stay hydrated. after a while i ate a dessert at home and felt ok ..but then a few hours later, again--headache, nausea, dizzy. no upset stomach at all.

Now here is my question..even though i am not trying to get my hopes up, is it possibly i may be pregnant even though i just had my period? Could i be still coming down from my cycle of hormone treatment (it has been almost 3 weeks since i stopped)? Last week i got a stomach bug so bad i had to leave work upset stomach, naseau, you name it. lost 5 lbs that time. gained it back and lost them again after my episode last night.

Have you guys experienced anything similar after hormone therapy? and just incase, my cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. i took into consideration the responses about whether or not to abstain from sex after cancelling a cycle and we kept to it for 99% of the time


----------



## jchic

Poms, first, I am sorry to hear you arent feeling well. Have you tested? Do you think the hormones effected your cycle, etc? I am not really sure how that would work, but IF you are prego, I would take a test to make sure! Wouldnt that be a great anniversary!


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> Poms, first, I am sorry to hear you arent feeling well. Have you tested? Do you think the hormones effected your cycle, etc? I am not really sure how that would work, but IF you are prego, I would take a test to make sure! Wouldnt that be a great anniversary!


i did a pt before i got my period BFN. i think i had a mixture of a bad period and stomach bug last week..so not sure..RN didnt think it had to do with thehormones. i am goinh to take a test soon again..it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## jchic

good luck Poms and I hope it all goes well!


----------



## DaisyQ

:test:

There's only one way to find out for sure... 

:test:


----------



## Poms Mom

DaisyQ said:


> :test:
> 
> There's only one way to find out for sure...
> 
> :test:

LOL yeah you are right..again..right before a planned trip..going to FL this thursday!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey RMA ladies:) on another thread I brought up the topic of an in-person group. I have been looking and there really aren't any fertility support groups that aren't run by a therapist lol. I was hoping to do a once a month "meet up" for some of us NJ ladies (sorry if you're not in NJ:( )! I have 2 others that are in with me! Let me know if you are interested!!!


----------



## Littlee49

Good luck POMS! I hope u get that :BFP: !!

Quick update with me...I had my retrieval yesterday (aug 12). They retrieved 32 eggs!!! Of which, 25 fertilized! I'm so happy! Now I just need those embies to GROWWWW!!! Found out the day before my retrieval that my progesterone levels increased too early so I won't be having a transfer this month :( Theyll be doing PGD Friday with whatever embryos make it...then freezing for a transfer next month. 

So hoping this works!!!

I'm SO bloated and uncomfortable today....I seriously think I look 3 months prego already!!! Ughhh! Anyone else experiencing this??

Hope we all get our :BFP: soon!!! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Littlee49 said:


> Good luck POMS! I hope u get that :BFP: !!
> 
> Quick update with me...I had my retrieval yesterday (aug 12). They retrieved 32 eggs!!! Of which, 25 fertilized! I'm so happy! Now I just need those embies to GROWWWW!!! Found out the day before my retrieval that my progesterone levels increased too early so I won't be having a transfer this month :( Theyll be doing PGD Friday with whatever embryos make it...then freezing for a transfer next month.
> 
> So hoping this works!!!
> 
> I'm SO bloated and uncomfortable today....I seriously think I look 3 months prego already!!! Ughhh! Anyone else experiencing this??
> 
> Hope we all get our :BFP: soon!!! :)

Yay 49!!! Your numbers were high like mine!! I had 21 retrieved. And YESSSS I was looking like 3 months preggo!! I went down 7 lbs since retrieval on Friday. Don't worry. Did they tell you about OHSS and Sri king Gatorade etc??


----------



## Littlee49

Lindsay...

Yes they told me to drink 2l of water/Gatorade everyday. I normally drink a lot of water as it is so that's no problem. They said as long as I'm going to the bathroom as often as I should with drinking that much I should be ok. I remember being bloated for about a week with my last retrieval but not this much!! So it took about a week for u to be back to norm?? Did u find Gatorade helped more than water?? When's ur transfer? R u Doing pgd? How many are they implanting?? So exciting!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Littlee49 said:


> Lindsay...
> 
> Yes they told me to drink 2l of water/Gatorade everyday. I normally drink a lot of water as it is so that's no problem. They said as long as I'm going to the bathroom as often as I should with drinking that much I should be ok. I remember being bloated for about a week with my last retrieval but not this much!! So it took about a week for u to be back to norm?? Did u find Gatorade helped more than water?? When's ur transfer? R u Doing pgd? How many are they implanting?? So exciting!!

Hey! They gave us the same directions lol! I usually do more water than Gatorade but try to drink 2 small bottles of Gatorade a day. It's hard because I don't drink a lot is fluid usually haha! No my retrieval was Friday and I felt WAY less bloated yesterday! Totally better today!
My transfer is Thursday in Morristown. Very excited! They are transferring 2. We are part of the chromosome study. Sorry what is pgd?
What about you! When is transfer/which RMA do you go to/how many transferring?!!


----------



## Littlee49

That's great!!! Thursday will be here before u know it!! Fingers crossed!!!:happydance:

My transfer was cancelled for this month because of my progesterone levels so it will be sometime in mid September. PGD is preimplantation genetic testing. I've had 2 IUIs (both BFN), and this is my 4 cycle of IVF (1 BFN, 2 m/c). They don't know what was causing the m/c's so that's why they wanted to move forward with testing the embryos before implanting in case it was a problem with the embryos. So, I'm SO glad we have a good number or embies...hopefully that will mean we have a better chance of getting some good embryos for sept!!!:baby:

My main doc is dr hock in somerset, but I do monitoring in eatontown so I usually only saw dr hock on Monday's in somerset


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm sorry I did read that. Best of luck this time- huge numbers, girl!!!
I go to Somerset too!! Who is your nurse?! Where in NJ do u live?? I have Dr Maguire but I met Dr Hock in morning monitoring. My nurse is Christine:)


----------



## Littlee49

Thanks!!! My nurse is Anne! I live in Middletown. How bout u?? Isn't dr hock the nicest?! Love her


----------



## Lindsay18

She is really nice!! Where is that? I live in Bridgewater. And I've met Anne. Very nice!!!


----------



## Littlee49

Yeah Anne's great. Honestly, I love everyone there! Def a switch from my other clinic! Middletown is in monmouth county, exit 109 on the parkway (haha so jersey)...are u familiar with red bank? I'm like 2 miles from there


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok! I do know red bank. Is Somerset the closest for you? It's only 15min from me. I teach in Somerset. So convenient lol


----------



## Littlee49

That is so convenient! Must be so much less stressful going thru a cycle
While ur off too, right? 

No, somerset is about 40 mins from me. Eatontown
Is actually the closest (only about 15-20)

Good luck on Thursday!!!! I'll be praying for u!!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yes it's awesome. I am off until Sept 4. Makes this much more bareable. 
Thank you so much!!! Little nervous...


----------



## Spoiledangel

I been MIA a few days took a little mini getaway with DH and going to bring our kids to Dorney Park Thursday and Friday trying to do as much as I can before the process starts, I did however get a great phone call from my Dr's financial counselor and they got back the approval for IVF with ICSI, so it felt like a huge burden was lifted since I know the approval process is 1/3 the battle. Also got a call that my medications were also approved I am only confused because when me and my nurse were discussing the plan only about 4 Meds came up but she ordered 7 total.

Jchic I am not that familiar with protocol names but I am not doing bcps at all, I will start lupron 10 units until my cycle starts than cd 2 will be 5 units Lupron and 225 IU follitism as of now.


----------



## Lindsay18

Spoiled- exciting!!! I had a ton of meds too. I didn't do Lupron but I did do BCPs and then did Follistim and HCG when my shots started. She probably ordered EVERYTHING including trigger shots, pills for after ER, etc


----------



## DaisyQ

Spoiledangel said:


> I been MIA a few days took a little mini getaway with DH and going to bring our kids to Dorney Park Thursday and Friday trying to do as much as I can before the process starts, I did however get a great phone call from my Dr's financial counselor and they got back the approval for IVF with ICSI, so it felt like a huge burden was lifted since I know the approval process is 1/3 the battle. Also got a call that my medications were also approved I am only confused because when me and my nurse were discussing the plan only about 4 Meds came up but she ordered 7 total.
> 
> Jchic I am not that familiar with protocol names but I am not doing bcps at all, I will start lupron 10 units until my cycle starts than cd 2 will be 5 units Lupron and 225 IU follitism as of now.

Sounds like you are doing microdose lupron flare... 

She probably also ordered your meds for transfer (doxycycline, medrol, progesterone etc.)


----------



## Spoiledangel

Daisy I looked today and you were right on everything it's all I would need beginning til end:) I did feel a bit uncomfortable at the pharmacy picking up because there was another woman who I seen at englewood with me before, and to make a long story short I got hissed at....... Like sound you would make while rolling your eyes just an odd morning!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good morning ladies - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay, :hugs: I think the typical blast rate is 25% of eggs retrieved, and your numbers fall in line with that. So don't feel bad! You are perfectly normal, responded really well to stims, got a great retrieval and an EXPECTED # of blasts. And be happy that you will have frosties! Many of us don't get enough for frosties... And don't forget all you really need is one, and you have 4-5! So that's great. I only have 2 myself, but hoping it's enough.


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> Lindsay, :hugs: I think the typical blast rate is 25% of eggs retrieved, and your numbers fall in line with that. So don't feel bad! You are perfectly normal, responded really well to stims, got a great retrieval and an EXPECTED # of blasts. And be happy that you will have frosties! Many of us don't get enough for frosties... And don't forget all you really need is one, and you have 4-5! So that's great. I only have 2 myself, but hoping it's enough.

I almost feel GUILTY feeling disappointed. I know I should be thrilled and your words have made me feel a lot better, actually. Thank you for that! Hard to keep up with everyone, but did you have the 2 transferred yet? Or when do you?
Thank you again, Daisy!


----------



## jchic

Dont feel guilty feeling dissapointed. You were a great responder so its natural to think that more would make it to blast, but Daisy is right, 25% is right on. I was told 15-30% is what they usually see, so you are perfect. You will have some left over!


----------



## Lindsay18

This is why I love talking to you guys :) Thanks!!!


----------



## jchic

yes, dont worry - 4 -5 is GREAT! I am really hopeful for you and certain all will turn out well. Tomorrow is almost here! What time do you need to be there? Are you going to relax when you get home?


----------



## Lindsay18

They said I have to be in Morristown by 6:15am ugh lol. I am doing the laser acupuncture as well - they said it helps with implantation. They said there is no "restriction" after transfer but they do suggest that you go home and relax for the day which I will definitely be doing. My mom is hysterical - she doesn't even want me cooking dinner so she is making dinner for my husband and I and bringing it over LOL!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> They said I have to be in Morristown by 6:15am ugh lol. I am doing the laser acupuncture as well - they said it helps with implantation. They said there is no "restriction" after transfer but they do suggest that you go home and relax for the day which I will definitely be doing. My mom is hysterical - she doesn't even want me cooking dinner so she is making dinner for my husband and I and bringing it over LOL!

HA! My mom is coming over day of transfer too, that is funny. What did they tell you about the laser acupuncture? You do it before the transfer too, right? I am thinking of getting it done too. How did you book it? Through your nurse? 

Eat pineapple core and walnuts tomorrow!!!! Its supposed to help. A bunch of IVF'ers did that as well.


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> They said I have to be in Morristown by 6:15am ugh lol. I am doing the laser acupuncture as well - they said it helps with implantation. They said there is no "restriction" after transfer but they do suggest that you go home and relax for the day which I will definitely be doing. My mom is hysterical - she doesn't even want me cooking dinner so she is making dinner for my husband and I and bringing it over LOL!
> 
> HA! My mom is coming over day of transfer too, that is funny. What did they tell you about the laser acupuncture? You do it before the transfer too, right? I am thinking of getting it done too. How did you book it? Through your nurse?
> 
> Eat pineapple core and walnuts tomorrow!!!! Its supposed to help. A bunch of IVF'ers did that as well.Click to expand...

They said that there have been studies done that suggest that it helps with implantation and my nurse said if it were her, she would do it. So I figured WHY NOT?! lol. They said 2 sessions - 1 right before transfer and 1 right after?? I might be wrong about the right after (but sometime after). I told my nurse that I wanted to do it and she said she would tell them. Morristown also called me today to confirm everything tomorrow and they asked me again and I was able to tell them directly that I wanted to do it.
I have heard that about pineapple core - do you think it really works??


----------



## DaisyQ

It's natural to feel disappointed, don't feel guilty! I'm sorry if my post made you feel that way. 

My transfer is a week from today.


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> It's natural to feel disappointed, don't feel guilty! I'm sorry if my post made you feel that way.
> 
> My transfer is a week from today.

Nooo!! Your post didn't make me feel that way at all - it made me feel a lot better actually! 
That's so exciting! Do you go to Morristown also?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jess, Morris told me that laser acupuncture improves success rates about 5%.
Its done before and after. You schedule it the day before when they tell you what time to come in. Or you can tell your nurse and they'll make a note of it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay18 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> It's natural to feel disappointed, don't feel guilty! I'm sorry if my post made you feel that way.
> 
> My transfer is a week from today.
> 
> Nooo!! Your post didn't make me feel that way at all - it made me feel a lot better actually!
> That's so exciting! Do you go to Morristown also?Click to expand...


Yes, exciting and scary. I will be going to morristown for the transfer, and for monitoring I either go to morristown or west orange. WO is much more convenient.


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> It's natural to feel disappointed, don't feel guilty! I'm sorry if my post made you feel that way.
> 
> My transfer is a week from today.
> 
> Nooo!! Your post didn't make me feel that way at all - it made me feel a lot better actually!
> That's so exciting! Do you go to Morristown also?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, exciting and scary. I will be going to morristown for the transfer, and for monitoring I either go to morristown or west orange. WO is much more convenient.Click to expand...

Oh ok! I feel you about the convenience. I go to Somerset because it is much closer for me. You should come and meet up with us when we have our first "IVF Group" meeting out somewhere (IDK where yet)!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Jess, Morris told me that laser acupuncture improves success rates about 5%.
> Its done before and after. You schedule it the day before when they tell you what time to come in. Or you can tell your nurse and they'll make a note of it.

I am going to do it I think. I will tell my nurse and we will be good to go. How much is it? 250? I am excited. I feel like I should just do it because if I dont, I will be kicking myself in the ass. Do you know if its ok to do if I have never done accu before?


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Jess, Morris told me that laser acupuncture improves success rates about 5%.
> Its done before and after. You schedule it the day before when they tell you what time to come in. Or you can tell your nurse and they'll make a note of it.
> 
> I am going to do it I think. I will tell my nurse and we will be good to go. How much is it? 250? I am excited. I feel like I should just do it because if I dont, I will be kicking myself in the ass. Do you know if its ok to do if I have never done accu before?Click to expand...

Hey Jess - it's $200. I felt the same way. I have never done acupuncture before either. So it's totally fine - no needles=OK WITH ME!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the invite. I'd love to, but scheduling things are hard, especially during the week since I'm commuting to/from nyc. Let me know where/when though.


----------



## BlueStorm

You can tell them the day of if you want to do laser accu. They asked me a million times even though I had already said no, so you can always change your mind last minute. 

If you girls schedule something I will try to make it, like Daisy said it's always hard to get everyone on the same page for stuff like that but it's worth a try.


----------



## Littlee49

Good luck today Lindsay!!! Thinking of u and sending sticky vibes!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!!
Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!

The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB 
We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!


----------



## DaisyQ

WOW!!! LINDSAY! You could not have gotten a better result, I swear! That is just fantastic. TEN normal blasts??? HOLY COW, can your ovaries give mine a pep talk?


----------



## DaisyQ

And I'm calling it RIGHT now. You WILL get pregnant, and I think with twins.


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> WOW!!! LINDSAY! You could not have gotten a better result, I swear! That is just fantastic. TEN normal blasts??? HOLY COW, can your ovaries give mine a pep talk?

HAHA That literally made me LOL!!! Thank you so much. I know! I am thrilled :) We were like "Ummm, are you sure?" It went from 4-5 to 10 overnight practically!


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> And I'm calling it RIGHT now. You WILL get pregnant, and I think with twins.

You called it first!!! I hope you're right - that would be awesome!


----------



## jchic

that is AMAZING. WOW WOW WOW. That is the type of response we all would DIE for. Perfect, textbook perfect and beyond. Def prego with twinsies!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not surprised you got more than the 4-5 actually - it's normal for some of the embryos to reach blastocyst on day 6, which is what it sounds like happend with you.

Same happened to me - on day 5, I had 2 blasts, and on day three I think I had 3-4 (but the 4th one looked bad so they discarded it).


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> that is AMAZING. WOW WOW WOW. That is the type of response we all would DIE for. Perfect, textbook perfect and beyond. Def prego with twinsies!

Thanks, Jess!!! You're next :)


----------



## Lindsay18

How's everyone doing today? I can't believe I am already feeling anxious 1 day after transfer - and my test isn't until next Friday!!! Ugh!


----------



## Littlee49

Lindsay...the wait for the preg test is always the harder wait! It'll be here before you know it! Just stay busy! Haha keep us updated!:thumbup:

Got a great update this weekend....they pushed my embryos to day 6 and I had 14 that made it!!! So now they're off for PGD testing and freezing until my FET! Hope to get some great embies out of testing. Now I just have to wait until day 1 of cycle and then the prep starts for transfer. I can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, little - 14 blasts??? That's amazing!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Little!!!! That is AWESOME!!!!!!

AFM, I am scheduled for Er tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok ladies!!! 
It's been a bit since I posted, but as I today I found out my beta was 102 and that I'm officially pregnant!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats lady! I called it! Yay RMA!


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay, what was your progesterone and estrogen levels 2 days after transfer?


----------



## Lindsay18

Daisy- thank you!!! I'm not sure. She just told me that they were right where they needed to be and to continue to use the suppositories 3x a day. What did they tell u??


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh right I forgot you did a fresh transfer and are therefore using the suppositories. 

My P was 16, then 19, and my E2 is around 250..


----------



## New Yorker

Hi everyone! Congrats to those of you who have gotten pregnant since my last post last month!!! Great news and makes me so hopeful! 

So after my last canceled IVF cycle I am now getting ready to start IVF # 2. Got all my meds yesterday. Just finished a cycle of birth control pills (to suppress my ovaries) and now I am supposed to go in this Monday for morning monitoring and blood work to tell me to start meds or not and how much. They had to change the protocol this time around because they feel they need to stimulate my ovaries to produce more follicles. I'm 37 and Dr. Copperman said I have eggs like some one in there 40's. :-( 

Well, let's see what happens this time around.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, NY!! So excited you're starting another round!! I'm sure they'll use your first cancelled cycle to guide this one:) I'm sorry about your first cancelled cycle, but RMA seems to be amazing at figuring everything out for success! Fingers crosses! Xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

New Yorker, my first if cycle was canceled too, and my doctor thought the BCP oversupressed me. Hopefully this cycle goes much better than the first, but if you have to try again, ask about estrogen priming in lieu of BCP...


----------



## Littlee49

Congratulations Lindsay!!! That's so exciting! Keep us posted!

Good luck with this cycle new Yorker!

Afm...I started BCP last night to begin my FET cycle since my fresh cycle was cancelled last month. ET should be end of sept, early oct if all goes well. I wish I could press the FF button!!!!:shrug:


----------



## jchic

Hi all!

Update here! Had our transfer yesterday. 2 5BB embies and we have 1 frostie. Beta on 9/4


----------



## Littlee49

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Thanks little! Fingers crossed for your fet!!!


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Update here! Had our transfer yesterday. 2 5BB embies and we have 1 frostie. Beta on 9/4

Good Luck :)


----------



## Kins

lindsay18 said:


> ok ladies!!!
> It's been a bit since i posted, but as i today i found out my beta was 102 and that i'm officially pregnant!!!

ahhh congrats...


----------



## New Yorker

DaisyQ said:


> New Yorker, my first if cycle was canceled too, and my doctor thought the BCP oversupressed me. Hopefully this cycle goes much better than the first, but if you have to try again, ask about estrogen priming in lieu of BCP...

DaisyQ, thanks for that tip. My doc didn't say anything about the BCP and did prescribe it again for this cycle. I just went in for my first US and blood work for Day 3 and he saw some follicles in each ovary. Going back again on Thursday so hopefully we'll see some good change. If, if, if I need to do another round of IVF I will definitely have a conversation about the BCP. He did mention the reason why he wanted me to do the BCP. He said that there is a higher chance of success with someone doing BCP just prior to starting a cycle. Well, let's see what happens with this cycle. I am very hopeful though. I've lost a lot of weight and hoping my body is happier now and allows me to get prego.

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## New Yorker

Littlee49 said:


> Congratulations Lindsay!!! That's so exciting! Keep us posted!
> 
> Good luck with this cycle new Yorker!
> 
> Afm...I started BCP last night to begin my FET cycle since my fresh cycle was cancelled last month. ET should be end of sept, early oct if all goes well. I wish I could press the FF button!!!!:shrug:

Littlee49, I know what you mean about wanting to press the FF button! :dohh:
Hang on and look forward! :thumbup:


----------



## New Yorker

jchic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Update here! Had our transfer yesterday. 2 5BB embies and we have 1 frostie. Beta on 9/4

Hopeful for you!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Hi Ladies, I been MIA a few weeks waiting to O naturally to start Lupron last weeks test was negative so going again tomorrow, since I been off injects for almost 6 weeks now been bringing the kids places and me & DH been taking us time so I don't go crazy. Dr. Rybak recommended acupuncture & I been looking into it my insurance covers it @ $50 copay each session but they do Laser and I would rather do old fashioned with the needles so the light of my week was finding a Groupon for $69 for 3 sessions 1 mile from my house at a very popular place so that made me happy!! I will catch up on everyone and post personals later :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Update.... FET was successful (I hope!!!) - bfp on digi this morning. Beta is tomorrow.


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> Update.... FET was successful (I hope!!!) - bfp on digi this morning. Beta is tomorrow.

Congrats!


----------



## jchic

WOOHOOO DQ!

Spoiled - did you do an IVF cycle or IUI?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Congrats Daisy :)

I did 2 IUI's now were starting IVF they didn't give me BCPs so I start the Lupron as soon as they confirm I O'ed this month which isn't coming fast enough LoL


----------



## jchic

Best of luck Spoiled! Stay positive during the process :)


----------



## dnlfinker

Can I join you guys . My name is Natalie and I go to RMA 
of New York (Dr Cooperman). I did my first IUI last month and 
it was a fail. I did second round of IUI last week and just waiting on the result


----------



## jchic

Welcome DNL :) Will you be moving to IVF after this IUI?


----------



## dnlfinker

Very unlikely. I will do either another round of iui or
take a break. I been on Chlomid 200 mg and Femara 7.5( high doses) my body 
is not taking it all that well. My OH is against ivf for some reason 
plus insurance does not pay!


----------



## dnlfinker

dnlfinker said:


> Very unlikely. I will do either another round of iui or
> take a break. I been on Chlomid 200 mg and Femara 7.5( high doses) my body
> is not taking it all that well. My OH is against ivf for some reason
> plus insurance does not pay!

Those of you in RMA of New York , who is your doctor? I wanted to switch 
to Grunfield but they would not allow me !


----------



## jchic

got it! Best of luck with the IUI :)


----------



## dnlfinker

To you too!


----------



## Kins

dnlfinker said:


> Can I join you guys . My name is Natalie and I go to RMA
> of New York (Dr Cooperman). I did my first IUI last month and
> it was a fail. I did second round of IUI last week and just waiting on the result

Welcome! We love other RMA'ers. Best of luck for a bfp. I also have failed one IuI w/gonal f. I start back tomorrow for another go at it. 
Been trying over a year it's trying.


----------



## dnlfinker

Kins said:


> dnlfinker said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you guys . My name is Natalie and I go to RMA
> of New York (Dr Cooperman). I did my first IUI last month and
> it was a fail. I did second round of IUI last week and just waiting on the result
> 
> Welcome! We love other RMA'ers. Best of luck for a bfp. I also have failed one IuI w/gonal f. I start back tomorrow for another go at it.
> Been trying over a year it's trying.Click to expand...

K

Kins, who is your doct?


----------



## Kins

I go to the RMA's in PA. So I'm not familiar with the NY NJ doctors everyone has been talking about BUT there sure are alot of the BFP coming from up North  throw some baby dust down to me


----------



## dnlfinker

Kins said:


> I go to the RMA's in PA. So I'm not familiar with the NY NJ doctors everyone has been talking about BUT there sure are alot of the BFP coming from up North  throw some baby dust down to me

Will do!


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome dnlfinker!

I used to go to RMA NY and Copperman was also my doctor. I didn't really like him. I didn't feel like he really cared or was giving me or my case much attention. I found him to be dismissive. We did two IUIs there (with RMA NY), both with clomid and both failed. We decided to move on to IVF because I was anxious to try something with a higher success rate and we also had limitied fertility benefits (exhausted now) and didn't want to waste any more of our fertility benefit on IUI. I switched to RMA NJ (higher IVF success rates there than at RMA NY) and have been VERY happy there with my care. We did one more IUI there with injectables (it was intended to be an IVF cycle, but we had to convert it to IUI because I didn't have enough mature follicles to make an IVF retrieval worthwhile). That also failed. We finally did our first IVF in June, and transferred one embryo last week, and I just found out I'm pregnant today.

Good luck to you!


----------



## marie44

Daisy - soooooo happy for you!!!!!

Dnl - i don't know why they told you not to switch drs, isn't that your choice? I went to a fertility clinic before rma & i felt a really bad vibe from the place. I stuck it out for a little bit but i really felt my dr didn't care & it is a horrible feeling. Had a great experience with dr klein & so happy i made the change.

Hope everyone is doing well here! My girls are almost 2 lbs each now & i will be in the 3rd trimester on tuesday. It's flying by now.


----------



## New Yorker

DaisyQ said:


> Update.... FET was successful (I hope!!!) - bfp on digi this morning. Beta is tomorrow.

Woohoo! Congrats DaisyQ!


----------



## New Yorker

dnlfinker said:


> dnlfinker said:
> 
> 
> Very unlikely. I will do either another round of iui or
> take a break. I been on Chlomid 200 mg and Femara 7.5( high doses) my body
> is not taking it all that well. My OH is against ivf for some reason
> plus insurance does not pay!
> 
> Those of you in RMA of New York , who is your doctor? I wanted to switch
> to Grunfield but they would not allow me !Click to expand...

Hi dnlfinker, I see Dr. Copperman.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I see dr. copperman also and actually like him. He can be very dismissive at times but you just have to be stern with him. That's only happened like once where I had to be very strict with him but he's always reassuring me that everythings going to be okay and when I told him that I didn't want to wait too long for IVF he told me that he agreed but that he wanted to do 1 or 2 more IUI's with injectables, that was two months ago and although I haven't had success I have every hope in the world that he knows what he's doing and I'm going to get my bfp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I had a problem with his nurse and I talked to him about it in person, and from what I understand she's not longer working there so I like that he took my concerns about her seriously and either moved her to a different doctor or talked to her and let her go, either way I haven't had to deal with her since that incident and I'm very appreciative of that.


----------



## jchic

Just an RMA update! After our 1st IVF, I got my BFP on Saturday :) Had my beta yesterday and it was 134! Next beta is tomorrow! WOOHOO!


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Just an RMA update! After our 1st IVF, I got my BFP on Saturday :) Had my beta yesterday and it was 134! Next beta is tomorrow! WOOHOO!

Yey!!! Congrats. Hope all these BFPs come my way


----------



## New Yorker

jchic said:


> Just an RMA update! After our 1st IVF, I got my BFP on Saturday :) Had my beta yesterday and it was 134! Next beta is tomorrow! WOOHOO!

Congrats jchic!!!


----------



## dnlfinker

Hi Ladies, 

I got my positive beta results on MOnday but it was low at 35. I went again this morning 
to re-do blood work and it was at 50 which means it did not double. Does it sound like I am going to miscarry ? Worried Sick at the moment. Going for another beta on Friday!


----------



## jchic

hi dnl,

From what my nurse told me, betas are supposed to go up by 60% when you go in. Betas dont double every 2 days for everyone (standard is to double within 31-72 hours). They didnt for me and alot of women actually. Your beta seems a bit low, but its rising, which is the most important. Have you talked to your nurse? Dont worry too much until there is something to worry about.


----------



## dnlfinker

The nurses are like statues , they have no feelings. They go through so 
many patients , so its nothing for them. They did not have anything pos for 
me



jchic said:


> hi dnl,
> 
> From what my nurse told me, betas are supposed to go up by 60% when you go in. Betas dont double every 2 days for everyone (standard is to double within 31-72 hours). They didnt for me and alot of women actually. Your beta seems a bit low, but its rising, which is the most important. Have you talked to your nurse? Dont worry too much until there is something to worry about.


----------



## jchic

I never had that experience with my nurse at RMA and I am sorry they havent been more delicate about what you are feeling :(
Hang in there until your beta on Friday - I am hoping that all will be fine. There is nothing you can do until then when you get your results. It could just be a slow rise...


----------



## BlueStorm

It did almost go up by 60% you are only short by a tinsy bit. I would try not to worry too much even though I know it's hard not to. Sorry you have that experience with your nurse, I also did not have that experience. I would ask to switch nurses if you really dont' like her. Praying that your numbers rise for Friday.


----------



## Kins

BlueStorm said:


> It did almost go up by 60% you are only short by a tinsy bit. I would try not to worry too much even though I know it's hard not to. Sorry you have that experience with your nurse, I also did not have that experience. I would ask to switch nurses if you really dont' like her. Praying that your numbers rise for Friday.

Blue have you shared your good bfp news to your family and friends yet?


----------



## BlueStorm

Yes we told our families right away! Then the rest of the world around 11-12 weeks


----------



## Kins

dnlfinker said:


> The nurses are like statues , they have no feelings. They go through so
> many patients , so its nothing for them. They did not have anything pos for
> me

Hi DNL how is it going?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Been almost 3 weeks now and wow this thread moves Jchic & Daisy congrats on the bfps :) and good luck to anybody in the process of a cycle right now and welcome to the new additions. 

AFM I was not ovulating on my own so Dr. Rybak gave me a pill called NETA so I didn't have to wait forever for AF to start, I start my lupron tonight finally, have a scan on the 28th and start stimming that night, it seems like it took forever to get here.

In the spare time we have been looking at property in PA looking to move there in a few months we been going up on Sunday's so far nothing peaked my interest much but I'm being quite fussy lol


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - good luck to you!!!! Hoping this cycle moves fast so you can get your BFP!


----------



## Poms Mom

Hello Ladies!

I am back on the forum which means i am back to my hormone stimulation cycle! kind of excited yet anxious. i can't help being anxious because i want it to work so bad. Im on CD3 . RN said to start the gonal at a higher dose this time. Last time i didnt react until almost CD30! now hopefully it will be sooner rather than later. i actually have a question. using the gonal, will my period be shorter? i normally have long cycled--some last upto 50 days and period actually lasts almost 2 weeks! And i noticed on my last hormone cycle it was 39 days. i had a cycle with no hormones that laste 48 days. so it seems like with hormones my cycle and period are much shorter. is this the case overall? do the hormones trigger the body to ovulate sooenr?


----------



## jchic

Hi Poms! Good to hear from you again....I am not sure actually...my period didnt really change when I started my gonal cycle? I am hoping that this more aggressive protocol brings you your BFP! Cant wait to hear your progress. When do you go back for your scan? How many follies did you have at baseline?


----------



## BlueStorm

It depends how long you will stim for and how your body reacts to the meds. I always reacted fast to the meds and my cycle while stimming would only be about 15-19 days long.


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> Hi Poms! Good to hear from you again....I am not sure actually...my period didnt really change when I started my gonal cycle? I am hoping that this more aggressive protocol brings you your BFP! Cant wait to hear your progress. When do you go back for your scan? How many follies did you have at baseline?

I go back monday..RE wants 4 days of the gonal at 125. last cycle started slow at the lowest dosage...i hit 265 IU on the gonal then everything just happened..but that was on about CD 25 that i saw something. Took forever and wetn through almost 5 gonal pens to get a canceled cycle. hopefully this is a lot sooner response.

Oh and i had about 15 follies on the left antd 35 on the right. RE said looks ready to go and i got my instructions that night to start shooting up! oh the joy! but looked for a BFP like you said.


----------



## Poms Mom

BlueStorm said:


> It depends how long you will stim for and how your body reacts to the meds. I always reacted fast to the meds and my cycle while stimming would only be about 15-19 days long.

Not sure if it took long because it was my first cycle and they started me slow to see how i respond. now they starting a little higher so hopefully instead at responding at CD25 i can respond at CD15. Dont look forward to another 30-40 day cycle! aroudn what CD did you respond?


----------



## Poms Mom

and Congrats to all the ladies with BFP! im glad it all worked out! seems to be lots of babydust going on in this thread so hopefully it spreads to the rest of us!


----------



## BlueStorm

I'm glad they highered your meds and hopefully that will do the trick this time, stimming for that long must have been awful. I think for my IUI's I would trigger around day 10 and for IVF I think it was maybe day 12 or 14 I can't remember


----------



## Poms Mom

BlueStorm said:


> I'm glad they highered your meds and hopefully that will do the trick this time, stimming for that long must have been awful. I think for my IUI's I would trigger around day 10 and for IVF I think it was maybe day 12 or 14 I can't remember

Yeah i am doing IUI - - the old fashioned way that is! it was awful and draining and had to order more meds almost every week and spend over $500 in copays alone going every other day. lucky it was that low.


----------



## Kins

Soooo after a year I finally got to a 2nd IuI I today on menopur. BUT here is the sucky part DH could not produce a sample ugh. He was so nervous about it because I have been through so many needles. He Said he feel like an ass. Odell bad for him. I feel bad for me and then us as a whole. 

Ugh that really did suck because my fertility benefit had run out so we paid alot of many tho cycle. 

I took ovidrel on wednesday night and baby dance that night, I wonder if we have Any hope w/out an IuI. I asked if I could get the IuI tomorrow but they said by then it would be too late. 

We are starting to consider ivf which we had be completely 100% against. It's amazing what changes through this prOcess.

Gonna try and baby dance tonight hopefully that may work haha


----------



## Littlee49

Congrats on all of the BFPs!! Spread some good vibes my way!!! FET is scheduled for this Sunday the 30th. So excited but so nervous! Hoping this is the lucky round! Good luck to everyone else out there going through cycles...baby dust! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck to you all. :dust:


----------



## New Yorker

Hello ladies and congrats to all that have gotten BFP's.

I met with my doctor yesterday and he explained to me the reasons why none of the eggs fertilized. He said one let too many sperms in (Polyspermic) and the others just didn't fertilize correctly. 

So, I have no insurance coverage for meds nor IVF and this was my one and only shot at it because I am completely paying for everything out-of-pocket. 

But, my insurance does cover 3 IUI's but not meds. So doctor said we can take that route and hope for the best. So, now I'm waiting for my next period to start and we will be doing IUI (after 2 failed IUI's a few years ago and 1 cancelled IVF and a failed IVF). I never thought I would have this type of history with trying to get pregnant. I hope one of the 3 IUI's work. I'm 37 and I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## jchic

New yorker, I am sorry :( I am hoping that the IUI's do work for you. Is there a way you can possibly save for the IVF or make payments so that it offers you the opportunity to do it?


----------



## Poms Mom

well im on CD 13 today. been taking higher doses ---262.5 iu of gonal---went for an u/s and had one folly at 9.5. I was pretty hopeful until my RE said "maybe you guys should consider IVF". That just threw me through a spiral of confusion, depression, anxiety, etc. I didn't even get a chance to trigger yet and she threw inthis IVF word. I have nothing against it, i just feel it is not for me-- but now im going through "what if this is my better option?" i hate feeling like i have to weigh in that option and this is my second try. I feel like sticking with decision of just hormonal therapy w/intercourse.i haven't gotten a chance to BD! maybe im just getting hormonel but i needed to vent. 

How long are IVF treatments and how are the costs? i will say i have great insurance that covers almost everything outside of the copays.

Just really confused at this point. Trying to stay cool so that one folly and maybe one more can come up strong.


----------



## jchic

Poms - IVF protocol varies based on the patient. I was put on an estrogen priming protocol and started estrogen on CD21, then on CD3 I started my injections. I stimmed for 1 week and had my retrieval and my transfer and got my BFP with a frostie leftover. It really does offer you the BEST chance at success. I would talk to your insurance and see what they cover and also contact RMA's finance department to learn more about your coverage and any out of pocket costs. I know it seems scary, but its really not bad, and the results are proven in the statistics at RMA. I am a HUGE supporter of IVF, and think you should absolutely do it!


----------



## Poms Mom

I don't want to do IVF for religious purposes..but then again don't want to be a hypocrite becase i am using hormones to help it along. but like i said i am not sure. im a sucker for being pressured too and i don't want to cave when i feel in my gut its possible without doing IVF.


----------



## jchic

I think you should do whatever you feel is right :)


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> I think you should do whatever you feel is right :)

lets see..i just want it to work..i know we spent a good amount of money with the last 2 cycles..not sure how the cost will figure for IVF also.


----------



## Poms Mom

just a small update. on CD 15 today. go in got U/S one follie showed at 12mm (yay) and another at 17,mm! RE was stunned too, but i reminded her (since it was not my normal RE) that i have a paraovarian cyst on the right--which measuers at 17mm! what was strange was that the view of this 17mm sat on the bottom right and my cyst always shows up on top right of screen. So as of right now the RE said it was the cyst...but DH and I (and even the RE) thought it was within the ovary...But ihave the 12 that stood out..so far no more came up close...i don't want to over stimulate this cycle. hopefully this works out!

And E2 level went up to 341 which is great! i wonder how much that equates to how many follies are responding at this point.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> just a small update. on CD 15 today. go in got U/S one follie showed at 12mm (yay) and another at 17,mm! RE was stunned too, but i reminded her (since it was not my normal RE) that i have a paraovarian cyst on the right--which measuers at 17mm! what was strange was that the view of this 17mm sat on the bottom right and my cyst always shows up on top right of screen. So as of right now the RE said it was the cyst...but DH and I (and even the RE) thought it was within the ovary...But ihave the 12 that stood out..so far no more came up close...i don't want to over stimulate this cycle. hopefully this works out!
> 
> And E2 level went up to 341 which is great! i wonder how much that equates to how many follies are responding at this point.

Hey poms, my re told me 250 estrogen per ripe follie

Afm: bfn this cycle start again on Friday. Good luck to you


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> just a small update. on CD 15 today. go in got U/S one follie showed at 12mm (yay) and another at 17,mm! RE was stunned too, but i reminded her (since it was not my normal RE) that i have a paraovarian cyst on the right--which measuers at 17mm! what was strange was that the view of this 17mm sat on the bottom right and my cyst always shows up on top right of screen. So as of right now the RE said it was the cyst...but DH and I (and even the RE) thought it was within the ovary...But ihave the 12 that stood out..so far no more came up close...i don't want to over stimulate this cycle. hopefully this works out!
> 
> And E2 level went up to 341 which is great! i wonder how much that equates to how many follies are responding at this point.
> 
> Hey poms, my re told me 250 estrogen per ripe follie
> 
> Afm: bfn this cycle start again on Friday. Good luck to youClick to expand...

So sorry to here that Kins! its so frustrating . are you going to give it another go soon?


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> So sorry to here that Kins! its so frustrating . are you going to give it another go soon?

Ya gonna give It another go. Getting costly now but having trouble just giving up on it. And still not sure I am comfortable w/the idea of ivf-(ugh I think about it daily too). Even after almost a whole year I've only gotten to 1 IuI w/gonal so far that was bfn and then changed to menopur one cycle so far with intercourse that was bfn. So now I am starting another menopur cycle. And my doctor wants to do a consultation! Ugh.
It just sucks to have to have a consultation cause we know what she is going To say. Pron basically it's not working your only option is ivf.

On another note I am going to try acupuncture. I figure people recommend it why not give it a shot. I will use my birthday money. 

Anyone have pros/cons to mention about acupuncture !?


----------



## jchic

Kins - I am glad you arent giving up on the idea of IVF ;) I havent personally done accu, but I know many women that have and love it!

BIG NEWS today! Was my graduation day from RMA. My last scan! Now off the the obgyn on Monday. While at RMA, Doctor Morris scanned me and saw 2 BABIES, not one! So we are pregnant with twins!!! WHAT A BLESSING THAT IS!!!!! Couldnt believe it and am so shocked and over the moon. Both are measuring perfect.


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Kins - I am glad you arent giving up on the idea of IVF ;) I havent personally done accu, but I know many women that have and love it!
> 
> BIG NEWS today! Was my graduation day from RMA. My last scan! Now off the the obgyn on Monday. While at RMA, Doctor Morris scanned me and saw 2 BABIES, not one! So we are pregnant with twins!!! WHAT A BLESSING THAT IS!!!!! Couldnt believe it and am so shocked and over the moon. Both are measuring perfect.

WHAT???????????????? HOW COULD THEY MISS THE FIRST ONE??? HAHA SO EXCITING JCHIC. That must have been a SHOCK hahahahahah so cool WTG on the Graduation to OBGYN haha great news!


----------



## BlueStorm

I'm surprised they didn't think something was up when they were testing your beta numbers, I'm sure they are sky high now! So amazing!


----------



## Kins

Ladies who did ivf did you all have to get a needle in your butt


----------



## Poms Mom

that is great JChic!!!2 blessings for you! congrats and hope you have a good pregnancy.

Kins, just keep doing what you think is right for you. its tough to give up. i feel like caving to IVF even its not my choice. just positive reassurance it will work.

Question----i jsut ordered a batch of gonal and may only use one pen. Do you know if i can return pens if i don't use them for a refund or do you guys recommend trying to sell them? any experience on extra meds? Hopefully this is my lat batch..getting close to seeing if i can trigger this time around. Will find out tomorrow! but what sucks is that i called into ask who the RE is and its the one i didn't like or felt comfortable with. DH is livid as its close to trigger time, if all goes well. last time we saw this RE, we left that office so dissatisfied. I am trying to figure out how to break it to him nicely to take his time with us and actually talk to us about what is going one with my follies!


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins the needle in the butt is for progesterone in oil and at RMA NJ, it's given only during frozen embryo transfer cycles, not for fresh transfers. At RMA NY, they give it for fresh as well. It's really not THAT bad and totally worth it to get a baby. 

Poms, good luck. You can't return the meds I'm pretty sure and I think it's illegal to sell them (but I'm sure it happens). You can try donating them to RMA. I was lucky and a few ladies I know gave me some donated meds, which saved me THOUSANDS of dollars. Like 3k at least. I'm so grateful to them. :cloud9:


----------



## Poms Mom

DaisyQ said:


> Kins the needle in the butt is for progesterone in oil and at RMA NJ, it's given only during frozen embryo transfer cycles, not for fresh transfers. At RMA NY, they give it for fresh as well. It's really not THAT bad and totally worth it to get a baby.
> 
> Poms, good luck. You can't return the meds I'm pretty sure and I think it's illegal to sell them (but I'm sure it happens). You can try donating them to RMA. I was lucky and a few ladies I know gave me some donated meds, which saved me THOUSANDS of dollars. Like 3k at least. I'm so grateful to them. :cloud9:

Got ya! and just my luck, i don't need the batch of Gonal i just ordered yesterday! Went in for U/S--had 2 follies 15mm and 16mm..The RE (that i did not feel comfortable with ) recommended i trigger! I had a few 13 and 11, but RE refused to let me continue the gonal at the risk these smaller ones will mature. i had to reign him in saying there might have been a confusion with there being a follie last time, in the hopes that he takes his time with me and explains to me what he is observing. and DH was there with his nerves and patience wearing thin. luckily we got some news that we are moving forward and triggering. Will be BDing throughout the weekend. getting excited and hopefully everything works out and get my BFP in a few weeks! And THANK GOD my hormone cycle didnt last 30 days! what a relief.

Now ladies ---any tricks that DH can do or foods he can eat to make him get super sperm?

and DaisyQ, did you have to pay out of pocked for gonal? and if so how much was it? i am going through some confusion with myprescription plan as to whether i should have paid less than what i did.


----------



## DaisyQ

Gonal was paid by my Insurance, but it took money away from my 10k lifetime fertility benefit. So if I hadn't had donated meds, we would have reached the 10k cap earlier, and been much more out of pocket for our actual treatments. 

Retail, I think gonal F is about $900 for a $900 unit pen.


----------



## Poms Mom

Got a call back from my nurse. reaffirming my instructions to trigger and BD. got really pissed off she said RE recommended IVF. for the millionth time i gave her a big NO. i was at work so i couldnt go into details without my convo being private. 

This is our first actual try doing a trigger and they will still insist on IVF?! I had to put my foot down and say look i appreciate the recommendation, but that is not an option at the moment and when i feel it becomes one, i will gladly let you know. I am ok doing what i am doing now. it sucks, but this is our second try...if i am still here on this site in a few months get BFN..maybe then you will see me post about IVF. 

Nothing againts IVF or anyone here that has done it, but i just don't feel it is for me right now. I think i have a fighting chance without it so will give it a go. worse case, i may change my mind. last thing i need to focus on right now is being pressured to do what i dont want to do.

Venting is healthy right? need to be calm and happy to O and BD!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Hey ladies been a few weeks, Jchic I just seen Twins congrats yay!!!! How exciting :)

AFM been stimming since last Friday we had a antral count of 31 and yesterday there were 9 measurable between 13-16mm, and 12 under 11 I go back tomorrow and they think my retrieval will be Monday or tuesday. 

I definitely have a stupid question but since we all go to RMA i know there shouldnt be any differences in protocol I know were not supposed to wear perfume ect.... To ER but what about body wash that is scented or do I have to go buy some form of unscented soap to wash with before going? Also I have gel on my nails is that going to be a problem?


----------



## BlueStorm

I did not wash before ER I just got in the shower and rinsed off. I showered the night before with soap ect. They say nothing with fragrance. The nails would not be problem.

Just wanted to say good luck too all that are cycling right now. I haven't really been keeping up with this thread eventhough I started it! It's hard just keeping up with everyone's journals right now! Anyway hope everyone is well


:dust::dust:


----------



## Kins

The little things I didnt think of washing. Hmmm. Why do you have to wash? haha I mean besides normal human cleanliness hahahah.


TGIF ladies.
Going to see Bill Cosby tonight for my anniversary. Hubby Loves him so I bought him tickets. Should be fun. Got a wicked headache though...think its all this debating over IVF. ahh the mental battles I have with myself lol


Hope is well ladies.


----------



## Kins

Okay so listen to this craziness.

I went for baseline U/S and Blood work this morning ready to start my new cycle of menopur tonight. I have had AF for 3 days now.


My blood work came back with a + pregnancy. BUT my levels were low. Beta 39. So they are thinking it was a "chemical" pregnancy. Which totally sucks BUT at least I know the egg and sperm met at some point. That gives me hopes for this next cycle.

So I go back in monday morning for repeat blood work. They want me to restart the crinone until im told otherwise.

I had taken urine test at home like two days before my AF came and it was neg so I stopped the Crinone and right on time by AF came.


I was reading up and I am told with chemical pregos that your AF will be heavier and longer. I havent noticed it heavier but it is longer. (sorry is TMI)


BUt I dont feel sad about this. It actually gave me some + feelings that I have been lacking And to think this wasnt even with IUI it was only with Menopur/ovidrel and intercourse.

So ya not sure what happens now except that I go in on Monday for blood work to see if my number doubles if not def chemical prego


Anyone else out there evey have a chemical prego?


----------



## Littlee49

Kins--I had a chemical pregnancy back in April (before I switched to RMA). It was after my 3rd round of IVF (2nd fresh cycle). My first beta was 38. I was bleeding pretty heavily the weekend before my first beta, so I pretty much knew that wasn't a good sign. My nurse called and told me "it's positive"...she would've never told me my #, but I asked. So they still had me come in for a 2nd beta 48 hrs later, it was 52. They told me because it increased, they still want to see what happens...2 days later it dropped to 25. :cry: Keep up the positive thinking! At least you had a positive beta, so it's definitely possible for less invasive measures can work for you! Good luck!!

JChic: that's amazing!!!! Congratulations on your double blessing!!!! Can you please send some of that good luck to me?? 

I had my FET yesterday....first beta is Monday the 15. I'm hoping 4th time is a charm! We had to do PGD testing on or embies and had them put the best 2 in regardless of gender. Praying SO hard that this is our time! 

I know they don't like you to take HPTs before blood test, but I'm not going to be able to wait...how long did you girls wait before u saw ur BFP on HPTs??


----------



## jchic

Little- BEST of luck on this fet. Is this your first round with pgd? I am sure that will increase your chances as well. I am so excited for you! RMA has wonderful fet success rates! I tested at 5dp6dt with a frer and got a positive. Sending you love, prayers, luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## Littlee49

Thank you!! Yes this is our first time doing PGD


----------



## Kins

Littlee49 said:


> Thank you!! Yes this is our first time doing PGD

What is PGD?


----------



## Littlee49

Pre-implantation genetic testing. They take a cell out of the embryos to test them to make sure they're chromosomally/genetically normal. They recommended it for me because I've had unexplained miscarriages. Then they only put in embryos that are genetically normal.


----------



## Kins

Littlee49 said:


> Kins--I had a chemical pregnancy back in April (before I switched to RMA). It was after my 3rd round of IVF (2nd fresh cycle). My first beta was 38. I was bleeding pretty heavily the weekend before my first beta, so I pretty much knew that wasn't a good sign. My nurse called and told me "it's positive"...she would've never told me my #, but I asked. So they still had me come in for a 2nd beta 48 hrs later, it was 52. They told me because it increased, they still want to see what happens...2 days later it dropped to 25. :cry: Keep up the positive thinking! At least you had a positive beta, so it's definitely possible for less invasive measures can work for you! Good luck!!
> 
> JChic: that's amazing!!!! Congratulations on your double blessing!!!! Can you please send some of that good luck to me??
> 
> I had my FET yesterday....first beta is Monday the 15. I'm hoping 4th time is a charm! We had to do PGD testing on or embies and had them put the best 2 in regardless of gender. Praying SO hard that this is our time!
> 
> I know they don't like you to take HPTs before blood test, but I'm not going to be able to wait...how long did you girls wait before u saw ur BFP on HPTs??

Okay so they just called and said my HCG went up to 159 was 39.7 but my progesterone is still low at 6.2 was 0.4 like you they want me to come back in two days. They said they cant tell one way or the other just yet and its too early for an ultra sound. It wouldnt show anything.

I took ovidrel on 9/19. This whole process is confusing me i mean the time frames and #s just arent adding up...right?

Owell I cant dwell on it. I am ready for a new cycle if it has to be done on wednesday for now I will continue with the Crinone and positive thoughts :)

Good luck on your BFP


----------



## Littlee49

Wow that sounds good though because you increased by more than 50%! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Little good Luck on your beta :) 

AFM - it's finally here my ER is tomorrow at noon, E2 is 5633 p4 is 1.5, 1st trigger was last night and they have me doing a booster tonight. Last scan we had 22 measurable and 7 under 11mm, 8 were between 19-21mm, 6 between 17-18mm, crossing my fingers at least 1/2 are mature :) then to worry about fertilization and making it to day 5.


----------



## Kins

Spoiledangel said:


> Little good Luck on your beta :)
> 
> AFM - it's finally here my ER is tomorrow at noon, E2 is 5633 p4 is 1.5, 1st trigger was last night and they have me doing a booster tonight. Last scan we had 22 measurable and 7 under 11mm, 8 were between 19-21mm, 6 between 17-18mm, crossing my fingers at least 1/2 are mature :) then to worry about fertilization and making it to day 5.

Wow Spoiled. How does your belly feel? full? Good luck tomorrow. What do all these #s mean, E2 is 5633 p4 is 1.5,


----------



## Spoiledangel

E2 is the estradiol level each mature egg should be between 200-300 (I believe that's right) in my IUI cycles I was lucky to break 312 so I'm sort of happy it's so high as I didn't think I would respond to the same medicine. The P4 is your progesterone level it tells them a few things through the cycle like you haven't or have ovulated yet ect....

I feel so bloated but if I get some good eggies it's well worth it :)


----------



## Littlee49

Alright girls....I'm driving myself crazy over here. My transfer was only on Saturday and I already want to poas. My bw is Monday (I know, only 6 days away, suck it up)...but I'm so anxious! I really, really want this to work so badly. I'm over analyzing EVERYTHING! 

So...what's the earliest someone got a BFP after FET?? I don't want to be devastated with a negative but want to know if it worked ASAP! I feel like a crazy person! Haha but I know you all understand...so thanks for letting me vent!:wacko:


----------



## jchic

Little - I know the wait is the WORST. Hang in there you are so close! I used an FRER on 5dp6dt and got my BFP :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Little - good luck to you, the waiting is the worst!! I poas everyday post transfer b\c I wanted to see if I got the Hcg wash ( I was in the study) I am pretty positive I got my BFP 3dp6dt FET


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins said:


> Okay so they just called and said my HCG went up to 159 was 39.7 but my progesterone is still low at 6.2 was 0.4 like you they want me to come back in two days. They said they cant tell one way or the other just yet and its too early for an ultra sound. It wouldnt show anything.
> 
> I took ovidrel on 9/19. This whole process is confusing me i mean the time frames and #s just arent adding up...right?
> 
> Owell I cant dwell on it. I am ready for a new cycle if it has to be done on wednesday for now I will continue with the Crinone and positive thoughts :)
> 
> Good luck on your BFP

Kins, I'm confused. Your beta went from 39.78 to 159 over 48 hours? That is a great increase! Or was it over a longer period of time? And what is your progesterone - 6.2? What is the 0.4?? Your progesterone before trigger? Your progesterone is low, but you are on crinone so that should help a lot, but it won't be reflected in your blood work... What did your doctor or nurse say about your progesterone levels? When do you go back?



Spoiledangel said:


> Little good Luck on your beta :)
> 
> AFM - it's finally here my ER is tomorrow at noon, E2 is 5633 p4 is 1.5, 1st trigger was last night and they have me doing a booster tonight. Last scan we had 22 measurable and 7 under 11mm, 8 were between 19-21mm, 6 between 17-18mm, crossing my fingers at least 1/2 are mature :) then to worry about fertilization and making it to day 5.

Sounds like you will have ~ 14 mature which is GREAT! I had 19 measurable, but some of them were very small (< 10 mm), so they weren't retrieved. I think for me, on trigger day all follicles > 12-13 mm ended up being mature. I had 12 retrieved and ALL were mature. 



Littlee49 said:


> Alright girls....I'm driving myself crazy over here. My transfer was only on Saturday and I already want to poas. My bw is Monday (I know, only 6 days away, suck it up)...but I'm so anxious! I really, really want this to work so badly. I'm over analyzing EVERYTHING!
> 
> So...what's the earliest someone got a BFP after FET?? I don't want to be devastated with a negative but want to know if it worked ASAP! I feel like a crazy person! Haha but I know you all understand...so thanks for letting me vent!:wacko:

I personally am not a fan of the daily POAS rollercoaster, and I know it would have been very hard to see a BFN even if it was early. So I waited until the day before beta (13 dpo or 8dp5dt) before testing, and I'm glad I waited because it was a very clear BFP on both FRER and CBE digi. Good luck! I also did PGD - having done it once, I can't imagine the uncertainty of not doing it.


----------



## Kins

Hi JChic.....thats what I said I am CONFUSED!!

I had my ovidrel 9/19/2012 , Started on Crinone couple days later. 10/2/12 POAS-> BFN so I stopped the Crinone and AF came about two days later. I went in for blood work on Friday 10/5/12 and my HCG was 39.7 but my estrogen level was only 0.4 they were assuming I had a chemical pregnancy but couldnt be completely sure so they told me to start using the CRINONE again and then so I went back for more blood work Monday 10/8/12 so three days later. The results came back as HCG 159 and Estrogen 6.2 and then they told me they want to check my blood work again in two days-meaning tomorrow 10/10/12. So at this point in time I am so lost. I though the 2ww was bad haha these every couple day things are driving me batty.


----------



## Kins

Oops that last response was in regards to DaisyQ not JChic....


----------



## Kins

So as for the low progesterone the nurse or tech that called me back said the low progesterone doesnt necessarily mean you cant have a viable pregnancy she said many women have has low numbers. Apparently it is supposed to be great then 10 or something right?

My progesterone levels have always been <0.2 when I was on my injectables. This is the first time the numbers have ever been higher then <0.2.

I dunno im just confused.


----------



## DaisyQ

Your doubling time over the three days between beta number one and beta number two is good. Ideally they like progesterone over 10. But you are on progesterone support so it's fine. If this pregnancy is a go, you'll like have to remain on the crinone until 10 weeks or so.


----------



## jchic

Kins - I think that doubling time is perfect. They like to see it go up by 60% or more every 48 hours and you definitely meet that. You will stay on the suppositories until you leave RMA, which will help your levels now. I stopped mine at 8wks 4 days as my progesterone was over 40. I cant wait to hear your update! Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Littlee49

Well...I gave in and poas this am :bfp: !! Now praying harder than ever that they stay in there for good!!!


----------



## jchic

Little - what GREAT news! So excited for you!!!!!!!! When is your beta?


----------



## Poms Mom

Hey ladies well im on DPO5--i think--i triggered on Friday but not sure what do you count as the day of ovulation, the day you trigger or 24 hrs later? anyone know.

also since i am all paranoid and anxious, i started tracking my BBT to make sure i ovulated--see paranoia! has anyone here tracked BBT and what are your experience with it? Right now im seeing a small rise daily but i only started tracking since saturday.

I had b/w for P today. also my rn said that i may need to take a second trigger shot if levels are low...how and what is this for? she mentioned ovidrel is progresteron but all i read is that ovidrel is HCG.


----------



## ashknowsbest

little - congrats! FX'd it sticks for you! Was this your first IVF?

poms - I didn't BBT while going through IUI and I'm still not BBTing through IVF because with all of the stress that those procedures brings it's just too much to track the temperature. Best of luck!


----------



## Littlee49

jchic said:


> Little - what GREAT news! So excited for you!!!!!!!! When is your beta?

Thank you!! Trying to just stay positive and relaxed....beta is Monday


----------



## Littlee49

ashknowsbest said:


> little - congrats! FX'd it sticks for you! Was this your first IVF?
> 
> poms - I didn't BBT while going through IUI and I'm still not BBTing through IVF because with all of the stress that those procedures brings it's just too much to track the temperature. Best of luck!

Thank you! No, this is actually my 4th round of IVF. Had 1 didn't take, 2 m/c from others. This is my first round with RMA and using PGD


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh wow, congrats!!! Enjoy your pregnancy, that's awesome!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well had my ER yesterday we got 16 mature eggs total, it was so fast they walked me in at 11:55 I was awake by DH at 12:15 and left by 12:40 never expected it to be that fast, having a little discomfort like soreness today but nothing horrible. 

Now just anxiously waiting my fertilization report were doing all ICSI I would be thrilled with even 1/2 at this point, they also gave me the HCG study info.... Anyone have it done on a fresh cycle it says 15% higher rates so I'm definately considering it I would just like to hear from others on it:)


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well my nurse must have felt my desperation lol just got my fertilization report 12 were fertilized with ICSI & 8 are growing normally, I prayed That at lease 1/2 would make it so I got what I asked for, I wish it was more but happy with that. I won't hear anything again until 10/14 which might drive me insane. That's when they will let me know if they are on time, if they are 1 day behind than they suggest a freeze all and a FET next month. I'm just hoping their on time:)


----------



## armywife91711

Hi All--I am new to all this-been to RMA for bloodwork and have my follow up visit with Dr. Morris tomorrow so it looks like all of you are WAY ahead of me.I am so confused by all the abbreviations lol but I guess as I go further on with treatment I will learn them all. I'm assuming DH means husband????

I enjoy reading all the posts and find it very informative :)


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Kins - I think that doubling time is perfect. They like to see it go up by 60% or more every 48 hours and you definitely meet that. You will stay on the suppositories until you leave RMA, which will help your levels now. I stopped mine at 8wks 4 days as my progesterone was over 40. I cant wait to hear your update! Have everything crossed for you!

J-CHIC thanks for crossing everything for me. haha I went this morning for blood work anxiously awaiting the call back. Im really nervous I was expecting a BFN since by POAS was BFN but as the HCG goes up its getting my hopes up and I dont want to be crushed. Owell couple more hours and I will get another answer....ugh soooo nervous. Like I can feel myself preparing for the tears again haha. Im nuts


LITTLE- AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you

POMS- I check my BBT and it seems to be in sync with my RE stuff. ie: i got ovidrel and my temp went up, AF came and temp went down but now its back up. With the doctors following along you really dont need to check temps but I do so I can have a big picture of whats going on and I like charts and graphs haha. As for when you actually ovulate after ovidrel I am not sure. I think its 24-36 hrs later- but everyone is different. Good luck to you. My recommendation is dont POAS till the day of your blood work haha. B/c I did and now I am screwed up as to what is real and what is not.


----------



## Kins

Spoiledangel said:


> Well my nurse must have felt my desperation lol just got my fertilization report 12 were fertilized with ICSI & 8 are growing normally, I prayed That at lease 1/2 would make it so I got what I asked for, I wish it was more but happy with that. I won't hear anything again until 10/14 which might drive me insane. That's when they will let me know if they are on time, if they are 1 day behind than they suggest a freeze all and a FET next month. I'm just hoping their on time:)

So I have a question. May be silly BUT if they freeze them wouldnt that Stop the growth? How can they then do a FET later if they were ready when they were frozen. Does this question make sense? haha

Hi ARMYWIFE- Welcome. I too was lost when I first started on here but all the ladies here are VERY open and honest with answering questions so ask away and good luck to your road to mommyhood


----------



## DaisyQ

Little! Congrats!

Spoiledangel, fx for you. Just a heads up, it's very unlikely all 8 will make it to blast. Usually about 30-50% of fertilized eggs will make it to blast, so I'd anticipate 4-6 blasts. 

Poms, ovidrel is hcg. A booster somehow boosts your own natural progesterone level, not sure how it works. 

Kins, when embryos are frozen, their growth is halted. They can stay frozen indefinitely. Once thawed, they will (hopefully) continue to divide and grow. 

Army, welcome! You will love dr Morris - she is a rock star and got both Jchic and I knocked up, first round. Good luck!


----------



## jchic

Army - Dr. Morris is FABULOUS! She is my absolute favorite doctor at RMA. Like Daisy said, we both went to her, and both are now pregnant on our first cycle! She is wonderful, caring and really a very special doctor. I cried when I had to say goodbye to her at my last visit at RMA!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Daisy I know not all might make it I'm being optimistic lol, I would be ecstatic with 2 for transfer fingers crossed they stay on track and 2 frozen for a back up of at least 1 more cycle as with the soreness I am feeling I would hate to have to do another fresh cycle so close together.


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - I am sure you will have 2 to transfer! Wishing you tons of luck and love!


----------



## Poms Mom

hey ladies,

just received a call from the nurse.. was told that i should take the ovidrel as my P level was on the low side. IDK what to think of it and the nurse said that in the even i get pregnant my P level will be enough to carry a pregnancy. can low P levels also mean BFN? or is it just that im early on im on 5DPO. Said to keep going 2ww unless i get AF then call for Day 1 again.

so frustrating and nervewrecking..anyone had to do a double shot of ovidrel or trigger shot?

As far as my BBT since i just started tracking, mine started at 97.13 on O day increased .20 daily until today. So seems early huh to say anything? And not sure what is considered a high BBT read


----------



## Kins

Kins said:


> Hi JChic.....thats what I said I am CONFUSED!!
> 
> I had my ovidrel 9/19/2012 , Started on Crinone couple days later. 10/2/12 POAS-> BFN so I stopped the Crinone and AF came about two days later. I went in for blood work on Friday 10/5/12 and my HCG was 39.7 but my estrogen level was only 0.4 they were assuming I had a chemical pregnancy but couldnt be completely sure so they told me to start using the CRINONE again and then so I went back for more blood work Monday 10/8/12 so three days later. The results came back as HCG 159 and Estrogen 6.2 and then they told me they want to check my blood work again in two days-meaning tomorrow 10/10/12. So at this point in time I am so lost. I though the 2ww was bad haha these every couple day things are driving me batty.

So just got the call from the office. Not so wonderful news. My HCG did go up from 157 to 293 but it wasnt technically double and my progesterone is still low 6.4. This sucks. So they told me I have to come back on Friday for more blood work to see if it goes up again or plateaus. They are now leaning towards Ectopic Pregnancy because I got AF and my estrogen isn't going up. I wish I could just have an answer already.

This news sucks and I'm not sure how I should be feeling.


----------



## armywife91711

Jchic & Daisy Q--First off CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Like I said I'm new--when you say you got pregnant on the first cycle does that mean on your first try? Which method did you use? Dr. Morris said I should go directly for IVF--I am 43 yrs old so my clock is really ticking. My only concern is my insurance doesn't cover any of it :(

Kins--thank you--so far I really do like Dr. Morris. I went in for a saline sonogram last week and Dr. Morris wasn't going to be in so another Dr. was going to do it. I didn't have a problem with that. But when I went into the room waiting for the procedure, Dr. Morris came in :) She said she saw my name and wanted to come in and do it. She said I am her patient and wants to be the one to do all the tests!! That really meant a lot to me :)


----------



## jchic

Army - I got pregnant on our first IVF cycle at RMA and so did Daisy Q. Morris is wonderful! All the doctors there are great too. So if you see them for monitoring, thats ok :)

I am ALL for IVF. RMA has some of the best success rates in the country and they really do it right. If you want to get prego, definitely do the IVF route there!


----------



## armywife91711

jchic--How long from start to finish (well til you got pregnant) did it take? And if you don't mind me asking what was the cost?


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Hi JChic.....thats what I said I am CONFUSED!!
> 
> I had my ovidrel 9/19/2012 , Started on Crinone couple days later. 10/2/12 POAS-> BFN so I stopped the Crinone and AF came about two days later. I went in for blood work on Friday 10/5/12 and my HCG was 39.7 but my estrogen level was only 0.4 they were assuming I had a chemical pregnancy but couldnt be completely sure so they told me to start using the CRINONE again and then so I went back for more blood work Monday 10/8/12 so three days later. The results came back as HCG 159 and Estrogen 6.2 and then they told me they want to check my blood work again in two days-meaning tomorrow 10/10/12. So at this point in time I am so lost. I though the 2ww was bad haha these every couple day things are driving me batty.
> 
> So just got the call from the office. Not so wonderful news. My HCG did go up from 157 to 293 but it wasnt technically double and my progesterone is still low 6.4. This sucks. So they told me I have to come back on Friday for more blood work to see if it goes up again or plateaus. They are now leaning towards Ectopic Pregnancy because I got AF and my estrogen isn't going up. I wish I could just have an answer already.
> 
> This news sucks and I'm not sure how I should be feeling.Click to expand...

hopefuly it all works out for you! praying everything goes ok and most of all you remain healthy and no complications.


----------



## jchic

Army - my insurance covered our IVF cycle, so I only paid copays of 20 dollars for an u/s visit and if it was blood work I had no copay. All in all, I stimmed for 8 days (stimulating ovaries with injections) then had my egg retrieval 2 days after that. Had my embryo transfer 6 days after that and was tested 7 days after that for pregnancy (which was positive with twins!). 
RMA has a financial person you can speak to about your payment options, etc. Since their rates are excellent, I would suggest going that route, especially if Morris suggested it. She is very honest, and wouldnt steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## jchic

Kins - :( Hoping this all works out for you...keep us posted and stay strong


----------



## armywife91711

jchic--Twins--that's AWESOME!!! If you don't mind me asking what insurance do you have? I was thinking I may change insurance company's because to do IVF with no insurance will probably cost anywhere between $12k-15k not including the medicine


----------



## jchic

My insurance is Cigna, PPO. 

I think it may cost about that.


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins - so sorry you are on this rollercoaster. I hope you get an answer soon and can move on if it is ectopic.

Army - Welcome and good luck to you! Everyone seems to love Dr. Morris who had her on here.

Little - Congrats!! how many did you put back?


----------



## Littlee49

BlueStorm said:


> Kins - so sorry you are on this rollercoaster. I hope you get an answer soon and can move on if it is ectopic.
> 
> Army - Welcome and good luck to you! Everyone seems to love Dr. Morris who had her on here.
> 
> Little - Congrats!! how many did you put back?

Thanks! Put 2 back


----------



## DaisyQ

Army - talk to the finance people. Roughly, out of pocket, I think IVF with ICSI is in the ball park of 12,000-14,000 k? Meds are on top of that and can be 3-6K, depending on which drugs, your dose, and how many days you stim for. There are also packages you can buy - several cycles for a discounted rate (but if you don't need the extra cycles, you don't get your money back). They may also offer discounts for military folks. If Dr. M puts you on menopur as one of your drugs, PM me - I might know where to get some for free, wink wink. The alternative to menopur is low dose hCG, and it's much cheaper than menopur, FYI. 

As for length of time - I first saw Dr. M in May. We attempted an IVF cycle in May, but I didn't stim well, so we converted to IUI and it didn't work. We tried again in June, and I made it to retrieval, but we had to freeze the embryos because the were slow growing and didn't make it to blastocyst stage on day 5 (RMA only does blast transfers on day 6). Then the lab closed down in July, so I had to wait until August for my transfer. So the whole thing took a few months, but it's well worth the wait. One thing to know, is that especially if you are in the older bracket, you should really think about doing PGD (called CCS at RMA) to screen your embryos for abnormalities - the rates of chromosomal abnormalites goes way up after 35 - this costs $4500 per cycle, on top of the other costs. Also, ask about the banking program. It's an expensive route because you will go through more than one retrieval (which is $$) to get as many embryos as possible, and have them all screened (instead of paying $4500 per cycle for the screening, you'll pay $7000 which covers testing up to 15 embryos). Then when you have "enough" normal embryos - most people seem to feel comfortable with 2-6 - you do a frozen embryo transfer. This banking program is especially worthwhile if it turns out that you don't stim well (not a lot of eggs), or if you don't produce many blasts, or if a lot of your blasts are abnormal. If I had it to do all over again, I would have done this, so I'd have some blasts from my 34 year old ovaries on ice for future children. As it is, I will have to go back to RMA when this little one is still very young, and start again at 35 or 36. Also, ask Dr. M about supplements (DHEA and CoQ10). Also do the laser acupuncture when it's time to transfer - it increases success rates by 5-8%. Someone else said the hcg wash also increases success rates, so if you can elect to have that done, do it. 

Kins, I'm sorry to hear your news, but it's *almost* doubling. It's very close really! I don't know why they are so negative.... My nurse at RMA said they want to see it double within 72 hours, or go up by 66% in 48 hours... and you are achieving that. FX for you.


----------



## Littlee49

Freaking out today....started spotting a little bit yesterday, and had more this am when I woke up. It's really dark (sorry tmi)...this has happened with every round for me! (1 of them I stayed prego for 10 weeks, the other was a chemical mc).....so I'm praying this is implantation spotting and nothing to worry about. This sucks!! :cry:


----------



## jchic

Little, dont freak yet. Spotting is normal in early pregnancy. Call RMA


----------



## BlueStorm

It's totally normal I had spotting pretty much from day of transfer all the way thru my first trimester. Some times it was even bright red. RMA says the only time to worry is if you are filling a pad every 20 minutes with bright red blood.


----------



## armywife91711

DaisyQ--thank you so much for all the info--never even thought to ask about military discount!! Had my meeting with Dr. M yesterday--It's all very overwhelming, confusing & scary. She did give me the names of some supplements to get. My head is spinning and my husband and I have a lot to discuss over the next few days. I just wish I had better insurance that would cover some of the costs--that is my biggest concern is where is all this money going to come from. But again thank you for the info and when I find out what drugs I need to be on I will give you a shout :)


----------



## Kins

So I had my blood work today. The HCG did not double it again went up but not enough 293->537. Progesterone 6.4->7.7 :cry: 

They want me to continue Crinone and come in on Monday for an u/s and more bw to find out where this embryo is implanted. They are leaning more towards and ectopic tubal preg since these numbers are not rising as they should if I had a implantation in the uterus. So when the tech called to give me my levels today she was stating things like if you have any cramps or pain in your back this weekend dont hestitate to call etc. I guess they are afraid the fertilized egg is in the tubes and could cause lots of issues. This sucks big time.

I am still trying to think of this in the positive way that at least I was able to get prego with the meds and intercourse. Its just fustrating.

We also had a consultation today to think talk about IVF. Im still not sure what I want to do. My husband wants to try a couple more of the IUIs but he is leaving the ultimate decision to me.

So ya I gotta go back Monday. I think they have to give me an IM injection in my butt of Methotrexate which I am SOOOO not looking forward to. its gonna hurt. They took extra tubes of blood to check liver/kidneys etc because this medication is a chemo and can cause s/e. 

I also have that funny uterus arcuate..i think its called. So today during consultiation she was talking about a test I think hysterogram?? I forget but they put a camera all the way up into my uterus to see what the actual shape is inside I think. Because its possible that my egg inplanted on this extra piece in my uterus and makes the pregnancy not viable. So that extra piece in my uterus may need to be removed.

So ya thats where we stand. As of right now I am taking it as I have a failed pregnancy and must start thinking of the next steps.


----------



## Littlee49

Ugh. Hang in there kins. I know it's so tough but continue to look at the positive side of things.

As for the IM injection..:its not as bad as u think. I have to do the progesterone in oil IM injections everyday. U just feel the pinch from the needle going in.

Sonohystogram (test where they check ur uterus) also, is not bad. I had to get It done twice. It's just a little uncomfortable and u might have slight abdominal cramping, but nothing to terrible

Again...hang in there... Keep us posted


----------



## jchic

Oh Kins Im so sorry. Hoping all works out and glad you are exploring your options for IVF.


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins I'm really sorry. :cry: This blows the big one.

If you have any shoulder pain, you should also call the doc - that's another sign.

As for the unicornuate uterus, definitely take RMA's recommendations. If they recommend a sonohystogram and/or surgery, it's probably a good idea. I would trust them. 

It is a good sign that you got fertilzation and that it stuck (somewhere), but you definitely want to optimize your chances for a future healthy pregnancy. We are all here for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Kins

THanks ladies for the responses. Definitely having a bummmed out day. But owell the process hasnt been easy this future if kid of mine is sure giving me a run for my money. 


Was reading up on the IVF paper work WOW. So much involved it sounds so much easier when you guys talk about it haha

Hope all is well with everyone. Ill check in monday when when I hear back after my appt. For now its a waiting game to see what my RE wants to do next.

I think all for surgery if it has to be done


----------



## Spoiledangel

Kins so sorry your going through this right now *hugs

Well I just got my call from the nurse we still have 7 growing out of the 8 but they are turning it into a freeze all cycle, she said whatever reaches the full stage by tomorrow will be frozen and a FET transfer next month.

This has me crying my eyes out for the first time in a while cause now I have a million more things to worry about, are any of them even going to make it tomorrow? Will they freeze right? Will they thaw correctly? I'm a wreck, doesnt make it better that I'm at work right now.

I was told to stop the progesterone. Medrol & doxy tonight any idea as to how long it will take for Af??


----------



## jchic

Spoiled, I know it may sound disappointing now, but don't get too upset. Freeze all cycles have an even better success rate than fresh cycles at RMA. Bluestorm and Daisy both had freeze all cycles and had success on their first round of FET. They will certainly freeze right, and its very rare that some don't make it to thaw. I think its less than 5% from what I read. Hang in there and next month will be here before you know it!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know it's disappointing, but don't despair. They convert to a freeze all cycle 40% of the time, and some recent research shows a higher success rate for FET than fresh transfer. the FET cycle is much less stressful too. I am sure that some of your 7 will make it tomorrow. There does tend to be a drop off in growth between day 3 and day 5, but the fact you still have 7 today is a good sign. Try not to worry about freezing them and thawing them. Like Jchic said, only a small percentage don't survive the thaw - I unfortunately happened to be in that group, and look - I'm still pregnant. Some people think that if an embryo didn't survive the thaw, it may not have been a strong embryo, and may not have implanted or thrived. Hang in there. I am optimistic your FET will be a success, and you'll have your bundle(s) of joy come July.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Not to be a pain but for anyone who did FET through RMA what is their protocol like so I can forewarn my boss, I am lucky enough to have a boss who went through IVF ironically at RMA but she did several Fresh cycles never had frozen so we were prepared this month for what days off, mornings off ect I needed now were both going in blind :(


----------



## DaisyQ

You may do bcp and Lupron - or not. So the time line may vary. 3 days after stopping bcp, or on day 3 of your cycle if you have a natural start, you'll go in for blood work and us. If your lining is thin,you'll start estrace (pills). You'll go in every 3-4 days for us and bloodwork until your lining measures 8mm or thicker. They will also likely keep bumping up your estrace dose - that's normal. Once your lining is thick enough, (8mm+), you will start pio. Five or six days later you go in for your transfer - it will be in the afternoon. You keep taking estrace and pio until your beta 9 days later, and beyond if its a bfp. The whole cycle takes about 2-3 weeks from the tome you start estrace, until transfer day.


----------



## Spoiledangel

So that's not too bad thank you so much, also I read blues ttc journal and it made me feel a lot better as it sounded so similar to everything that's been going on even the phone call today, now I just have to wait til tomorrow with everything crossed that we have some decent frosties :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Kins - I am so sorry for what is happening to you. This is so unfair but like the other girls have said at least you know that you can get pregnant this way and I am sure they will figure out what is the best option regarding surgery, ect. Hang in there

Spoiled - I know exactly what you are going thru. It is hard to have to wait again. That was my biggest hurdle after I found out we had to freeze. I just couldn't stand the thought of having to wait another day let alone another few weeks. Don't worry there is a reason why RMA has such high success rates and they are just doing the best thing for you and your embies! You will get there!


----------



## Littlee49

Positive beta: 130...still so hesitant to get excited based on my history and the fact that I'm still bleeding. Trying to stay positive!!!:blush:


----------



## jchic

Little, that is a great beta!!! Excited for you. Spotting is normal in first tri, dont worry too much! When is your next beta?


----------



## Littlee49

jchic said:


> Little, that is a great beta!!! Excited for you. Spotting is normal in first tri, dont worry too much! When is your next beta?

Thank you! It's more than just spotting though that's why I'm so nervous...and it's happened before and I've m/c. 

Next beta is wed and of course I'm going to be in a meeting all day...staring at my phone! Haha


----------



## jchic

Well try to stay calm until then. hang in there. Sending positive vibes to you!


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins--so sorry to hear of your complications. atleast you know it still possible. it will make it all more worth it and maybe share your experience with other who need some perspective. good luck and good health!

AFM, im through my first week of 2ww. over the weekend 6-8DPO, i had crazy crazy pinches that i never felt before. no spotting..just seemed like very small discoloration when going to the BR. back pains heartburn, ache pelvis. started doing BBT and saw a drop over the weeked for 2 days but went back up and stayed at same level past 2 days. my BPT is sunday but im trying to attleast try the HPT. I took a trigger booster shot of ovidrel last weds, so im thinking that i will have that in my system longer. How soon do you guys think i should test? i think i may stop at the dollar store pick up a few $1 PTs and try em out lol. but what if i get a BFN then im just freaking myself out.

Have any of your guys done HPT before BPT and how soon? I really hope im pregnant. with having PCOS as a hereditary issues, i believe i rarely ovulated from the get go. so all these sensations are new to me.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks Blue, and as I wrote your Journal Calmed my nerves immensely, just got my email and ironically 5 out of 7 made it to blast and freeze :) she didn't give me grades though which I just wrote her back and asked about, I would like to know at least that but my normal nurse is out today so I get the sub!!


----------



## BlueStorm

That's great news! They should give you the grades


----------



## jchic

Spoiled, wow 5 is great!!! 

Poms - I tested 5 days past my 6 day transfer and got a positive. Hoping this cycle worked out for you! Try and hold out as long as you can so you can get the most accurate results.


----------



## Gabie20

Hi ladies, I am new at RMA, not new at ttc though... I switched over from a different RE because I wasn't sure they were doing things right and RMA is closer to me so it just made more sense :) I go to the facility in Eatontown. I am currently on CD7 of my 3rd IUI cycle (1st with RMA) and just trudging along had an ultrasound yesterday and saw nothing exciting, but it's still early so they bumped up my dose and I go in for another ultrasound on Wednesday :) When I do the b2b IUI does anyone know if that can be done in my location or I have to go to the main location in Morristown? 

I've been trying to read the past posts, but there are so many so I will do personals as I start to get to know everyone :)


----------



## jchic

Hi Gabie and welcome! I am pretty sure you can do IUI's at your closest facility. I think retrievals and transfers for IVF are only done at the Morristown location. Best of luck! RMA is absolutely WONDERFUL and many of us have found success on our first round of IVF at RMA. They have unbelievable doctors and excellent success rates so you are in good hands. Who is your doctor? Mine was Dr. Morris.


----------



## Gabie20

Oh, also my old RE had a patient portal where we could go in and check our blood work and ultrasound results. Does anyone know if we have that at RMA, or do we just have to ask our nurse for it? Thanks a bunch and sorry for all of the questions :)


----------



## jchic

RMA doesnt have a portal. Your nurse will call you with bloodwork and u/s reports. They are really good and will call everyday!


----------



## Gabie20

I have Dr. Molinaro he is super nice and attentive! So far so good ;)


----------



## Gabie20

jchic- Thank you so much for answering the questions!


----------



## jchic

Dr. Molinaro is great. You are in excellent hands! You will see a bunch of different doctors while monitoring at RMA, I for the most part liked all of them.


----------



## Gabie20

I am so excited, from what I have read on here they seem to be super great :)


----------



## Kins

Gabie20 said:


> Hi ladies, I am new at RMA, not new at ttc though... I switched over from a different RE because I wasn't sure they were doing things right and RMA is closer to me so it just made more sense :) I go to the facility in Eatontown. I am currently on CD7 of my 3rd IUI cycle (1st with RMA) and just trudging along had an ultrasound yesterday and saw nothing exciting, but it's still early so they bumped up my dose and I go in for another ultrasound on Wednesday :) When I do the b2b IUI does anyone know if that can be done in my location or I have to go to the main location in Morristown?
> 
> I've been trying to read the past posts, but there are so many so I will do personals as I start to get to know everyone :)

Hi Gabie, Welcome to the board. The ladies here are awesome. Always there to support you :) I go to the RMA in PA


----------



## Kins

Kins said:


> So I had my blood work today. The HCG did not double it again went up but not enough 293->537. Progesterone 6.4->7.7 :cry:
> 
> They want me to continue Crinone and come in on Monday for an u/s and more bw to find out where this embryo is implanted. They are leaning more towards and ectopic tubal preg since these numbers are not rising as they should if I had a implantation in the uterus. So when the tech called to give me my levels today she was stating things like if you have any cramps or pain in your back this weekend dont hestitate to call etc. I guess they are afraid the fertilized egg is in the tubes and could cause lots of issues. This sucks big time.
> 
> I am still trying to think of this in the positive way that at least I was able to get prego with the meds and intercourse. Its just fustrating.
> 
> We also had a consultation today to think talk about IVF. Im still not sure what I want to do. My husband wants to try a couple more of the IUIs but he is leaving the ultimate decision to me.
> 
> So ya I gotta go back Monday. I think they have to give me an IM injection in my butt of Methotrexate which I am SOOOO not looking forward to. its gonna hurt. They took extra tubes of blood to check liver/kidneys etc because this medication is a chemo and can cause s/e.
> 
> I also have that funny uterus arcuate..i think its called. So today during consultiation she was talking about a test I think hysterogram?? I forget but they put a camera all the way up into my uterus to see what the actual shape is inside I think. Because its possible that my egg inplanted on this extra piece in my uterus and makes the pregnancy not viable. So that extra piece in my uterus may need to be removed.
> 
> So ya thats where we stand. As of right now I am taking it as I have a failed pregnancy and must start thinking of the next steps.

Hi Ladies, 

So heres the update. I had my appt at 715 this am to check where it implanted and the good news is....my RE saw a "sac and a yolk" in my uterus!!!! YEY that was one less thing for me to worry about having a rupture tube etc. She said there is always a chance another one could be in the tube but when I took my Ovidrel I only really had one ripe follie. I guess its too early to tell if a baby is growing there? I dunno Im a little confused with it all.

So yes the rest of the time today I was at work constantly checking my phone for the lab results hoping they go up and... My numbers went up again! YEY. Progest is 9.3(still low right? but up none the less) and my HCG is up to 1221!!! I really am not sure how those numbers fair with other peoples pregnancy time frames. Like really I dont even know how many weeks prego I am considered. I mean I took ovidrel 9/19.

soooo as it is now HCG 39.7->157>293->537-> 1221. 
Progesterone 0.4->6.2-> 6.4->7.7-> 9.3

They want to see my again next tuesday for bw and us. Once the call came and the number popped up I was thrown for a loop. Haha I didnt know what this means. I guess it means I am "cautiously prego" I mean the numbers went up. I think I am gonna call tomorrow when I have a clear head and ask a bunch of questions

If I am prego can I get a flu shot? I work in the hospital and it is mandatory.

Ah so I am relieved and confused all in one :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Kins - congrats! Great news!

Next week they will be looking for the fetal pole (the baby) and hopefully they will see and hear the heart beat. 

So glad this is looking OK!

I work in a hospital too, and I got the thimersol free vaccine last week. Just ask RMA if you can get it now, or if you should wait a few more weeks... Does your hospital have a deadline when you have to get it by? For us it's December.


----------



## jchic

Kins - SO happy for you! This is great, great news!! Yolk and sac is exactly what they are supposed to see. You are prego honey!

You can get the flu shot for sure, ask RMA about it. Make sure like DQ said its thimersol free


----------



## Littlee49

Gabie20 said:


> Hi ladies, I am new at RMA, not new at ttc though... I switched over from a different RE because I wasn't sure they were doing things right and RMA is closer to me so it just made more sense :) I go to the facility in Eatontown. I am currently on CD7 of my 3rd IUI cycle (1st with RMA) and just trudging along had an ultrasound yesterday and saw nothing exciting, but it's still early so they bumped up my dose and I go in for another ultrasound on Wednesday :) When I do the b2b IUI does anyone know if that can be done in my location or I have to go to the main location in Morristown?
> 
> I've been trying to read the past posts, but there are so many so I will do personals as I start to get to know everyone :)

Welcome gabbie!! This is such a great support group with these ladies...you'll be happy you joined!

I also just started at RMA in June (my doc is out of somerset), but I live closest to eatontown so I do all of my monitoring there. Dr molinaro is great! I've seen him everytime....so caring and will answer any questions you have. 

I also can here from another RE that I was with for over a year...I have to say RMA totally blows the other out of the water. I'm so happy with my decision. What group did u come from (if u don't mind me asking)? 

I never had IUIs with RMA, so I apologize I can't answer your question re that. GOOD LUCK!! Keep us posted! Well all be cheering for you!:winkwink:


----------



## Littlee49

Kins that is such great news!!!! I can totally understand why you're confused...but it looks like everything is going in a positive direction! I think it's definitely a good idea to ask the questions when your head is clear. Write them all down so you don't forget any! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Congrats Kins that was a great report, fingers crossed it keeps going in the right direction:)

Welcome Gabie glad you found us, as for lab results I hate getting phone calls all the time so I asked my nurse if she can email me for most things, plus she lays out all the test results and instructions so its easier to keep up with in the long run. It might be a good option for you if your email is glued to your hand like mine every day LoL


----------



## Gabie20

Little- My last RE was Shore IVF and Reproductive Medicine Dr. Allen Morgan, I left them because it was a 30m ride down to Lakewood and he reeled me in thinking I would be monitored in Colts Neck(Never happened) turns out the colts neck office is just an OBGYN office he uses to do initial consultations. What really did it for me was the fact that I could never get an appointment with the guy, every time I made an appointment specifically for him I always ended up with the other RE which I could not stand. Many other little things bothered me as well. I hate to be picky like that because I have worked in the medical field and I understand what goes on, but enough was enough. 

Kins- I had to go back and read to see what was going on but that is awesome news!

Spoiled- I am def going to do the email, like you it is glued to my hand :)


----------



## Littlee49

Gabie20 said:


> Little- My last RE was Shore IVF and Reproductive Medicine Dr. Allen Morgan, I left them because it was a 30m ride down to Lakewood and he reeled me in thinking I would be monitored in Colts Neck(Never happened) turns out the colts neck office is just an OBGYN office he uses to do initial consultations. What really did it for me was the fact that I could never get an appointment with the guy, every time I made an appointment specifically for him I always ended up with the other RE which I could not stand. Many other little things bothered me as well. I hate to be picky like that because I have worked in the medical field and I understand what goes on, but enough was enough.
> 
> Kins- I had to go back and read to see what was going on but that is awesome news!
> 
> Spoiled- I am def going to do the email, like you it is glued to my hand :)

Well I can understand how that's frustrating. And with this...you HAVE to be picky! It's a lot of time, money, emotions, etc...I'm sure RMA will be better for you.


----------



## armywife91711

Hi ladies--I've been reading all the posts from everyone and I must say how uplifting it is :) Been a little down with this whole thing and realizing that being 43 how hard it really may be to get pregnant--but positive thoughts!!! Reading all the posts there are a lot of abbreviations like DH, AF BFN etc.-if one of you don't mind can you tell me what they all mean? lol it makes it easier to understand what you girls are talking about if I understood the lingo!!! and how do you get all these smileys saying your married, pregnant etc--geez I really am old :)


----------



## Poms Mom

well DH and i caved in and decided to HPT ..bought a bunch at the dollar store and did one right away after work..got a faint BFP...took a bit to get that result but got it. we thought maybe its faint due to the booster hcg still leaving my system or very early sign of pregnancy. BBT went down slightly but not major to show AF coming. Tested first thing this morning agian...got a BFP again..didnt take too long to show and didnt have to tilt it to see the mark..im assuming it since its higher, that what we are seeing is not the booster shot. I don't want to set my eyes on being preggo..but seems likes it looking that way!

I hope to GOD i am! DH is driving us nutso wanting to know allready. BPT is Sunday if no AF.


----------



## jchic

Poms, sounds SUPER promising!!!! WOOHOO!

Army - welcome! Are you also at RMA? AF = Aunt Flo (your period), DH = Dear Husband, BFN = Big fat Negative, BFP = Big Fat Positive.


----------



## armywife91711

jchic--Yes I go to RMA in Morristown. I see Dr. Morris. Thank you SO MUCH for clarifying what the abbreviations meant--it all makes sense now lol


----------



## jchic

Army, Dr. Morris was my doctor and I LOVE HER. Daisy Q also had her as well. She is phenomenal and honestly, she takes her time, is so knowledgeable and a complete straight shooter. I am prego with twins from my first IVF and RMA is the reason for that!!!! I cannot sing enough praises about Dr. Morris, she really holds such a special place in my heart. You are in WONDERFUL hands. Trust her, she will NOT steer you wrong.


----------



## armywife91711

jchic--I like Dr. Morris a lot. I am just starting out on this journey so this is all new to me. Just had all testing done and met with Dr. Morris last Thursday. Now just have to decide to move forward and figure out where the money is going to come from!!!! Did you have IVF with ICSI? If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## armywife91711

jchic--and CONGRATULATIONS on twins that is absolutley amazing :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Army,

You might also want to check out this RMA IVF thread: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020205426-rma-nj-ivf-ladies-401.html

Really helpful, and there are LOTS of ladies all going through it now. Also there is one member, TTC40+, you might like to talk to. GL!!


----------



## jchic

Army,

We did IVF with ICSI as per Dr. Morris's recommendation. I am 30 :)


----------



## Kins

DaisyQ said:


> Kins - congrats! Great news!
> 
> Next week they will be looking for the fetal pole (the baby) and hopefully they will see and hear the heart beat.
> 
> So glad this is looking OK!
> 
> I work in a hospital too, and I got the thimersol free vaccine last week. Just ask RMA if you can get it now, or if you should wait a few more weeks... Does your hospital have a deadline when you have to get it by? For us it's December.

Ya i think there is a deadline. They hunt you down to make sure you get the vaccine too. haha


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> well DH and i caved in and decided to HPT ..bought a bunch at the dollar store and did one right away after work..got a faint BFP...took a bit to get that result but got it. we thought maybe its faint due to the booster hcg still leaving my system or very early sign of pregnancy. BBT went down slightly but not major to show AF coming. Tested first thing this morning agian...got a BFP again..didnt take too long to show and didnt have to tilt it to see the mark..im assuming it since its higher, that what we are seeing is not the booster shot. I don't want to set my eyes on being preggo..but seems likes it looking that way!
> 
> I hope to GOD i am! DH is driving us nutso wanting to know allready. BPT is Sunday if no AF.

AhHH poms sounds like wonderful news coming your way! keep us posted.

It may have been a faint line b/c it was the first void (pee) in the morning but the morning after one sounds good :)


----------



## Littlee49

Beta #2: 430!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> well DH and i caved in and decided to HPT ..bought a bunch at the dollar store and did one right away after work..got a faint BFP...took a bit to get that result but got it. we thought maybe its faint due to the booster hcg still leaving my system or very early sign of pregnancy. BBT went down slightly but not major to show AF coming. Tested first thing this morning agian...got a BFP again..didnt take too long to show and didnt have to tilt it to see the mark..im assuming it since its higher, that what we are seeing is not the booster shot. I don't want to set my eyes on being preggo..but seems likes it looking that way!
> 
> I hope to GOD i am! DH is driving us nutso wanting to know allready. BPT is Sunday if no AF.
> 
> AhHH poms sounds like wonderful news coming your way! keep us posted.
> 
> It may have been a faint line b/c it was the first void (pee) in the morning but the morning after one sounds good :)Click to expand...


i tried another one this morning..similar response..faint line..not as faint as the first one. same as yesterday basically. i am hoping its too early to tell definitively..it seems like the booster shot is out of my system ..imthinking if it still was the lines would be fading everytime as a sign of it leaving my system and since it is not and atleast staying similar, that its a little one that might be developing still...i am 12dpo but 7 days past booster shot. over the weekend i had a dip in BBT for 2 days..same temp, then a rise on the 3rd day..i been at the same temp-with a minor dip one day- ever since then.


----------



## jchic

Little, great news and WONDERFUL beta!!!! I wonder if there are two in there?

Poms - hang in there, when is your beta?


----------



## armywife91711

Have any of you ladies done fertility acupuncture?


----------



## Littlee49

armywife91711 said:


> Have any of you ladies done fertility acupuncture?

Yes I've done accu with the needles and the laser accu right before and after my last transfer...very relaxing


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> Little, great news and WONDERFUL beta!!!! I wonder if there are two in there?
> 
> Poms - hang in there, when is your beta?

BETA (is that the blood PT)? if so its on Sunday morning. almost there. on top..work has been super stress ful so takin time off friday to relax and wait..and enjoy a dog/cat convention this weekend in NYC!


----------



## armywife91711

Littlee---in your opinion do you think it helps with conceiving? Can you recommend anyone? I live in Morris County.


----------



## Littlee49

armywife91711 said:


> Littlee---in your opinion do you think it helps with conceiving? Can you recommend anyone? I live in Morris County.

Well I did it for my first, 2nd, and 3rd round and 2 of them I got a positive preg test. (The 4th one was the laser one at RMA). I think it helps Bc it helps u relax more and apparently improves blood flow. My place I went to was in red bank so I think that's a little far for u.


----------



## jchic

Poms - yes, beta is your HCG blood test. Excited for you!


----------



## armywife91711

Littlee--yes that's a little far but thank you!!! I didn't know RMA did it, I will have to look into that.


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> BETA (is that the blood PT)? if so its on Sunday morning. almost there. on top..work has been super stress ful so takin time off friday to relax and wait..and enjoy a dog/cat convention this weekend in NYC!

fingers crossed for you Poms.

I would be the last to tell you when the meds leave your system. I am just going with the flow because Ive been confused the whole time. haha. 

Keep us posted on your results this weekend.


----------



## Gabie20

Little- awesome beta!! 

Army- I have never tried the fertility acupuncture, but everyone I know who has done it, loves it! 

afm- CD 10 scan and no follies...ugh they upped my dose and I head back in on Friday... this is going to be a long cycle :/


----------



## jchic

Gabie - dont worry too much, they will start to pop up I am sure. What dosage are you on and of what?


----------



## Gabie20

Follistim
CD 3-6 50iu
CD 7-9 75iu
CD 10,11 upped to 100iu
They started low because my old RE started me at 150iu... and by CD 16 I had 10 follies in each ovary all above 17.... major over stim....


----------



## jchic

Are you doing an IUI cycle or an IVF cycle? Ok got it, so slow and steady will win the race for you. Hang in there! When is your next monitoring?


----------



## Gabie20

I'm doing an IUI, next step is IVF.... I go in Friday....


----------



## Poms Mom

will do

Gabie20..my first go around i around my cycle was about CD 30 before i actually responded to the meds..andi overstimmed! is this your first cycle? It's so trying but you get to know your body going through all this and how you respond.

may i ask why ur are having issues TTC?


----------



## Poms Mom

jchic said:


> Poms - yes, beta is your HCG blood test. Excited for you!

thanks..hopefully so and my HPT tests arent steering me wrong!


----------



## Gabie20

Poms- this is my 3rd IUI cycle, my first with RMA.... I have PCOS and IR, I don't ovulate on my own :/


----------



## Poms Mom

Gabie20 said:


> Poms- this is my 3rd IUI cycle, my first with RMA.... I have PCOS and IR, I don't ovulate on my own :/

which office do you go to? what is IR? i too have PCOS and seem to have had it always. i used gonal F for my stim cycle and it was ok. not sure how follistim is different. RMA's procedures are pretty straightforward and they take their time and if they dont, you must demand it. i am on my 2nd cycle no IUI--normal BD with help of FsH shots.

very frustrating but stay positive.


----------



## MissyMaddy

:hi: girls, i hope you guys don't mind me joining:shy:

So here,s my little intro. I am 23 and having trouble getting pregnant again, i have one child, he is 4.5 now. We are trying for 2.5 yrs with no luck, 5 Clomid n 1 femara cycles all :bfn:, i have just done Pre Screening in RMA with Dr. Morris,, she is great, i have Hperprolactinemia and PCOS (non IR), DH SA came back perfect, SIS was perfect (except for i have sharp angled Uterus), so we are having a follow up appointment with Dr.morris on 24th..

I am really happy to see soooo many BFPs here, many many congrats to all preggo ladies :happydance::happydance: and fingers crossed for others, i really hope we all will get our BFPs soon. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Welcome Missy! Alot of us on here have had and do have Dr. Morris, she is AWESOME! You totally are in good hands! Your appt on the 24th, is it to review options/protocols? If you have any questions let us know! What RMA location do you monitor at? BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!!! :)


----------



## MissyMaddy

jchic said:


> Welcome Missy! Alot of us on here have had and do have Dr. Morris, she is AWESOME! You totally are in good hands! Your appt on the 24th, is it to review options/protocols? If you have any questions let us know! What RMA location do you monitor at? BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!!! :)

Thank you so much for a warm welcome :)
Yes we will be discussing options/protocols, excited yet very nervous at the same time, i have no idea what will be my next step, i am going to Morristown office as its near to Dh's office, 15 mins drive from home just, and i see you are carrying TWINS!!! grow babies groww.. :D


----------



## jchic

Missy, you will definitely get tons of info during your appt, and Dr. Morris is really thorough, so ask as many questions (even ones you feel are silly, I had a whole list) and she will answer them. IVF seems overwhelming, but honestly, I felt anyway, that at RMA its wonderful because you are in such good care. The day to day changes with IVF, so come on here if you need support or help throughout your cycle. 

YEP! We put back in 2, and got 2 so we are excited. I am sure you are going to follow, so dont worry! 

I also went to the Morristown location. Suggestion - if you have to monitor on weekends, get there EARLY because it gets SUPER packed!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thank you so much Jchic, i'll keep you posted. :)
So happy to join this forum finally after been a previous lurker *cough*


----------



## Gabie20

Welcome Missy I'm new too, so I don't know how much help I can be but good luck!!

Poms- IR is insulin resistant


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well ladies it been a rough few days for me turns out my aches and pains which i thought were normal after ER was moderate to severe OHSS :( so I think my little embies were trying to tell me something... My ovaries were so big they were touching one was actually 102mm x 86mm, pockets of fluid, leg cramps horrible, today on ultrasound they seem to finally be going down and I feel a bit better......Dr. Rybak was actually in today which made me feel better he even gave me my embie grades which my nurse wouldn't give me we have 2AA's, 2AB's & 1BB which made all this pain worth it so far :)


----------



## jchic

Oh no! OHSS is awful I have heard. drink TONS of gatorade and water and eat loads of salty stuff, that will also help with the OHSS. Hoping it goes down. Will they be able to do a fresh transfer b/c of the OHSS or will it be an FET?


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled- I am so sorry!! Lots and Lots of Gatorade!! Take it easy and rest, feet up!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Jchic I was converted to a freeze all, I was so upset but now I see it as my embies were trying to tell me something, I read where if you get a BFP with OHSS it can last past 1st trimester!!! There is no way I could endure that 12+ weeks, we are doing the FET this coming cycle, but I was in limbo since monday as when I asked the nurse about grading she said she doesn't have that information, I was so worried they weren't good. 

Thanks Diana, it was Horrible but feeling a little better today, I told Margy the phlebotomist at englewood I would rather go through 36 hours of labor again than go through OHSS again after this you should have seen her face lol


----------



## MissyMaddy

Spoiled, i am so sorry, feel better soon. praying for you n your embies!

Gabie, thanks, wish you all the best for IUI, i guess i will be doing iui too next month. how is it going?

jchic.. Thanks for being here, just for us.


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome to all the new ladies! I"m so happy that this thread is moving along!


----------



## Poms Mom

Spoiled - that sounds so Painful! i hope you get better and everything works out when it is supposed to

AFM---hpt again...BFP again!...Darker too than yesterday! i tried asking my nurse if she can bump up my beta test and she said that i could still have hcg booster in my system and it can give false BFP. so better to wait until sunday to make sure its out of of my system. I don't see how if its leaving, my HPTs keep getting darker. I did a dollar store test and FREP test..dollar store was darker..other was light and noticeable. to me this feel like it is a real BFP. BBT stayed the same..no increase. which i still feel what i get is a low number but its still in the higher range.


----------



## BlueStorm

poms - sounds very promising! Don't worry about BBT mine never really went up much even now


----------



## Gabie20

Blue- thank you for the welcome :)

Poms- I think that sounds very promising as well! Whats a booster HCG?


----------



## Poms Mom

a booster hcg is just another name for ovidrel - the shot that you trigger to ovulate. rma made me order 2 and when i finally used the second was on 5DPO.. my P levels were still on the low side and RE told me to go and take the second- booster -shot to prolong the corpus letuem to continue produce progesterone inthe event i do conceive and the uterus, which relies on progesterone, can sustain a fertilized egg.

I have done a lot of reading lately!


----------



## Kins

MissyMaddy said:


> Thank you so much Jchic, i'll keep you posted. :)
> So happy to join this forum finally after been a previous lurker *cough*

HAHA welcome Maddie as I tell all the newbies this thread is awesome. You learn so much from one another. I dont know anything about Dr Morris. I am a PA girl no one else on here seems to be. :(


----------



## Kins

Spoiledangel said:


> Well ladies it been a rough few days for me turns out my aches and pains which i thought were normal after ER was moderate to severe OHSS :( so I think my little embies were trying to tell me something... My ovaries were so big they were touching one was actually 102mm x 86mm, pockets of fluid, leg cramps horrible, today on ultrasound they seem to finally be going down and I feel a bit better......Dr. Rybak was actually in today which made me feel better he even gave me my embie grades which my nurse wouldn't give me we have 2AA's, 2AB's & 1BB which made all this pain worth it so far :)

ooo bummer feel better spoiled. I guess you have quiet the pain tolerance huh? Didnt bother you till it was real bad? What does the AA and BB's mean? What is good?


----------



## Gabie20

Poms- They ordered 2 Ovidrel for me as well, I was wondering why.... I guess now I know lol... my old RE would supplement the progesterone and have me take crinone 8% (icky stuff)


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> a booster hcg is just another name for ovidrel - the shot that you trigger to ovulate. rma made me order 2 and when i finally used the second was on 5DPO.. my P levels were still on the low side and RE told me to go and take the second- booster -shot to prolong the corpus letuem to continue produce progesterone inthe event i do conceive and the uterus, which relies on progesterone, can sustain a fertilized egg.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading lately!

I prob should have had two boosters if that is the case because my Progesteron was super low. I feel you pain of waiting around for answers. Can wait till sunday for you :)


----------



## MissyMaddy

Blue- Thank you and many congrats on your twins! yayy! :D

Poms- hoping for a real BFP for you, fingers crossed, when is your beta?

Kins- aww but we are still one family, i love this forum, so very supportive as ever. where are you in your cycle? sorry about bfn :(


----------



## Kins

MissyMaddy said:


> Blue- Thank you and many congrats on your twins! yayy! :D
> 
> Poms- hoping for a real BFP for you, fingers crossed, when is your beta?
> 
> Kins- aww but we are still one family, i love this forum, so very supportive as ever. where are you in your cycle? sorry about bfn :(

Maddie its actually crazy with me. All my other cycles I was on Gonal-F. This cycle I was on Menopur. I took my ovidrel booster shot Sept 19th. Home pee test about 13 days later BFN. I was bummed. Then AF came so it was time to start my next cycle went in for blood work and u/s and it came back BFP I was shocked but they were low levels. So the RE had me keep coming back for multiple bl works thinking I was having a chemical pregnancy but instead my numbers continued to rise but but not the normal doubling as you expect to see in a viable pregnancy so then she thought Ectopic and I went in for U/S this past monday to see where implantation occured because as we all know Ectopics can be dangerous. 

BUT instead of ectopic I got good news. My u/s is showing a sac in the uterus. So I am going back this coming wednesday for another u/s and I am praying it is still BFP and that nothing is wrong. Soooooo nervous because of how my blood levels have been and because....

I also have an abnormal uterus found on my HSG test. My RE said it is either arcuate but not quite a septate uterus. I would need a hysternography? to find out for sure.

So we are hoping the embryo didnt implant on this septation. UGH that would suck because then you have a very high risk for miscarriage because the baby doesnt have enough nourishment to grow. I guess they wont be able to see that till the baby is bigger though- I would think. 

So ya thats where I stand... I could even tell you how many weeks I am. haha I mean I wonder if its possible that the ovidrel didnt work in the usual time frame and that maybe i ovulated later then expected. who knows. I am taking it appointment by appointment not to stress myself out.

I dont want to buy baby books yet either dont want to jinx anything


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Hello Ladies,

I'm in the middle of my very first IVF cycle with RMA-NJ. They are the best and make you feel comfortable through the whole process. 

My IVF story so far:

Me 30 healthy, DH 40 low/no motility & low count. Went through entire process got 38 eggs 23 fertilized. ET was on Monday, transferred 2 day six embies, 10 were frozen. Now in the agonizing wait period until Tuesday 10/23. 

It's so hard not to think about it every moment of the day but I'm trying. Work helps keep me busy. Fingers crossed for a BFP!!!! 

Any one else waiting to see if there lives will be changed?


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Hopeful - good luck!

10 frosties - that's amazing! I'm guessing you get twins. FX for you.


----------



## Poms Mom

MissyMaddy said:


> Blue- Thank you and many congrats on your twins! yayy! :D
> 
> Poms- hoping for a real BFP for you, fingers crossed, when is your beta?
> 
> Kins- aww but we are still one family, i love this forum, so very supportive as ever. where are you in your cycle? sorry about bfn :(

My beta is this sunday..was hoping to get it pushed closer but nurse said no! ahh! will keep HPT through sunday though


----------



## Poms Mom

Kins said:


> Poms Mom said:
> 
> 
> a booster hcg is just another name for ovidrel - the shot that you trigger to ovulate. rma made me order 2 and when i finally used the second was on 5DPO.. my P levels were still on the low side and RE told me to go and take the second- booster -shot to prolong the corpus letuem to continue produce progesterone inthe event i do conceive and the uterus, which relies on progesterone, can sustain a fertilized egg.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading lately!
> 
> I prob should have had two boosters if that is the case because my Progesteron was super low. I feel you pain of waiting around for answers. Can wait till sunday for you :)Click to expand...

I never asked why i was to get two. hopefully it worked to my advantage.

And i just read about that you got a BFP at the RE office! praying for positive outcome.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome Hopeful - good luck!
> 
> 10 frosties - that's amazing! I'm guessing you get twins. FX for you.

Thank you DaisyQ, I hope so  Congrats on your BFP!!! You must be so excited. I'll post update on my results once I get them.


----------



## Littlee49

Welcome all new RMA'ers! 

Question for your girls who already had a transfer and still have some frosties...did u have to pay RMA to keep the embies frozen? My old RE you had to pay $1200/year. Wondering if its the same @ RMA?


----------



## armywife91711

Hi Ladies--

Can anyone tell me what the pros are for taking baby aspirin and mucinex/robitussin are?


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - WELCOME and congrats! Hang in there, your blood test is so close. RMA is wonderful, so hoping you get a sticky bean! 

Little - I had to pay approx 800 for my frostie. I think it depends on if your insurance covers it. At RMA its 1,000 but my insurance covered some of that cost. 

Army - it depends. I did baby aspirin through after transfer and thats it. Its supposed to help with bloodflow to your uterus supposedly although Dr. Morris told me that they did a study a few years ago at RMA that showed that baby aspirin didnt change the effect of the outcome, so who knows!


----------



## Littlee49

Thanks jchic...when did they ask for the $$?? Haha gotta be prepared!


----------



## DaisyQ

The cost of freezing is $1000 for the first year, and then $1200 a year after the first year is over. 

What Jchic said about baby aspirin. Mucinex/Robitussin is thought to help thin cervical mucus so sperm can penetrate it better - so it only helps if you are trying naturally - there's no benefit to taking it if you are doing IUI or IVF.

HTH!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Hopeful your transfer was the same day mine was supposed to be, which means we would have had ER same day :) mine was converted into a freeze all though and I'm currently recovering from OHSS. Good luck on the beta & glad you joined us!!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kins- Omg from bfn to Af to chemial to ectopic and now a sac, i really really hope its a true bfp, and that its safe in there, fx for you. when is your next u/s? hope to hear something positive thn. hang in there.

Hopeful- Amazing results, definitely a positive cycle for you! May be twins?:)

Poms- I understand, even a second counts when you are in 2ww, hope the :witch: stays away!! far far away!!


----------



## Kins

Next u/s Wednesday 10/24


----------



## Gabie20

I had my u/s and bw this morning and I usually hear back before noon, it's already three... whats the latest that they usually call?


----------



## BlueStorm

I think if they don't call by 4 you should call. There is always a nurse on call I think that you can talk to


----------



## Gabie20

I'll do that :) thank you!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Best of luck Kins!!

Gabie- My nurse even once called at 5:30 pm, hope you heard from them, my nurse is Marry and she usually calls me around 2-4pm, 8:30 was the earliest!


----------



## Gabie20

Thanks Missy, I did hear from her around 430. 

I am to stay at 100iu and go back Monday. I dont have any good measurable follies yet and my e2 is low.... Goodness this sucks I have no patience lol


----------



## Poms Mom

Well ladies its official..got my beta...132! . BFP! Progesterone good everything is strong! The crazy part is i am surrounded by my family in law and had to step out tp get the best call of my life! Might brrak yhe news..not sure. What a day!


----------



## Littlee49

Poms Mom said:


> Well ladies its official..got my beta...132! . BFP! Progesterone good everything is strong! The crazy part is i am surrounded by my family in law and had to step out tp get the best call of my life! Might brrak yhe news..not sure. What a day!

Yay!!!! That's great!!! Congratulations on ur BFP!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Poms- OMG! wowwww!!! Congratulationssss! So happpyyy 4 u. Did u do iui or TI?? U give us alota hope!!

Gabie- Good luck :)


----------



## jchic

Poms- huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Poms Mom

MissyMaddy said:


> Poms- OMG! wowwww!!! Congratulationssss! So happpyyy 4 u. Did u do iui or TI?? U give us alota hope!!
> 
> Gabie- Good luck :)

I did timed TI. second try. Just stick to your heart. I just broke the news to 

To my in laws through a mass text to everyone in the room ..it was perfect!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Poms- OMG! wowwww!!! Congratulationssss! So happpyyy 4 u. Did u do iui or TI?? U give us alota hope!!

Gabie- Good luck :)


----------



## Gabie20

Poms- woohoo congrats!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats poms!


----------



## Kins

Poms Mom said:


> I did timed TI. second try. Just stick to your heart. I just broke the news to
> 
> To my in laws through a mass text to everyone in the room ..it was perfect!

Ohhhh ya  awesome news


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Spoiledangel said:


> Hopeful your transfer was the same day mine was supposed to be, which means we would have had ER same day :) mine was converted into a freeze all though and I'm currently recovering from OHSS. Good luck on the beta & glad you joined us!!!


Thank you!!! Tomorrow is the big day...trying really hard not to have a panic attack. So your FET will be next month then? GL to you as we'll.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Poms Mom said:


> Well ladies its official..got my beta...132! . BFP! Progesterone good everything is strong! The crazy part is i am surrounded by my family in law and had to step out tp get the best call of my life! Might brrak yhe news..not sure. What a day!

Congrats!!! My beta is tomorrow. Hope to get the same good news.


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - good luck! Have everything crossed for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## MissyMaddy

Poms- So cute! perfect

Hopeful- best of luck, have u done hpt yet?


----------



## MissyMaddy

So ladies i have a question!

For the last 4 cycles(except for the last one,which was 60 days long) i am having very short cycles like getting it after every 20 days :dohh: and its just spotting and cramping! Yesterday was CD20 for me, i have started spotting and now its barely there, but backache! i have pcos and LOW estrogen n progesterone! anyone have/had same prob?


----------



## armywife91711

Poms Mom said:


> Well ladies its official..got my beta...132! . BFP! Progesterone good everything is strong! The crazy part is i am surrounded by my family in law and had to step out tp get the best call of my life! Might brrak yhe news..not sure. What a day!

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Gabie20

Hopeful- Good luck tomorrow!

afm- CD 14 scan and nothing is going on! lol, I'm a little frustrated, Dr. Molinaro said due to my lack of stim on this cycle and on my last cycle, and my over stim with an upped dose on my first cycle, that I will have to do IVF. He is going to let me stim for another three days and if nothing is going on in there then we will discuss it. I am so scared it will result in IVF, I really can't afford it right now. Does anyone know if RMA does any kind of plans for IVF?


----------



## jchic

Miss Maddy- sorry :( cant help you with this as I havent had that but maybe the others can. 

Gabie- ugh, Im sorry. RMA definitely has plans that you can work with. Talk to the finance dept they will help you. Dont get scared, IVF is super successful!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Missymaddie, I'm not a doctor, but it sounds like you are not ovulating or having real periods, which is consistent with pcos.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Gabie: I am so sorry :( and yes Jchic is right! I would be super excited to start ivf but yeah its too costly if you are paying out of pocket, hope it will be a success this time and that you wont have to move to ivf :) 

Daisy: yes you are right, i do not ovulate at all without induction :( but this short super light cycles never happened, i will talk to Dr. Morris about this, she prescribed provera last time to bring on real periods. I hope it wont be another big issue to handle :(


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm confident dr M will get you sorted out!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Jchic: I'm feeling ok...a bit nauseous for the past 3 days. Hope that's a good sign!!!

Miss Maddy: I have nor done am HPT. Too afraid, lol. I didn't even purchase one. Just going to hope for the best tomorrow. 

Keep you posted,


----------



## Spoiledangel

Gabie - they do have plans in place for IVF I believe, I didn't have great responses during my IUIs either which is why after only 2 we decided to move to IVF, only 1 follie each time and not that great of a follie. I am sure they will do what they feel is right to you don't give up hope maybe yours will pop in the next 3 days :)

Poms - congrats H&H 9 months

Hopeful - Gl today

AFM - well I am already on cd2 of my FET cycle which came faster than I thought, my cycle was very short 21 days, but my nurse said it was because my retrieval was pretty fast in my cycle so I'm just praying this cycle goes as planned.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

So got my first beta results (8dpd6tr) positive but only 21 :-/ have to go back in 2 days. Hoping for a miracle!!! Could be just late implantation. Staying positive for now.


----------



## Kins

Hopeful_NJ said:


> So got my first beta results (8dpd6tr) positive but only 21 :-/ have to go back in 2 days. Hoping for a miracle!!! Could be just late implantation. Staying positive for now.

Congrats Hopeful anything >5 is prego. I too had a low HCG when I went in. It slowly but surely is going up. I go in again tomorrow for an U/S and B/W. Good Luck to you and you better stay positive :).


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - congrats! Hang in there, I am sure the beta will rise by Thursday!


----------



## Gabie20

Hopeful- Congrats!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hopeful congrats!! Your beta will rise, easier said than done but try to stay positive.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Thank you ladies.

Kins- your numbers give me lots of hope!!


----------



## Littlee49

Went for my first scan this am...saw 2 sacs with 2 yolks! (1 sac is smaller than the other...has anyone else experienced this??) that's how my twin pregnancy started out last year and I ended up losing both. Praying SO hard that these 2 stay put!!!


----------



## Kins

Littlee49 said:


> Went for my first scan this am...saw 2 sacs with 2 yolks! (1 sac is smaller than the other...has anyone else experienced this??) that's how my twin pregnancy started out last year and I ended up losing both. Praying SO hard that these 2 stay put!!!

Congrats Little!!! Can't comment on the small sac thing I have no clue.


----------



## jchic

Little - congrats! Do not worry yet, it is SO early and things are very hard to measure at that stage. When I went for my first scan, they only saw one gestational sac, not even a yolk sac. 3 days later, there everything was, measuring right on. So dont stress :)


----------



## Gabie20

Little Congrats!!! I think the other girls are right it is still early


----------



## MissyMaddy

Little- COngratssss! and as far as your beta is doubling i wont worry :) 

Kins- how did your u/s go?

I Came back from my follow-up appointment with Dr. Morris, she said our next step should be IVF! as my previous HSG (which was inconclusive) showed blocked tubes as they couldn't get the catheter IN :( But she said we can re-do our HSG or go straight to ivf! so if i can wait for 2.5 yrs i an wait for 2 months more :cry:, we will be doing HSG next cycle :( if tubes are open (hopefully) we will move to IUI or else IVF! So where will they send me to HSG? i wish they had that facility as i have a tricky uterine angle! I love RMA but I feel that I should be at the top of everything too! They COULD have done my HSG this cycle but they didn't!! Sorry i am just so emotional! i really thought we would start next cycle!


----------



## Kins

Hi Maddy

124...
That's the number of my 6week 5day future baby's heart beat!!!! Yey! 
We had the u/s and we heard a heartbeat.

My beta went up to 6708 but my progesterone is still low at 9.2 but they said this is okay b/c I am using the crinone daily.

They checked both sides and no ectopics were seen so we had excellent news today! I can breath easier. It's weird I actually feel pregant now and not so sceptical. what a long road. 

Sorry would have answered earlier but I'm actually at an audition in Atlantic City for Wheel of Fortune haha!

What a day this is.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Missy Maddy- I wish you the best of luck. I'm sure your patience will pay off. 

I think I'm going to get the news of a chemical pregnancy after my b/w tomorrow. My pregnancy symptoms that I had before are subsiding. Preparing for the bad news but feeling ready for it and moving on to a FET.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kins thisss is sooooo soooooo super exciting!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Many congrats once again! what a relief!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hopeful i am so sorry you are going through this.. i really hope its not a chemical pregnancy,, fx'ed for you! :hugs::hugs:

i had absolutely no symptoms what so ever when i was ttc#1! i was shocked actually after my beta.. so hang in there..


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Congrats Kins!!! That's so exciting...hope all goes smooth from here.


----------



## jchic

Hopeful- symptoms come and go so dont read into it. I was only crampy in the beginning, and that came and went. Stay positive!

Maddy- great news. I would suggest not doing IUI and moving right to IVF after your HSG unless Morris suggested IUI? They will do the HSG at the Morristown office


----------



## MissyMaddy

Jchic, that depends upon HSG results. If this time results are inconclusive or show blocked tubes so definitely straight to IVF (and that will be in jan) or if it is clear than i would be doing IUI first. Yeah they will send me to Radiology department in Morristown, i though RE's should be doing this procedue as they are more educated to our anatomy:winkwink:! i had failed HSG two times so i hope it doesn't happen again:dohh:! Morris said they will start their own setup for HSG after six months. She gave me 70% chance of success with IVF! :)


----------



## jchic

Miss Maddy - those were my success rates too that she told me, thats awesome news! Hoping the HSG is nice and smooth for you. When do you go for that?

KINS - HUGE congrats to you darling!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Kins! 

Sorry about having to wait Maddy - hang in there. 

Hopeful, good luck...


----------



## MissyMaddy

Jchic i am on CD26 and backache already like AF, but i am so very irregular to if i don't get my AF by Thursday i will be going for blood work and than provera to induce AF and than HSG, 

And so glad to know she gave you same percentage!!:happydance: I will be so over the moon to get pregnant on my first try and get twins!! I am a very patient person but the age difference btw my son and my next baby is increasing and its not helping at all! how is your pregnancy going? :)


----------



## jchic

You are in great hands, so hang in there. I know the waiting is the WORST. I felt the same way, that all I did was wait to get started, etc. Once you start though, it moves quickly! 

Everything is going well so far, thanks for asking!


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Miss Maddy - those were my success rates too that she told me, thats awesome news! Hoping the HSG is nice and smooth for you. When do you go for that?
> 
> KINS - HUGE congrats to you darling!!!

Thanks I feel more relaxed today because of the good news.
Cautious but more relaxed ;-) 

And I bombed at wheel of fortune lol so I will not be moving on to the next round of tryouts haha


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Pulling out my hair now!!! First beta 21, now today 35. Not looking good. I have to wait all the way until Monday before they will do b/w again. I hate hearing all the possibilities of what could be going on. Ectopic??? Chemical??? All the waiting in limbo (screaming) IT IS MAKING ME CRAZY. Ok, got that out...back to the waiting game.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you are in limbo. I hope you get clarity soon. If it's a chemical, those beta numbers should start going down. If it's ectopic, unfortunately you may be in limbo a while longer until it becomes totally clear. I hope that it's a viable pregnancy, and there is still that chance at this point, but the numbers aren't great. Hang in there, and have faith that in the end you will get your "take home" baby, even if this pregnancy is not meant to be. Keep your eye on the prize. :hugs:


----------



## Gabie20

I'm sorry hopeful the waiting game is horrible. I can't imagine what you are going through....


----------



## Kins

Stay positive hopeful. I know how hard it is. The baby I'd being stubborn but it's there waiting to rise that beta


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins, wow must me so excited to have heard the heart beat!! Congrats again.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hopeful, I am sorry betas are not rising enough :( fx'ed that they will. Are they checking your progesterone? Ugh the waiting part is v tough, we all are with you!


I got a call from my nurse yesterday at 7PM, lol yes that late but she gave me a good news that my prolactin is down to 0.5 from 63 in 20 days! I wish i could reach my pitutary and pull my tumor out so that it would never ever rise again! And as usual low estrogen n progesterone! Have to take provera from tomorrow!


----------



## Gabie20

Ladies tell me I'm not losing it. Isn't there a monitoring schedule somewhere on the website?!?I could have sworn I saw one!


----------



## Littlee49

Gabie20 said:


> Ladies tell me I'm not losing it. Isn't there a monitoring schedule somewhere on the website?!?I could have sworn I saw one!

Ur not losing it its there: try rmanj.com/schedule


----------



## Gabie20

Thanks you so much little, I couldn't find it geez lol


----------



## Littlee49

Gabie20 said:


> Thanks you so much little, I couldn't find it geez lol

Haha no problem


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

MissyMaddy said:


> Hopeful, I am sorry betas are not rising enough :( fx'ed that they will. Are they checking your progesterone? Ugh the waiting part is v tough, we all are with you!
> 
> 
> I got a call from my nurse yesterday at 7PM, lol yes that late but she gave me a good news that my prolactin is down to 0.5 from 63 in 20 days! I wish i could reach my pitutary and pulled my tumor off so that it would never ever rise again! And as usual low estrogen n progesterone! Have to take provera from tomorrow!



Seems that you're moving along...don't we all wish we could reach inside and fix things, lol. That would be amazing. Anyway, I'm sure you'll be telling us all about your BFP soon.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thank you Hopeful! lol yes i wish we all could!!
My prolactin was under control in my previous clomid cycles n femara as well, but no bfp yet somehow! But being optimistic helps and so i am. :)


----------



## Kins

CONGRATS LITTLE ON YOUR GREAT BFP #s. Not sure if I already said that :0) Is it twins?


Hopeful- how did your appt go today?


----------



## Littlee49

Kins said:


> CONGRATS LITTLE ON YOUR GREAT BFP #s. Not sure if I already said that :0) Is it twins?
> 
> 
> Hopeful- how did your appt go today?

Thanks kins! There were 2 gest sacs and 2 yolk sacs last Wednesday when I went. I was supposed to go tomorrow to see heartbeats, but because of the storm I have to go Thursday. So hopefully there will be 2 strong heartbeats when I go! 

So happy to hear that you are doing well and heard the heartbeat!


----------



## Kins

How did everyone make out over night?


----------



## Poms Mom

Well I had to go on Tuesday to get my first U/S after BFP. but good ole sandy decided to come by and wreak havoc!. DH and I woke up Tuesday and saw that the winds died down. So we decided let take a drive by our office, West orange, to see if it was open, and worst case, push onto Morristown carefully. Went to West Orange...there were lights! we live about 15 minutes from West Orange and thank god there was power. They were very short staffed, but i got to see my little jelly bean! (sac and yolk and doing great!) Only 1 from what the RE said, but the beta is consistent of 1 so far. Didnt get my b/w from Tuesday because of the storm. 

RE saw a 7-8cm ovarian cyst that is bigger than my jelly bean (sack is 12mm...cyst is 75mm!). RE said nothing to worry about . blood flow to it was good so it should get smaller. Although i did to reading and said that if its bad, could need surgery. hopefully it goes away, but RE assured me that it shouldnt harm the pregnancy. now that was the achiness i felt so bad lately. hopign for the best and my team doestn seem fazed.

Hope you guys are safe. I am sure most of you have no power and hope that you get it back sooner than later.


----------



## Littlee49

I hope u are all doing well out there considering...I know it's pretty chilly in my house right now, but I can't complain considering what everyone else is going through! :nope:

Ventured out to somerset today for u/s...we saw and heard 2 heartbeats! :happydance: (baby a measuring 6weeks 5 days 125 bpm; baby b measuring 6 weeks 4 days 120 bpm)...have a loooong way to go. Just praying they both stay put and stay strong!!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Congrats Little!!! 

I did get my results of b/w and ultrasound. Not ectopic (thank God) but not a viable pregnancy. :-( HCG levels have gone down and I'm stopping PIO & estrogen. Hopefully will be able to start with an FET cycle right away. 

I felt devastated & defeated, but I am now looking towards the next step. 

I hope all you ladies made it safely through the storm.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, I'm sorry about your news. :hugs:

Yikes, I hadn't thought about Sandy's impact on RMA... can you imagine if you were supposed to go in for retrieval or transfer in the days immediately after the storm?? I wonder how they coped with that. And I hope all those frosties are all OK. :wacko:


----------



## Gabie20

Hi ladies, congrats Little that is great!!! 

Hopeful- I'm sorry for the news, glad you are looking towards the next step.

afm- it has been a rough week I have a duplex that has a cottage which is were I live, well the cottage was completely flooded and the basement to the duplex which is were I store all of our things and do the laundry... Fortunately the flood water only came to about 6inches from the first floor so my renters were fine... I had saved my injects at my brothers house and continued with the cycle. I didn't want sandy to come in the way of all this stunning I have been doing! I monitored at the Somerset office and at the Morristown office.... Today I went in and had 5 on the left @ 14,15,16,17,17, and 6 on the right @ between 11-13 so I am triggering tonight and since i can't make it to Morristown tomorrow I am doing TI, then an IUI in Eatontown on Monday depending on if it will be open...Does this seem like a lot of follies? I am worried i won't be able to do the iui on Monday.... Do you ladies think my chances will be slim because of only doing TI..... I'm on my phone so I will apologize in advance for the grammatical errors :)


----------



## iheartqueens

Just joining this thread. Congrats to all with BFPs and lots of luck to all TTC!

I transferred to Dr Grunfeld at RMA NY after terrible experiences with Dr. Keltz at Continuum/St. Lukes. 

I did 2 IUIs and 2 IVF, all failed except for a chemical with my 2nd IVF at my previous clinic and with only one more IVF covered by my insurance I decided to move to RMA NY and I am so glad I did. The experiences are like night and day.

I did one IUI with Dr Grunfeld in May 2012 which failed. When I went in to see him last month to talk about doing an IVF he said that the reason my IUI failed was because if he had let me go 2 days longer I would have had quadruplets. Seemed like a strange response. 

We decided to go ahead with IVF because it is actually seems easier and has better results. Currently we live a few hours from the city but we have family in NYC very close to midtown.

Fast forward to today, had a relatively easy cycle thus far and we were able to get 39 eggs from my ER on Friday 11/2. 32 were ICSIed and yesterday they called to tell me that I have 18 embryos!!!!!! Way more successful than my previous cycles. I am still in awe.

Freaking out until I get the call tomorrow to find out how many made it to day 3 and if we'll do a day 3 or 5 transfer. Praying that even half of them make it to blast and that 3 times is our charm!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing ok after Sandy......

Daisy I was worried about the same thing when I walked into the office Friday and I seen they were on a generator..... But I am sure they have a. Specific generator just for the frosties because can you imagine the money an legal issues is something happened to ALL of them omg

Hopeful I am so sorry for the drop in beta numbers :(

Gabie that's a lot of follies for an IUI :) the TI shouldn't be a problem unless you have a MF I would believe or hostile cervical mucous. Good luck this cycle 

AFM well it's been 3 weeks since my retrieval and my FET is Friday, I start my PIO tonight not looking forward to that DH seems to be though lol..... Were transferring both AA blasts praying both thaw correctly.... Both the PA and NJ houses are fine Only problem was I worked every day through the hurricane, so even though I filled my tank before I needed gas desperately by Friday took DH 8 hours for gas 3 stations and even than only $35 allowed not even full tank but today he managed to get gas in 5 minutes just by going up 17 further while the stations near here are still 4 our waits lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls! I joined this thread a while back and have been stalking on and off. I've decided to come back now that my IVF cycle is in the process. I just had ER at RMA NY on Friday afternoon. WE retrieved 25 eggs, not sure how many were mature but we have 10 embryos or did as of yesterday that were fertilized naturally, we didn't do ICSI. I didn't hear back today about them, they said that if everything was going fine they wouldn't call but that I'd hear back on day 3 which is tomorrow to talk about wether we're doing a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer. I'm very excited but nervous at the same time ... I really hope we get some frosties. 

Congratulations to all of the bfps!!! I hope you girls have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Now that I've joined I will keep up with all of you ladies but there are A LOT of pages since I stopped posting so I won't be able to go back through all of them. 

Spoiled - good luck with your FET cycle!!!


----------



## jchic

Iheart- welcome and good luck! Hoping you have amazing success with this go round. Stay positive! 

Gabie- oh geez! Sorry aboutthe flooding and glad ot wasnt too much damage. So sad to see all the devastation in our state, so many lost so much. Really puts things into perspective doesnt it? If you have too many follies can they switch to an IVF cycle? Hoping you can do the IUI though. 

Hopeful- so so very sorry about the news :( gosh that cant be easy. Hoping that next time is the result of a take home baby for you. Do you have a follow up appt to review? Keep us posted xoxo

Spoiled- ugh, gas was a nightmare right?! Still is. Yikes! We also waited forever!!!! So many good vibes for your FET. Woohooooooooo!!!!!

Ash- congrats! Hard part os over now which is stimming. 25 is great. So 10 fertilized and from what my re told me you will most likely see up to 30% make it to day 6 for transfer. If you are doing day 3 or day 5 It may be more since its a day or 3 less than day 6. Are you transferring back 2? We had 14 retrieved I think and 11 were mature. 10 fertilized and had 3 blasts by transfer day. We transferred 2 and have that 1 frostie. I think you will definitely have 3 or more for a day 3 or 5 transfer. Remember to relax after transfer, take it easy and drink loads of water. Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jchic - thanks! Your story gives me hope that I'll have a frostie!! :) We're going to be transferring two :happydance: I would love twins but even one baby would be wonderful! I have been trying to research how many embryo's normally make it to day 5 so thanks a bunch for letting me know your FS said about 30% that's pretty good! I'll take what I can get. What day did you have your transfer? I'm hoping for a day 5 since I heard they have seen slightly better success rates but I trust my doctor and whatever he says I pretty much listen to him. How's your pregnancy going btw?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Just a note for ladies in the Mahwah area.... On Rt 17 there are about 4 gas stations with hardly no line at all my husband was in and out in 5 minutes filled my car went home got his and filled it in record time :) I guess everyone is stopping at the first Station they see open and not checking others. Were now safe until about next weekend for work thank goodness hopefully by than this gas madness will be over!!!


----------



## jchic

Ash- we did a day 6 transfer which is standard for RMA NJ. Day 5 will yield less embies but they will be more developed which is what you want! I think if you have 10 now, you will likely have a day 5 transfer. Everything crossed for you!!!!!! When do you hear???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!! I hear tomorrow morning :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Gabie - that's a lot of follies! I don't think TI is a waste at all. I think IUI only gives you a slight advantage over TI. Good luck! 

Iheart - 18 embryos?! Wow - fantastic news. I'm sure you'll have a large number of embies to choose from for transfer. Good luck.

Ash, welcome back and good luck! Like Jchic said, somewhere between 25-50% of fertilized eggs make it to blast. For me, it was about 25% but I've seen others with a 50% blast rate. Regardless, with 10 fertilized, you should get at least 2 blasts to transfer, probably you'll have more and will have a frostie or two. Good luck!

To anyone I missed, hello!


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled/Daisy- we don't have MF, it just seems like when we BD (***TMI ALERT) everything falls out, no matter how long I stay lying down or how many pillows I place for elevation, it seems like it slips right out.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Lol gabie I hear you trust me I felt the same cant say how many days I looked like I was some pschyo yoga guru almost whole body inverted haha 

Ash last month I did my retrieval out of 16, 8 fertilized and I had 5 that made it to blast so I was lucky to have about a 62% rate, which if all thaw correctly will give me 3 cycles since we're doing 2 at a time than if the 3rd cycle is needed only the last little guy. So I think you will be fine hopefully enough for a fresh and frozen or 2 good luck, the waiting for the call is the worst.

AFM jumping in the shower than DH is doing the PIO thing for the first time and I'm netvous as heck lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - thanks! I really am hoping that I get at least 2 frosty's but I'll take what I can get! 

spoiled - thanks! Wow, what a GREAT rate for them making it to blasts, that's amazing! 

Gabie - even though stuff falls out ... the sperm is different from the seminal fluid so you're still getting those little guys up there. Good luck! 

AFM - I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?


----------



## iheartqueens

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome ladies and for the statistics, with 18 embryos to start even if I have 25% by Wednesday I'll have a few frosties which would be AMAZING!

Ash - Congrats!!! I just got the call that I'll too be doing day 5 on Wednesday in NY. So frustrating that they can't give us an update on the progress thus far. I think I'll send my doc an email as well... not sure I can wait 2 more days for an update! Good luck, maybe I'll even see you there!

Gabie & spolied - I know all too well about the inverted yoga headstand, mustve mastered it by now! ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

iheart - 18 embryos is AMAZING! You will most definitely have some to freeze! I'm hoping that I have some to freeze .. I had 10 embryos on Saturday so just praying that we have ... maybe 6-8 left ... it would be GREAT if we have 10 left but who knows!! What doctor do you see? And you go to RMA NY the one on madison?


----------



## Poms Mom

Gabie20,

i did TI alone, no IUI and got a BFP. so its possible. does DH have issues or you that can make it difficult to pass through. AFter BD, i laid down for about 10 minutes still and relaxing. idk if that did anything but DH said thats waht he read lol.

Good luck..babydush your way!


----------



## iheartqueens

Ash - I see Dr. Grunfeld on Madison Ave. I have been really happy with him and the entire practice. I have a good feeling about your cycle and I am praying that you have some frosties left over!!!


----------



## Gabie20

Poms, thanks that makes me feel so hopeful!! We have been BDing like crazy lol. I really hope this cycle works!

Ash- thanks I didn't know that makes me feel better!


----------



## ashknowsbest

iheart - I've definitely probably seen you there before then, I feel like during cycles that I live there! I'll be there on wednesday :) Do you mind me asking where you live? I'm just wondering how far you are from RMA...I met a lady there who had to drive like 2 hours to get there! 

gabie - yeah no problem! 

AFM - I finally got an e-mail from my doctor and he said that 5 are progressing well and the other 5 are progressing but they're a little bit slower than the others. I'm happy with that! He also seemed a little bit irritated that I e-mailed him but I really don't care because that's why my insurance company pays him the big bucks. And he wasn't mean just ... short I guess you could call it :) Oh well, I find it ridiculous that they only give you an update the day after the ER and not like ... day 3. I don't want one everyday just ... every other day ... :haha:


----------



## Kins

Gabie20 said:


> Poms, thanks that makes me feel so hopeful!! We have been BDing like crazy lol. I really hope this cycle works!
> 
> Ash- thanks I didn't know that makes me feel better!

Yup Gabie same here. We had a bfp w/out an IUI and we screwed up the TI. We had our ovidrel shot on a Wednesday and bd'd that night and was supposed to in on that Friday for an IuI. We never were able to get the IuI or bd on Friday so instead we bd on Saturday and I still got the bfp so keep ur spirits up. It's possible! 

Hopeful so sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you. 

Welcome I heart!

Afm- still waiting to tell family as I wanna be sure this pregancy is safe since there has been so many ups and downs. Last appt the doc said the fluid around baby was low but he said this would be the last thing to be concerned about so I guess it was really bad. I just wanna go in for a u/s and have a complete positive review.


Glad everyone survived the storm...objects can be replaced


----------



## Kins

Oops I mean wasn't too bad

Sorry I was typing from my phone


----------



## iheartqueens

Ash - I am sure we've seen each other in the office but compared to my previous RE's office I feel like I am never at RMA... and my cycle was really quick, I only stimmed for 8 days. When I went in on Wednesday of last week he said that if my estrogen was around 2,500 he would do my ER on Saturday and if it was only 1,500 he would wait until Sunday but I got a call that afternoon to do the double trigger shot that evening and to go in Friday for my ER. It seems crazy because for my IUI in May I was on Gonal F for 3+ weeks! 

I live about an hour and forty five minutes from midtown with no traffic. Luckily we have an apartment in Queens, where we used to live, so it makes this whole process easier... and it was super convenient last week when I was unable to go back and forth because of Sandy. 

Great news about your embryos, I too think it's crazy that the nurse can't just give us an update on Day 3, they clearly looked at them today to make a decision about the transfer. I didn't email my doctor, I am trying to wait it out... practicing my patience because I am sure there will be plenty of waiting to do over the next weeks and hopefully months :)


----------



## Littlee49

So, I went for another scan this morning...and now freak out mode is officially engaged.

Both babies' heart rates are strong (152 & 141)...however they aren't measuring where they should be at 7 weeks. Dr Hock thinks that it's off because I was just there on Thursday and it hasn't been a full week, or possibly the measurements were a little over exaggerated when I was there on Thursday, causing today's measurements too look like they didn't really grow. I am PRAYING so hard that everything is ok and they were just "off" on their measurements. Now I have to wait until next Tuesday to see how they progress...this is gonna be the longest week ever. :cry:

Has anyone ever experienced anything similar to this?? Please keep fingers crossed for me! I don't know if I can deal with another m/c...


----------



## jchic

Little - I have everything crossed for you!!!!! In the beginning, my very first scan, they only saw 1 sac, no yolk, nothing. It was so scary. I came back 4 days later and there was one baby, strong and healthy. They didnt detect the other baby until after 8 weeks! Please stay positive and strong. Those babies have EXCELLENT heartrates!!!!!!!


----------



## Poms Mom

had 2nd u/s at 6w2d...got to hear the heartbeat. took 2 tries but got to hear my lil one growing! so insane. DH says he cried. I am still in worried mode to make sure everything goes fine. trying not to stress but being careful and aware of my body. should be having final RMA session in a few weeks since RE says everything looks great. 111bpm! said right where it should be at this time.


----------



## jchic

Poms, that is awesome news!!!! just 2 more visits or so and then you will be released from RMA to your obgyn. It really is bittersweet. I was so sad to leave RMA NJ because they are just phenomenal. The best. BUT, being released means your pregnancy is progressing normally and on track. Beware, that when you go to your obgyn, there are no more weekly scans, etc. so its definitely hard to get used to!


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Poms, that is awesome news!!!! just 2 more visits or so and then you will be released from RMA to your obgyn. It really is bittersweet. I was so sad to leave RMA NJ because they are just phenomenal. The best. BUT, being released means your pregnancy is progressing normally and on track. Beware, that when you go to your obgyn, there are no more weekly scans, etc. so its definitely hard to get used to!

YA i am starting to get the graduation jitters. I think this thursday is my last scan. I pray that everything is okay.

And my next appt wont be till the 19th with my OBYGYN. 
I told my RE I'm gonna miss her and she said you can still come back everyother day if you want like you have been. Haha. Oh man.

Poms so happy for you! I asked hubby if he teared up and he said NO. What a guy lol

Little I think you will be just fine. Your babies are growing! They will catch up


----------



## ashknowsbest

iheart - omgoodness. Stiming for 8 days?! I wish! I always respond pretty well to the meds but they like to stim me slow because of my age!! Ah we're having ET's tomorrow!! I really hope yours goes smoothly and you get your bfp! :hugs:

little - I'm happy you got to see your babies again! Just stay positive, I've never been pregnant but I'm sure everything will work out, I have my FX'd for you! 

poms mom - must have been so nice to hear the heartbeats! Congratulations! 

Transfer for me tomorrow! :happydance: Nervous!


----------



## jchic

Good luck tomorrow Ash, eeekkkk! Big day. What time are you there and when is your beta? Also, do you know the grade of your embies yet? I bet they will tell you when you get there. Finally here!


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - thanks! I'm not sure yet what time, they are supposed to call no later than 11AM tomorrow and tell me what time. I know it's going to be between 12 and 3 pm since that's their designated time to do embryo transfers. I can't wait to find out! I hope it's on the earlier side because I really want to get them in my belly all safe and sound :) I'm not sure when my beta is but if it's 14 days after the retrieval it would be Friday the 16th :happydance: If I'm feeling good about it after a few days I might want to test early but I' not sure yet. I'm not sure of the quality yet. I know that as of yesterday the 10 were still growing, 5 very well and the other 5 slower but still going so ... I'm hoping to have at least 3-5 good quality ones :)


----------



## taurora

Hello Daisy, I came up to your post after researchin. I have same situation with RMA NJ now. Someone from RMANJ finance called and told me I have only 1500 left from my insurance and I have to pay out of my pocket. I feel that rmanj does not break the cost..they post everything under unfertility, monitroin blood work..like you said not everything should be billed under infertility - the labs and US for example should be coded differently...Were you able to achieve this. Please guide me I will be very thankful. I really need new cycle and out of money with insurance the way RMANJ has used the insurance so far. Thank you so much!!




DaisyQ said:


> Girls, you are the best. :friends:
> 
> Thank you for the feedback and support.
> 
> Helena, honestly I think my finance person has it WRONG. I talked to the people at RMA NY, and they told me that they bill insurance, and as long as you are in-network (which I am, at both RMAs), they must accept the contracted rate, and cannot bill the patient for the remainder. This is assuming that the total amount billed is under my 10K cap. If I exceed the cap, then all bets are off, and I'm paying the full amount I'm pretty sure. I've emailed my financial coordinator at RMA NJ, about this - I don't see how they can bill a patient the remainder of their fee, if they are in-network and accepting the contracted fee from insurance. So in a nutshell Helena - don't stress. I think you are fine.
> 
> At RMA NY, I'm pretty sure they just bill for IVF, one lump rate for the ER/transfer (~10K). The lab and US costs are billed separately, and since I work at a hospital affiliated with RMA NY, I only pay a copay. Anesthesia is separate and out of pocket.
> 
> At RMA NJ, it appears that everything is itemized, like you said Cheart. It sounds like the $12,225 that she quoted me is an approximate cost, and includes office visits, monitoring, retrieval etc. etc. etc. Every tiny thing.
> 
> If I go with RMA NJ, I have to make SURE that they bill appropriately, because not everything should be billed under infertility - the labs and US for example should be coded differently. I'm going to have to be on them like glue to make sure they bill and code things so that they don't use up my fertility benefit inappropriately.
> 
> I just looked at the approximate costs and fee schedule, and once I subtract out the costs for US and monitoring, it looks like it's more like $8225, not including ICSI, cyro and anesthesia


----------



## iheartqueens

I am so excited, just got the call that our ET will be at 1pm this afternoon! I can't wait to hear about how our embryos are doing!!!

Ash - I wish you the best of luck today and I hope that you get a BFP! Maybe I'll see you there :)

Success story ladies - did you wait for your Beta or did you do an HPT? I stocked up on FRER tests and plan to start testing out the HCG starting tomorrow. Just curious what others have done...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you!! Omgosh mine is at 1:20!!


----------



## jchic

Good luck today Iheart and Ash!

Iheart - I did not test out the trigger at all. I tested on 5dp6pt and got a BFP :)


----------



## iheartqueens

1pm... Very soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

We're going to be crossing paths!! Lol


----------



## Littlee49

Good luck today girls!! Everything crossed for u!!

I did HPT 4dpt and got my BFP!


----------



## Gabie20

Good luck Iheart and Ash!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I got back from the doctors a little bit ago and now I'm laying on the couch resting and letting these embryos snuggle up. I am very happy with how everything went. The doctor said I have 4 embryos, we transferred two , 1 excellent quality (he didn't give us the proper ratings, he just said what quality they were) and 1 great quality. He said the chance of twins is 25% which OH and I are okay with. Ever since we found out we had fertility problems we kind of accepted that getting multiples was kind of ... in our future. So two transferred, I got to see them and I actually have a picture that I'm going to share with you girls! I saw them picked up with the catheter by the embryologist and I got to see them floating around in the dish, it was really amazing. When I saw them I almost cried because even though they're not like babies babies yet ... they're still my babies! The procedure was quick and painless ... it look about 5-10 minutes. Then I lay down for 20 minutes and went home. We walked home since it's only 10 minutes and it is snowing so that was really fun! I love the snow! OH is taking such great care of me and we're very excited to have our embryos back into my body where they are supposed to be. Now I'm keeping my FX'd that they stick! 

Oh I forgot to mention about the other two. They're still growing and if they make it to tomorrow they're going to freeze them I'm happy with the results right now but I hope they make it to freezing! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg


----------



## Gabie20

Ash, congrats on the transfer, those are beautiful embabies :hugs:


----------



## Kins

Congrats Ash! So exciting


----------



## iheartqueens

Congrats Ash! It was nice to meet you :hugs:

I too had two "great" embryos transferred today! In addition to those we were told that we have 2 "good" ones to freeze and Dr. Klein said that there are another 10 that are not developing as quickly but they will freeze any others that make it until tomorrow. Of course I wish that we ended up with a few more frosties from the 18 embryos but I am VERY grateful for the over 20% that we have left by day 5. Beta is scheduled for Friday the 16th... ugh, the suspense!!! 

Thanks for your feedback on the HPTs everyone, I may skip the testing out the HCG but I know I CAN NOT wait until the Beta :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

iheart - so nice to meet you too! I figured that was you but didn't want to bug you guys at first! :haha: A lot of people in there are ... ya know there to get pregnant not make friends but then you meet nice people ;) Congrats on being PUPO with twins! Did you get a picture of your embryos? I loved getting the picture, thought it was really awesome because now I can like visualize them in my uterus growing! OMGosh so lucky you still have 10 growing! They retrieved 25 at my ER and now I have 2 in me and 2 growing still! That's amazing that you have so many! FX'd more than the 2 keep developing and you can get lots of frosty's!! The beta seems so far away and I'm like you, I'm not going to be able to hold out. If I feel good about it I'm going to test but if not I might not ... just depends but as of right now I'm going to want to test. I'm such a POAS aholic!


----------



## iheartqueens

Yep, we got a photo too... love it!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Awesome! I can't wait til I have these babies and I can show them this picture when they get older!


----------



## Kins

So I went in for my 8w6d appt with my RE hoping they would graduate me onto the OBGYN instead we got ... No heartbeat I'm so sad. Such horrible news can't stop the tears. I am on the train heading home I look a wreck.

Trying to think of he positives though. I was able to get pregnant. They gave me medicines to expel the baby w/in 24hrs ugh. 

It's gonna be so hard to start trying again


----------



## Littlee49

Omg kins...I'm so so sorry. I know it is the worst possible news you could ever want to hear. Take a few days for yourself...Hang in there. Everyday will get better. And continue to look at the positive like you are...you were able to get pregnant. I'm so sorry for you. I have experience miscarriages and I know how you are feeling. If you need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kins - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I don't know what to say right now I'm shocked but I'm here if you need to talk!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Ash and iheart! You are PUPO!

Kins - oh no. I am so so very sorry. Do they know what happened??


----------



## Spoiledangel

Kins I am soooo sorry, unfortunately I know the feeling very well and reading you post made me cry. Sending hugs and prayers to you right now.

Ash & Iheart congrats on the transfers I hope they snuggle in :)

AFM ugh we'll FET is tomorrow which I'm excited about but my lining shrunk even though my estrace was upped Sunday it was 8.9 today 7.6, this has me so worried, but Dr. Rybak said it looks fine, triminular and tried making me feel better, anyone else with thin lining issues get a BFP??


----------



## jchic

Spoiled good luck with FET! I will be thinking about you!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Spoiled - best of luck with your FET! FX'd for you!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins, so sorry to hear this!!! I also no that pain as I have has a past miscarriage at 9 weeks. I wish I could hug you right now xoxoxo. 

Don't give up...things will only get better from here. Not sure if you have shared the BFP with family or friends, if so lean on them for support.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Ash & Spoiled: hope you get BFPs fx for both of you. 

I will be having my FET later this month after a failed fresh cycle last month.


----------



## Gabie20

Kins- I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through ((HUGS))


----------



## Poms Mom

So sorry to hear Kins. you did all you could. keep your head up..its still a possibility and it will work out and it will be perfect.


----------



## Poms Mom

AFM- Beta was 28,000 at 6w2d. the 16th is the last day at RMA if all goes well. Made appt with ob for Dec 6. So excited and thank god for being able to keep it going for us!


----------



## Gabie20

Wow poms that is a great when is your ultrasound?

Spoiled- GL with the FET tomorrow 

afm- 5dpt..... progesterone was 8.2 today, I am so bloated it's ridiculous it's like I can feel my ovaries when I am walking ugh.... I hate the 2ww....


----------



## ashknowsbest

poms - great beta! :happydance:

AFM - I got a call from my doctor and he told me that out of the 2 embryos that we didn't transfer only one survived until today and he doesn't think it's worth freezing it because it's not that great quality and it's 1000$ to freeze. He said since my insurance covers 3 more fresh cycles it's not worth it, also he said that when you thaw them they can degrade so he told me it's really not worth it but if I wanted to do it I could. My OH and I had already talked about this and we had decided that if there was only one we wouldn't freeze it anyways just because of the cost. I'm sad about it but I'm trying to stay positive that I'm not even going to need that frosty. My doctor pretty much said the same thing, he told me that we have a GREAT chance of achieving pregnancy with the embryos transferred so ... FX'd!


----------



## Poms Mom

Gabie20 said:


> Wow poms that is a great when is your ultrasound?
> 
> Spoiled- GL with the FET tomorrow
> 
> afm- 5dpt..... progesterone was 8.2 today, I am so bloated it's ridiculous it's like I can feel my ovaries when I am walking ugh.... I hate the 2ww....


my 3rd and final u/s with RMA is next Friday. the 2ww is the worst. What i did, and not sure if you want to do it to yourself because it was still torture. I went to the dollar store. picked up a bunch of dollar store HPT. Started testing about a week after trigger shot - when i started feeling weird cramps aorund the time when i read that implantation occurs. - 5-6 dpo. my first test was the start test..if you get a line that means you implanted and its early or you still have the trigger in your system. I did a test every morning and the line got slightly darker everday. Since the line didnt go away completely, i figured its not the trigger and i may have implanted because if it was the Trigger and you are BFN, then the line would disapper every day more. But for me it got darker..and i got a BFP. again this i what i tried and what i figured it would be. lucky i tried it $store tests because i only spent $6 on tests! and i got my bfp..but then you can soup yourself up or set yourself up for disapointment if its a BFN.


----------



## Gabie20

I was planning on running to the dollar store tonight actually lol and start testing tomorrow morning.... The last cycle I triggered it was out of my system by 5dpo. I always brace myself for a bfn... I try not to get too excited about anything lately...


----------



## Kins

jchic said:


> Congrats Ash and iheart! You are PUPO!
> 
> Kins - oh no. I am so so very sorry. Do they know what happened??

Dunno the NP had said in 60% of miscarriages it's usually chromosomal but no idea. Ugh sucks. When it comes time to try again I am going to get a hysterography(?) to find out exactly what is going on w/my uterus.

I just took the medicine -had to work up the nerves- now waiting for the cramps to start. Apparently they r going to be real bad with nausea vomit n diarrhea side effects ;-(. Looking back I wish I went w/the d&c procedure...owell gearing up for the worst AF ever tonight. Med is supposed to work very fast. So OH was crying today- he's not a crier it's hard to watch b/c we had so much hope. But from the beginning with our Beta we have had setbacks.

To everyone currently


----------



## Kins

Oops never finished was I was saying. Congrats on all your transfers and soon to be bfp's.


----------



## jchic

Kins- thinking of you. Try and breathe through it and remember this will happen for you, ok? Stay strong love. 

Poms- yay for wrapping up at RMA! Woohoo!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well for the first time ever I'm PUPO :) just left the office, we put back 2 perfect little blasts who were hatching according to Dr. Shastri When she gave us the picture of them. Now just crossing all body parts until the 18th that these little guys stick. Will be back on later when I'm home relaxing


----------



## Littlee49

Yay! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kins

What is PUPO?


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled- yay for being PUPO!!

Kins- PUPO= Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## iheartqueens

I got a call from the nurse today, my progesterone level is perfect and they were able to freeze 6 blasts. I still can't believe it. I haven't felt this good about any of my earlier cycles and I am starting to think that we may actually be successful this time. 

Kins - My heart breaks for you... so sorry for your loss. Stay strong for the next couple of days, you've made it this far so I know you can get through it.
BTW - looked up PUPO yesterday, it means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise

Spoiled - Thank you! Hope your FET went well, sounds like it did! Fingers crossed for you!

Hopeful - Sorry for your recent loss... Good luck with your FET later this month!

Ash - Sorry to hear that you weren't able to freeze any... hopefully you wouldn't have needed them anytime soon anyway :)

Poms - thanks for the HPT advice, I tested yesterday and got a very faint line which was definitely HCG, skipped today because I had to go the doc early for a progesterone test... back to it tomorrow. Got a great deal on the FRER but would have definitely hit up the dollar store if I hadn't.


----------



## ashknowsbest

spoiled - Yay for being PUPO! Congratulations! Are you going to be testing early?

iheart - yay for 6 frosty's!!! 

AFM - 4dpt5dt and I'm doing okay. Getting nervous for the beta but hoping for the best. I have had some "symptoms" but I know that they can all be from the progesterone so I'll list them for fun but I'm not taking it as a solid sign of pregnancy. I've had pinching/cramping, dizzy, hungry all of the time and sleeping a lot. Just trying to stay positive and thinking about testing early but not sure. I think the earliest I'm going to test is 6dp5dt if I even decide to ... so Tuesday. I go back to work this week which I'm happy about because it's going to keep me busy but worried that if I get a bfn I'm going to be a wreck!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ash I say Im not but I don't believe that myself so most likely but I will try and wait til at least Friday so 7dp5dt lol

I went for my 2 day bloodwork it's driving me crazy my p4 levels always were low with my IUIs only in the 3-4 range well the day before my transfer E2-170 P4-8.18 today 2dp5dt it hasn't rose much E2-211 P4-10.7 and that has me worried :( they upped the PIO to 1.5ml.


----------



## jchic

Ash and Spoiled - I cant wait for you both to test! 

My symptoms were just cramping, like if my period was coming, and little pinches and pulls. I thought I was getting AF and then went to the bathroom and tested, and got my BFP. I am so hoping you guys are prego!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I tested this morning and got the faintest of faint lines so I'm not calling it a bfp yet. I had to like twist and turn the test towards the light to see the line but I'm still positive and I'm going to test again Wednesday. Last night I was also having really bad cramps so I'm hoping that was maybe the implantation and the hcg should build up over the next few days.


----------



## jchic

How many dpt are you? If you are getting a faint line, a line is a line! Congrats :) Welcome to the world of prego!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks jchic, Ash couldn't hold out could you lol I know the feeling I'm anxious but it's too early only 3dp5dt scary thing is since it was a FET I didn't take any hcg so I have no trigger to blame for me testing early, you know the whole testing out the trigger excuse for poas lol I just started feeling little twinges today and a bit sick so i hope theres something good going on in there!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - I'm 5dpt :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Spoiled - :haha: I'm guilty of not being able to hold out! I've seen a lot of girls get positive tests 6dp5dt though so I figured I'd try and I pretty much promised myself before I did it that if there wasn't a line that I wouldn't get upset because it's still early so ... I'm still very positive and there was a faint faint faint line so I'm just trying to stay positive, ya know! :) I have my fingers crossed for you that you'll get your bfp and we can be preggo together! You're only 2 days behind so yay!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kin- I am so really sorry, i cant imagine what you are going through is pretty tough, hang in there hun, we are here for support. You will soon get your bfp again, this time a sticky one!.. how are you doing now? :hugs:

I have been off the forum for a week or two, doxy made me realllll sick but i am taking it with food now ;) So i got my HSG done today, went smoothly and everything is perfect, spill on both sides was seen!

Ash, iheart, spoiled, Congrats on being PUPO.. Best of luck!!!!

Ash- I have exactly same history as yours.. :) I am gearing up for IUI from next month..

Jhic- how are you?

To everyone else :hi:


----------



## Littlee49

Went for my 8 week check today & was released from RMA! So bittersweet...both babies looked great and changed SO much from last week. It's amazing! Heartrates were 179 & 172 and both measuring 8 weeks 1 day. I start at my regular OB on Thursday. Praying that everything keeps going strong with my little raspberries!!:baby::baby:


----------



## iheartqueens

Just like I said, I couldn't wait to test with FRER. 3dpt was still a faint line from HCG, 4dpt was blank, 5dpt was a super faint line which is definitely darker, but still kind of faint today at 6dpt. We are sooooo excited. The only other time I was pregnant, IVF 2, I was just a 34 at my first beta and 12 at my second beta. I know the 2ww was tough but I am going to be extremely nervous for at least the next 2 months. All I want for Christmas are these babies or baby to stick!!! :happydance:

Ash - Good luck holding out! Congrats on your faint faint faint line :)

Spolied - Fingers crossed!!!

Thanks Maddy, welcome back and good luck with your upcoming IUI!

Littlee - Congratulations on your graduation, here's to a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## jchic

Miss Maddy - Hi! How are you feeling?

Little - YAY for Graduation!!!! It is so bittersweet! I will tell you this, going to a regular obgyn is nothing like the level of care at RMA. You are just a regular prego now ;)
So happy to hear the twins are doing great! You now have officially joined me in twindom :)

iheart - congrats! Sounds very very very promising!!!!


----------



## Kins

Thanks Missy. My blood work on Monday showed the beta going down and I have to go back in on Tuesday to continue to watch it trend down...not fun. Im sad. A little bit in shock. But i guess I really shouldnt be. I mean I was having issues with beta and prog levels ect from the minute I found out i had a BFP. But things were going well I was hearing heartbeat ect. I mean I was almost at 9weeks. 
I was just telling my husband I want to try again when I can but I am just so scared of feeling this way again. Just waiting for when the tears stop.

Sorry for the sad news on here amongst all the good news.

Congrats Ash and Queens on your faint BFPs thats awesome


Little congrats on your graduation.


----------



## jchic

Kins, thinking of you honey....stay strong. Your forever baby is coming.


----------



## Gabie20

Heart- Sounds very promising!!

Kins- Don't apologize... this is a place we come for understanding and support and that's why we are all here... So please don't apologize ((HUGS)) :hugs: :hugs:

afm- 9dpo, and I POAS... bfn, It's still early though....


----------



## jchic

Gabie, hoping its too early! Hang in there mama!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry for not updating with everyone but I just logged on to tell you ladies that I tested again this morning and it was stark white! So ... I'm not going to be testing again until my beta on Friday and I pretty much had a breakdown so ... I'm going to be staying away from BnB just for a week or so to keep my mind off of all of this. I kind of feeling hopeless at the moment and that it's never going to work for me.


----------



## jchic

Oh Ash, I am so sorry :( Please try to stay positive and hang in there. Could it have been that when you tested your urine was more diluted than the day before? Friday will be here before you know it, and hopefully you will get great news. Remember that IVF is a really hard process, and its just that, a process. Sometimes it takes more than 1 try, but the success rates are there, and either now or next time they will kick in. Have confidence in that, ok?


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks jchic! I really do hope it works eventually but today I'm just ... not so sure. I am/was having all of these irrational fears, like I won't be able to carry a baby and feel my child growing inside, I will have to adopt, or use donor sperm or eggs ... or a surrogate ... just craziness. I'm all over the places but thank you! I am trying to stay positive!


----------



## jchic

dont let yourself go there. I have done that so many times, I cant even tell you. Cross one bridge at a time as they come up. Trying to tackle ALL of that at once is very overwhelming and unnecessary, so dont even do it. Just stay as positive and calm as possible until Friday and should it not have worked out, make sure you have a list of questions and what could be changed for next time, although I am hoping you dont even need that.


----------



## Kins

Hang in there ash! The poas aren't completely accurate anyway. Wait for that beta fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kins

Gabie20 said:


> Heart- Sounds very promising!!
> 
> Kins- Don't apologize... this is a place we come for understanding and support and that's why we are all here... So please don't apologize ((HUGS)) :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> afm- 9dpo, and I POAS... bfn, It's still early though....

Ya Gabie still early your bfp is possible


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kins- dear you don't have to apologize, you are in my thoughts and prayers, remember God loves us and He will bless us one day, He will, Its just a phase and will pass, you are so welcome to vent here, stay strong, i know it feels like forever but the day isn't far when we all will be holding our babies. It will happen again. anytime you need us, we are here :hugs::hugs:

Thanks iheart.. Soss sooo excited for you. Hopefully this is it for you :)

Little- Many many congrats! That is a great news!

Jchic- i am fine, thank you, hope you and babies are doing well too, are you gonna find out gender or keeping it a surprise? ;)

Ash- I am so sorryyyy! you have been through a long road, hang in there, there is a definitely light at the end of tunnel, its a rough bumpy road i know :( sometimes i wish i could fast forward the time.. I hope you get your bfp on friday, anything can happen.. :hugs:

Gabie- yeah seems early, when is your beta? best of luck!!


----------



## suzeq

Hi All! I'm considering RMA NY for an IVF cycle. We live in Arizona and we have had 10 years of dealing with pg losses, followed by now infertility. We did a cycle locally, and unfortunately the level of care here is not up to par. The RE in town is extremely conservative and had me on such low dosage to stim. DH and I are giving it one more attempt and we want to go to the best we can. I am considering Colorado Center Rep Med and RMA NY. DH has a friend who had success with RMA NY and MIL (yes, my nosy MIL) suggests we go there because of the sucess our friends had with RMA NY. 

My concern is being out of state - what is the procedure/schedule like? CCRM I do a phone consult, travel 1 day, then travel again for the procedure. Have any of you been treated from out of state? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jchic

Suze- welcome! CCRM and RMA NJ have the best rates in the country. Rmanj has better rates than NY and also pioneered PGD testing which you may benefit from. I highly suggest RMA NJ. They are different than RMA NY. I think you will be very happy there and they get sooooo many out of state and out of country patients bc of thier amazing success rates! Ccrm is the best clinic so they are also obviously phenomenal!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

We'll it's definitely even darker today so I am going to call it that I am officially preggo. :happydance: Trying not to get too excited because we have a long way to go, 8 months to be exact. I've have terrible night sweats for the last 4 nights... anyone else experience that? Hope it doesn't last too long!!! 

Kins - Please don't apologize, we've all been through tough times and that is why we're all here... to support each other. :hugs:

Gabie - yes still early, I am guilty of not being able to wait too! Fingers crossed for you :)

Ash - that is so discouraging... please don't breakdown, it's still early and all HPTs are different. Try to stay positive and wait until Friday. Even then it's not all over. Many of us on here have been through IVF two, three or even more times. It took us a long time but at this point my DH and I aren't felling sorry for ourselves anymore we've come to realize that this is our path and we will have a family no matter what. It'll happen for you too, I promise :hugs:

suz - We are very happy with Dr. Grunfeld at RMANY, we had previously gone to St. Lukes/Continuum and the offices are like night and day. I am not sure where RMANJ is but the NY office is very conveniently located. I live about 100 miles from the office but I was lucky enough to be able to stay in Queens with family during most of my treatment. If you're looking for someplace to stay you may get a good rate at a hotel in Long Island City which is only 15 minutes from the office by subway. Not sure if they'd change the schedule since you live so far away but mine was pretty short and fairly simple. They want to see you every other day for the first week or so of stims then toward the end of your cycle, in the second week they want to see you daily until egg retrieval. Even though we had a ton of eggs retrieved that wanted us to be available for a 3 day transfer and then called us that morning to reschedule for a 5day. I had to go back 2 days later for a progesterone test and then our Beta pregnancy test is a week later. From what I understand if it's positive I'll have to go back 2 days later for another. Not sure how much of this can be done remotely, when you do the blood tests at RMA they are processed in house so it's super quick... many other labs will take a few days to get results which may not be ideal in some cases... hope this helps. I actually personally know of at least 3 women who went elsewhere then came to RMANY and had babies on the first try. I am happy to answer any other questions if I can!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Iheart! This is soooo exciting!!! When is your beta?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ash don't lose hope yet it's still early 

Well ladies I woke up at 3am which would have been exactly 4.5dp5dt my fet was 3pm lol and something in me couldn't resist poas!!!! I got a light 2nd line after 30 seconds redid it again at 7am to make sure I'm not crazy and same thing!!! No Hcg or trigger shot taken at all so it can't be that, I'm just in shock that the 1st FET would have worked after 10 years of IF!!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Thanks jchic!!! My Beta is Friday... can't wait!!!

How are your babies doing? Are you going to find out the gender or will you wait it out?!?!


----------



## jchic

Spoiled! Amazing news! So so very very very happy for you! This is really great news. When is your beta?


----------



## iheartqueens

Congratulations Spoiled!!! That is amazing news :) :happydance:


----------



## Spoiledangel

Beta is all the way Sunday so I'm going to just hope my little line keeps getting darker I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled woohooo!!! I saw the pic on SC, that is a nice line!!


----------



## suzeq

jchic - thanks for the info. I'm stressing out so much over this decision. 

iheartqueens & spoiled - wow what wonderful news!! Big hugs!


----------



## Kins

Congrats hearts


----------



## Spoiledangel

Omg Gabie I can kiss you for that hahaha the first pic i posted there I couldn't even see it than I got a better one no flash, I needed reassurance my eyes aren't playing with my emotions lol


----------



## MissyMaddy

Suzeq- CCRM as far as i know takes tough cases, like advanced age, high Fsh, dor etc etc, i am impressed by both RMA n CCRM's success rates!! 

Spoiled and iheart- Such a wonderful news!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kins

Awesome spoiled.

Where is this picture?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Soulcysters kins, me & Gabie are both on that board together I haven't learned how to upload here yet lol


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled - to post a photo just go to "reply to thread" and below the box where you type are "additional options." Just click on the "manage attachment" button and it'll bring up a pop up window to browse your computer and upload a photo. Let's see it!!! :D

Here's my photo from this morning :) :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ok let's see if this works lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jchic

Nice lines ladies!!!! Congrats and cant wait for them to get darker and darker!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Wow! i can see two lines in both pics!! :) Congrats once again.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Ladies what are the minimum number of days one can be on bcps? Dr. M gave me bcps to shorten and to regulate my cycles this month as i was having HSG and she didn't want to start something this cycle.. Plus i am on doxycycline (teratogenic) for 10 days, i am on CD 10 today. My nurse is out of office for a week! Cant wait to start a new cycle and get over with pre-screening tests!


----------



## iheartqueens

Fingers crossed for my beta tomorrow!!! :test:

Spoiled - nice line! :winkwink:

Maddy - sorry, I have no idea! :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

iheart: 
FX for you!!! Sounds like you're going to get good news based on those HPTs


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ok so I got a bit nervous because I read the type of test I took has reviews of giving false positives so I ran to Walmart they were out of FRER so I bought the answer 2 pack with 3rd bonus.... Was going to wait til the morning but since it had a bonus decided why not so at 11pm I took the test and immediately this is what I got yay!!! Gl on beta tomorrow mine is Sunday, I'm just hoping its high :) so I have been testing + since 4dp5dt with fmu an now I'm 6dp5dt :) I'm just so in awe!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - great line girlie!!!!

Maddy - I am not sure honey, sorry :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative beta.


----------



## Littlee49

Ugh I'm so sorry ash. Hang in there....:hugs:


----------



## Kins

Oh Ash. I am so sorry. Keep fighting girl. 
Thinking about you.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ash I'm so sorry, did you only do the 1 hpt or did you test again after?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Spoiled - I did 3 HPTs total.


----------



## jchic

Ash, I am so sorry :( Hopefully the next one will address any issues that occurred with this one and you will be good to go.


----------



## iheartqueens

My beta was 82.1, prog 23 and estrogen 250 something I think... Still being cautious about celebrating already. The only other time I was pregnant was after my second IVF and my numbers had dropped by the second beta. My HCG was only 32 to start though so I am optimistic. Excited for my next beta on Sunday!!! :dance:

Ash - I am so sorry. Unfortunately many of us know just how horrible that feeling is. Try to keep your head up. While it's not much of a consolation, on a better note the doctors will have this experience to learn from and you still have a few more covered by insurance. Wish I could give you a big hug right now. You'll get your family... it'll just take a little more time. :friends:


----------



## Poms Mom

ash - so sorry to hear! chin up don't worry the right timing or right situation will work out and you will appreciate it even more no matter what.

spoiled - seems promising! hope that its true and get you BFP sunday!

AFM- i have officially graduated form RMA i thought that was a terminology i heard on the blogs, but my RE actually told me "you graduated!" i wanted to laugh so hard. my lil one got so big over the past 8 days. 154bpm--7w6d! when i got to work i opend up my flash drive to see the ultrasound again and i saw something i didnt see at the office ---true baby definition! legs, arms and head! lil one was laying down looking like a starfish (my temporary name---Patrick Star!)! i love it! DH and I had a lil crying session after leaving the office..finally hitting us how real this is after ttc for 7 years! have my first OB appt end of the month. Super excited and watching it grow and forming into an actual baby made it all real!

i wish nothing but the best for those still TTC, hope for those who have ran into issues, and congrats to all the success stories! its worth the wait and the hassle to get the end result.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Poms yay for graduating how exciting :) I have no doubt I'm pregnant as it was a FET so I haven't touched hcg or trigger shot in over a month, I just gave to hope and pray its a healthy pregnancy after 5 m/c's your mind is your worst enemy!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Ash- I am so sorry this is hurting you so much right now, but i know you will get your baby in your arms soon..there is always hope!! Ask as many questions as you can from your doctor! I hope you get your answers and next time will be the charm. :hugs::hugs:

iheart- Yayyy!!!! H&H 9 months!

Poms- WOW!!! 7 yrs of ttc and now finally graduated! God is amazing! 

Spoiled- you must be so excited!!! 

Loving so many bfps and badly wanna join the club!!


----------



## Girl56

HELLO EVERYONE!!! I'am new to the forum and just wanted to take a second to introduce myself.........I am a mom of a 5yr old boy and have been trying to conceive for about a year and a half w/ no luck. I have had one miscarriage and two chemical, one with IUI... UGG!!! So now I am look into more options and indept treatment. I have my first appt. this moday November 19th at RMA. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. My appt. is with Dr. Kim... has anybody ever worked with him befor??


----------



## iheartqueens

Girl56 - welcome! I go to RMA NY so I've got no insight on Dr. Kim but from everything I hear on this board the docs in NJ are great. Good luck on Monday!!!
:dust:


----------



## Girl56

iheartqueens said:


> Girl56 - welcome! I go to RMA NY so I've got no insight on Dr. Kim but from everything I hear on this board the docs in NJ are great. Good luck on Monday!!!
> :dust:

Thanks so much!!!!! and congrats on the BFP!!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Second beta tomorrow for me... my nerves are driving me crazy! Can't wait to hear my numbers! [-o&lt;

Poms - Congratulations on your graduation!!!

Spoiled - Good luck tomorrow, hoping for great news for you :)

Maddy - You'll get your BFP too, hopefully very very soon!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks Iheart I'm nervous too almost there I stopped POAS once I took a digital & it was + before I drive myself crazy lol actually I'm almost at the Dr. Now :) then the dreaded wait til 2pm good luck today!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi ladies,
I also am at RMA but their westchester office...White Plains, NY as its a 15 min drive for me. I'm currently scheduled for HSG on Tues and go in Wed morning to check on follies and possibly trigger, followed by IUI.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Welcome Lucinda..:)

Well ladies just got my phone call!!!!! 1st Beta is 191, p4 19.5, e2 387 I'm thrilled at the numbers compared to my pasts so I'm starting to be optimistic :) just praying it doubles by Tuesday!!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats spoiled sooooo happy 4 u


----------



## Littlee49

Congrats spoiled!!! Great beta!


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled woohoo great beta :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Great beta!!!! I wonder if you have 2?! Remember beta can go up 70 percent. It doesnt have to double in 2 days. My first beta didnt. Everyones doubling time is different.
Lucinda- welcome! Rma nj is amazing and you will love them. Dr Kim is very straightforward. No wsrm and fuzzy etc. Hes a top notch Doctor and phenomenal. I had Dr. Morris and saw her alot, loved her.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats spoiled;those are awesome #'s!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks ladies I don't really care if its 1 or 2 (would love twins can't lie after trying so long) but as long as the embie/embies stay put and grow healthy I will be happy. On another note I do refer to them as twins for now because I don't want to jinx the one by saying its not there lol I know I'm odd but very superstitious. 

As for the doubling she said they want to see it at 66% I would feel better the higher it got though honestly I am thrilled with today's number and still a little in shock try #1 worked!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Ugh, I was convinced by 3:30pm that they had forgotten to call me since they called me at 12:30pm on Friday and when I called the office the answering machine said that they close at noon. Drove myself crazy, and my hubby too... Then we finally got the call around 4pm. The nurse said my numbers did exactly what they want them to do and that they'll see me a week from tomorrow for blood work and an ultrasound. AN ULTRASOUND, our first ever!!! We are so excited! I only asked for my beta which is 195, so it more than doubled!

Spoiled - Yayayayay! Congrats, great numbers! I too still refer to my pregnancy as twins... fingers crossed that we both have two, we've waited long enough :)

Hi Lucinda, Welcome! I've been to the Westchester office or monitoring a few times, mostly with my IUI in May though... apparently they have added another doctor since then so it's busier than I remember. Dr. Klein is really nice, I've seen him in both offices and he was the one that did my successful ET in NYC a few weeks ago. Good luck!!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

I was thinking of you Iheart wondering what happened mine called at 12:30 and I was a wreck shocked I still have nails waiting lol

Yay for good numbers, now just hoping my 2nd is good!!! So only 2 betas?? Then u/s in a week!!! I wonder if NJ has the same protocol it might ease my nerves a bit if my 1st u/s was in 9 days because til then I will be on edge.... So we're you nosy to look up your due date?? Lol I had to I thought August but the FET/IVF calculator said July and were only 2 days apart that would be an amazing birthday gift to me!!! Lol. It said single 7/28 and twins 7/6 I'm right in the middle @ the 15th I like being prepared with this knowledge lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thank you iheart...Dr. Klein is my doctor at the Westchester office and I too think he's really nice! We are starting with IUI because Dr Klein feels that it's worth a try but would normally reccomended IVF because of DH's low motility. I am hoping the IUI works for us but am keeping an open mind regarding IVF. The only time I've been to NYC office was on a sat because I needed a specimen cup! BTW congrats on the numbers!!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled - I am guessing that NJ is on pretty much the same schedule at NY :) As long as your numbers are doing what they are supposed to then I would think that they won't need you back for at least another week. Yes of course I looked up my due date, right on schedule 2 days before you. Hoping for a very happy birthday for you next year!!! My mind is just racing... wish I could fast forward one week!

Lucinda - We did 2 IUIs and 2 IVFs before switching to RMA and we did an IUI in May before doing an IVF this time around. It's a tough decision, we have plenty more IUIs covered by insurance but it's a lot of work - especially if you're on injectables because you have to be monitored the same as with IVF and it's harder to control. For instance, Dr. Grunfeld at RMA told me that I would have had quadruplets if he had waited two more days to trigger. Instead it was a bust because they try to avoid high order multiples. Who knows if it would have worked out anyway. I definitely think it's worth trying first though, even a few times. The IVF is also a lot of work but at least the chances of becoming pregnant are higher. You'll figure it out as you go along. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the reply iheart....we started with clomid 50 mg for this first IUI; checking follies on Cd 10 (Wed) and when ready will trigger. Plan is to give IUI a couple of tries and if it hasn't worked then we will move on to something else. Will keep u posted !!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm ready to come back ... I've had about 5-6 days to accept that my first IVF didn't work ... I will be fine, I'm just excited now to get started with my next one .. my doctor called Friday (the day of my beta after the nurse called me to let me know that they were (the embryologist and RE) discussing what went wrong, what they could do differently ,etc. and he said they're going to try ICSI and assisted hatching since it seems that I'm having implantation problems and fertilization problems since only 10 out of the 25 eggs fertilized. I'm happy we have a plan and I'm meeting with him on December 3rd and I will be asking him lots of questions, I already have a list! 

Spoiled and iheart - huge congratulations on your positive betas! :hugs: That is amazing and I'm hoping to join you girl soon!


----------



## Kins

Ash welcome back. My mind is still going everyday as to what i should do next and when. This process is so heart wrenching. 


I go tomorrow to see I my beta level is back to 0 ;-( then I guess I have to decide ivf or continue as is. It's hear to decide because I was able to get prego w/bd'ing so I wonder if I should try that again. 


what is assisted hatching?


----------



## iheartqueens

Ash - I am so glad to hear that you're excited to get back into it. You definitely have the right attitude. I think the level of care at RMA is amazing, I never had the pleasure of speaking with my doctor the day I found out that an IVF had failed. It has to be somewhat comforting to know that they are all working together to figure out what may have gone wrong so that they can get you pregnant :)

Kins - You have a tough decision to make but it is a very good sign that you were able to get pregnant by just BDing. Good luck with whatever you decide.
Assisted hatching is when they break down the outer "shell" (zona pellucida) of the embryo before the ET, which helps it to "hatch" easier.


----------



## ashknowsbest

iheart - yeah it is very comforting knowing that they're all working together already. I love my doctor, he is very involved in my case it seems and he always answers all of my questions and everything. I have a consult with him on december 3rd and I've got a lot of questions written down that I'm going to ask him and he said that for my december period which should come around december 20th if everything stays on schedule we'll start the cycle then, wether it's the long lupron again or a different one. I can't wait and I'm a bit impatient, I just want to start now, but at the same time I'm kind of happy that I get a little break from everything. I might even get a snowboarding trip in before we start another cycle!


----------



## jchic

Ash, I think ICSI and assisted hatching will offer you much better results. Dec 3rd is right around the corner, excited for you!


----------



## Gabie20

Kins- I hope your beta has dropped so that you can move onto another cycle, GL to whatever you decide to do.

Ash- Dec 3rd is super close!

Angie- Congrats again!!

AFM- AF came on 13dpo (Saturday).... I had a CD3 baseline and I have 3 cysts, so I might be sitting this cycle out... either way I am still undecided on if I should do another IUI cycle or just move onto IVF....hmmm


----------



## jchic

Gabie - I vote for IVF!


----------



## Gabie20

jchic- I can't afford it right now... my insurance covers unlimited IUI but no IVF weird huh? I have to figure out what we can do, if it was up to me I would jump into it right away!


----------



## jchic

Insurance sucks!!!! Ugh, I hate when they dont cover stuff!


----------



## Poms Mom

Spoiledangel said:


> Thanks ladies I don't really care if its 1 or 2 (would love twins can't lie after trying so long) but as long as the embie/embies stay put and grow healthy I will be happy. On another note I do refer to them as twins for now because I don't want to jinx the one by saying its not there lol I know I'm odd but very superstitious.
> 
> As for the doubling she said they want to see it at 66% I would feel better the higher it got though honestly I am thrilled with today's number and still a little in shock try #1 worked!!

Yay Spoiled! that is a great number! higher than my first Beta. Nj does 2 betas then ultrasound...depending on the progression, you may get up 2-4 more ultrasounds and beta and p4 tests every visit. betwen beta 1 & 2 my numbers more than double by a little bit. but it varies. i actually just got off the call with my RE having a final thank you and checking up on me. Praying that your beta's stay strong and your lil one (or ones) hang in there!

And dont you remember the old saying ---it only takes once!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kins,
Good luck on whatever you decide to do!

Ash,
Dec 3rd is around the corner....best of luck!


----------



## Kins

Gabie-sORRY about your bfn. If your insurance covers it or you have the cash and no personal thoughts against IVF I say go for it. I mean look at all thesae BFP on this board :) 

So Gabie I just wrote the above and then read that you dont have IVF coverage....I say keep trying with the IUIs :0)

Insurance blows


----------



## Gabie20

Thanks Kins I am going to go for a few more IUIs and in the meantime save up for IVF.... I have been seriously contemplating looking for another job based on their insurance and what it covers I know that it sounds like a crappy thing to do but to pay almost $15,000 out of pocket for IVF and not having it work would put me in the looney bin.... I really really really want to get pg and it doesn't seem lke it's going to happen... I'm just super sad today and angry that my insurance blows... I should be fortunate that it covers something but geez unlitmited IUIs, but no IVF is just mind-boggling :/


----------



## Spoiledangel

Gabie if you don't mind me asking does your employer have over 50 employees?? We are in a mandated state thank goodness my previous job was horrendous but luckily had great insurance, and I was lucky enough that when I left them for a personal job opportunity I got to keep the insurance as long as I pay the premium for 18 months (I'm on my 6th month so still have a year, then will switch to my dh's sad though I have no deductible or co-insurance but his is quite high!!!


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - The state mandate is awesome - I have that too, but sometimes employers can choose whether to offer it or not if they are over 50 employees. So shitty! 

Gabie - definitely check with your HR and Benefits person if you have state mandate coverage which means you would get 4 Fresh IVF's basically at no cost except for your copay and unlimited FET's and IUI's. Also, I know RMA has a payment plan, maybe check into that?


----------



## Kins

State mandate is that a NY thing?

I have personal choice and I have a lifetime infertility benefit of 15,000. My u/a and b/w have now counter towards that thank God. And I have only had one IuI. So I prob have enough for 1 ivf. What sucks is medications r separate and I have already maxed out my infertility med benefit


----------



## Gabie20

No, unfortunatly I work for a boutique law firm... we are about 10 people... I am not too happy here (not to mention we are moving at the end of the month and that is going to add 25 minutes to my commute), so to find a new job would be good for just my sanity in general... I am trying to get back into Merdian Health which is where I used to work before here (I am so regretting leaving there at this moment) but it's not happening I think they are having job freeze..... I don't know what else to do, I can pay out of pocket for one, but if I need more then one I'm screwed...


----------



## Spoiledangel

Double posting


----------



## Spoiledangel

Jchic I read somewhere that those employers trying to opt out of it (unless its a religious argument) are being looked into because as a mandate all employers with 50 or more employees are supposed to provide it..... Some employers were trying to get over by getting out if state insurance companies.... Don't want my opinion on that lol

Kins it's NJ as Jchic said were covered for unlimited IUIs & FETs, 4 fresh retrievals per lifetime, ICSI is included as well as assisted hatching if needed only thing not covered through Is if you freeze the embies or want PGD done.

With my insurance luckily meds are covered too copays for each IUI was $100, for my IVF $205 and FET was the best at $40 when we saw all that when I first got my coverage I literally thanked god that we lived in NJ at that present moment lol


----------



## iheartqueens

I took a job with the City of NY just to get insurance to cover infertility treatment... despite living 100 miles away. Being self employed in NY it's impossible to get any coverage. Luckily I had applied for a civil service job before moving upstate and a few days after we decided that we needed to see an RE I was given the opportunity to interview - and my in-laws were in the city so I used their address. I commuted almost daily to Brooklyn for 4 months and now I am on Cobra for another 8 months. It's crazy what we'll do for insurance coverage! Thank you NYC!!!

Hopefully you won't need it... just keep trying the IVF and another opportunity may just present itself, you never know!


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled - good luck today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spoiledangel

Sorry for TMI but Ill start by saying last night I was freaking out I was in CVS and had to P so used the bathroom when I went I was spotting very very light pink so I rushed home my husband was calming me saying its normal ect but after 5 m/c's your mind goes crazy!!! It stopped and had like light beige spotting today but its just a tiny bit not even enough to use a panty liner. 

Beta in I was 5 away from fully doubling we went from 191 to 377 which she said was good now I have to hold my breath until my 1st u/s next Tuesday :)


----------



## iheartqueens

Congrats Spoiled! Good luck getting through to next week.. this 8 day wait is killing me already!!!


----------



## jchic

YAY Spoiled, great great beta girlie!!!! Hang in there, Tuesday is right around the corner!

Happy Thanksgiving to you ALL!!! Wishing you tons of love and food :)

We find out the genders today, so will post later on tonight! YAY!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ahhhh Jchic genders yay!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for that post :)


----------



## Poms Mom

woohoo spoiled! my first was 135 and second 280..yours looks nice and strong!


----------



## iheartqueens

jchic - can't wait to hear!

Happy thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## Gabie20

Spoiled great Beta

Jchic- Yay for genders always exciting!!

Everyone else have a wonderful and safe holiday :D


----------



## jchic

Hey all!!!!! Its a BOY and a
GIRL!!!! One of each!


----------



## Littlee49

Yay! That's so exciting!!!! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## iheartqueens

Yayayayay! Congratulations jchic! So exciting :oneofeach:


----------



## Kins

Awwww a 'millionaires" family congrats! So truly happy for u


----------



## Spoiledangel

Ahhhh congrats :) yay team purple !!!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Ok, so I'm back. I had to step away for a bit to get my emotions together. Since my first IVF failed I've been on a an emotional roller coaster. It was just hard for me to accept that not even 1 of my "beautiful embies" (that's what my RE called them) did not stick!! Why??? That was the worst part, not knowing why. Everything had been picture perfect, but then a chemical PG??? I just could not believe it. 

I don't know about the rest of you ladies, but the DH and I decided not to share our journey with family/friends. Decided we would lean on each other for support. I love my DH dearly, but I feel almost alone in this. My emotions have always been like a wild flowing river while he has so much control over his. He can't completely understand how I'm feeling about this whole thing because we are so different emotionally. I never realized how alone I would feel if my IVF cycle failed. Thank God for you ladies and this site.

Anyway, sorry for the rant, just had to get it out. Now we are moving on to a FET. I have my CD2 baseline BW & ultrasound today, on Turkey Day. I was just so anxious to move forward that I told my RE to schedule my cycle ASAP. Hopefully I am able to start taking estrogen today and have my FET by the first week of Dec. I just can't help but to feel tentative about this though. I keep saying I/they don't know what went wrong the first time so how will this be different?? :shrug:

Well, I will just pray for the best and try to stay positive. Wish me luck!!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Oh and Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!

Jchic - So Happy for you!!! Congrats!

Spoiled, Iheart - Congrats on your BFPs!!


----------



## jchic

Hopeful- going through that is never easy and I think no matter if you share your journey or not, this process is so emotionally draining that we all feel lost and alone at times. I have faith that this FET will work for you! Sometimes IVF is just a numbers game and this round the odds are in your favor. You are not alone- we are here to root you on and of course to be your shoulder. Stay strong!

Happy Thanksgiving to all and thanks for the congrats!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## MissyMaddy

Jchic that's so exciting. One of each. :D sooo cute. Congrats!!

Hopeful.. I am so sure your bfp isn't far away dear. Odds are in your favour. I cry everyday!!!!! Sspecially when tons of family members are expecting. Its so tough but we will get through one-day 
Gabie.. so sorry about negative :( better luck next time hun..

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Have fun..


----------



## Lucinda7981

jchic how exciting; one of each!!!
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hopeful - It's definitely a very tough situation to deal with, especially alone. That is what we're here for. :hugs: We had the same thing happen in February and we too haven't been sharing our journey with others. One thing that really helped me during this, my 3rd IVF cycle was to see a therapist... never thought I'd say that. I only pay a $15 co-pay and you may get a discounted rate as well with your insurance. Typing out your feelings can only help so much - if you're able to, even twice a month or just when you need it you may want to speak to someone. Either way, you're never alone - you and your hubby are in this together!

Good luck with your FET, just try and stay positive! I am not sure if this was your first or fifth time but I am assuming that the doctors will try something new and figure it out, what ever it is!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Welcome back hopeful I'm sorry for all you were feeling & the disappointment but I'm sure this will be your cycle, I was upset my fresh transfer was cancelled but when I got my FET bfp all that went away so hoping the same happens for you.

Iheart are you going crazy yet lol I'm 3 days away and so anxious I just need to know what's in there and that their ok!!! Is your u/s Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Thanks for the support ladies!! So I'm at least starting off well. BW & US were perfect so was told to start the estrace!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hopeful - that's great news!!! Good luck!

Spoiled - this has been the longest week of my life!!! Ultrasound in the morning... not sure I'll sleep at all tonight. Super excited that it's finally time - but completely freaking out!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello ladies,
Just checking in ....went for sono this am and was given trigger shot; IUI tom am...


----------



## Kins

Good luck lucinda

Afm still waiting for my beta to go down. Last Tuesday it had gone from 1,500 to 113 I go in for more bl work tomorrow. So we shall see. Not sure what the plan is once I am <5. Hope everyone ones holiday was good. Turkey day morning I cried when watching the parade seeing babies. Lol other then that I have been emotionally better


----------



## Gabie20

Jchic- woohoo!! One of each is so esciting!!

Ihearts- goodluck with the u/s today!

lucinda- goodluck with the IUI

Kins- I hope your beta is completely gone so that you can see what you are going to do next... Stay Strong!

afm- cd 9 u/s yesterday had a follie @13 and one @11... my dosage of follistim was upped to 150, so I can only assume my e2 was low... It really sucks that they don't always tell you what it's at (I should really know better by now and ask)... I really really love RMA, but I miss the patient portal at my old RE it was much easier to tell whats going on, and sometimes I would know the results before they would call lol... Anyway I'm really hoping these follies shoot up and I can have these IUIs by the end of the week/weekend.... 

Hope everyone had a good holiday and weekend :)


----------



## MissyMaddy

Best of luck Lucinda..
Kins dear I wish could give you a real hug.. waiting is so tough..

Gabie .. excellent progress.. and I have same frustrating issues with RMA.. I get calls from my nurse around 6 now days. And she won't call unless I ask her so.. I feel like an idiot calling her again and again and reminding her that she has to call me.. I am already so hormonal.. ughhh!! Lol

But I see you are progressing so fine why are they increasing your dose??


----------



## Gabie20

Miss- I have no idea, the only thing I can think of is that my e2 is low, who know I mean they only increased it by 25iu so it's not that bad of a bump up... :)


----------



## iheartqueens

Lucinda - fingers crossed!

Kins - glad to hear that you're felling a bit better, hope that your hcg drops quickly so that you can get on with the next plan...

Gabie - grow follies grow!!!

afm - I finally got to see the gestational sac, it's really in there... only one though. Thanking my luck stars that at least one of them took! Doc said they'll see me once a week for another for another month and then send me on to my OB/GYN. Starting to fell like I may finally have a baby after all... but I do realize that there is still a long 8 months ahead!
 



Attached Files:







sono_small.jpg
File size: 92 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gabie20

iheart- YAY!!! Soooo Happy for you!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

iheartqueens said:


> Lucinda - fingers crossed!
> 
> Kins - glad to hear that you're felling a bit better, hope that your hcg drops quickly so that you can get on with the next plan...
> 
> Gabie - grow follies grow!!!
> 
> afm - I finally got to see the gestational sac, it's really in there... only one though. Thanking my luck stars that at least one of them took! Doc said they'll see me once a week for another for another month and then send me on to my OB/GYN. Starting to fell like I may finally have a baby after all... but I do realize that there is still a long 8 months ahead!

Well once again congrats on the lil bean!!!! May you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Spoiledangel

Yay Iheart I been refreshing every 30 minutes I almost couldn't breath and it wasn't even my u/s lol now I get to be nervous as heck til tomorrow for mine!! I just hate that it's so soon and that this u/s were hoping for a sac, the next a pole, then a HB, that's 3 weeks of me being crazy lol my poor DH !!

Gabie good luck mine upped my dose in my IUIs even though I was responding so it's normal.

Kins I hope your blood work Hurries up and goes Down so you can see what your next step is :)

Lucinda good luck tomorrow with the IUI and a relaxing 2ww even though it never is :) 

AFM been going crazy all week and only one day to go I'm so nervous, but I have to live by expect the worst, hope for the best... I do feel optimistic even though I worry!!!!


----------



## Kins

Soooo exciting love the u/s pic


----------



## iheartqueens

Thanks for the love everyone!!!

Spoiled - I hope the next 16 hours go quickly for you. The doc did tell me that it would be two more weeks fro the heartbeat and I thought I'd still be really freaked out but I am much calmer than I had expected knowing that it's still there. I am sure that by the end of the week I'll be a wreck again! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## jchic

Iheart- great scan!!!! 

Gabie and Lucinda- good luck on the iuis! You have tons going on this week! Yeah!

Kins- hoping you feel better soon. Hang in there mama. 

Spoiled- cant wait for your scan!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well just left the Dr. Was having a panic attack before the Dr. Came in but we seen 2 little sacs both have yolk sacs but 1 is smaller baby A is 6.78mm baby B is 4.08mm so she had to warn me about vanishing twin ect. But for now were excited!!! Sorry that the pic is so big I couldn't figure how to make it smaller on my phone:) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=522133&stc=1&d=1354023468


----------



## iheartqueens

Congrats Spoiled!!! So excited for you!! :baby::baby:


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - that is great news! Welcome to TWINDOM!


----------



## Gabie20

Yay Angie!!!!!! Congrats x2!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gabie20

I saw Dr. Ryback this morning firt time meeting him.... Anyway it seems that he either couldn't find the follies from the other day or they shrunk not sure whats going on but he only found [email protected] on the right and [email protected] on the left... I don't think he was as patient as Dr. Molinaro is only because my left ovary is shy and I don't know what Dr. Molinaro does but he takes his time to find it and without trying to hurt me in the prossess, compltetly opposite with Dr. Ryback I thought he was going to pop something down there lol but he was a nice guy :)


----------



## Spoiledangel

Gabie that is funny cause Dr. Rybak is my actual Dr & he's usually so gentle lol but when Dr. Constantini would say 15 & 16 he would say 12-13 he said he's more conservative in sizing where others give more lol So hopefully since he said their smaller they will be really bigger & riper :)


----------



## Gabie20

I noticed that I was looking at the measurements on the screen and he measured one at 12.3 and said it was an 11 lol.... he is super nice.... I guess it was just because he was having a hard time locating the ovary, where Dr. Molinaro already knows the tricks to find it lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

Spoiled congrats on the twins!!!!
I had IUI with Dr. Klein this morning at White Plains office and it was over before i knew it and now for the 2WW! Ps.....almost had to cancel as DH had the only hard time producing a sample!


----------



## Gabie20

Lucinda- Yay for the 2ww!! My hubby gets so nervous and has an awful time trying to produce a sample... he has always gotten it done, but it really worries me everytime he has to do it, that I'll have to cancel...


----------



## Kins

Spoiled- Congrats!!! So how do you get your u/s pics? Have you ladies been scanning them? Or actually telling the doctor hold on so you can take a picture with your phone?

Lucinda- I have had that happen before I had to cancel and IUI for that same reason. So instead we missed that day all together and BD'd the next day and we got our BFP. Good luck to you. 
that day I am thinking I go through all these needles and all you have to do is produce one time... haha but ya im sure its alot of pressure. lol

Gabie- I have also had one doctor see something the other not its so fustrating but in the end when they are ripe they will be seen :) Whats with our ovaries my left does that too...apparently hides "behind bowel" real nice right hahah. Anyway tell them follies grow baby grow. Good luck to you on this cycle.


----------



## Gabie20

Kins- Seriously lol my left ovary is all like screw this s**t you're not getting anything outta me... lol all the time... it gets me worried, what if I have to do IVF, how in the world are they going to retrieve eggs from an ovary thats MIA... Oh gosh what we go through...


----------



## Spoiledangel

Oh Gabie trust me when I was doing IUI I only had 1-2 follies and they took forever and with me my left only produced.... I thought me & the follitism didn't get along & told Dr. Rybak that.... Move forward to my IVF I responded too well on both sides from follitism my retrieval was on day 12 of my cycle and got ohss ...... So much for the worry lol. They will start you at a higher dose than gradually decrease it


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies for your words.....i really thought the IUI would have to be canceled and was more than thankful that eventually DH was able to produce a sample. This is going to be a hard 2WW as the not knowing is going to kill me. With my youngest son i was trying and felt no pressure and wasnt crazy with the testing but at that time hubby was not taking all these meds that led to erectile dysfunction and low motility....ugh so frustrating ;(


----------



## Kins

Bl Work today Beta down to 24.5 this is a really slow process :-( gotta go back next Tuesday for more bl work. I was really hoping it would have been <5 today. Owell until next week...


----------



## Spoiledangel

So got my blood work back it's 3232 beta I did the math and it has doubled almost perfectly every 48 hours since the last , my P4 still has me worried it's 17.8 I just can't get out of the teens... And my next appointment isn't until 12/7 :o 1.5 weeks their trying to make me crazy I will be 6w5d and I'm hoping my little guy catches up a bit I did some reading and normal is 3-7mm at this stage so he's normal just smaller than his sibling :)


----------



## iheartqueens

Kins - they gave e a copy of my u/s and I took a photo of it with my iPhone to upload it. Sorry to hear that you have to wait another whole week... it just seems like you can't get a break. :(

Lucinda - fingers crossed!!! 

Gabie - my left ovary follicles never catch up in size to the right, despite having plenty... super frustrating to have a shy or small ovary!

Spoiled - my hcg doubled every 48 hours too, although they say now that is this high it will take even more time to double. I hope your little one catches up and your P4 too... did the doc or nurse seem nervous about it? If they were wouldn't they up your dose? Try not to worry too much - it's not good for the twins!!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Iheart their not worried as long as it's over 10, but seeing how low it's been it makes me wonder if all my m/c's were due to progesterone because they always waited until I was pretty much bleeding to start it, so if something this simple has been the reason all these years I would be livid, the only one I know for sure wasn't the progesterone was my 1st as I was in my 2nd trimester already.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Yay!!! Found out today that my FET has been scheduled for Friday Dec. 7th! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Congrats Hopeful!!!!! Cant wait for your update!


----------



## Spoiledangel

Yay hopeful!! Dates are great especially when their close:)


----------



## skittles11

hi girls. just writing in bc i have had a lot of experience at RMANJ and RMANY and was on these boards very recently. I didn't read through all of the threads but I wanted, as a patient of both places to get an idea from other women how you ladies feel the docs, nurses, staff etc are at both places....do you like your nurses? do you like your doctor? do you ever get to speak to your doctor? overall, how do you feel your care is. I left RMANJ to go to RMANY. I did IVF at both practices. I used Dr. Grunfeld in NYC and Klein did a lot of the work as well. I found the NJ and NY experiences to be drastically different. RMANJ gets a ton of people pregnant, i just wasn't happy with their overall patient care. What's the general consensus from you ladies?


----------



## Lucinda7981

skittles11 said:


> hi girls. just writing in bc i have had a lot of experience at RMANJ and RMANY and was on these boards very recently. I didn't read through all of the threads but I wanted, as a patient of both places to get an idea from other women how you ladies feel the docs, nurses, staff etc are at both places....do you like your nurses? do you like your doctor? do you ever get to speak to your doctor? overall, how do you feel your care is. I left RMANJ to go to RMANY. I did IVF at both practices. I used Dr. Grunfeld in NYC and Klein did a lot of the work as well. I found the NJ and NY experiences to be drastically different. RMANJ gets a ton of people pregnant, i just wasn't happy with their overall patient care. What's the general consensus from you ladies?

I'm with Dr. Klein at the White Plains office and I'm satisfied with the level of care I'm receiving. If I have a question I email Dr. Klein and he always replies .


----------



## Kins

Sad day for me today.

So I decided to pick up hours at work for overtime today and my husband just texts me that his friends are prego due in July. They just started trying and got prego real fast.

Im really bummed. I feel like its never going to happen. 

Its so easy for some people to get pregnant and here I am needles after needles and finally get prego and have a miscarriage. :(


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins- I'm sorry you have to feel that way, and completely understand!! One of my staff (who wasn't even trying) is now pregnant plus another co-worker. I smile and say congrats while suffering on the inside. It's hard to deal with, but I do my best to stay positive. I know it will happen for you. :hugs: giving you the biggest hug!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

skittles11 said:


> hi girls. just writing in bc i have had a lot of experience at RMANJ and RMANY and was on these boards very recently. I didn't read through all of the threads but I wanted, as a patient of both places to get an idea from other women how you ladies feel the docs, nurses, staff etc are at both places....do you like your nurses? do you like your doctor? do you ever get to speak to your doctor? overall, how do you feel your care is. I left RMANJ to go to RMANY. I did IVF at both practices. I used Dr. Grunfeld in NYC and Klein did a lot of the work as well. I found the NJ and NY experiences to be drastically different. RMANJ gets a ton of people pregnant, i just wasn't happy with their overall patient care. What's the general consensus from you ladies?

I love RMA...staff are really friendly and I can always talk to me Dr if I need to (Dr. Gulati, she's great!!) unfortunately my first IVF cycle didn't work, but I still feel that I will have success with RMA.


----------



## skittles11

Lucinda7981 said:


> skittles11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. just writing in bc i have had a lot of experience at RMANJ and RMANY and was on these boards very recently. I didn't read through all of the threads but I wanted, as a patient of both places to get an idea from other women how you ladies feel the docs, nurses, staff etc are at both places....do you like your nurses? do you like your doctor? do you ever get to speak to your doctor? overall, how do you feel your care is. I left RMANJ to go to RMANY. I did IVF at both practices. I used Dr. Grunfeld in NYC and Klein did a lot of the work as well. I found the NJ and NY experiences to be drastically different. RMANJ gets a ton of people pregnant, i just wasn't happy with their overall patient care. What's the general consensus from you ladies?
> 
> I'm with Dr. Klein at the White Plains office and I'm satisfied with the level of care I'm receiving. If I have a question I email Dr. Klein and he always replies .Click to expand...




Hopeful_NJ said:


> skittles11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. just writing in bc i have had a lot of experience at RMANJ and RMANY and was on these boards very recently. I didn't read through all of the threads but I wanted, as a patient of both places to get an idea from other women how you ladies feel the docs, nurses, staff etc are at both places....do you like your nurses? do you like your doctor? do you ever get to speak to your doctor? overall, how do you feel your care is. I left RMANJ to go to RMANY. I did IVF at both practices. I used Dr. Grunfeld in NYC and Klein did a lot of the work as well. I found the NJ and NY experiences to be drastically different. RMANJ gets a ton of people pregnant, i just wasn't happy with their overall patient care. What's the general consensus from you ladies?
> 
> I love RMA...staff are really friendly and I can always talk to me Dr if I need to (Dr. Gulati, she's great!!) unfortunately my first IVF cycle didn't work, but I still feel that I will have success with RMA.Click to expand...

yes, i saw her a few times. she seemed nice. a lot of it probably has to do with which specific doctor you see. i am sorry your first cycle didn't work. mine didn't either but second one did!! you will get there!!!


----------



## skittles11

sorry girls still learning how to use this quoting stuff.


----------



## jchic

Kins - Ugh. I am sorry you are going through this. Hang in there, it WILL get better. Remember its the darkest before dawn, ok?

Skittles - I went to RMANJ and was thrilled with my care. I love my doc (Dr. Morris) and all the doctors I monitored with. My nurse Adrienne was very attentive and wonderful. We transferred 2 embryos and 2 stuck, so I love RMANJ for getting me prego!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi everyone..

Spoiled n Iheart congrats... :) yay!

Hopeful .. fx'ed for you.. Dec 7th is right around the corner.

Kins. I know how you feel.. I have currently 6 close family members around me who are expecting without even trying..

SO I am on 5th day of placebo bcps and still no periods.. I thought bcps will help regulate it.. called my nurse today.. I didn't hear from here since last Monday. As she said she will call me and tell me about what's next but she never called. I called her a week before to remind her that she had to call me but still no phone calls.. feel like out of track. Lost.


----------



## Spoiledangel

Kins so sorry your your going through this, I know the feeling though my last m/c 2 weeks later a friend of mine was seeing a guy for a week & on major drugs boom pregnant 9months later a healthy baby was born & all I could do was think this must be some type of joke on me, I cursed & cried ugh but I realize maybe it was for a reason.

Skittles I love RMA, Dr. Rybak is my primary but I have been happy with Dr. Morris, Dr. Shastri, Dr. Forman a few others. Rhonda is my nurse and she's attentive but always seems busy I wind up talking to Bridgett & Josephine more.

AFM just twiddling my thumbs until my scan Friday which I am impatiently waiting for, praying my little ones have H/Bs & that B caught up to A heart when is your next U/S? Did they make you wait a few extra days too? I was Tuesday's and then bam Friday since I'll be 6w5d then.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry girls that I've been MIA but nothing has been happening with me so I've been focusing more on work and school. 

However, I did go for my WTF post IVF consult this morning and am .... feeling excited to get started. So, Copperman pretty much said that he really thinks it's an egg/fertilization problem and not an implantation problem and that we're going to do ICSI next time and also take it slower with the meds. He said something about tapering off the medication so that we get more eggs that are mature. It was honestly confusing and we went over a lot so I'm sure some things have slipped through but one thing that will stick with me forever is this...

I asked him when we move on from IVF ... like how many tries is medically appropriate for my age before moving on and he said that well ... On your first try you had a 60% chance, second time you have an 84% chance of success, 3rd you have 93% and 4th try you have 97% and it stays around 97% for the 5th, 6th, and so on. So ... What I took from that is after 3 if we're not successful I'm going to move onto surrogacy and then if that doesn't work out adoption. I know I'm thinking so far ahead but really it's not that far ahead considering it will only take us about 6 months to finish up with the last 2 IVF cycles. He said my prognosis is GREAT considering our situation and that I should stay positive because he is. 

So I'm generally happy with the appointment and just can't wait to get started again. The lab is closing down for a month or so for inspections and what not but she said we will be able to start at my next period which should be here around the 20th of this month. So come on December 20th that way we can start this process and get the show on the road!

Oh I forgot to add something awesome too, he FINALLY ordered all of my immunology testing that I've requested and it's covered by insurance! I went and had to give a PINT of blood after my IVF consult which freaked me out because I hadn't had anything to eat yet all morning but it went fine and I didn't pass out or anything. :haha: But those results should be in within a week to two weeks!


----------



## iheartqueens

I totally forgot to give an update today... attached is a photo of the embryo and yolk sac, doc said that we should be on pace to see the heartbeat next week! I can't wait. I read that once you see the heartbeat the chance of miscarriage is less than 5%. Of course we're still cautious about what may happen. He said that my levels are perfect and the nurse called me today to tell me that my hcg is over 17,000 and progesterone is 32. Still trying to believe that I am actually, finally pregnant! 

Spoiled - no extra waiting for me, once a week on Mondays I see them... today was 6w3d. Ugh, Friday seems so far away, hang in there! Fingers crossed for those babies!!!
 
Hopeful - that is great news, just a few more days... Good luck!!!!

Kins - that dreaded call about someone getting pregnant super quick, we all hate those. I second the quick congrats and move on and focus on yourself. If you have to avoid them so be it... just worry about you and your feelings right now. So sorry :hugs:

Maddy - that sounds rough... maybe you can request to speak to someone else there? In the NY office it seems there is always someone knowledgeable around to answer a question. Maybe even contact your doc? Hope you get your answers soon!

Skittles - I love the NY office. I see Dr. Grunfeld and have been really happy with the professionalism and caring from all of the staff there. I am not sure if it was coincidence but I saw my doc during my last 3 monitoring visits for this past IVF which was nice so that I was able to get more information rather than another doc that is afraid to give any direction without my doc's input. He has also performed both of my post success ultrasounds and he takes time to explain what we are seeing, answers questions and even gives us a photo. I can only compare it to my experiences at another infertility clinic in NYC and this place is soooooo much more pleasant, less rushed and clearly knows what they are doing.

Ash - So glad that you have gotten some answers and that you are well on your way to a success :) It's crazy to have to think about surrogates and adoption at this stage but it's really good to know in your heart that you have a plan and that IVF isn't the ONLY option of having a family. That immunology testing takes a ton of blood - after all that mine came back inconclusive!!! DH's came back perfect so they didn't bother testing me again. Good luck on the 20th and hope you get some snowboarding in before then!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.JPG
File size: 144.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spoiledangel

Iheart I wish they kept me every Tuesday ugh but they wanted me to come in at time that the HBs should be seen 6w5d so now I'm a bit freaked out as should be but I will try not to get myself as worked up as before LoL


----------



## Kins

Soooo I went in for my weekly blood work to see my HCG dropping.

Ya its 5.2 seriously... this is insane it really is comical that its not <5. My future baby sure if making me work for them

So anyway I am told now I just have to wait for AF and meanwhile set up a consult with the Dr.


----------



## iheartqueens

Kins - Really?!?!? That just seems downright cruel! Just try to remember that you're almost there and you're getting closer to having that baby you've always wanted, these things just take time. Wish I could speed it up for you! ](*,)


----------



## Helena_

quick question: Does anyone have Bridget as their nurse in the West Orange office? Just emailed her to ask for a refill on the Metformin and got a message back saying she was out of the office. Didn't say until when, so not sure if it's just automatic because it's after hours. The info about when the message was sent and all that includes that the auto message expires in Feb. Just wanna know if I should call to speak to another nurse tomorrow. Any idea?


----------



## Kins

iheartqueens said:


> Kins - Really?!?!? That just seems downright cruel! Just try to remember that you're almost there and you're getting closer to having that baby you've always wanted, these things just take time. Wish I could speed it up for you! ](*,)

Ya 5.2 to me is same as <5 so I'm just gonna wait for af. It just cracks me up how close it is


----------



## jchic

Helena - I didnt have Bridget, but perhaps call and speak to the covering nurse. 

Kins - UGH! So close. I know its rough, hang in there. One more week and you should be where you need to be. This is going to work!

Iheart, Spoiled, Maddy, Gab - how are you all?

Ash - Glad the appt went well, looking forward to your updates on when you start up again. Dont look too far into the future, I know we can do that when we feel like something isnt working, but KNOW in your heart this WILL work.


----------



## Spoiledangel

I'm going crazy lol they moved my appointment from Tuesday to Fridays since its a bigger chance of seeing the hbs by then!!! Everytime I lose a symptom I worry my head off, if my BBs don't hurt I worry, if I don't feel sick ect. Last night oddest thing though My stomach was sore but very far up like severely bloated & hard odd..... Holding breath for Friday!!


----------



## iheartqueens

jchic - I am well... a little tired, somewhat nauseous at times but other than that I can't even tell that I am preggo. Weird, I thought I'd have a million symptoms by now! Still nervous but very excited and really looking forward to seeing the heartbeat next week. 

I read about your nursery plans on your journal - sounds fabulous!!! The babies are going to LOVE it!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hey jchic thanks for asking.. nothing new with me. I have been tested positive for alpha thalassemia carrier and now I have to wait another cycle till I get hubby result back.. so more of waiting.. why why why!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Yay!!! everything looks good to move forward with my FET tomorrow!!! Can't wait!!! I have a good feeling about this time.


----------



## jchic

Good Luck tomorrow hopeful!!!


----------



## Kins

Good luck hopeful awesome news


----------



## MissyMaddy

Good luck hopeful.. I have heard tons of fet success stories..

Kins.. what's next?


----------



## Kins

Maddie- actually not sure what is next. I have a consultation on the 17th. She will prob talk about ivf b/c she talked about that a little when she thought I was having an ectopic. Im gonna tell her I def wanna do a hysterography before I start with meds again I want to be sure I can carry a baby. This loss was/is still hard on me.

I personally am thinking one more cycle of meds with bd'ing or IuI and then do ivf. I talked to my dr a bit about limiting how many eggs they fertilize because my personal feeling is that I don't want to have wasted or destroyed embryos. I don't mind freezing 1 or two for the future b/c then we would def try again but I don't want to freeze more then that or destroy them. I guess it's hard to do though b/c not all
Of them survive. 

Oh man I never imagined in my wildest dreams I'd be in this position


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled & Hopeful - Sooooo..... how did it go?!?!?!

Kins - Sounds like a good plan, do only what you can right now. So sorry again for your loss.

I'd be a little concerned about only fertilizing so many eggs though because I think it's really hard to tell that that stage which ones will make the best embryos. I had 39 eggs and only 8 made it to transfer/freeze and in previous cycles I had 7 and 11 eggs and barely enough good embryos to transfer two. I am excited to have 6 frozen but there is a good chance that not all of them will survive the thaw or implant so it's hard to tell how many will really eventually become children. It is still really hard for me to think about the embryos that we've lost in this cycle and previous cycles but I realize that this is a necessary risk in this process. I don't think I couldn't live with destroying our embryos and we didn't create them to become a science experiment, we created them to become children. I plan to use all the frosties but if we don't we have decided to donate them to a couple that is unable to create their own or can't afford treatment cycles. It's definitely not for everyone, but it is an option - when I was researching this option I found a really heartwarming article in Good Housekeeping detailing a family who did just that. 

Hopefully you won't have to make that decision though... praying that BDing or IUI does the trick for you!


----------



## Spoiledangel

I'm sorry there's no personals but I can't really write much....... On the way to the morristown office this morning I had a gush of blood bright red, we do the u/s and seen both babies both with good HBs measuring 6w5d & 6w1d and I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemmorage, a huge one. An hour later I get to work and I go to the bathroom and I had a waterfall of clots come out!!! I rushed back to morristown, baby B is gone & Baby A's HB dropped to 67 due to the"stress" going on in the uterus.

I go back tomorrow to see if baby A is still viable...... I just can't believe i get pregnant on my first FET, the baby's stick good, I get HBs and then I wind up with something that 
is 1% chance of getting and then a 1-3% chance of miscarriage from, I'm so mad right now but as big as it was they should have seen it at my other u/s since I did have mild spotting & it was so big!! I could have been on strict bed rest and it could have resolved different I'm just so mad & upset right now!!!


----------



## Kins

Oh spoiled I have no words to ease your anger or the sadness you may be feeling. I am so sorry. I'll pray for you and baby A to be strong


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Spoiled - I'm so sorry to hear that!! Wishing for a good outcome with Baby A.

AFM: The transfer today went smoothly. Transferred two AA grade embryos. Feeling very positive and taking it easy today. I plan not to think about the outcome too much until my test day on the 16th. It made me crazy last time trying to read every little symptom!! It's out of my hands now...I just pray that my little peanuts stick around.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kins.. I can understand :( does your insurance cover ivf? I know what you mean about frozen embryos, may be you can donate? 

Spoiled.. I am so sorry dear. Can't imagine what you are going through.... I am praying hard for your baby.. 

Hopeful.. that's great buddy.. I conceived my son the month I stopped using Dr.Google..


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled - There are no words... I am so sorry. Praying for you and baby A.

Hopeful - That is great news! Here's to a quick 8 days ahead for you...


----------



## jchic

Hopeful- when are you going to test??

Spoiled- I am sorry. I know a bunch of women that have had SCH and they are hard to diagnose sometimes due to the changes in your uterus, etc. Try to take it easy and I am praying for you and Baby A. Stay strong


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks all, we just left the u/s and I passed everything baby A is gone also, I'm just a mess and my husbands doing no better. 

Dr. Constantino didn't seem to know squat about subchorionic hemmorage, so that was unsettling when I got a generic answer for what are my odds of this happening again, what could have prevented it ect. 

Now the wait for my hcg to go to 0 which I don't think should take long as everything came out :( I'm just so heartbroken, this is the worse m/c I ever went through!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Spoiled - My heart goes out to you. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I am so so sorry for your loss. Hopefully once you are able to you can find out more about why this happened and how you can prevent it... it's very disheartening to know that your doc has no explanation. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Jchic - my beta test is on the 16th but I think I will do HPT on the 14th.

Spoiled - that is terrible. I'm so sorry you did not get any answers! Keep hope...I'm sure it will happen for you!


----------



## jchic

Spoiled - I am so so very sorry. All of my love and prayers go to you and your DH. Please stay strong and remember that you WILL have your forever babies....xoxoxoxo.


----------



## Kins

Maddy my insurance cover up to 15,000 lifetime max


----------



## Kins

Oh spoiled so sorry. We are all here for u if u need the support


----------



## Spoiledangel

Thanks kins during the day I'm semi ok tying to keep busy but at night it's horrible all I can see is the u/s with the 2 little HBs than 2 hours later the bathroom & clotting and i start hysterically crying. I just wish I never seen the HB if this was going to happen because that even made it worse for my husband he tears up every time he talks about it.


----------



## iheartqueens

Spolied - I haven't stopped thinking about you and your hubby, hope you're staying strong. Praying that you get answers and back on the road to having babies as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Littlee49

Been away from the post for a little while....

Spoiled I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. U and ur husband are in my prayers


----------



## iheartqueens

We were able to see our baby again this morning and see and hear the heartbeat. What an amazing moment. I am still a little in shock that we are finally here after so long. Doc says that we'll be 8 weeks in two days which puts us 2 days ahead of where I thought we were based on internet due date calculators. We're cutting the progesterone in half this week and we return a week from today for our final RMA NY visit. WOW!!!! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







sono_7.5week_small.jpg
File size: 109.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissyMaddy

Spoiled I am so sorry.. You are going through a very tough time. Wish I could speed up this terrible time. lots of prayers your way.. One day will be your day.:hugs::hugs:

iheart.. aww baby looks soo soo cute.. Congrats and enjoy your time.. so much worth the wait..

Kins.. I would say go for ivf? I think I'll be doing max of 3 IUIs with injectable before going for ivf.. anyways best if luck with whatever you decide.. :)


----------



## FurMama

Hi Everyone! I've spent over an hour reading through older posts and have gotten to know some of you a little bit already :hugs:

DH and I have been TTC 18 mos. Had 1st appt with RMA of PA (Dr Schillings) early November. Lots of blood work, semen analysis, all of that fun jazz. Learning lots about our bodies. As for him...the millions was good (65 or so), motility was good (high 50 percent), morphology only 1% :( 

As for me...always suspected I had PCOS (average 60 day cycles, sometimes more or less, negative ovulation strips, etc) - was confirmed at my 1st appt. Underactive Thyroid. Day 3 and Day 21 bloodwork was referred to as "nice and low" - no ovulation had occurred. 

Will be doing HCG in January. Crossing my fingers for some good news! Nurse said the Dr. would suggest IVF due to the low morpholgy, but we are sticking to original plan - 3 cycles of Clomid/double IUI (no more than 3 cycles of clomid due to family history of ovarian cancer) and then moving onto IVF from there. I have $15,000 lifetime coverage including IVF. 

Will do first cycle in Feb after our vacation- if we have to move onwards, we decided to skip March because of the holidays, and then resume again in April. Anyone else ever consider timing?

I'm excited to begin this journey, but still struggling with the fact that we are having to go this route. Making babies is supposed to be FUN! I'm also struggling with the increased odds of multiples, as I absolutely do not want more than 1 baby at a time. 

Anyhow, that's my story, thanks for reading! DH and I share a home with 5 furgirls - 2 cats and 3 dogs - we like to foster and rescue pets, love traveling (Just got married in August, honeymooned on a Mediterranean cruise!) and we also love playing poker. 

Have a great night! It's late, time for bed! :sleep:


----------



## Kins

Hi furmama welcome! You definitely found a great thread. Good luck with your cycles. 
As for timing the baby in August I turned 30 so we skipped that month but since its been such a struggle to get pregnant we just go continuously month to month or I should say cycle to cycle.
Ps congrats on your recent wedding that honeymoon sounded awesome

Clomid- is there a correlation to cancer?


Afm- ladies my friend that just told everyone the were pregnant last week went in for an appt yesterday and there was no hb. It's such a shame but Dh and I decided to tell them about our journey for the past yr and half we wanted to let them know they had support too. Ugh all this sad news on the boards and in my everyday world. 

Hoping everyone is staying strong.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Furmama - welcome!!! You will find lots of support here.

Kins - I can't believe it...makes you realize that having a child really is a miracle!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Kins - Sorry to hear about your friend. Hopefully you can find comfort with each other. :hugs:

Furmama - Welcome! Hopefully you'll soon be joining me and many other in this thread's success stories. It's been a long road for many of us and it's really been fabulous to have all of the support from so many others who are going through it too.

As for considering timing - my whole world has been revolving around cycles and treatments for a year now. We did two IUIs and two IVFs right in a row. Took some time off after for a laparoscopy, a vacation and then to open a new business. We decided on November because December was out of the question with the holidays AND I was praying to be pregnant for Christmas AND I wanted to be in my second trimester for my best friends wedding in Cancun in April. I knew I couldn't wait until mid-next year to go for it again.

Fingers crossed that you get preggo quickly, I don't know much about RMA PA but I am sure that you're in good hands :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry I've been away....spoiled so sorry about your loss and kind sorry about your friend.
AFM my first medicated IUI cycle failed and I have begun spotting today. My RE spoke to me about moving on to IVF with ICSI which is not the conversation I expected. My RE said that I could try one last IUI cycle this month but I don't think I want to waste time or money if the chances are slim for us. So now I wait for further instructions....


----------



## FurMama

Kins said:


> Clomid- is there a correlation to cancer?

Hi Kins!

From what I'm reading - yes and no. From my doctor? Yes. 

My Dr said due to my family history of O. Cancer she will limit me to 3 Clomid cycles. Also, I've heard Clomid in general should be limited (5-6 cycles) irregardless of history. 

Kinda scary actually... my friend told me to not even do the clomid, to do the shots instead, but of course that's even higher chance of multiples, which is my 2nd biggest fear (Next to not being able to conceive). 

Nice to meet yoU! :)


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

:bfp: !!! :bfp:!!! :bfp:!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMaddy

Lucinda best of luckkkkkk!!

Welcome FurMama

Hopeful OMGGGG Congratulations... best holiday gift ever... H&H nine months..


----------



## Kins

Congrats hopeful!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

congrats hopeful...thats awsome news!!!


----------



## jchic

Congrats hopeful!!!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Thank you ladies!!! I still don't feel pregnant though...the few symptoms I do have seem to come and go. Makes me worry a little, but I'm praying for rising numbers tomorrow!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hopeful - Congratulations!!! Great beta numbers! So excited for you. Don't worry too much about the symptoms, besides sore boobs, some tiredness and a few very short headaches and bouts of nauseousness from week 5-8 I didn't feel pregnant either. In fact I still don't and I just had my last appointment at RMA today. I keep telling my hubby that I can't believe how great I feel and he said that after the long road we've taken to get here that I deserve to have an easy pregnancy. Maybe he's right?!?!

AFM - I graduated from RMA NY today. Bittersweet almost, now I am just a regular pregnant lady and I won't have the pleasure of seeing and hearing my baby every week anymore. I can't even explain how grateful I am to have found the amazing doctors and staff at RMA. I really loved it there. Photos of the baby attached, he or she is staring to look like a baby! Only 31 more weeks until we find out if it's a boy or a girl... I can't wait to hold this baby in my arms!
 



Attached Files:







baby8w5din3DSMALL.jpg
File size: 135.1 KB
Views: 6









baby8w5dSMALL.jpg
File size: 183.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucinda7981

Iheart Congrats on graduating!!!! Your sono pics look great....how exciting!!!!


----------



## Poms Mom

iheartqueens said:


> Hopeful - Congratulations!!! Great beta numbers! So excited for you. Don't worry too much about the symptoms, besides sore boobs, some tiredness and a few very short headaches and bouts of nauseousness from week 5-8 I didn't feel pregnant either. In fact I still don't and I just had my last appointment at RMA today. I keep telling my hubby that I can't believe how great I feel and he said that after the long road we've taken to get here that I deserve to have an easy pregnancy. Maybe he's right?!?!
> 
> AFM - I graduated from RMA NY today. Bittersweet almost, now I am just a regular pregnant lady and I won't have the pleasure of seeing and hearing my baby every week anymore. I can't even explain how grateful I am to have found the amazing doctors and staff at RMA. I really loved it there. Photos of the baby attached, he or she is staring to look like a baby! Only 31 more weeks until we find out if it's a boy or a girl... I can't wait to hold this baby in my arms!


awesome 3D!!! i never got one at RMA. I have my first trimester screening Weds hopefully they can show it.

YEAY


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

iheart- Thank you!!! I'm doing my best to not stress about the symptoms and the numbers. 
Congrats to you! Pics are so cute!!! I know it's bittersweet, but that is great news. I hope to be there one day.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Second beta 726!!! Could this really be happening??!!! Passed the first big hurdle, promised myself, no more worrying. Next appt will be ultrasound, can't wait!!!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hopeful - Woooooo hoooo!!! GREAT NEWS!!! Congratulations to you... when is the ultrasound?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Thank you iheart...my 1st ultrasound will be the day after Christmas. Hoping for it to be the best New Year ever!!


----------



## Kins

Good luck tomorrow hopeful


----------



## iheartqueens

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas!!! 

Hopeful - Will be thinking of you tomorrow :) Good luck!!!

AFM - We ended up telling the family and close friends about our pregnancy. It was a little earlier than we would have liked (only 10 weeks) but couldn't pass up the opportunity to tell everyone at Christmas and in person. Everyone is super excited... it's really starting to set in that we'll have a baby in July! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

OMG...They said it could be three!!! :shock: We transferred two but it looks like one split. So far all three have gest & yolk sacs, but one of them looks to be big according to the Dr. So she is not sure how that one will develop. My husband almost passed out!! Never expected this at all. Will have to wait until next weeks appt. to see if all three develop HBs. Just waiting to get my beta numbers later today. I'm just amazed and so happy right now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 12.26.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## iheartqueens

Yay hopeful, that is great news :) Congratulations...times 3!!!!


----------



## Kins

O M G hahah hopeful thats INCREDIBLE! hahaha congrats


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats hopeful that's wonderful news!!!!


----------



## jchic

WOW Hopeful! 3 amazing reasons to be VERY grateful and happy this year! Congrats, so excited for you!


----------



## Poms Mom

Hopeful_NJ said:


> OMG...They said it could be three!!! :shock: We transferred two but it looks like one split. So far all three have gest & yolk sacs, but one of them looks to be big according to the Dr. So she is not sure how that one will develop. My husband almost passed out!! Never expected this at all. Will have to wait until next weeks appt. to see if all three develop HBs. Just waiting to get my beta numbers later today. I'm just amazed and so happy right now.

WOW! what a blessing! hope everything progresses safely!


----------



## iheartqueens

Cheers to a New Year and New Babies for all!!!

:dust:


----------



## MissyMaddy

OMG Hopeful that's so so sooooo exciting.... Congrats once again.. 

Happy New Year everyone..


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Happy New Year to all!!! Unfortunately not starting out great for me...severe MS!! Not been able to even hold down water for the past 4 days. Will be getting Zofran tonight and an IV tomorrow after my ultrasound. Can't even sleep due to the nausea :-(


----------



## Kins

HOPEFUL how are you feeling? How did the U/S go?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> HOPEFUL how are you feeling? How did the U/S go?

I'm am feeling better...had to have 2 IV bags if fluid!! They said I was extremely dehydrated, and might have to come back in Friday for more fluids depending on my electrolyte levels. Just trying to rest, only able to have one piece if toast today :| 

As for the U/S we saw and heard three little HBs!!! Baby A: 119bps, Baby B: 122bps, both measuring 6w1d (the twins), Baby C: 120bps measuring 6w5d. Amazing and scary all at once!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hopeful - So glad that you are feeling better!!! 3 babies and 3 heartbeats - you've got to be so excited. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kins

Yey for 3 hbs. Feel better


----------



## jchic

Hopeful, that is SO SO wonderful!!!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Wow wow Hopeful.. This is awesome man. Hope your MS goes away soon :)

Kins, jchic, iheart and everyone hows it going?

Afm.. I have baseline u/s and bloodwork tomorrow and will start injectables for iui.. I don't see many success stories with iui (specially when we have no MFI) So already feeling discouraged and nervous :( oh how badly I want a sibling for this boy!! Praying for every wonderful lady here..


----------



## Littlee49

That is amazing hopeful! Congratulations!! Hope ur feeling better soon!


----------



## jchic

Maddy - best of luck to you! IUI's certainly work, there are a ton of success stories on BnB about them :)


----------



## iheartqueens

Maddy - Good luck and try to stay positive... it doesn't work for everyone but if it works for you you'll be much better off not having to go through IVF :) I hope this is all it takes, fingers crossed!!!

AFM - I had my first ob/gyn appt yesterday. Was really disappointed when she said that she wouldn't be doing an ultrasound but when she couldn't hear the heartbeat via doppler (apparently due to my "tilted back" uterus) she sent us down the hall for a scan. So we did get to see our little bean again with a strong heartbeat AND he or she is really starting to look like a baby!!! My hubby even saw the him/her moving around! I am ready to start telling everyone, it's been long enough and I am really looking forward to not keeping all the excitement bottled up anymore. We'll start with our restaurant staff this weekend... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats Queens on your appt.
Maddy IUi surely do work just think positive


Nothing to report on my end. Mentally I'm doing much better. I still tear up a bit. It's been almost two months since my miscarriage. I'm ready to start trying again just waiting for AF. And in my case that could be never i have amenorrhea so I saw my RE on the 17th. On the 18th I started provera for 10days it finished the 27th waiting for AF anyway now and then I can schedule for my hysteroscopy. 

Last time I took provera to bring on AF she never showed so they started the cycle anyway. I'm kinda anticipating that again. 

I'm pretty anxious to get started with trying again. It was such an awesome feeling being pregant (mentally that is)


----------



## iheartqueens

Kins - Glad to hear that you're felling better. Good luck with the next steps, it sounds like you're on the right track and luckily you have a great medical team to help you get pregnant again. I hope 2013 brings you the baby that you've always wanted :flower:


----------



## jchic

Kins - I am also hoping 2013 brings you your forever baby. Stay strong and I cant wait to follow your journey!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thank you so much ladies &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

iheart.. aww thats amazing girl.. good luck with restaurant :)

Kins.. Best of luck with hystero.. Are they gonna remove that septum? I hope everything goes perfect for you.. :)


So my u/s showed 12 antral follicles on right and 9-10 on left.. My estrogen was 16 (too low right? May be because I had been on bcps for two months?) And She said I have to take 37.5 iu of gonal f for four days and come back for U/S n BW on Tuesday. But based om my ridiculously low estrogen I think my dose is too low.. Dh gave me a shot but I bled slightly after that. Is it normal? And after withdrawing needle I saw a tiny bit of fluid leaked from pen. Is it normal? Sorry guyz i am going crazy I am already on low dose do not wanna waste a drop. Lol!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

P.s I kept the needle in for 15 sec after click.


----------



## FurMama

Happy Saturday all - Had my HSG on friday to check tubes - tubes nice and open (even though its probably we have to do IVF anyway due to low morphology) and I had a heart shaped uterus. Almost cute, but not - nurse said "septate" uterus. Going back in Monday for a saline sonogram. Anyone have septate uterus or the surgery to correct it? Having a bummy weekend. Enjoy yours!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi FurMama. I am sorry I have no idea :( but good luck with saline sono. For me it was a piece of cake.. 

Today's shot went good no bleeding or leakage and I did it myself.


----------



## Kins

MissyMaddy said:


> Hi FurMama. I am sorry I have no idea :( but good luck with saline sono. For me it was a piece of cake..
> 
> Today's shot went good no bleeding or leakage and I did it myself.

Hey fur momma I'm dealing with that now. As soon as AF comes I'm gonna get a hysteroscopy I think it's called to see how "heart shaped" it is inside
Because the hsg and MRI didn't give a clear picture. I had a miscarriage and the RE doesn't think it's related but we are doing the scope to see if I need surgery...I'm
Hoping not


----------



## Kins

MissyMaddy said:


> Thank you so much ladies &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> 
> iheart.. aww thats amazing girl.. good luck with restaurant :)
> 
> Kins.. Best of luck with hystero.. Are they gonna remove that septum? I hope everything goes perfect for you.. :)
> 
> 
> So my u/s showed 12 antral follicles on right and 9-10 on left.. My estrogen was 16 (too low right? May be because I had been on bcps for two months?) And She said I have to take 37.5 iu of gonal f for four days and come back for U/S n BW on Tuesday. But based om my ridiculously low estrogen I think my dose is too low.. Dh gave me a shot but I bled slightly after that. Is it normal? And after withdrawing needle I saw a tiny bit of fluid leaked from pen. Is it normal? Sorry guyz i am going crazy I am already on low dose do not wanna waste a drop. Lol!!

She's gonna look first depending on how it looks they will bring me back if I need surgery


----------



## FurMama

Hey Kins,

Wow - that's the internal camera thing? I saw that septate and bicornuate can appear very similar but are treated differently. I think septum is a pretty easy surgery. So sorry about the M/C - We haven't done any cycles yet and I'm hoping to get this taken care of pretty soon to prevent m/c possibilites with our cycles (or at least the possibility due to the septum). Gosh, I feel like it's one thing after another!! ::(


----------



## Poms Mom

MissyMaddy said:


> Thank you so much ladies
> 
> iheart.. aww thats amazing girl.. good luck with restaurant :)
> 
> Kins.. Best of luck with hystero.. Are they gonna remove that septum? I hope everything goes perfect for you.. :)
> 
> 
> So my u/s showed 12 antral follicles on right and 9-10 on left.. My estrogen was 16 (too low right? May be because I had been on bcps for two months?) And She said I have to take 37.5 iu of gonal f for four days and come back for U/S n BW on Tuesday. But based om my ridiculously low estrogen I think my dose is too low.. Dh gave me a shot but I bled slightly after that. Is it normal? And after withdrawing needle I saw a tiny bit of fluid leaked from pen. Is it normal? Sorry guyz i am going crazy I am already on low dose do not wanna waste a drop. Lol!!

I too had PCOS and always say many follies before using gonal. is this your first try on gonal f? they start you out really low to see how your body reacts to the gonal. there is a chance your follies will grow on a small dose. first cycle i did a lot of 35ui of gonal..got upped..btw my first cycle lasted 30 days of gonal! i hit 265ui and i overstimulated and ended up having about 8 eggs that were ready to ovulate...WAY TOO MANY to trigger! so we just cancelled cycle. 2nd cycle i started at higher doses and gonal cycle lasted about 14 days this time and had 2 mature follies at the end. got my BFP just one..but it worked.

If this your first time on gonal, you may expect to not have it work because your RE might be trying to figure out how your ovaries respond to the gonal. 

Best of luck!


----------



## iheartqueens

Maddy - I don't think I ever knew what my estrogen was but it sounds like they don't want all of those follicles to mature. I can't remember my dose from my failed IUI in May but I was stimming for like 3 weeks because they want to take it slow so you only have 2 mature follicles at the end of your cycle. My doc ended up telling me when I went in for IVF in October that the reason whey it didn't work is because he triggered me early or else I would have had quadruplets. I think Poms is right in the fact that the first one is always an experiment to see how you respond to the meds. 

As for the injection - yes many times I ended up bleeding and there was almost always a little fluid leaking out of the pen but I really wouldn't freak out about it. I bet that the manufacturers take those things into consideration when they make them. It was never an issue for me in my 4 injectable cycles.

Kins - Good luck with your hysteroscopy - I hope it gives you some answers!

FurMama - I wish I had some advice to lend you, good luck with the saline sonogram! On a good note it's not as painful as the HSG...


----------



## MissyMaddy

Poms. Your story gives me a lot of hope. . I always ovulated on low dose clomid or femara. How did you respond on them? Tomorrow is my u/s n bw again and will see hows it going.. Who's your doctor? Did you bd'ed on your cancelled cycle? Sorry so many questions :(

iheart.. Thanks for info.. Gonal f comes with only 7 needles. Where can I get more? Are they available in local pharmacies?


----------



## Poms Mom

MissyMaddy said:


> Poms. Your story gives me a lot of hope. . I always ovulated on low dose clomid or femara. How did you respond on them? Tomorrow is my u/s n bw again and will see hows it going.. Who's your doctor? Did you bd'ed on your cancelled cycle? Sorry so many questions :(
> 
> iheart.. Thanks for info.. Gonal f comes with only 7 needles. Where can I get more? Are they available in local pharmacies?

Maddy,

I never did clomid or femara...my RE jumped right into gonal once i did all the scans and xrays and bloodwork. i did have to take metformin for insulin resistance. it was so trying injecting and just going up doses a little bit. DH did the shots for me. I tried once and it hurt like hell. Tehre were times it hurt when he did it, but i bled slightly a few times. the gonal did let out some hormone at the end. I think what screwed me too was during the first cycle, we took a trip to towards the end of the cycle and i overstimmed on vacation. and had to see RE's in other states to make sure i dont OHSS. My RE was Dr. Gulati in West Orange. I guess we BDed on our cancelled cycle. we cut it close because we were scared. good thing we did, i dont thing we were ready for 8! the second cycle was a breeze and kept it quiet..first cycle everyone knew we were trying. 2nd cycle, no one had a clue.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hey Poms thanks for responding.. Dh gave me 1st shot and I am injecting myself after that.. I have so many stretch marks from previous pregnancy I have to watch out before injecting.. congrats on your bfp :) How exciting. . God is great..


----------



## iheartqueens

Maddy - I never ran out of those needles but I did run out of the lupron (insulin) needles and the nurse at RMA had plenty of extras for me. I doubt that you'll find them at the pharmacy so just ask a nurse tomorrow!


----------



## FurMama

Had my saline sonogram - which to me, was far worse than the hsg. The only thing that bothered me about the hsg was the insertion of the catheter and inital cramping. Injecting the dye didn't hurt at all. But the saline sonogram? That wand against my cervix with the catheter...oh my gosh. Could not stand it!

In any case... it was confirmed I have a septate uterus and will need the surgery and at least 3 polyps that need removed as well. Yay for me. Scheduled surgery for February (canceling our 1st IUI/Clomid :( ) but you have to do what you have to do. I'm grateful it's operable, and that we found it now instead of suffering multiple miscarriages and then trying to figure out why. 

Hope you all had a wonderful day. :)


----------



## iheartqueens

FurMama - Huh, I was completely the opposite I guess, the HSG was terrible and I cramped for hours! Anyway, I am really glad that you got the answers that you were looking for and hopefully this will make your delayed IUI more successful. I don't have any experience with that surgery but the laparoscopy surgery was miserable :( Good luck with it, just remember that the pain is temporary and soon you'll have your baby!!!


----------



## Poms Mom

Maddy,

No problem. I try to share my experiences so maybe someone can get something out of it. over a year we were doing the tests and monitoring..with breaks in between to travel and get things done. It is all worth it when you get that BFP at the end. 

AFM - the HSG was more uncomfortable. from what i recal they clamped you down there so it was like tugging ur hoohoo! and i did both hsg and saline in one day..leavng the hsg for last thank god.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Ok, so this m/s is really making me depressed!! I've had hardly a moment of relief and have lost almost 10lb. I feel like 12 weeks can't come soon enough, at least I'm hoping its over by then!! 

On a better note, got to see HBs again the other day at the perinatal specialist office. Twins at 154bpm & 149bpm, baby 3 at 155bpm. Dr. did scare me a bit with the talk of TTTS. Last visit to RMA will be tomorrow :-(


----------



## Kins

Hopeful what is Ttts?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> Hopeful what is Ttts?

It's twins twins transfusion syndrome. It's when one twin is getting to much blood while the other is not getting enough. Because they share a placenta ( which they think is the case right now) there is a chance of the circulation not happening evenly. I read it only happens about 10% of the time, but it can be fatal to both babies. They will have to monitor closely, so if they see signs, it can be treated.


----------



## Kins

Oh wow. I will be praying for you and the babes


----------



## FurMama

Hey everyone, baby dust to all and hope you are having a great week! 

So it's looking like we're going straight to IVF due to only having 10% chance of IUI working due to husbands morphology. My head is in circles over the financial part. I have $15,000 lifetime max through Blue Cross Blue Shield of Iowa, so far my diagnostic testing has eaten up about $1,000 of that. The financial advisor today at RMA told me the insurance has maximum allowable fees for the CPT codes, but when I called BCBS they would not tell me what they were. So my question here is - does anyone have BC/BS and can give me any idea (I don't need exact numbers) of what the max allowable fees are?

For example, ICSI is billable to insurance. They charge $2500. Insurance will only allow a charge of X amount and I am responsible for 20% of that X amount. In addition to the IVF and normal medications, I am also doing ICSI and assisted Hatching. We're also doing PGD and Freezing (not billable to insurance)

Hope this makes sense and someone can help! The cycle should be between 25-26k total ($11,725 for IVF, 4-5k for meds, $2500 ICSI, $500 Assisted Hatching, $1,000 Cryopreservation and $4500 PGD) and if the insurance is only going to allow a certain percentage, that is a financial relief for us! 

Thanks! :)


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi FurMama.. I don't have bc/bs and my insurance covers 4 ivf cycle with 2000$ out of pocket. So basically I am such a dumb ass as far as understanding insurances. . They are so complicated and some times surprising. . May be call your insurance company and talk to RN? Hope things go smoothly for you.


Afm. I got 3dpo progesterone level and it was 5.6. I had one 18mm follie on trigger day and estrogen was 220. My nurse said progesterone is fine and I have ovulated but I need a booster shot as precautionary measure. A bit confused as I see low protesterone is not a good sign.. Anyone who had 3dpo progesterone check? Any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## Spoiledangel

So I'm just lurking a bit I am still going through the miscarriage from hell 42 days now & my HCG is still 329 and as you can imagine I been a bit depressed, as I can't have hope for a new cycle until I'm at 0 and that doesn't seem to be happening. 

Hopeful I pray your little beans are doing good and they are wrong about the tts. 

Fur mama I have bcbs horizon but since its through NJ it's a mandated 4 fresh cycles unlimited everything else however I can tell you they billed my insurance 14,352 for the entire cycle including ICSI, it hasn't hit my account yet but when it does I will be able to tell you how much they allow them.


----------



## FurMama

Thanks MissMaddy - my insurance company didn't want to tell me anything - it's like it's all a big secret. WHY!?!?!?! My Dr office says they don't know what those numbers are going to be, but apparently they charge 20% copay up front and then will refund any difference once the insurance company pays their share. I just don't get why they can't give us a number so we can pay exactly what we need to in cash. Ugh :( 

Sorry I can't help you at all with what you're inquiring about! :(


----------



## FurMama

Spoiled - thanks! My insurance will be billed $14,725 so the number should be pretty comparable I would imagine!

Sorry about your numbers :( I don't really know what that all means but I hope your body gets in alignment and gets you ready for another cycle soon! :)


----------



## Helena_

just an update:

a lot has been going on. You can read about it in my journals, but just wanted to say that I got my bfp naturally! Total surprise. I actually found out on my wedding day :D


----------



## jchic

Helena - congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats on the wedding and on the baby


----------



## Kins

Happy 6mths jchic. I have been sporadically reading all of your pregnancy journals


----------



## jchic

Thanks Kins....how are you doing hon?


----------



## Kins

I'm okay. Had my hysteroscopy today. Wasn't that bad my HSG was so horrible made this smooth sailing. UnfortunAtely I will need surgery to remove my septum because it is fairly long. :-(. They said Healing time will be about 6weeks after it. So they're gonna call me tomorrow to schedule it for hopefully a few weeks from Now. 

It's always something with me :-( -I only wish I had this procedure before but could have/would haves is know use dwelling on. Buy hey hopefully come April I will ill be back on track w/ny injections.

What is V day by the way


----------



## FurMama

Kins said:


> I'm okay. Had my hysteroscopy today. Wasn't that bad my HSG was so horrible made this smooth sailing. UnfortunAtely I will need surgery to remove my septum because it is fairly long. :-(. They said Healing time will be about 6weeks after it. So they're gonna call me tomorrow to schedule it for hopefully a few weeks from Now.
> 
> It's always something with me :-( -I only wish I had this procedure before but could have/would haves is know use dwelling on. Buy hey hopefully come April I will ill be back on track w/ny injections.
> 
> What is V day by the way

Hey Kins, did they do a hysteroscopy just to inspect it? I'm confused. My hysteroscopy is scheduled next month and they will do the surgery at the same time as well as remove polyps. As far as figuring out the shape and size of the septum, I'm either doing MRI or Laparoscopy at the time of the hysteroscopy, depending on our course of treatment pending on my hubby's second semen analysis. (Will only do a lap if we're doing IUI, otherwise if we're doing IVF we'll do an MRI)


----------



## Kins

Yup hysteroscopy was just to inspect. I had asked my RE why don't we just do surgery all
In one day but since my MRI and HSG only showed an arcuate uterus and not how big/deep/long which ever word you want to use for the septum she thought it best to just do the hysteroscopy to see how the septum looked from an inside few and then we would know if I needed surgery or not. 

With a regular hysteroscopy you don't need sedative medications and an anesthiast but with the surgery you do so she opted to just do hysteroscopy which revealed a need to remove my septum. She said she can't guarantee it had caused my last m/c but also can't guarantee it wouldn't be a problem in future so we decided to take it out. It's took me so long to get pregnant we don't my septum to have a chance to cause a miscarriage in the future. 

Maybe your HSG or MRI was able to show a more prominent septum?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls! I must have unsubscribed a while ago and just didn't notice because I've been spending less time on BnB anyways but figured I'd join again! 

I've missed so much but am happy to start catching up again.

I've also been having a roller coaster ride with all of this ttc. I went in for my CD 21 b/w to start lupron, that was about 2 weeks ago and I ended up not being ready ... they had me go in last Friday to check and see if I was ready and I wasn't and then I went in on Monday to see if I was ready and I wasn't so they had me go back yesterday for an u/s and it turns out that I had a huge cyst that was causing me to not be ready. The plan was to give myself the ovidrel to help get rid of the cyst (don't know exactly how that works) and then I was to go back in on Wednesday Jan 30th to have an u/s and b/w to see if I would be ready buuut I'm pretty sure I got my period today since I am CD 33. So, I called RMA and I'm supposed to go in tomorrow for an u/s with copperman and we're going to go from there. No ovidrel. I'm soo over all of this back and forth and I'm ready to get started already!


----------



## FurMama

Oh, I gotcha! I assumed the hysteroscopy was a surgery in itself. They actually discovered the misshape of my uterus during my HSG test. From there we did a saline sonogram in which they investigated the uterus further in addition to finding at least 3 polyps to be removed. So we scheduled the surgery, but will still need to figure out the shape (Septate or Bicornuate, leaning towards Septate) prior to doing surgery. 

What's funny is, my Dr told me she can't see the shape from the inside - which is why she needs to do the MRI or a Lap before she gets to cutting. 

Best of luck! My surgery is Feb 13th. I'll let you know how it goes in case I have mine before yours. :)


----------



## Kins

Hey furmama we may be talking the same thing because when they did the hysteroscopy the other day they did flush me with saline to expand the uterine cavity to see inside. 

The first thing I had done was the HSG awhile ago it showed an abnormality but they couldn't tell if it affected the inside of the uterus only or the outside as well so next I went for n mRi and it showed just inside of uterus was affected and it didn't look to be too severe so we continued with menopur injections I got pregant and lost the baby not sure the cause :-( but then I opted to find out what is going on from the inside view of the hysteroscopy. 

Back to present day they had a cancellation and was going to be able
To take me to surgery on jan 31st but it was at a hospital that was not in my network and I would have a 20% copay and I felt rushed with preop appointments . Soooo I now have an appt with another RE in my network to see if they will just do the surgery and then I will go back to my old(current) RE. My current RE is okay with it just hoping this new one will be willing to accept me for surgery only. I mean they have access to my HSG/MRI and they will get my recent hysteroscopy so I hope they are willing to. 

Anyway that's where I am. But ya I think we pretty much had the same thing ?? I think.


----------



## Kins

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi girls! I must have unsubscribed a while ago and just didn't notice because I've been spending less time on BnB anyways but figured I'd join again!
> 
> I've missed so much but am happy to start catching up again.
> 
> I've also been having a roller coaster ride with all of this ttc. I went in for my CD 21 b/w to start lupron, that was about 2 weeks ago and I ended up not being ready ... they had me go in last Friday to check and see if I was ready and I wasn't and then I went in on Monday to see if I was ready and I wasn't so they had me go back yesterday for an u/s and it turns out that I had a huge cyst that was causing me to not be ready. The plan was to give myself the ovidrel to help get rid of the cyst (don't know exactly how that works) and then I was to go back in on Wednesday Jan 30th to have an u/s and b/w to see if I would be ready buuut I'm pretty sure I got my period today since I am CD 33. So, I called RMA and I'm supposed to go in tomorrow for an u/s with copperman and we're going to go from there. No ovidrel. I'm soo over all of this back and forth and I'm ready to get started already!

Welcome back ash this is our year


----------



## Kins

Hey Hopeful how is everything going


----------



## Afamilygal

Hello ladies! I'm new to this thread, I came across it searching for any info on the RMA in NY for my sister who was recently tested with a v. low AMH so sadly she is joining me in the infertility circus.. :( She was referred to a Dr Dr. Jaime Knopman at RMA in NYC and I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with the RE/ could shed some light on the subject for me to relay to my sis.
Any help would be super dooper appreciated! Thanks! :)

(btw Hi to Ash! sorry to read about all the trouble with the cyst and starting the cycle. :( glad to see you though!)


----------



## Kins

Hi A family gal. Welcome to this board. we have all be supportive of one another on here. Have your sister join. Unfortunetly I dont go to the RMA inNY so I cant really comment.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> Hey Hopeful how is everything going

I've been in the dumps!!! Super sick, 2 hospital stays & 3 ER visits!!! Finally decided to switch doctors. Found a great high risk OB (who sent me for my 2nd hospital stay) Was released on Friday, now at home with a picc line in my arm feeding me 2400 calories a day. No eating/drinking on my own yet. It has been very depressing and hard to deal with. This is the first day in probably a month that I've been online. Only light has been the the babies have been doing great at all my ultrasounds. I'm just waiting for the day when I can get out of bed again. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## marie44

Just checking in to say hi. I have been mia since having the twins as they occupy my every second. I am so happy and blessed to have these angels in my life. I hope everyone is well here and I want to give hope to all who are still waiting their BFPs. Just hang in there :)


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Marie- your girls are beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## Kins

This is for the Prego Ladies out there.

There is a website called GROUPON.COM

Anyway they have on sale today for $59 usually $179 for a Somoline B Baby Fetal Heart Prenatal Doppler. 

Thought that would be cool for you pregnant moms out there. :happydance:


----------



## andrea8413

Hi! Thanks for posting this. I'm TTC #1 but what the heck I ordered it :) I have hope that one day I will be using it to listen to my babies heartbeat.


----------



## Kins

Congrats Marie on your little joys. I had been wondering how things were with you. You were one of the first ladies on the thread with the BFP. They are gorgeous!


----------



## ashknowsbest

marie - the girls are very gorgeous! I hope you're on a schedule with them and that you're all doing good! 

This thread has been very quiet but I'm happy to inform everyone that I got my lupron period today! (which I'm so excited about because it was on time) and I most likely start stiming on Sunday pending everything looks good.


----------



## DaisyQ

Marie! Your girls are gorgeous! I haven't popped in here in ages, but like Marie said, to those of you still going through fertility treatments, hang in there! I have nothing but wonderful things to say about RMA NJ and Dr. Morris specifically.


----------



## Kins

Did anybody see this?

A women as two sets of identical twins in one day. :wacko:

https://todayhealth.today.com/_news...s-two-sets-of-identical-twins-in-one-day?lite


----------



## marie44

Kins - yes i heard! I can't imagine 4 & she has a 2-year old too. GL Ash :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks marie!!


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Just checking in and seeing how everyone is doing? Marie, your girls are stunning!!! 
Ash - Good luck! I am hoping that this is it for you :)
Hopeful - team double pink??? CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks jchic, how are you doing?! You're so far along now!


----------



## jchic

Not bad thanks! Just tired, etc. 
When are you anticipating ER? When is your next monitoring visit? Will you be putting 2 back? :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you have names picked out?! 

ER should be 2/28, I go back on Friday to see how everything is doing, and yes I will be putting 2 back :)


----------



## jchic

Thats great, thats so close! Will they be doing a 5 day transfer? Make sure you update with your appt on Friday, cant wait to hear!

Yes, Michael and Ava <3


----------



## ashknowsbest

Such cute names!! :) Do you have their room ready or anything? I would be shopping like crazy! 

And yes it is so close and I'm so excited! Most likely a 5 day transfer, it was a 5 day transfer last time and we're doing ICSI this time so I'm only expecting to get better quality embryos (maybe that's the wrong mindset but ... it is what it is). I will update, no worries!


----------



## Kins

How do I start my own TTC journal?


----------



## Kins

Figured it out


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

jchic said:


> Hey all! Just checking in and seeing how everyone is doing? Marie, your girls are stunning!!!
> Ash - Good luck! I am hoping that this is it for you :)
> Hopeful - team double pink??? CONGRATS!!!!

Hi jchic, yes identical twin girls!! 14 weeks along and still feeling sick, but nothing like the past 7 weeks. I'm hoping to be able to start eating full meals soon, it's been rough.


----------



## jchic

Kins - glad you figured it out! I had to have someone do it for me, because I didnt know how to set up my journal, LOL. 

Hopeful - thats awesome! UGH, I know. I was sick until 16 weeks or so and then it went away thank GOD. Hoping the worst is over for you!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scan looked great. Lining is 8.5. The two dominant follicles on each side are 8 and 10mm so everything is growing together. Doctor said theyll most likely see me back on sunday but I have to wait for the call to confirm. :)


----------



## marie44

Ash - good size follies & your lining is great. Mine ended up being 8mm so yours is right on track

Hopeful - congrats on the twin girls. It is such a blessing having 2, especially girls. Mine are 3 months now and are starting to comfort each other when they cry which is amazing. Are yours sharing a sac or do they each have their own? They couldn't tell me if mine were identical until after the birth when they analyzed the placentas. They ended up being fraternal which is more common.


----------



## Kins

Ash- awesome news keep up the growing follies :) I can't wait to hear your BFP

Hopeful- I dont mean to be intrusive but is everything okay with your third baby?

AFM- Scheduled for Tuesday for my Septum removal hopefully I heal quickly and can catch up with you ladies


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

marie44 said:


> Ash - good size follies & your lining is great. Mine ended up being 8mm so yours is right on track
> 
> Hopeful - congrats on the twin girls. It is such a blessing having 2, especially girls. Mine are 3 months now and are starting to comfort each other when they cry which is amazing. Are yours sharing a sac or do they each have their own? They couldn't tell me if mine were identical until after the birth when they analyzed the placentas. They ended up being fraternal which is more common.

We knew they were identical from the start. They have their own sac separated by a thin membrane. I have to have weekly ultrasounds to make sure they don't develop any issues because of this.

I'm really excited to witness the twin dynamic once they are here!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> Ash- awesome news keep up the growing follies :) I can't wait to hear your BFP
> 
> Hopeful- I dont mean to be intrusive but is everything okay with your third baby?
> 
> AFM- Scheduled for Tuesday for my Septum removal hopefully I heal quickly and can catch up with you ladies

Unfortunately we lost Baby A (singleton) almost two weeks ago. :angel:Was sitting right my cervix and I started to bleed badly one day, it was so scary. It's been hard the accept so I've been trying not to think about it. I'm still blessed to have the twins. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kins

Aww so sorry hopeful these losses are never easy. But you are definitely right you have a lot to be thankful for two baby girls to greet u this year 

Ill be praying for u and all of us ladies and dear hubbies.


----------



## ashknowsbest

marie - thanks, I have hope this cycle! 

kins - I can't wait to get my bfp either, thanks! :hugs: Good luck at your procedure on Tuesday! I hope you heal quickly too so that you can join all of us! 

hopeful - so sorry you lost one of your babies :hugs: It's so nice that you still have your girls and they're progressing nicely! 

AFM - scan today went great. Everything is growing together, all of the follicles he measured are around 13mm, he measured about 5 but there were lots of other ones that "looked" the same size. Since he didn't measure them I can't be sure but it's look good. He told me that because my estrogen is around 1000 already, I'm most likely going to be monitored every day until my ER....oh the joys of IVF! I'm not really happy about that but I also want what's best for this cycle so I'll do it obviously. Lining is still at 8.5mm so ... bring on the ER!


----------



## Kins

Hey furmama have you had you hysteroscopy yet? When did they say you can start ttc? My doctor said two months!!!! Ugh


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies. 

I ended up getting 25 eggs yesterday and got the fert report today. 

16 mature, 7 fertilized with ICSI.

Not too excited since the fert rate is less than 50% but I have to try to stay positive with what I have.


----------



## Kins

Good luck ash! Remember it only takes one! Keep us posted!


----------



## sweet hrt

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I ended up getting 25 eggs yesterday and got the fert report today.
> 
> 16 mature, 7 fertilized with ICSI.
> 
> Not too excited since the fert rate is less than 50% but I have to try to stay positive with what I have.

Ash, I had similar numbers in todays ER, 29 eggs, will get to know other info tomorrow. Had lot of cramping after ER and praying that I don't get excess OHSS. 
Anyway, Good luck to you and hope most of them grow to nice blastocyst.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks kins! 

sweet - thanks! Just make sure you drink lots of gatorade and have protein because that helps to ward off OHSS!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi everyone. Hope you are having a great day 

Marie. Your girls are sooo cuteeee. You must be so busy with them. Enjoy your time. They grow so fast.

Kins, jchic everyone how are you? 

Ash.. Best of luck. Hope you will get excellent blasts and even more to freeze. Fx'ed for a bfp.

AFM. I had one failed iui and one cancelled due to overstimulation. I am on cd3 and starting bcps for 11 days for IVF. We might be doing FET as I am at risk for ohss. I hope this is it for us!! 

Jchic n everyone who did ivf. What was your bmi? And your protocol?? My bmi is 22.8. I'll be doing bcps, metformin, gonal f, low dose hcg and ganirelix (antagonist right?)


----------



## MissyMaddy

Sweet best of luckkkk to you too


----------



## sweet hrt

missy, good luck with your ongoing cycle.:flower:
 
ash, thanks for the advice on OHSS...i started coconut water and gatorade. 

The nurse told us that out of 29 eggs retrieved yesterday, 16 were mature and 14 fertilized with ICSI. Will get to know on day 5 Tuesday if they grow normally. We are opting for CCS (chromosomal screening) which would cost $4500 out of pocket but hope that it may decrease chances of m/c.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Excellent fertilization rate Sweet!!:thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies just checking in! Ash stay positive. You only need 1 good one and it will work!!
I've been put on bed rest which is so hard. Just got out of hospital but all is ok. Babies are alright it's just the pressure in my uterus is too much so have to be in bed.


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - I'm so happy to hear everything is fine! Thank goodness! Try to keep yourself busy in bed by knitting or something :) That's what I'd do!


----------



## Kins

Jchic I was just reading your journal when your entry popped up on this board. sorry bout the the bedrest. Are the doctors pretty confident this will help? Keep them little ones inside for as long as possible. Once they're out there will be no time for bedrest.


----------



## jchic

Thanks girls! 

Kins - they're confident that its irritable uterine symptoms so bed rest should help. Will get checked each week to make sure all is ok :)

Maddy- I was on estrogen priming protocol so did estrogen THEN the IVF Meds 
It's a slow and steady approach. Your protocol sounds great!!!!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi jchic. So good to hear you and babies are doing good. Please keep us updated.. Time flies man. You are almost 30 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Kins

Ash how'd it go?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pretty good. We put two back. The higher quality one was a 3BC and the other the doctor didn't specify but he did say that it wasn't too far behind. We also have two that are still going strong and if they are still good by tomorrow they're going to freeze them. I'm really hoping they pull through. Right now I'm on the couch resting and taking it easy. Talking to my step mom and laughing a bunch so I'm hoping that's helping! 

I did have a good cry in the recovery after the transfer. I think it was becuase I wasn't super happy with the quality (my doctor left me under the impression that what we changed was going to help with quality but it didn't) and obviously it's just very emotional to see your potential babies and everything. Not to mention the progesterone has been building up in my system now so I've been teary eyed at everything.

I'm much better now though and just trying to keep my PMA.

My OTD is 3/13


----------



## jchic

Ash, best of luck! I am praying that this brings your forever baby or babies!!! KEEP positive and DONT test too soon, ok?


----------



## ashknowsbest

jchic - thanks and I won't :) Last time I tested at 11dpo and it was negative which wasn't too early but I think this time I'm just going to wait for the beta. I just don't think I can see another BFN on a FRER...


----------



## sweet hrt

jchic, glad to know you are going to have twins, good luck with everything.
ash, keep staying positive and rested.
Missy, kin hope you guys are doing great as well.

My fresh embryo transfer has been cancelled as they are not ready today, we have 3 early blasts and 2 better looking late morulas and 4 not so great morulas on d5. The good ones will be freezed tomorrow after chromosomal screening...I don't mind the break to recover before the transfer. 
Keep posting your progress. Best wishes to all.
:flower:


----------



## MissyMaddy

Your blasts will do great Sweet!! So you will have FET in April? I am doing fine. Still on bcps and will start stims on 15th. Its taking forever lol. In mean time I m trying to eat healthy and trying not to stress about it.


----------



## jchic

Swt - your embies will do great! Sometimes frozen transfers end up working out better!!

Miss Maddy - the 15th is soooo close, are you excited? How are the bcps treating you? How is everything else going?


----------



## MissyMaddy

Bcps always give me headache and nausea but I am fine with that knowing it would be over soon God willing  I am so excited but scared at the same time. Keeping Faith that its gonna work this time.


----------



## sweet hrt

As expected I had mild OHSS, went for checkup yesterday because of the pain. There was some fluid in the abdomen, I've been told to rest...am glad now that my fresh ET was changed to frozen. The frozen blasts at day 6 were 6BA, 6BC, 6BC, 5BB, 3BB, and have been biopsied for PGD testing. 

Missy, when are you going to have ER...I guess around 24th. My FET date is not decided yet. If there are atleast two normal blasts, transfer will be sometime around last week of March or, early April. If not, then there will be one more ER. So waiting for results with our fingers crossed. Best wishes to all of you ladies.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi Sweet! Sorry about ohss. Feel better soon:hugs: and your blasts sound amazingggg:thumbup:!! I am sure more thn two would be normal. 

My Er would be between 24-28 and if I get ohss or if my blasts need to grow for a day more i would be doing FET in April. Can't wait.


----------



## jchic

Maddy- thats so close!! Im so excited for you!!!


----------



## Kins

Ash just saw your update. So sorry. This whole process just sucks.


----------



## jchic

Ash, I am sorry :( Just try and keep your chin up...have you thought about RMANJ? They have some of the best success rates in the country and are wonderful. If its not too far, I highly suggest it....all my support


----------



## MissyMaddy

:hugs: so sorry about Bfn.. I agree with jchic. I think it's the time to change your protocol as well. Antagonist works for many people. Stay strong and we are all with you. Hope third time is the charm. Again :hugs:


----------



## sweet hrt

Ash, Sorry about bfn . I agree with jchic's suggestion that changing the protocol can sometimes drastically improve the outcome. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## MissyMaddy

Sweet how's it going?


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well just popped in to check on everyone Jchic your so close now :) as for me I been a bit stressed still going through my miscarriage from the twins it has now been 3 months and 1 week and my beta is still not 0 and the Dr. Won't do anything nail it is which is making me quite mad because I can get a serious infection being so long if something is still in there!! Just anxious to start again and also All i keep hearing is PGD PGD when a MFM confirmed it was due to a clot 10xs the size of the babies. Also were about to buy our daughter a car so to shell out an extra $6k for banking PGD isn't feasible right now.

Ash so sorry for your bfn :(


----------



## goodluck2me

Hello, ladies!
I will have my IVF cycle in April @ RMANJ and was wondering whether any of you had to do genetic testing/counseling prior to your cycles?

Also, were you comfortable giving yourself injections? What was your experience with it?

Thank you and good luck to all!


----------



## Kins

Hey spoiled sorry your having such a rough time. Did they say what could cause such a delay in the levels coming down?


Hey good luck-welcome and sorry haven't done the ivf so I can't really comment. The needles were no problem you get used to them. Good luck with your cycle


----------



## sweet hrt

Goodluck, we discussed about genetic testing with our physician on our first consultation visit, there was no separate session specifically for PGD. My DH has been doing the injections on me since I am scared of needles. Anyway, it doesn't hurt much as you get used to them with time.
Spoiled, hope are levels are moving down.
Missy, how are you progressing towards your ER, lots of best wishes!
Hello to EOE

AFM..We finally got our PGD results 2 weeks after the day 6 blasts were frozen. We are so glad to know that out of the 5 blasts, 4 are normal. They might schedule the transfer of the best looking blasts, one 6BA and one 5BB, sometime in April. 
Will keep you guys posted. Take care ladies.


----------



## MissyMaddy

This is sooo awesome.. Congrats Sweet and I am so sure you will be announcing your bfp v soon. :) 

Afm.. I am doing good. I don't know how many follies I have growing actually as they are around 11-15mm in size. E2 started to climb up more than triple But after ganirelix it almost stopped increasing. Don't know if it's normal or not. Have to ask my nurse on Monday. Any idea?

Ladies how was your e2 on trigger day and how many follies above 18mm??


----------



## jchic

Swt- great results with the PGD! 
Maddy- not sure on my e2 but I think I had maybe 6 over 18 or so. Remember once you trigger the smaller ones will catch up! We had a total of 14 at ER and 11 were mature.


----------



## sweet hrt

Good luck Maddy! :hugs: 
I don't remember my e2 level before the trigger day, I think I had 6 follicles one side and may be 2 on other side that were above 18. And then the day before retrieval few more were above 18mm in size.


----------



## MissyMaddy

UPDATE.. ER tomorrow. Nervous yet excited!! I will update tomorrow God willing.


----------



## jchic

MADDY!!!!! EEEKKKK!!!! SOOOOO excited for you! What time are you going in? Will be praying for you and CANT WAIT to hear how many eggs you got! I am sure this is going to be successful for you, RMA NJ is amazing! 
Remember to drink tons of fluids when you get home and use a heating pad. Try not to stress and all will be fine! SOOOO excited for you!!!!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Awwww Jess I love youuu!!! :D My retrieval is at 3 pm. Going to Wal-Mart in few hours to grab some Gatorade and chips... I Am hoping for 15 eggs atleast. Thank you for your prayers I desperately need them!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

So we are driving back home. Still dizzy. Abit nauseous and cramps. But doing pretty well. Got 25 #eggs. Fingers crosseddd :D


----------



## jchic

Hollyyyyyy smokes! 25 eggs is amazing!!!!! Wow!!!!! Praying you get tons of blasts and frosties! Update tomorrow with your fert report. So happy for you- Now go rest!!!! Xoxo


----------



## MissyMaddy

Can't wait Jess.. I will update tomorrow... Muah!


----------



## sweet hrt

Fantastic numbers Maddy! congrats :), they will make great blastocysts as well. :happydance:


----------



## MissyMaddy

I just got a call from my nurse. None of my babies are at blastocyst stage. So tomorrow they are gonna freeze those who make it. 16 are still growing but who knows what tomorrow brings. I'll do FET in May..


----------



## jchic

Maddy, I know you must be dissapointed. Please dont be. FETs at RMA have a higher statistic of success than fresh transfers. So honestly, it could better your chance! Also, the FET process is much easier on the body - not a ton of shots, etc so you and your body will be more relaxed during the process (which is quicker). 16 is a great number and I am sure some will make it to blast stage. I know a TON of people who have done FETs at RMA. Daisy Q, Bluestorm, etc. and ALL are prego or have just had their babies. KNOW that just a little longer to wait, May is literally here. Take this time to hang out and spend quality time before you become a mama!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thank you Jess! I am trying very hard to stay positive. I stalked Blues journel. Her babies took one more day which gives me hope. This process needs alooottt of patience :)


----------



## goodluck2me

I am beginning to think more and more that this process is like a Russian roulette-one never knows what is waiting around the corner...

Good luck to you, Maddy; I am sure that everything will turn out well for you at the end.
I guess, we can only try to do our best in regards to what is in our hands, and trust the rest to our doctors.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thanks Goodluck.. How's stimming going on?


----------



## DaisyQ

Maddy - my baby, due in 5 weeks, was from an embryo that didn't make it to blast until day 6 and was then frozen. Don't give up hope!


----------



## goodluck2me

I have my own bump in this process. The day I was to start injections was delayed. On my first ultrasound they found a cyst...Very frustrating! Trying to get rid of it now with the help of Ovidrel.


----------



## jchic

Goodluck - ugh that is annoying! Hopefully the ovidrel shrinks the cyst!!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Ugh.. Man it's not fun when things don't go as planned! But RMA is amazing and they know what they are doing. You are in great hands hun :) I can see almost everyone here had success.. so keeping faith..


----------



## Kins

Infertility Awareness week. Hope all your battles are going your way. 

Still trying to get the chance TTC again. Had my uterine septum removed back in feb and now I have scar tissue that needs to be removed. I haven't been able to try since My miscarriage. Hope this summer I get my bfp


----------



## Kins

Congrats Maddy on your BFP!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes - congratulations Maddy! RMANJ is the bomb.


----------



## Kins

Daisy any news on your little one yet?


----------



## MissyMaddy

Awww thanks a lot Kins and Daisy. . I have been thinking about you all. Kins join rmanj board on fertility community..You are next :happydance:

Daisy.. How's it going? Yes Rmanj is AWESOMEEEEE!!


----------



## Kavs

I have been ttc for past one year and now we got to know that DH has low morphology, so we are going for IVF. Yesterday we had an appointment with Dr Morris and my nurse would be Christine. They will start all kind of testing from next week.
I'm really nervous and confused. Dr has asked us that

1) Whether we want to get CCS testing done on day 5 

2) How many embroys do I want to put in ( 1 or 2). I'm petite so I don't know should I take the risk of twince because it has a lot risks involved, but if I go for 1 embroy then probability is 1 or 0 and if I go for 2 embroy then probablity is 0, 1 and big 2.

What should I do now?

Please Advice


----------



## Ana8225

Hello lovely's!!! 

I am an RMA NJ girl! My RMA is in Morristown NJ! I do my ER this Sunday on Mother's day in Baskinridge!!! Here we go! 

Me- 34 - Normal. 
DH- low sperm count, and mobilty

IUI- Valley Hospital - BFN, only one done.. didn't want to waste my time. 

IVF#1-( RMA NJ) 300 iui og Gonal, 10 units of Lo HCG, and 250mg of Ganerelix. 
I have 25 follies as of today 5/10/13. However 10 are no bigger than 10... so I am looking at 15 follies, all 16 and above.. Trigger shot tonight. Lupron.. not sure the dosage!

Wishing everyone BFP!!!! All my prayers go out to you girls!!! This journey has been rough and people don't understand how strong you have to be to do this! 

Ana


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Congrats Maddy, so happy for you!!


----------



## babywish05

Hello ladies. I go to RMA NY. Got :bfp: from my first ivf try. would like to join you all.


----------



## Kavs

Congrats Babywish!!!! Great news

Hope you will have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Lucinda7981

babywish05 said:


> Hello ladies. I go to RMA NY. Got :bfp: from my first ivf try. would like to join you all.

Congrats how exciting!!! Im at RMA NY as well


----------



## Kins

Missmaddy can you send me the link


----------



## MissyMaddy

Kins here you go 

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020205426-rma-nj-ivf-ladies-494.html


----------



## jchic

Hey girls! Just wanted to pop in and say hi! 

Kins, Maddy how are you?

Congrats babywish!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Babywish congratsss.. Sorry I missed your post.. 

Hey Jess I am doing good. Thanks for asking..


----------



## Kins

Hey Jess, Okay over here. Was waiting for AF to show up so I could start injections but like usual AF didnt come so I went in for blood work today hoping to start TTC again. Its been a long road- havent been able to start since the miscarriage in November. 
But other then that just hoping I get another BFP that sticks. If not next cycle i think we will be doing IVF---just scared and I still have hesitation about too many frosties- I dont want to dispose of any embroyos. Thats has been our biggest hesitation.


----------



## Kins

Hi Kavs, Welcome to the board. Unfortunately I am not familiar with IVF so I cant answer your questions.

Congrats babywish- not sure if I said it already.

Hopeful- How have you been?


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> Hi Kavs, Welcome to the board. Unfortunately I am not familiar with IVF so I cant answer your questions.
> 
> Congrats babywish- not sure if I said it already.
> 
> Hopeful- How have you been?

Hi Kins, I've been doing really well, thank God. Finally feel like I'm having a normal pregnancy, keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way. Thanks for asking. I actually started my pregnancy journal, yay!!! 

How are things progressing with you?


----------



## Kins

Well I just got a call from my RE- no signs that I ovulated so I am going to start provera tonight x5days and wait for AF and hopefully start injections in 1 or 2nd week of june


----------



## Kins

Made an appt for tonight for my first accupuncture. Never had it done before...... oh boy


----------



## Kins

Are you supposed to tip accupuncturists? I just went to my first session tonight and did not tip but I didn't know if I was supposed to or not!! I mean its $85 already for first visit and I view it as a medical reason not for vanity like eyebrow wax or manicure. Any thoughts? 


Btw on that note I am currently on menopur inj hoping for a bfp by bd'ing no iui or Ivf this cycle


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Hi Kins, I feel like people in that industry pretty much expect a tip. It's almost Ike they look at you funny if you don't. 

About your TTC plan, the RE changed it? So you don't have to wait for AF then? Well I hope you have fun while trying, lol. I'm sure all the bd'ing will help you relax!


----------



## Kins

Oh man I feel bad/stupid. I didn't tip last night. I mean I kinda felt like I should but I wasn't sure and I wanted to ask the secretary but the accupuncturists was standing there so I didn't think it was appropriate here the accupuncturists was prob standing there waiting for a tip. Oh man. 

Okay on another note how much should they be tipped? 

AFm- they gave me provera and my AF came and that's when we started the injections again. It's gonna be a slow cycle though because I don't wanna get to many ripe eggs because they we would have to cancel the cycle. So the last time the menopur cycle worked and I got my BFP it was about 19days plus the 2ww hopefully come July I will have a bfp that sticks


----------



## Kins

I just started my TWW. I took ovidrel on wednesday night. Not to promising though. She stopped simming because she didnt too many big follies. UGH so annoying so much money time and effort just to stop stimming. My biggest follie was only 17.28. I thought if I was going to have any luck it should be at 18. 

No other way to say it except this blows.


----------



## amazingLife

i have my first appointment at RMANJ mooristown tomorrow..my insurance is not covering me till september ,can somebody tell me how muh can expect to pay out of pocket for first visit..what hapens at first visit.. actual experiences?..


----------



## Kins

Hi amazing. Its been so long ago that I cant remember specifics. I know they do a baseline u/s and blood work and then tell you a plan. I paid a copay so I dont know how much out of pocket


----------



## Deeni

Hi! :hi: Can I join the thread? I am with RMA Philadelphia. RMA helped me conceive my first with IVF. I am currently planning an FET for July/August timeframe to try for my second child. Unfortunately insurance doesn't cover me this time around so we are trying to figure out how we want to pay for it! My fingers are crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Deeni

amazingLife said:


> i have my first appointment at RMANJ mooristown tomorrow..my insurance is not covering me till september ,can somebody tell me how muh can expect to pay out of pocket for first visit..what hapens at first visit.. actual experiences?..

On my first visit, we met with the dr, came up with a plan, had a transvaginal ultrasound, and got blood work taken. According to my paperwork, RMA charges $300 for physician consult and physical. The ultrasound is $150. My insurance doesn't cover me for fertility treatments but will cover the consult and physical. I just have to pay the office copay.


----------



## amazingLife

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Kins

Hi Deeni, 
Welcome. Good luck in your journey. This board has been a great support to me. It doesnt seem like ppl are posting as much though because alot of the RMA ladies have been getting their BFP and moving on to other boards

I am in my TWW now and go in for blwrk on July 5th.... UGH i feel like any day Ill get AF though and then ill be sad.


----------



## Deeni

Hi Kins, good luck!!! I hope your AF stays away. It is great that so many are getting their BFPs. I really like RMA. I was with a different fertility clinic at first and am so glad I switched. I am so nervous about doing the FET knowing this is one of our last chances. Such an emotional roller coaster. I really hope you get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! I haven't posted in here in forever..can't seem to find the time these days but I just wanted to wish you all well and praying for you all to get your bfp soon! Never give up hope and remember you are working with one of the best clinics around.


----------



## amazingLife

So i my first appointment went well with doctor Morris ,i had my ultrasound done and all blood work done.Well hubbys SA also done ,but which shows low motility and poor morphology .He has to go for second SA on monday ..hope it shows something positive i read that poor morph can be temporary .Going for Day 3 FSH Test tommorow at Baskin ridge RMA and then saline sono and follow up with DR morris on Thursday.And thankfully insurance covers tests and diagnostic procedures.

Any body else currently going To RMANJ?


----------



## Kins

Amazing even if your husband sperm arent super quality they can also do i think its called ISCI? or something like that. It cost a bit more but they pick the best sperm and insert it into the egg.....thats if your doing IVF.

AFM- my June/July cycle was a BFN. I am currently back stimming with Menopur. I thought we were going to do IVF this time around but my RE had different plans. So ya I am going everyother day for U/S and blood work. Fingers crossed


----------



## amazingLife

Hi kins,
I thought first they will try couple of IUIs then may proceed to IVF,
Also i recently read a lot about injectables in IUi and ivf to stimulate ovulate .How is that thing is it painful and absolutely necessary to take injections.i am very regular at ovulation and all my day 3 tests are also normal.Can i not ask for iui without injectables?


----------



## Kins

Oh no you can do IUI for sure without injectibles. I have been doing injectibles for almost two years now because I have not wanted to do IVF and you get used to the needles.


----------



## mission_mommy

hi,...i hope i can join..i am from allentown Pa.
I had my 1st IVF cycle at RMAPA...it was a freeze all cycle and waiting on my medicated FET in august....i have hypothyroid..now under contrrol and also severe endo !
I had my ER at RMANJ baskin ridge and ET will be there as well..


----------



## Kins

Hi mission- welcome


----------



## amazingLife

Hi ladies,
SO yesterday i had my saline sonogram done and everything seems normal :happydance:
All other tests including Recurrent pregnancy loss testing also didn't show any abnormality.My hubbys second semen analysis showed good sperm count, good motility but :cry:low morphology.Now we have been given two options IUI with injectables /IVF with ICSI and PGD(for our age group 65 % succes as per RE),My isurance is hardly going to pour anything 5000$ max per year .we have to decide by monday ..
SO please ladies help me ,we are in dilemma.
is it even worth going for IUI in my case 2 recurrent losses,Low morphology??


----------



## BlueStorm

amazingLife said:


> Hi ladies,
> SO yesterday i had my saline sonogram done and everything seems normal :happydance:
> All other tests including Recurrent pregnancy loss testing also didn't show any abnormality.My hubbys second semen analysis showed good sperm count, good motility but :cry:low morphology.Now we have been given two options IUI with injectables /IVF with ICSI and PGD(for our age group 65 % succes as per RE),My isurance is hardly going to pour anything 5000$ max per year .we have to decide by monday ..
> SO please ladies help me ,we are in dilemma.
> is it even worth going for IUI in my case 2 recurrent losses,Low morphology??

In the end you have to make the decision that is right for you. I will give you my personal opinion after doing IUI and IVF with low morphology issues. I feel that we wasted our money doing the IUI (not to say it doesn't work for some people) if you had insurance to cover it I would say to go for it. We did not have insurance that covered IUI at the time and had to pay out of pocket. After 2 IUI's we decided to wait until I could enroll in different insurance which covered IVF and we had success with that and now have 2 beautiful babies. Like I said it's your decision and I don't know your financial situation (ours was not good and we wasted precious money) but just weigh all your options. Sometimes people feel like they have to give IUI a shot before jumping right into IVF and whatever road you go down will be the right choice.


----------



## Kins

Today is 14po I was supposed to get blood work yesterday but I changed my appt till today b/c I was too afraid for the results I didnt POAS this whole time because I was so scared because Ive been going at this for two years -with that said....

...4am I woke up and I had to pee so bad so I got out of bed and Poas and it was positive and it came up soooo quick!!! Praying for a healthy sticky baby in my uterus for the next 9months !!!!!!!!! 

I went for blood work this morning. Should have results this afternoon.

I feel like I am dreaming with this BFP i hope I dont wake up. fx


----------



## BlueStorm

YAY Kins!! So happy for you! Praying that you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep us posted


----------



## Kins

So blood work shows hcg 246, and progesterone 18. She wants me to continue crinone suppositories and come back on Friday to be sure the levels are rising. She said the numbers are good though! 

My last pregnancy at 14dpo my hcg was only 39 and progesterone 0.4 so I am currently happy w/these numbers


----------



## Kins

What was everyone's betas at 14dpo?


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats Kin,that's a great news.TC


----------



## amazingLife

Kins,
What kind of cycle did you go for iui or ivf?


----------



## Kins

I actually did menopur injections with times intercourse. I had to potential follicles at 18 & 19


----------



## BlueStorm

I think I was 299 and that was with twinkies on board! I think my progesterone was on the lower side so you are looking great.


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Kins said:


> What was everyone's betas at 14dpo?

Woohooh Kins, so happy for you. I'm sure this will work out, your numbers look great. My beta was 319 or something like that so you're right on track.


----------



## Kins

I'm worried this morning b/c I woke up in really bad pain in my pelvic area around 1am it was horrible. It has subsided but not I'm a ball of nerves. Praying I didn't miscarry. I had more bl work this morning and the tech said as long as it is intermittent that is okay with the stretching and implantation etc but if it is constant then that could e cause for concern. 

Right now I feel more bloated and very very very Minimal crampiness.



Say a prayer or million for me.


----------



## BlueStorm

Try not to worry, althought it is pretty much impossible. I remember having lots of aches and pains like that at first, it's all very scary but most of the time it's all normal.


----------



## Kins

So my beta today is 432 and progesterone 25. I have to continue crinone and I go in for u/s and more blood work on Wednesday.


Blue- trying my best not to be worried/read too much into it-its hard

So for those who had there bfp if you remember... are you supposed to constantly be aware of twinges and twisting and fullness etc down there at only 4 weeks? I thought i would be pretty unaware of the happenings down there. oh man..... wednesday can come soon enough. If I dont have more crazy episodes like last night and the u/s on wed looks good I feel like i will relax a bit more.


----------



## Kins

So went to the doctors yesterday for another u/s she had trouble. Finding the yolk and actually the sac at first too b/c angle of uterus but eventually did and said things are good 

I'm 5 weeks yesterday and my beta was 2100 and progesterone 34. It appears to be the lower side right?...I am still on progesterone supplements but she said everything looks good. I go back on the 8/23/13

What was all your numbers at 5weeks? Anyone's doctor ever have trouble seeing there baby because of the uterus angle?

How is everyone else doing in their journey?


----------



## Kins

Oh ya and I have a 3x2 cyst... What does that mean for me? I forgot to ask. Do they go away on their own?


----------



## BlueStorm

I think the cyst will go away on its own. I really don't remember what my numbers where at 5 weeks but I am pretty sure my progesterone was way lower than yours and I was doing Progesterone injections in the bum. I think everything sounds great and I know many times b\c we get our scans done so early on that the docs have trouble seeing everything.


----------



## amazingLife

Kins ,
good luck with your ultrasound,your numbers look great :flower: ,,as for me waiting for af to start iui next week.


----------



## Kins

GL amazing. Are you stimming or anything? My IUI usually took weeks after AF came


----------



## amazingLife

yes i will start with gonal f injections and ovidril trigger shot


----------



## mission_mommy

hi..i had a lining check at rma today and it was 10mm . but it was a type 2 . My nurse said they preferred a type 1[triple layered] but type 2 is ok. If my estradiol is fine I will start pio today and transfer will be in a week!!I am really worried...did anyone hear about type 2 lining and bfp with it???


----------



## Kins

Mission I think my linings have been type too and they always said "lining looks good"


----------



## mission_mommy

That's a relief to hear...I hope that doesn't matter though ..thanks for the reply Hun!


----------



## BlueStorm

There have been plenty of BFP's with a type 2 lining. Not to worry, I think they just want to make sure it doesn't thin out too much before hand. Sounds like you are looking good. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*bluestorm-*Thank you so much ! I hope that's true in my case too!


----------



## mission_mommy

I got my embryo transfer date today. Its on the 27th at baskin ridge,NJ.


----------



## amazingLife

What is the ideal size for follicles to be ready for iui and how many follicles good for success.Today was my day 9 and i have only one follicle 16 mm on left O.Doc said that follicle be ready for iui.But on injections should i be producing more follicles.Without medicines also i produce one egg every motnh then whats use of injections so confused..should i ask them increase dose i m on 37.5 dose of Gonal F from Day 3-Day 8 ​


----------



## Kins

1egg to do the trick. Ideally it should be 18. But triggering it is supposed to make it larger to 1-2mm a day so 16 should be ready for iui. Of it were me I would ask for one more day of meds and then trigger to make it a little larger. I did that with my re.

The problem some doctors have with upping med doses is the risk for to many follicles especially if the woman is not willing to reduce if too many embryos form.


----------



## amazingLife

hi, kins thanks..how are you doing..Just thought that more than 1 follicles means more success rates..so worried a bit


----------



## Kins

I'm okay. I got a migraine last night and still hurts pretty bad today. The Tylenol isn't cutting it other then that all is well. Knock on wo0d. 
Just found out within the past 2 weeks that two of my friends are prego and due in February


----------



## Kins

Amazing how are you? Did you have your IUI yet?


----------



## amazingLife

hi Kins
yes i had my iui and currently at the end of tww Scheduled for a beta hcg on thursady.How are you doing .Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy


----------



## amazingLife

mission_mommy said:


> I got my embryo transfer date today. Its on the 27th at baskin ridge,NJ.

Congrats mission mommy..guessing you are pregnant from your sticker :flower:


----------



## mission_mommy

Am sorry I did notpost here...am pregnant..my first scan is on the 16th.

Amazing- how are y ou...hope you get your bfp soon..are you planning on taking a hpt any sooner?


----------



## amazingLife

no, not planning to do hpt..will go for beta hcg test on thursday morning


----------



## Kins

ooooh cant wait! keep up posted.

Im doing okay. Baby has been healthy. I just personally been a nervous wreck but i am working on that :)


----------



## FaithSJ

Awaiting the beta hcg results as I gave my blood today. Soo nervous for the call. No real symptoms and am not ready to bring my hopes up. (After 8 miscarriages)


----------



## Kins

Good luck to you faith. Did you get the results yet?


----------



## Kins

Hi all, So I am now graduated from RMA. I went for my last u/s with them today. I am 9weeks 5days.

Scary moving onto a OBGYN and not having freq u/s but its gotta be done :)

Any updates? Faith? Amazing?


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies. I'm a patient at rma pa since dec 2012. I'm so happy to see this thread and see so many ladies pg. it's gives me hope. We're still awaiting results and waiting on a follow up so I'm not sure which direction well have to take just yet but I'm glad I ran into this thread.


----------



## Kins

Welcome Sprite! Good luck to you


----------



## mission_mommy

Welcome sprite... Am from rmapa too... You are in good hands.

Afm- first scan today showed two gestational sacs with yolk sacs... Am having twins!!!!
Next scan next week.


----------



## BlueStorm

mission_mommy said:


> Welcome sprite... Am from rmapa too... You are in good hands.
> 
> Afm- first scan today showed two gestational sacs with yolk sacs... Am having twins!!!!
> Next scan next week.

I was gonna say your numbers sounded very high, but didn't want to freak you out at all! Congrats


----------



## sprite30

Thanks kin. Thanks mission

Congrats mission.


----------



## mission_mommy

Yes blue storm I was prepared for twins after looking at that beta..I was wondering if one split andthere were triplets..that scared me..haha...but am happy to see my two little beans in there!!!


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats mission for twins,,good luck sprite 
I my first iui failed moved to second one..this time also i m starting on low dose 37.5 i am not too enthu as last i had only one follicle..with same dose .


----------



## amazingLife

Kins said:


> Hi all, So I am now graduated from RMA. I went for my last u/s with them today. I am 9weeks 5days.
> 
> Scary moving onto a OBGYN and not having freq u/s but its gotta be done :)
> 
> Any updates? Faith? Amazing?

Hey kins thats amazing news ,, wish u a very healthy pregnancy


----------



## amazingLife

amazingLife said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, So I am now graduated from RMA. I went for my last u/s with them today. I am 9weeks 5days.
> 
> Scary moving onto a OBGYN and not having freq u/s but its gotta be done :)
> 
> Any updates? Faith? Amazing?
> 
> Hey kins thats amazing news ,, wish u a very healthy pregnancyClick to expand...

Kins who is your doctore?


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you and Good luck Amazinglife...hoping and praying this cycle works for you...stay positive!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you and Good luck Amazinglife...hoping and praying this cycle works for you...stay positive!!!


----------



## Kins

Amazing... It only takes one follicle. Keep your head high. My doc always started me low on gonal f because we didnt want to over stim my ovaries cause then we would have to cancel that cycle.

My doctor was Gutmann


----------



## sprite30

Good luck with your 2nd iui amazing, I go on 9/26 for a follow up and I'm getting excited to finally be moving forward. Dh was dragging his feet a bit for awhile there but he's finally reached a point where he's ready.


----------



## Kins

Did any of you have the early genetic 12 week screening? I don't know of we should or not


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies!

I'm late to the party but I'm a patient of RMA-NY! We conceived our first son, PJ, with RMA and are currently doing IVF for baby #2!

I look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## sprite30

Hi Chris, I'm late to the party as well but I'm glad you posted. Dh and I are just starting the whole process and I must admit its very comforting to see someone working on #2. We go for our follow up on 9/26 I'm excited to see what the RE recommends and I hope we get moving as quick as possible


----------



## Chris77

Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## sprite30

Well ladies we got the SA results on Friday and they don't look good. I've been doing as much research as I can but I'm thinking everything is pointing towards ivf. I have the ongoing lining problem and a narrow cervix and just found out my left tube is blocked and now dh has a low sperm count with 1 % morph so it's not looking too good.

Any words of wisdom? Am I totally out for iui?


----------



## amazingLife

Sprite,
I think you could benefit more from ivf just my opinion Good luck with whatever you decide,,which location do you visit and who i ur doc.


----------



## sprite30

That's what i was thinking as well. RMA pa dr shillings


----------



## amazingLife

RCh9Jense said:


> I mainly go to the somerset office but of course also go to Morristown on weekends.

Did u meant basking ridge on weekends ..morristown office s losed on weekends.any ways what treatment are you taking.i go to morristown and my doctore is dr, morris


----------



## amazingLife

Last cycle i was ready for iui by day 11 ,had my trigger on day 10,this cycle is streching. A bit ,,cd 12 today still stimming and doc keeps saying i am responding good.i am nervous that i may end with just one follicle like last time


----------



## sprite30

Hello again ladies I just had my follow up with RE yesterday and she suggests ivf with ICsi and I have to have my left tube repaired/removed so I'm awaiting my surgery date so we can move this along

Dh has to see a urologist as well he's not looking forward to that.


----------



## Kins

Gl to you sprite let us know how it all goes


----------



## mission_mommy

Good luck for the surgery sprite. Let us know how it goes..can't wait for you to start your treatment!


----------



## sprite30

Thanks. I'm getting excited now just got my surgery date of nov6th. We'll have another SA and follow up before then so it really is exciting, I'm ready to get the ball moving.


----------



## mission_mommy

Good luck for your surgery sprite!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Good luck for your surgery sprite!!!


----------



## Kins

Chris- when did you transfer? are you going to test early? When? fingers x for you


----------



## Spoiledangel

Well it's been a long time since I been on here, after my M/C with the twins it took forever 5 months later I still had products of conception and had to have a D&C anyways we did a new fresh cycle the following month, was able to transfer this time fresh and got a BFP only one stuck but she is now 22w4d cooking :) 

Kins so glad you finally got your sticky BFP :) 

Hello and welcome to anyone new I will read through what I missed so far to try and catch up it's been a while :)


----------



## Kins

Wow spoiled! Congrats I often checked back to see how your doing but you didn't have a journal. So sooo so glad things are well for you and look you over half way done!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats spoiled. 

I'm having my surgery in less then two days. I'm getting excited and nervous now. Any words of wisdom regarding a lap surgery ? Recovery time?


----------



## Kins

Sorry never had that surgery. Good luck to you and so excited its time


----------



## mission_mommy

Don't worry sprite I had two laps done and the recovery is quick...just relax for a few days after.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks kin, thanks mission. I don't have to be their until 123o in the afternoon tomorrow so the excitement is def building. I made sure I cleaned the house and made a couple bigger meals this weekend, mon and tonight because I know I'm not going to want to cook or clean. I go back to work Monday so I'm hope ing that is enough recovery time.


----------



## sprite30

Hello ladies. Just had my surgery today it went wayyy better then I expected. She did end up blocking off my left tubes but it was open but very damaged she gave my husband the option to repair or block off an she showed him the pictures and gave all the details of the risks of the repair but in the end he choose to block it bc we are fully prepared to do ivf and we didn't want to contend with tubal issues through the process. I just kept thinking wow wouldn't that be the worst if we got pregnant and ended up with an ectopic bc I've read about that too many times. Good news no endo dh said something about lesions or something but I will get to see all the pictures in 2 weeks when we have our post op and treatment follow up with her. 

As for right now I'm not in too much pain just some tenderness around the incision sites I took some Motrin apparently that's all ill need for pain. I was suprised about that cause I'm kind of a baby when it comes to pain but so far so good.

Thanks for all your kind words and support you guys have really made this process much easier.


----------



## mission_mommy

Wow..so glad your lap went well..just relax and recover for a few days..let us know what happens at your next appointment!!


----------



## sprite30

Will do mission. Just waiting for get af now. I stopped the bcp on Wednesday so I'm thinking maybe by Sunday she'll arrive. We can't have intercourse for 2 weeks tho so unfortunately well probably miss out on trying naturally this next cycle but that's ok I need time to recover. 

The next 2ww is going to be hard now the anticipation of what she is going to recommend will drive a person crazy lol but I want to familiarize myself with some of the injectables and options so I'm not completely clueless when we see her.


----------



## mission_mommy

I wish for you that the wait gets over fast and you get to start the next step....I know waiting sucks. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## amazingLife

Hi ladies,not updated here since long time i guess dont have much new to udpate.anyway i m here with 3rd and my final iui try started with gonal f from yesterday.
How are you kins,how many weeks are you now,
Bluestorm whats up with you ,
Mission hope you are enjoying pregnancy ..i wish so badly to catch up you all mommies and mommies to be.
Sprite lets hope we get our BFP soon.:flower:


----------



## amazingLife

Spoiledangel said:


> Well it's been a long time since I been on here, after my M/C with the twins it took forever 5 months later I still had products of conception and had to have a D&C anyways we did a new fresh cycle the following month, was able to transfer this time fresh and got a BFP only one stuck but she is now 22w4d cooking :)
> 
> Kins so glad you finally got your sticky BFP :)
> 
> Hello and welcome to anyone new I will read through what I missed so far to try and catch up it's been a while :)

Congrats to you :flower:


----------



## sprite30

Thanks amazing....fx fx fx for you as well

When are you doing ur next iui? 

I go for my follow up with the re tomorrow and I'm getting excited. I Can't wait to see pictures from the lap surgery we got our SA results back and they were much better this time dh still has low morp but I'm getting excited to be able to start planning....and I'm secretly hoping she just changes her mind and says oh hey let's try iui a couple times before going to ivf. But I'm not holding my breathe on that lol.


----------



## amazingLife

Good luck with your appointment with RE..i started my iui ,..today morning went to morristown office for cd 7 bloodwork and ultrasound..I already have a 16 mm follicle on rt ovary ,,and many small less than 10 on left and Endo lining somewhere around 5 mm..i m bit worried is'nt it too early for this big follicle ??


----------



## amazingLife

Sprite my hubby also had low morphology..what vitamins are you giving your husband..i started mine with fertile aid it will be one month now for him. taking them.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks amazing. Appointment is today and I also just got my +opk and a smiley on a digital today so I can't help be in a good mood today even though our changes are slim at conceiving naturally I can't help it. :)

I don't know much about follicle size as I haven't done iui/ivf but I can tell you that I have had an 18 mm on cd 8 ultrasound before and ended up ovulation on cd12 that cycle but I tend to ovulate early and have very short cycles so that was probably normal for me. Did the re seem concerned or happy about it?


----------



## amazingLife

Go for it ,you should not give up trying naturally:thumbup:
No RE dint seem concerned,,waiting for nurse's call


----------



## sprite30

amazingLife said:


> Sprite my hubby also had low morphology..what vitamins are you giving your husband..i started mine with fertile aid it will be one month now for him. taking them.

I missed this message before but we were advised to start taking proxeed however dh did not like that it was a powder so for now he's on a men's multivitamin with d3 added and we added coq10 last week as well. I did some research and we will be getting l-carintine but we haven't picked it up yet, hopefully tonight.

Hopefully the nurse is not concerned with your follicle size either. I'm wondering If they might adjust your meds just in case? 

Keep me updated. I have 2 more hours until our appointment. I'm getting excited ahhhh!!!


----------



## amazingLife

got call from nurse and she said my e2 has increased to 121 which is ggod acc to them and follicle growth is also fine.going in tommorow again for ultrasound and blood work.Taking same dose of gonal f tonight 
you too keep posting here.


----------



## sprite30

That's great amazing, glad everything is good for you.

We just got back from dinner. We took a nice little drive and went out to eat to talk everything over. Basically the re recommends ivf with Icsi due to the tubal issue and the morphology issue however she would be willing to do iui 1-3 times if we could rather due that first. Dh and I still have a lot to talk about. She threw a wrench into the situation when she mentioned the %'s of having twins and dh and I would rather not have twins so I think I'm gonna take a couple days to do some research.

Any words of wisdoms? She said the chance of having twins on clomid w trigger shot is 10% but then I get on here and start reading all the stories about women who have then clomid and had twins it just seems like it's probably way more then 10%. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## amazingLife

sprite30 said:


> That's great amazing, glad everything is good for you.
> 
> We just got back from dinner. We took a nice little drive and went out to eat to talk everything over. Basically the re recommends ivf with Icsi due to the tubal issue and the morphology issue however she would be willing to do iui 1-3 times if we could rather due that first. Dh and I still have a lot to talk about. She threw a wrench into the situation when she mentioned the %'s of having twins and dh and I would rather not have twins so I think I'm gonna take a couple days to do some research.
> 
> Any words of wisdoms? She said the chance of having twins on clomid w trigger shot is 10% but then I get on here and start reading all the stories about women who have then clomid and had twins it just seems like it's probably way more then 10%. Any thoughts on that?

Yes its true that iui and ivf both increase chances of multiples.earlier we were also recommended ivf with icsi as optimal solution and even were sckeptical about having twins..i also asked same question on this forum..still we decided to go ahead with iui ..and my insurance covers a lot of expense so we went ahead.it depends on your insurance coverage,


----------



## amazingLife

amazingLife said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> That's great amazing, glad everything is good for you.
> 
> We just got back from dinner. We took a nice little drive and went out to eat to talk everything over. Basically the re recommends ivf with Icsi due to the tubal issue and the morphology issue however she would be willing to do iui 1-3 times if we could rather due that first. Dh and I still have a lot to talk about. She threw a wrench into the situation when she mentioned the %'s of having twins and dh and I would rather not have twins so I think I'm gonna take a couple days to do some research.
> 
> Any words of wisdoms? She said the chance of having twins on clomid w trigger shot is 10% but then I get on here and start reading all the stories about women who have then clomid and had twins it just seems like it's probably way more then 10%. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Yes its true that iui and ivf both increase chances of multiples.earlier we were also recommended ivf with icsi as optimal solution and even were sckeptical about having twins..i also asked same question on this forum..still we decided to go ahead with iui ..and my insurance covers a lot of expense so we went ahead.it depends on your insurance coverage,Click to expand...

You seem pretty young so you have age advantage also ..thats waht my RE suggested to try couple of iui and then ivf .good luck :thumbup:with whatever you decide


----------



## Kins

If you have the insurance coverage try down iui's but...

Although with Ivf you have the option of putting only one fertilized egg back. 

With clomid and iui there is possibility lots of follicles can grow and you doctor will give you the option of canceling cycle or going ahead and trying the iui knowing the risk is there for multiples


----------



## sprite30

That's what I was thinking kin. 

Our insurance should cover the ultrasounds and blood work and rx for clomid so it would reduce the cost for us and the re said the same thing about putting back just one egg but I'm torn because I really feel like if it is a cervix issue then we should at least try one iui and see how it goes but I don't know I like the fact that we would know that we were only putting one back with ivf/icsi

I kinda wish she would let us do a none medicated iui but she seems to think that my cervix is not the issue and that as long as we are timing intercourse correctly that the egg and sperm should meet, but I guess I still have hope that now that the left tube is blocked that our results of trying naturally might be different.

I guess I'm just over thinking it. I asked the same question about canceling the iui if I am overstimuled and I would 100% do that if we had too.


----------



## Kins

what makes you think it is a cervix issue?


----------



## sprite30

That was the reason we started going to her even before we were officially trying. I came off bcp and my periods were so short and crazy heavy and I would have spotting for 10 days after my period should have been gone. My reg gyn just wanted to out me back on bcp but when I refused he refered me to the re. Eventually she diagnosed me with cervical stenosis and we did a dialation which was supposed to fix it but when I had the die test it was extremely painful they ended up using the thinnest catheter they had their and it was still extremely painful. So when she blocked off my left tube she also did they hysteroscopy and said the camera was the size of an acorn that surely I will not have problems with the cervix anymore and this last period was great actually no spotting and super short but consider I was also on bcp and my lining never got more then 2 mm thick. so it was expected that I wouldn't have problems. I guess well see how this next period is and go from there

So I don't know, we have too many issues and dh says I'm worrying too much


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies,

We just lost our precious IVF baby :cry: We saw a heartbeat at 6 and 7 weeks but when I went for my 8 week u/s on Monday, we found there was no heartbeat and the baby stopped growing at 7w+4. I had a d&c on Wednesday and my doctor is sending for genetic testing.


----------



## sprite30

So sorry to hear of your loss chris77.


----------



## amazingLife

Hey dear ..sorry about your loss.may god give you strength


----------



## amazingLife

Chris77 ..sorry for asking but was chromosomal screeningdone before transferring the embryo.


----------



## sprite30

After a couple of days of racking our brains dh and I decided to take our chances and go for the iui with clomid and trigger shot and if we overstimulate well just jump ship. 

Tough decision for us to make but seems like we have so much against us that were willing to take the chance. So now we wait ...I should be 3dpo today so luckily the holiday should make this tww go faster


----------



## Kins

sprite when did you trigger? Are you going to test it out with home tests?

Chris- sooo soo sorry for your loss. I experienced that as well at one of my visits. IT was a horrible experiance because my DH wasnt there. I pray you find comfort that your forever baby will soon come andyou have an angel in heaven


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies~ mind if I jointhis thread. I am going to RMA - mainly the white plains, NY office. I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. I felt the first one occurred a little late for me. had day 3 blood work today and starting the clomid again tonight. For the first IUI I had 2 follies size 22 and 26 at day 10 - took the trigger that night and did the IUI on day 12. I am expecting to do the IUI around next thursday/friday. 

My doctor told me that the chance for multiples go from 3.5% naturally to 7%. 

Anyways, FXed to all!


----------



## Hopeful_NJ

Hi Chris...so sorry for your lose. I experienced the same about 6 years ago so I can imagine how you feel. Like others have said, just hang in there and things will work out.


----------



## Kins

Hopeful I wanna squeeze them babies! Love the new profile pic!
Welcome to this thread moni


----------



## moni77

Well blood work came back high for estrogen - so no IUI this cycle afterall. Is it odd that I was more upset by this news then the BFN last week? I guess it is onto the new year for me.


----------



## sprite30

Hi kin, we haven't started our cycle yet and I've never taken any fertility meds before so I am a bit nervous tho I'm a bout 3 dpo right now so if we don't get pg this month then I'll call on cd1 and we will find out all the details but I think when I do trigger I will def test it out. I've followed a bunch of threads on the hpt test section and I love seeing the results. The cheapies I have now are rubbish tho so I will def have to order a couple brands so I can compare.

Moni, thanks for posting about multiples, I suppose 7% doesn't seem that high if natural is 3.5 % my dh was glad to hear that.

Sorry to hear that your 2nd iui was cancelled. Not fair but are you going to continue with the clomid and natural attempts still ?


----------



## moni77

Because of the labs I couldn't take the Clomid. We are trying naturally but with hubby's numbers it is very unlikely. Have an appointment tomorrow to see where things are at.


----------



## Chris77

amazingLife said:


> Chris77 ..sorry for asking but was chromosomal screeningdone before transferring the embryo.

No. The PGD was an additional $5,000 (after the $10,000 we had just paid) and we couldn't afford it.


----------



## Chris77

moni77 said:


> Hey ladies~ mind if I jointhis thread. I am going to RMA - mainly the white plains, NY office. I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. I felt the first one occurred a little late for me. had day 3 blood work today and starting the clomid again tonight. For the first IUI I had 2 follies size 22 and 26 at day 10 - took the trigger that night and did the IUI on day 12. I am expecting to do the IUI around next thursday/friday.
> 
> My doctor told me that the chance for multiples go from 3.5% naturally to 7%.
> 
> Anyways, FXed to all!

I go to the White Plains, NY office as well! 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Melissa001

SO we got DH's SA back and it seems that his morphology is 2%..


----------



## sprite30

Same here Melissa...2% but with 30 million last SA we were 9 mil but with 3% so were going to keep taking the vitamins and see what happens


----------



## moni77

Chris77 said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies~ mind if I jointhis thread. I am going to RMA - mainly the white plains, NY office. I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. I felt the first one occurred a little late for me. had day 3 blood work today and starting the clomid again tonight. For the first IUI I had 2 follies size 22 and 26 at day 10 - took the trigger that night and did the IUI on day 12. I am expecting to do the IUI around next thursday/friday.
> 
> My doctor told me that the chance for multiples go from 3.5% naturally to 7%.
> 
> Anyways, FXed to all!
> 
> I go to the White Plains, NY office as well!
> 
> Good Luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks! Maybe I'll see you around!


----------



## amazingLife

Chris77 said:


> amazingLife said:
> 
> 
> Chris77 ..sorry for asking but was chromosomal screeningdone before transferring the embryo.
> 
> No. The PGD was an additional $5,000 (after the $10,000 we had just paid) and we couldn't afford it.Click to expand...

Chris ,
Thanks for reply ..and again sorry about your loss..i asked because i have two mc in past .and wanted to know succes rate with pgd ivf
btw your son is really cute .


----------



## amazingLife

Ladies did anybody here ever used Rmaj finance programs mainly the two that i see on their website ARC and Attainivf ..? Can anybody shed light on it


----------



## Chris77

I did ARC for my most recent IVF. We paid for the 1 cycle plus...1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle. It was $15,000 and unfortunately we didn't have any eggs to freeze, so for us, it was a waste of the extra money. :dohh:


----------



## sprite30

They gave us a couple of options we didn't qualify for any of the risk sharing programs because my amh was too low but they gave us the details on just the loan options and the one covers meds but the other doesn't not sure which was which. It's basically a personal loan but dh didn't like that so were not going the financing route. We were kinda interested in the risk sharin but that didn't work out


----------



## amazingLife

My 3rd iui failed ..i am finding hard to gather strength..ivf in jan 2014 ..
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear that amazing but it's great that your able to move onto ivf so quickly. 

Afm I'll have to wait until next cycle for our first iui, I went in today for my cd3 bloods and ultrasound and my estrogen was too high so now I have to wait until next cycle ugh.


----------



## amazingLife

Thanks sprite
Sorry to hear about your results too..hope next year brings joy in our lives


----------



## moni77

Sorry Amazing.

Sprite - same thing happened to me on IUI #2...we tried naturally - but I'm enjoying the holiday parties not expecting much.


----------



## amazingLife

Good luck to you both ...sprite and moni for jan cycle.are u guys trying naturally this month?cant believe its been 10 motnhs since we stared actively trying after my mc..


----------



## amazingLife

Btw which offices do you guys go and who is ur doc


----------



## moni77

amazingLife said:


> Btw which offices do you guys go and who is ur doc

I am in White Plains (Since it is 5 minutes from my office) and see Dr Klein - if needed I can go to any of the nyc clinics as well, since I live there.

You?


----------



## amazingLife

I go morristown ,nj office and often to basking ridge on weekends .


----------



## Chris77

I go to the white plains office and I see Dr. Klein.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks amazing, same here moni77 were trying on our own but going to just enjoy the break I keep telling dh I don't want to temp or do OPKs but it's such a habit that just just keep doing it ugh. 

I go to RMA pa dr. Shillings


----------



## sprite30

Moni, did they tell you what the estrogen #had to be under. I just got my pos opk today on cd 7 so def early. I'll prob o on cd9, just based off history. I'm trying to do a bit of research here and I'm having trouble finding anything, especially anything on how to prevent this. It kinda sucks because This is not unusually for me I typically o between cd9-12 and I have a short lp as well so I'm looking at potentially having a 21day cycle and that's being generous. Ugh. 

I'm debating if I should call the nurse and ask her about what my estrogen level was?


----------



## moni77

sprite30 said:


> Moni, did they tell you what the estrogen #had to be under. I just got my pos opk today on cd 7 so def early. I'll prob o on cd9, just based off history. I'm trying to do a bit of research here and I'm having trouble finding anything, especially anything on how to prevent this. It kinda sucks because This is not unusually for me I typically o between cd9-12 and I have a short lp as well so I'm looking at potentially having a 21day cycle and that's being generous. Ugh.
> 
> I'm debating if I should call the nurse and ask her about what my estrogen level was?

No I didnt get the numbers from them. Had you taken any medication the cycle before? For me it was because there was a follicle left from the last cycle - it was 29 mm when I went in for a scan at day 8. They said it is a potential side effect of taking the clomid. They actually had me take the trigger shot anyway so that I would o early and get back faster for the next cycle. I was told that they usually resolve themselves within a cycle. I dont think there is anything you could do. Hope this helps!


----------



## moni77

Chris77 said:


> I go to the white plains office and I see Dr. Klein.

Looks like we have a lot in common! I'm guessing you were also born in 1977 as well. My bday is the 22nd this month.

I just completely stalked you and read your ENTIRE emotional story. You have been through soooo much. Your son is adorable and I am hopeful things will work out soon! I can't even imagine the roller coaster you are going through! I would be surprised if I had half as much strength as you. I might be asking you questions as I get farther along in this process if it is ok with you...


----------



## sprite30

moni77 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Moni, did they tell you what the estrogen #had to be under. I just got my pos opk today on cd 7 so def early. I'll prob o on cd9, just based off history. I'm trying to do a bit of research here and I'm having trouble finding anything, especially anything on how to prevent this. It kinda sucks because This is not unusually for me I typically o between cd9-12 and I have a short lp as well so I'm looking at potentially having a 21day cycle and that's being generous. Ugh.
> 
> I'm debating if I should call the nurse and ask her about what my estrogen level was?
> 
> No I didnt get the numbers from them. Had you taken any medication the cycle before? For me it was because there was a follicle left from the last cycle - it was 29 mm when I went in for a scan at day 8. They said it is a potential side effect of taking the clomid. They actually had me take the trigger shot anyway so that I would o early and get back faster for the next cycle. I was told that they usually resolve themselves within a cycle. I dont think there is anything you could do. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Thanks for the insight moni, I was taking coq10 and dhea last cycle but I had to stop because I was getting light headed and my blood pressure was high. I never did call I hate to be a bother but now I'm worried that my cd3 will fall on Christmas Day. I can't win lol

I think I would be excited to take the trigger, gives you at least some control over ovulation. I go in on Saturday but I think only for bloodwork


----------



## moni77

Good luck with your bloodwork. They let us come in day 2 or day 3 for the labs - so if day 3 is christmas hopefully you can go in the day before!


----------



## sprite30

Oh moni I'm so glad to hear that, I'm getting so excited to have my morning monitoring tomorrow. Even though it's just a progesterone check, I feel like its progress.


----------



## sprite30

Hope everyone is doing well on their journey.

Afm, I had my progesterone checked 2x now @2dpo it was 3.6 confirmed ovulation but low and @ 5dpo it was an 11 so they are happy with that, but I am not. I only have an 11 day lp so I'm really getting discouraged here that my progesterone is just high enough not to warrant supplements but to low in general. She keeps saying an 11 day lp is fine tho, I don't see how but ok.

If I end up with an 11 day lp this cycle my cd3 will fall on Christmas, she said I can come in on cd2 so at least I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Chris77

moni77 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the white plains office and I see Dr. Klein.
> 
> Looks like we have a lot in common! I'm guessing you were also born in 1977 as well. My bday is the 22nd this month.
> 
> I just completely stalked you and read your ENTIRE emotional story. You have been through soooo much. Your son is adorable and I am hopeful things will work out soon! I can't even imagine the roller coaster you are going through! I would be surprised if I had half as much strength as you. I might be asking you questions as I get farther along in this process if it is ok with you...Click to expand...

So funny...my birthday was yesterday (16th) It is completely ok to ask me questions! It'll actually be really nice to have someone close by (and from the same clinic) to talk about things.


----------



## moni77

Chris77 said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the white plains office and I see Dr. Klein.
> 
> Looks like we have a lot in common! I'm guessing you were also born in 1977 as well. My bday is the 22nd this month.
> 
> I just completely stalked you and read your ENTIRE emotional story. You have been through soooo much. Your son is adorable and I am hopeful things will work out soon! I can't even imagine the roller coaster you are going through! I would be surprised if I had half as much strength as you. I might be asking you questions as I get farther along in this process if it is ok with you...Click to expand...
> 
> So funny...my birthday was yesterday (16th) It is completely ok to ask me questions! It'll actually be really nice to have someone close by (and from the same clinic) to talk about things.Click to expand...

Happy Birthday! and Thanks - I agree.


----------



## sprite30

Any updates moni? I'm on cd2 today going for,my cd3 bloods and ultrasound tomorrow. Hoping we can move forward this cycle but we shall see. I'll know by 10 am tomorrow


----------



## moni77

I am still waiting for AF. I am onday 33 of my cycle...previous long was 29 days. I took the ovidrel shot 24 days ago. I went to the doctors on Monday after 2 negative FRER tests. They did a scan and said no more cyst and everything looksgood and bloodwork - which came back today due to the holiday - not pregnant but confirmed ovulation - so I just continue to wait...

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## sprite30

Aww that's a bummer, this cycle is working out to be a strange one for you. It's great that they confirmed ovulation but a bfp would have been much better.

Afm I went in for my cd3 scan this morning my estrogen was good but my lining was too thick 11mm they want me to go back in on Sunday for another ultrasound and blood work and if my levels and lining are good then they'll let me take the clomid cd5-9 but I'm not holding my breathe by cd 5 my estrogen will probably be up. My lining should be ok tho my af is already slowing down I was trying to get them to bring me in tomorrow morning but she said it's too soon. Ugh!!


----------



## moni77

Sounds like we are both have a stellar week! Hopefully next week will be better for both of us!!


----------



## sprite30

Any updates moni. I went in yesterday for a repeat ultrasound and bloods and my lining was 3 mm with 3mm of fluid. My estrogen was still low at 35 so they gave me the go ahead to start taking clomid.

I took my first dose last night so not I've got to cross my fingers that I get a good egg on my right side and that 3 mm of fluid drains before cd12


----------



## moni77

still waiting.... FRER yesterday was still negative.

I am now 10 days late IF the ovidrel shot worked - my guess is that it didnt and in fact delayed my ovulation to a much later date then normal.


----------



## Chris77

Sorry about the delay Moni, I hope AF arrives soon. :hugs:

I got my first period since my miscarriage on Christmas, so exactly 5 weeks from the D&C. We're going to try the old fashioned way for a couple months and go to IUI's again in the Spring. IVF is just not in our reach this time. But we conceived PJ through an IUI so I still have hope.


----------



## sprite30

Wow moni that's kinda crazy? Did they give you a date to come in for betas. I would think since they knew u took the trigger shot that they would have no problem doing that. Something is up

Chris77 that is wonderful that you are still doing iui's. Good luck and keep us posted when you get started.


----------



## moni77

Thanks ladies. Chris I am glad to hear! 

They did the beta last week - it came back negative. I'll email the doc when he is back from vacation on Thursday and see if he wants to do it again.


----------



## sprite30

Hi moni glad to see you were able to go through with iui#2 we are close in our cycles. I'm 2-3 dpiui we did one on Friday and one on Saturday as well. 55 million is wonderful we had 6 mil on fir and 8 mil on sat and dh's motility was great this time. We have 4 follicles, 3 mature 20, 17, 17 & 13 

Yay !!! I got for my progestone check tomorrow already


----------



## Kins

Good luck with the IUIs ladies


----------



## moni77

sprite - yes we did IUI #2 on sat morning. Very crampy all day afterwards. A little crampy yesterday but at least functional. I go in for progesterone testing on Thursday. Great follies! Keep us posted!


----------



## sprite30

I was cramps as well but still manageable. Good luck to you!!


----------



## moni77

you too!!


----------



## sprite30

My progesterone was 23 today. Very exciting since I'm always worried about my progesterone since I usually have a 12 day lp so very happy right now


----------



## Bondipod31

Hello All. We have been with RMA PA since September 2013. We are very happy with the practice. We went through our 1st IVF protocol in November. Unfortunately it ended on Dec 31 with a D&E at 9 weeks. We are looking forward to and hope for a better outcome in 2014. 
I'll be 40 at the end of this month. We have not decided yet if we will try again. It's still raw but I think we will. 
Here is to a new start and luck to all in 2014.


----------



## moni77

Sorry to hear about the loss Bond. Heres to a much better 2014!!


----------



## sprite30

Hi bondi, I'm with rmapa as well. Dr shillings. Sorry to hear about your loss. Good luck in 2014 I know rmapa will help you with whatever you decide.


----------



## Bondipod31

I am going to RMA in King of Prussia and see Dr. Freedman.


----------



## moni77

sprite30 said:


> My progesterone was 23 today. Very exciting since I'm always worried about my progesterone since I usually have a 12 day lp so very happy right now

Wow, my progesterone on Thursday only came back at 15.5...that looks good Sprite!


----------



## sprite30

hows it going so far moni? your chart looks great. when do you go for betas?

i tested out my trigger by day 8 and yesterday i got a faint line and then this morning i got a pretty good line on a frer. so i am hoping this is it. i go on saturday for my betas so only time will tell.


----------



## moni77

yay sprite! I have tested on FRER and still negative - but it is still early. They will do a beta next week if still no AF.

Keep me posted. I am not going to test again until Sat.


----------



## Kins

Awesome news sprite! Finger crossed for u moni


----------



## sprite30

Good morning ladies. I got my first betas this morning I'm 16 dpt, 15 &14 dpiui and my betas were 112. They said that is exactly where they want it to be and I will go in again Monday morning and they want to see the number rise at minimum 66% which would be 185 but I'm kind of hoping the number doubles since that's what I've been reading. If all goes well I'll have my first scan Monday, feb 3rd


----------



## moni77

Negative test for me this morning at 2 weeks post IUI. So I am likely out unless I just don't know how to POAS. Waiting for AF to go onto the next cycle!


----------



## amazingLife

did anybody here do ivf with icsi? are there any major risks with icsi like birth defects in baby ..
i have my pre ivf consult tommorow ..anything i should know which nobody tells here at rman? experienced ladies help


----------



## amazingLife

sprite30 said:


> Good morning ladies. I got my first betas this morning I'm 16 dpt, 15 &14 dpiui and my betas were 112. They said that is exactly where they want it to be and I will go in again Monday morning and they want to see the number rise at minimum 66% which would be 185 but I'm kind of hoping the number doubles since that's what I've been reading. If all goes well I'll have my first scan Monday, feb 3rd

hey congrats on pregnancy!!


----------



## sprite30

Thanks amazing. I didn't have ivf with ICsi but when I asked about a higher risk of birth defects she didn't have any real numbers but she did say that any time you are forcing something to happen that wouldn't necessarily happen naturally that you have some risk. She recommended we do pgd on the embryos if we were worried but it is very very expensive. Dh says if we ever get to that point well just take our changes but idk.


----------



## amazingLife

Hi all
anybody active in this group..anybody undergoing IVF or FET at RMA?


----------



## moni77

I just finished my 4th IUI. If this doesn't stick, I am moving onto IVF. I am signed up for the "class" on the 8th in NYC.


----------



## amazingLife

Good luck wishing you all well:thumbup:
As far as me, i m in 2ww follwing Fet on saturday ..have beta test on monday.nervous and crying,, praying everyday .


----------



## Kins

Praying for you ladies


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck to you both!

FYI, RMA NJ and RMA NY are different entities and have much different success rates for IVF... I started at RMA NY (with copperman) and did 2 IUIs there before switching to RMA NJ with Dr. Morris once I realized the success rates for ivf are much higher at RMA NJ. I know people who have been successful at RMA NY, but if you are older or are a more challenging case, I would consider making the switch. I found Rma my to prescribe a very cookie cutter approach - they give the same stimulation regimen to all their ivf patients. Whereas at Rma nj, they did a few more diagnostic tests before prescribing a more individual approach. If I had done the stim regimen they wanted me to do at Rma ny, I for sure wouldn't have responded well and my cycle would have been canceled. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hi all, I'm finally back after having my amazing son thanks to Dr. Grunfeld @ RMANY. I've got six little ones on ice so I'm looking forward to starting a FET after I've weaned him. Hoping to hear some success stories to get me ready :)


----------



## moni77

congrats!


----------



## beachcat

Are there any current RMA NY ladies? I'm currently stimming Day6 ivf.


----------



## moni77

I just had my transfer yesterday. Only one egg and not the best quality. Trying to stay hopeful. Good luck to you. How many follies.


----------



## amazingLife

good Luck Moni!!


----------



## beachcat

moni77 said:


> I just had my transfer yesterday. Only one egg and not the best quality. Trying to stay hopeful. Good luck to you. How many follies.

Keep hoping and positive. I have 8-9 follies sized 10-15. How was the transfer? Who's your Dr, mine is Dr Joshua Klein & I really like him, but he probably won't do my ER.

I'm praying for you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm at RMANY. I was just there this morning for an u/s and blood work. My doctor is Copperman but Klein did my u/s this morning. I go in for transfer tomorrow, really hoping this is my time!


----------



## beachcat

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm at RMANY. I was just there this morning for an u/s and blood work. My doctor is Copperman but Klein did my u/s this morning. I go in for transfer tomorrow, really hoping this is my time!

Good luck with the transfer--I've read that FET tends to be more successful :)


----------



## moni77

Good luck Ash!!

I have the other Dr Klein - Dr Jeffrey Klein. The transfer itself is fine - just a little more invasive than IUIs. Hardest part is when they push down on your stomach with the full bladder you are supposed to have...


----------



## rs7880

Hi 
Can anyone share what they did to get prepared for the embryo transfer? 
I was told that you just take the progesterone injections. But what else did you do to prepare...like supplements/vitamins, acupuncture, etc.
am very nervous and need to make sure my body is ready...
thanks


----------



## moni77

Just do what the doctor tells you... for me I took an antibiotic the night of the retrieval, steroids for 7 days starting the night of the retrieval and the progesterone shots starting the day after retrieval. Plus I have been taken a prenatal vitamin for years.


----------



## Chris77

moni77 said:


> Good luck Ash!!
> 
> I have the other Dr Klein - Dr Jeffrey Klein. The transfer itself is fine - just a little more invasive than IUIs. Hardest part is when they push down on your stomach with the full bladder you are supposed to have...

My Dr was Jeffrey Klein too! Eventhough this pregnancy wasn't assisted (huge shock) he agreed to follow me in the early going until my regular OB saw me at 8 weeks. He was my doctor for a year while trying to conceive PJ and was my doctor when I was going through IVF with the baby we lost. He was so caring and compassionate during that time. A truly wonderful doctor.


----------



## moni77

BFP! I'm shocked. Numbers are a little low...but goingfor a good increase on Tuesday!
Beta was 45.8, progesterone was 18, they increasedmy progesterone shot a bit 

Excited but still scared...


----------



## moni77

Anyone know what time they tend to call with beta results...still waiting for mine...hoping the long wait isn't because it is bad news...


----------



## beachcat

moni, congratulations and hope you have continued good news today, sometimes I don't get a call till closer to 6pm from rma.

I got 3 eggs transferred today, 2 early blastocysts and 1 morula, so I'm in 2ww now!


----------



## moni77

FXed for you Beachcat!!

They FINALLY called me back at about 4:45pm and my beta is up to 117!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved! I go back in a week for a scan and another set of blood tests! (I got no work done today!)


----------



## sprite30

Yay moni I'm so excited for you this is fabulous news. I've been checking back to see if your ticker would change and when I saw the new one I started yelling yay and my dh was like what what LOL 

Keep positive through the whole process we were a bit nervous through this stage and had to go back for a couple extra scans but it all worked out for us and I have my fx for you as well.


----------



## beachcat

moni, wonderful news, you must be so relieved and HAPPY!!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats moni!!! Good luck beach!


----------



## moni77

Happy but still scared...there are a few more hurdles to still cross...


----------



## amazingLife

congrats moni, thats fabulous news!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Moni! :happydance:

They always called me with results between 3 and 4 pm.


----------



## amazingLife

FET#2 on sunday ,,anybody else ivf/Fet here .


----------



## iheartqueens

Any updates ladies? 

I have a 15 month old thanks to RMA NY. It's hard to believe that my son (and his future brothers/sisters) were conceived 2 years ago this week. I was being monitored during Hurricane Sandy and had my ER on 11/2/12. During that time the support from this board was so great to have.

I'm looking forward to my first FET with them soon. I have an appointment on Monday :)

On what CD did you all start meds for your FET? I should be in the first few days of my cycle and I'm hoping that I can get started right away. 

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Kins

Go I hearts!!! I love that people are coming back for their next baby!

Moni-have your told family/friends yet?


----------



## moni77

Yes lots of people know - I had to let work know about 8 weeks. I will make it facebook official next week! Just found out (via Harmony test) that it is a boy!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats moni, that's so exciting. 

And yes it is so exciting to see someone coming back for #2

Afm, our dd was born oct 15th via primary csection due to complications with my cervical stenosis. I was 11 days over due and needed to be induced and I didn't respond at all to the pitocin they weren't able to do a foley bulb or break my water so we went in for a csection with the hopes that we can preserve what is left of my cervix. 

Dd is 2 weeks old now and we are so in love. Dh and I would be absolute content just having one but we have no intentions of going on birth control and we agreed that we would try naturally for awhile and see what happens and if we aren't able to get pregnant on our own we would consider trying iui again after 1 year but won't be devastated if it doesn't happen for us. Were so in love with our little girl.


----------



## moni77

Congrats sprite - put up some pics when you have a chance!


----------



## iheartqueens

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome back! 

Kins - I remember you from way back! Congrats on your little girl :)

Sprite - Congrats on your bundle of Joy!

Moni - So exciting - congrats on your BFP! Boys are so wonderful :)

Update: Saw Dr. Grunfeld yesterday and he gave me the go ahead to start the estrogen right away. Today was a roller coaster of emotions, I had to stop breastfeeding my son immediately. I think it was about time anyway, we were down to only twice a day, but to end it so abruptly and give up that bond is heart wrenching. Tentatively scheduled for a 11/20 transfer of 2 embryos. Don't know that I can handle having twins at this point but it seems crazy not to go for it...


----------



## moni77

Queens - how many frozen embies do you have? How many did you transfer with your son? glad all is moving forward for you!


----------



## iheartqueens

Moni - I have 6 frozen embryos. Dr. Grunfeld seems pretty confident that I won't need them all now, or in the future. Fingers crossed that he's right.

My previous 3 cycles were all fresh and I had 2 transferred each time. So out of 6 put in me so far I ended up with only one son. I was so excited about the possibility of twins the first three times around, but with a toddler even the small chance of twins is a little scary. 

Have you made it facebook official yet? I remember how amazing it felt to finally tell the world :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yes on Monday - which was the date my husband and I started dated 17 years ago, so I tied it into that. I am now wearing pretty obvious clothes as well - so I wouldn't have been able to hide it much longer.


----------



## iheartqueens

Moni - even more to celebrate, amazing! How are you feeling?

Update: they moved my transfer up to today... All went as good as I could've hoped. Two thawed and both made it to the transfer so we still have 4 left ;) fingers crossed, I'll be lucky if I can wait until Monday for a HPT!


----------



## moni77

Yay, fxed for you!

Feeling good, might have felt him forthe first time...


----------



## iheartqueens

I hope everyone is enjoying their thanksgiving!

I've got something more to be thankful for this year, beta #1 today at 8dp5dt is 136 ;) so exciting!!! Looking forward to my next one on Saturday to make sure the numbers are doing what they're supposed to be doing!

My son was about a 60 by now from a fresh cycle... Can't help but compare! Twins perhaps?


----------



## sprite30

Congrats iheartqueens


----------



## moni77

Congrats queens!


----------



## Kins

Yey! Congrats


----------



## iheartqueens

Thanks ladies!

Beta #2 is 372... Omg, this is happening!!! Ultrasound is scheduled for next Monday!


----------



## iheartqueens

It's TWINS!!! Still cautious as Dr. Gruntled won't even try to find the heartbeats for two more weeks. So excited!!!!


----------



## sprite30

Yay! 
super exciting....Rma of New Jersey was featured on fox ny today they talked about ivf and ivm.


----------



## Kins

OMG goodness!!!!! Twins yey!

What is ivm?


----------



## Kins

Sprite how mommyhood going?


----------



## sprite30

In vitro maturation....first time I've heard of it but apparently they can now do an egg retrieval and mature your eggs in lab...they talked a lot about health insurance too. It was interesting

Mommy hood is going good. I've still got 4 weeks left of maternity leave and I'm already dreading it. I'm enjoying very much just hanging out with her.


----------



## moni77

Congrats!!


----------



## happyending05

Hey hoping someone out there is from rma nj.. supposed to be having my frozen transfer on Wednesday and am extremely nervous that when I go for the final check up on Tuesday that something will be wrong and my transfer will be cancelled. I have a history of them finding fluid in my uterus....


----------



## Aline_D

Hi Ladies, 

I was hoping to find anybody on RMANJ Morristown around here... 

I just started my process two months ago and am scheduled for my HSG tomorrow - very nervous - by the way! I'm a little concern that my Doctor at RMANJ already have a plan to have me on hormone injections before she even looked at my tests results. So far my hormones are okay and I'm ovulating as well. Anybody with similar situation?


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi there,

Anyone going to RMANJ Short Hills and Basking Ridge? I'm about to start IVF for the first time and wanted to see if anyone else was on the same boat. Husband had TESE done and we got 4 vials of sperm which we froze. Now I'm going to start my cycle - hopefully in September. For those who've done this before, any words of advice?


----------



## sprite30

Is anyone still active in this thread? We're getting ready for fertility treatment for #2 next cycle. Just waiting to get AF to see if my cd 2/3 bloods are good to start Clomid with trigger shot.


----------

